# Coffee and/or Tea Rinse Challenge 2012



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2012)

@Brownie518 @Shay72 @beautyaddict1913 @Seamonster curlyhersheygirl @Ltown @NJoy @choctaw @Lita @dancinstallion @BlkOnyx488 @Aggie

And all other Interested Coffee and/or Tea Rinsers! 

This Challenge is for you. 

You can use the Product(s) of your Choice that Contains Coffee and/or Tea.

You can DC with it, Shampoo with it, Oil with it or Simply Rinse with it.

If you are interested, your response will add you to the List


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's What I'll be using:

Green Tea & Caffiene Pre-Poo
Lipton Black Pearl Tea *for Tea Rinses*
Brewed Black Coffee *in a Squeeze Bottle*
Shi-Naturals Tea Rinse
"It's Perfectly Natural" Black Tea Rinse
Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum Deep Conditioner


I will be rotating these and will update each wash day as to what I'm using.

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in!! I'll be using Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth. I'll eventually get the one with ACV also and put it into rotation. 

I'll be using Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum to DC with. 

I think HV Methi contains tea so I'll be using that, as a prepoo. I can't wait for this thread to get poppin' so I can get some good tea products recs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm also going to be using:

A Loose Tea Blend I got from @curlyhersheygirl Curly, what all is in that Blend?

And Njoi CreationS Green Matcha Tea Pomade and Njoi's Herbal Tea Spritz (need to re-up on that one).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2012)

@Brownie518 You are Right Hairveda's Methi-Set has Black Tea.

I will be using that as well. Along with her Green Tea Hair Butter.  

Also Claudie's Quinoa & Coffee Butter.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in!!
I love tea rinses!

I'll be using a strongly brewed earl grey and hibiscus tea. I have to figure out what proportions to do, so I can get the benefits of both the hibiscus and the earl grey in one rinse. Too lazy to do two separate ones. 

I also plan to use the tea blend as a base for a moisturizing spritz, which will be used as necessary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2012)

Chaosbutterfly

:welcome3:


----------



## choctaw (Jan 6, 2012)

Cosmic Catnip from Pet Supermarket
Dried Fenugreek Leaves from Indian grocer
Fenugreek seeds from Indian grocer or natural foods stores
Dried hibiscus flowers (sorrel) from Caribbean grocer


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am in
WholeFoods 365 brand black tea
weekly Rinses with my DC


----------



## NJoy (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in!  I'll be using the following in rotation:

Nettle Tea
Roobios Tea
Chamomille Tea
Coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2012)

I still wouldn't mind trying to infuse some Coffee Oil or Ltown can make some & send me a bottle.....

I did look at those Ethiopian Green Coffee Beans, but they are Whole Beans and I don't have a Coffee Grinder. erplexed 

I may just buy some Espresso to brew when I run out of this Coffee Rinse I made.

This "Challenge" will definitely get us through the Winter Months.

I've been having such Great Results with the Black Tea Rinses, I'll definitely continue this Challenge into the Spring.


----------



## hair4today (Jan 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair count me.  I'm new to tea rinses but I love the results so far and will be going full tilt by incorporating in my hair regimen in 2012.  Will be rotating among the following:
Black tea rinses - apply as Pre-poo, followed by protein DC, then steam or heat cap the mix
Shi-naturals growth and black tea rinse
Homemade tea mix -- duplicates Enso Naturals Moisture Blend (wonderful blend, I wish Enso's was still avail so had to create my own)
Brown Butter Beauty Herbal Hair Tea Rinse
Coffee essential oil - will add a few drops in Moisture DCs


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 7, 2012)

I actually plan on rotating tea rinses with coffee, nettle, and saw palmetto

I am convinced I may have DHT related scalp issues so ill see if these teas can help


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm in. 

I'll be alternating between nettle and peppermint tea, regla ole Lipton and regla ole Starbucks. Great way to use the leftover coffee we always have...


----------



## LovinCurls (Jan 7, 2012)

Count me in please. I'm shedding like crazy. I'll be using
1.Nettle tea
2.Rooibos tea
3.Black tea

What are the benefits of coffee rinses?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, thanks for the tag,  i tea rinse about twice a month. 
Here is what i use:
Hibiscus
Amla
Black pearl tea
Horse tail
Burdock
Nettle
Brahmi
Maka
Peppermint

I sometime make a spritz and add eo, aloe vera gel.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm in! 

I'm currently using:
Nettle
Saw palmetto (berries made into a tea)
Rosemary
Black tea (including Earl Gray sometimes)
Hibiscus
Amla
Brahmi

Coffee oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I'm in. 
I'll be using my tea blend 
Claudie's leave in ( from time to time). It contains Roobios tea
Claudie's Quinoa and coffee hair cream



IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm also going to be using:
> 
> A Loose Tea Blend I got from @curlyhersheygirl Curly, *what all is in that Blend?*
> 
> And Njoi CreationS Green Matcha Tea Pomade and Njoi's Herbal Tea Spritz (need to re-up on that one).



It contains hibiscus, horsetail, nettle,chamomile, marshmallow and holy basil


----------



## Ltown (Jan 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still wouldn't mind trying to infuse some Coffee Oil or Ltown can make some & send me a bottle.....
> 
> I did look at those Ethiopian Green Coffee Beans, but they are Whole Beans and I don't have a Coffee Grinder. erplexed
> 
> ...








IDareT'sHair, you don't have to grind the beans for coffee oil, you infuse the beans in the oil.  Here is a link for coffee oil
http://www.ehow.com/how_5668670_make-coffee-oil.html


----------



## leiah (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll be watching you all for info and join in later on in the year.  I'm having a baby in may.  had very bad post partum shedding wwith my last so i'm hoping to curb some of that this time


----------



## babayred_86 (Jan 7, 2012)

OK I'm in  

I'll be using : 
Nettle
Horsetail
Calendula
Peppermint
Assam
Green Tea
and I'll also be rotating some ayurvedic tea


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 7, 2012)

It's so interesting,  I never considered myself to do tea rinses.  I always just say that I do an acv rinse after my DC.  However, that rinse contains the following herbs and teas:

amla
cassia
maka
fenugreek
hibiscus
rooibos (new)
nettle 
chamomile
burdock root
horsetail
catnip (new)
marshmallow
slippery elm

So I guess I do do tea rinses .  In that case, count me in!  I do my rinses weekly after DCing.

I'm also thinking of purchasing the MD Coffee & Kokum DC and one of the Green Tea DCs, so those would be added to my rotation as well .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

LovinCurls

Here's the Thread that made me want to incorporate Coffee Rinses into my Regimen.  I have been doing Tea Rinses for at least 6-9 months and wanted to give Coffee a Try as well.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=303531&highlight=coffee+for+growth


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 7, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> It's so interesting,  I never considered myself to do tea rinses.  I always just say that I do an acv rinse after my DC.  However, that rinse contains the following herbs and teas:
> 
> amla
> cassia
> ...



Great challenge, I already got ideas from everyone, going to infuse some coffee oil with thoes ethiopian green beans, once I found them to buy.

I use all the above plus 
Chaparrel
Hyssop
Unicorn root
Green Tea
Yellow dock
MD coffee
Claudies Coffee

Want to add saw palmetto, and pygeum later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

In my Black Tea Rinses, I squeeze a dropper of:

Horsetail
Nettle
Dandelion Root


----------



## Marino (Jan 7, 2012)

I "tea but *no rinse*" twice a week, can I join ?
I use : hibiscus, tea, rosemary, nettle, horsetail...


----------



## Minty (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm in

coffee
black tea
green macha 
fenegreek, hibiscus, brahmi, bhringraj, amla (mix)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

@Marino

Of course you can join. How are you using it? Drinking? ....

I have several Tea Spritz that do not require rinsing out and can be used as a Leave-In.

@Minty 

Hey Lady!


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 7, 2012)

Great challenge! I won't say I'm in, b/c I always join challenges for things I already do and then I forget to post midway through. But good luck to y'all, I will definitely ve lurking!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

HauteHippie

I already Tea Rinse too.  Girl....Just Come On in Here & Post!oke:

You might use something interesting or have an interesting process.

Come On!oke:

So what are you using?


----------



## NJoy (Jan 7, 2012)

I did a coffee/nettle tea/peppermint oil rinse last night. I didn't rinse it out. Scalp feels tingly this morning.


----------



## Minty (Jan 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair - what's up lady


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

NJoy  That Rinse sounds really nice

Minty Thinking about all that Highly Caffienated Arabic Coffee you're close to!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

Shay72

Come On In.........................


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm in. 
I will tea rinse 1x/wkly. I use my premixed ayurvedic powders. I put a teaspoon into a heat sealable tea bag. Seal it and steep in hot water in an applicator bottle. Then I apply, cover with a plastic cap for about 5 minutes followed by a cowash.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 7, 2012)

*In my Bootsy Collins voice* SIGN ME UP!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 7, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> I'm in.
> I will tea rinse 1x/wkly. I use my premixed ayurvedic powders. I put a teaspoon into a heat sealable tea bag. Seal it and steep in hot water in an applicator bottle. Then I apply, cover with a plastic cap for about 5 minutes followed by a cowash.



Do you strain it?

Sent from my ADR6350 using ADR6350


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2012)

I just picked up some black tea today.  Think I might want to try this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

@Ms_CoCo37

It really does work. Honestly, it's the best thing I've done in 2011 for my Hair.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, how do you use it?  Do you just brew a couple of bags and pour it on your hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37

I Brew a Pot of Black Tea.  Allow it to steep several hours or overnight, transfer into Gallon Jug(s) that I keep in the Fridge.

Each wash day, I pour some out and allow to become room temperature.  After I rinse out my DC'er, I pour it on and massage it in.  

Then I put away my 'stuff' from that wash day & rinse (about 20 minutes). 

Or....I'll pour it on Slap my DC'er on top & Steam.

Then I do a final ACV Rinse and dry under dryer.

I've also used various Tea Spritzs that are meant to be used as a Leave-In.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 7, 2012)

I am about to tea rinse for the first time in 2012 tonight!
and DC.  I think I will overnight DC


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, Thank you for sharing your reggie!  How long can the tea last in the fridge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37

I do my hair twice a week using about 8-12 ounces of Black Tea per Session.  I usually get about 6 wash days out of a Gallon (so about 3 weeks).

It stays/keeps fine in the Fridge.  

I've also added:

Horsetail
Nettle
Dandelion Root
Cinnamon Bark

In this particular Tea Mixture.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ms_CoCo37
> 
> I do my hair twice a week using about 8-12 ounces of Black Tea per Session. I usually get about 6 wash days out of a Gallon (so about 3 weeks).
> 
> ...


 
It just so happens that I have horsetail and nettle stashed under the counter.   I can't wait until wash day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37

Girl, Yeah, Gone & Pull them thangs out and use them.

They really help make a nice blend.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 7, 2012)

I just rinsed with black tea...used two bags of lipton in one cup of boiling water. I let it dry mostly, and then put my DC (GVP Conditioning Balm with castor and safflower oil) on top.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi  IDareT'sHair, I made it over. I will have to go out and purchase some black tea for my rinses/conditioners. Since my weave is out, it will be easy to do them now.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ms_CoCo37
> 
> I do my hair twice a week using about 8-12 ounces of Black Tea per Session. I usually get about 6 wash days out of a Gallon (so about 3 weeks).
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, you just gave me an idea IDareT'sHair. I can make my ayurvedic rinses with the tea - Oooooh yeah, two birds with one stone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

@Aggie

Yeah Girl, Gone & Get Your Swerve On. 

Mix it up! Mix it up! Mix it up!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Yeah Girl, Gone & Get Your Swerve On.
> 
> Mix it up! Mix it up! Mix it up!


 

Will do sweetie


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2012)

greenandchic
No need to strain. Everything stays in the tea bag once sealed . This is perfect for someone like me who is hair lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

@Shay72

When I went to the health food store to get my ACV, horsetail & empty cloth tea bags last weekend, the little guy in there tried to talk me into getting the heat sealed tea bags, but I didn't know how to use them (and neither did he).erplexed

He told me to take a Iron to seal it closed. I told him that was too much work and got the Drawstring ones I'm use to using.

Although the Seal-able ones had more tea bags in them, like 40 in a pack. The Drawstring ones are 3 in a pack & cloth.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
Now you know I'm lazy and I use the heat sealable ones. I make a few at a time too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

Shay72  So how do you seal them?  He told me you had to iron it shut.  That just doesn't sound right.

The drawstring ones sound easiest.  Stuff the Tea in and pull the string closed.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
 he's right. I use my iron. I make sure it is a good seal before using. Don't you have to strain with the drawstring though?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> he's right. I use my iron. I make sure it is a good seal before using. *Don't you have to strain with the drawstring though?*


 
@Shay72

No. 

They are very Tightly Woven. Nothing gets through. Works Great. And I can reuse them.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 7, 2012)

I wanna join!  I have a question though....

Will black tea fade my semi perm color prematurely??????


----------



## Minty (Jan 8, 2012)

InBloom, no it won't fade your color.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 8, 2012)

Tonight I did an Earl Gray tea rinse.  Glad to be getting back into that.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2012)

Today i'm using a tea spritz of hibiscus, amla with eo peppermint, tea tea, rosemary.


----------



## Marino (Jan 8, 2012)

Yesterday I made a strong tea with rain water, plenty of hibiscus flower, tea-tea, rosemary and nettle. I used it to prepare my henna, and with the left over I made my final rinse and did'nt rinse that rinse, left it on the scalp and hair...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm in!!! I do a tea rinse every wash day. 

My brew is my own mix that I do with Lipton Tea, nettle, horsetail, peppermint oil, neem oil.
I also do the occaisonal moisturising tea with chammomile and burdock root.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2012)

bajandoc86

Glad to have you.  Your blend sounds very good.

I had a really nice blend this summer I got from Ltown.  It was Moringa Tea.  

Gurl...You talmbout "SHINE" Hair was Blingin'.

I may go back to Moringa Rinses this Summer.


----------



## hair4today (Jan 8, 2012)

Ladies, I am so excited and I just can't hide it.  I am here to confirm that black tea rinse is the bomb...it really works to control shedding   I experienced mega shedding after using Wen Fig Condition Cleanser a few weeks ago.  The shed hairs were tangling really badly and causing a lot of breakage so I decided to incorporate black tea rinse for the first time last week and it instantly reduced the shedding.  This week I needed to henna and I was nervous that I would have a set-back. Didn't happen.  Today I used 4 Orange Pekoe tea bags, 1 horsetail teabag and 1 nettle teabag brewed in 4 cups of water. The tea sat overnight and next day I added 1 oz of Shi-naturals black tea rinse plus 3 to 4 drops each of peppermint, lemongrass and rosemary EO.  After shampoo, henna and co-washing, I applied the tea rinse and left on for 30 minutes under a plastic cap. I then  layered my Crece Pelo DC on top  and steamed both the rinse and DC for another 30 minutes.  My hair came out soooo soft and moist but most important of all I could literally count the number of sheds I had post wash after all that manipulation -- about 4 to 5 only rather than the palmful I was getting before  I'm sold, tea rinses, especially black rinse will become a permanent part of my haircare regimen.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 8, 2012)

Ltown said:


> Today i'm using a tea spritz of hibiscus, amla with eo peppermint, tea tea, rosemary.



Do you spray it on your hair or concentrate it on your scalp?


----------



## niqu92 (Jan 8, 2012)

i'll join

i'll be rinsing with Lipton Black Pearl Tea 1-2x per week


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm in. Not going to do anything special. I have some Nice tea that is lousy for drinking so going to use it for my hair. I also have some black tea in a box which I have had for years. So not going to drink it. It will be great for my hair. 

I just need to figure out how I want to use it when I DC on dry hair. I definitely want to do this weekly. And this challenge will help me remember to include this in my regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome :blowkiss:


to All the Tea Rinsers, Tea Spritzers, Coffee Rinsers, Coffee Oil users!

I'm getting some really Great Ideas!

Glad you're all Here!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2012)

Did a tea rinse with cassia.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2012)

I may try to make a Coffee Oil in my Small Crockpot (for Potorurri) sp.

I'll buy some whole beans and put them in there with some EVOO for several hours and put into pointy tipped bottles.  

Maybe this weekend.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ltown said:


> IDareT'sHair, thanks for the tag,  i tea rinse about twice a month.
> Here is what i use:
> Hibiscus
> Amla
> ...



Yum Ltown. Where do u get these fabulous teas?

I'm excited about this challenge! I will do a black tea rinse with Lipton black pearl or earl grey once per month. I will spritz a few times a week with Njoi's tea spritz. I will also use Anita Grant creamy caffe latte, Hairveda green tea butter, and Njoi green tea cream.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 8, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yum Ltown. Where do u get these fabulous teas?
> 
> I'm excited about this challenge! I will do a black tea rinse with Lipton black pearl or earl grey once per month. I will spritz a few times a week with Njoi's tea spritz. I will also use Anita Grant creamy caffe latte, Hairveda green tea butter, and Njoi green tea cream.



Not Ltown, but I get my Hibiscus, burdock, nettle, horse tail, peppermint and other western herbs from my local co-op in bulk.  The Ayurvedic  herbs comes from a local Indian shop or online at Hennasooq and AyurNatural Beauty.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 8, 2012)

Brewing up a roobios/nettle/black tea combo for later tonight.  I'll probably add peppermint, rosemary and tea tree essential oils to the mix.  I'll use this pre-DC.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yum @Ltown. Where do u get these fabulous teas?
> 
> I'm excited about this challenge! I will do a black tea rinse with Lipton black pearl or earl grey once per month. I will spritz a few times a week with Njoi's tea spritz. I will also use Anita Grant creamy caffe latte, Hairveda green tea butter, and Njoi green tea cream.


 
beautyaddict1913, I got my horsetail, burdock, nettle from vitacost, regular drinking teas but very cheap. I got the ayurveda powders 
 from ayurvedanatural.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Do you spray it on your hair or concentrate it on your scalp?


 
greenandchic, I spray it on my hair mixed as a spritz just to wet it down for a bun but I used it mostly as a rinse.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 8, 2012)

I did a rinse with Shi Naturals Tea Rinse. 
I'm going to include my ACV rinses in this, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2012)

Brownie518

Lawd...I was just thinking the same thing! *pinches Ms. B*

Next Leg, I will Add ACV Rinses into the Title of the Thread to Cover: Coffee/Tea/ACV Rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2012)

When I named my DC'ers that contain _Coffee _I forgot about:

Tiiva Coffee & Capuacua Deep Conditioner


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2012)

Decided to spray my dry hair with the tea rinse. Then I DCd with the AO GPB. Don't know if it works the same but the best I could do based on how I wanted to DC my hair. 

Because I only do my hair 1x a week, not sure if I have more or less shedding this week.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 8, 2012)

I soaked my hair with diluted tea rinse (1 cup fenugreek, hibiscus, catnip tea plus 2 tablespons acv in 64 oz jug water) before doing a maka oil rinse


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2012)

Massaged neem, peppermint, marshmallow, saw palmetto and nettle tea on my scalp tonight.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may try to make a Coffee Oil in my Small Crockpot (for Potorurri) sp.
> 
> I'll buy some whole beans and put them in there with some EVOO for several hours and put into pointy tipped bottles.
> 
> Maybe this weekend.



IDareT'sHair, you going to make some coffee oil can't wait!

Love all the tea rinsing mixtures so many alternatives and ideas


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may try to make a Coffee Oil in my Small Crockpot (for Potorurri) sp.
> 
> I'll buy some whole beans and put them in there with some EVOO for several hours and put into pointy tipped bottles.
> 
> Maybe this weekend.



You don't grind your beans? I've been doing that the whole time then straining when its done. Hope I'm not doing it wrong. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using ADR6350


----------



## ecornett (Jan 9, 2012)

ok guys im a newb so im curious as to what tea/coffee rinses are good for besides reducing shedding? thanks in advance help a girl out let me know


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

greenandchic  I've never made it before.  I was going on by what Ltown posted via ehow.  I was going to put the Whole Beans in the Crock with Oil and let it Simmer then scoop the whole beans out of the Oil & Put it in bottles.

Ltown, does this sound right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

Just did poured on Coffee Rinse and Slapped Dudley's Creme Protein on top under dryer about 20 minutes.

Will finish up with a Black Tea Rinse & ACV Rinse after I Steam in my DC'er.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> greenandchic  I've never made it before.  I was going on by what Ltown posted via ehow.  I was going to put the Whole Beans in the Crock with Oil and let it Simmer then scoop the whole beans out of the Oil & Put it in bottles.
> 
> Ltown, does this sound right?



I was going by that recipe too. I think I took it a step forward by grinding because I didn't see how the coffee properties could come out while the bean is still whole.  My coffee oil is a medium/dark brown grinding the beans.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

greenandchic

Okay, how are you Straining the Grounds from your Oil?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

I wonder if I could put the grounds in a cheesecloth and get good results. That way I could avoid the straining. What do you guys think? 

I may stop by the dollar store over the weekend and pick up one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

faithVA greenandchic 

In the Coffee Thread, I think they stained it with Cheesecloth and some used the Whole Beans too.

Posters did both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

faithVA greenandchic

Imma read through this again.





http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=303531&highlight=coffee+for+growth


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> greenandchic
> 
> Okay, how are you Straining the Grounds from your Oil?



It may sound crazy, but I use a cloth napkin in a funnel.  It takes a while, but it gets all of the coffee out.  

faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> It may sound crazy, but I use a cloth napkin in a funnel. It takes a while, but it gets all of the coffee out.
> 
> @faithVA


 
Yeah I'm thinking just put the grounds in the cheese cloth to start with and then put the whole cheese cloth in the crock pot. Then I don't have to strain it. I'm going to try it. The worse that can happen is that it doesn't work


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Yeah I'm thinking just put the grounds in the cheese cloth to start with and then put the whole cheese cloth in the crock pot. Then I don't have to strain it. I'm going to try it. The worse that can happen is that it doesn't work


 
faithVA greenandchic

Here is the ehow article


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...3_3ZBQ&usg=AFQjCNEtmGbeu62ttPsYAeiMMGgBNgGkbg


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA @greenandchic
> 
> Here is the ehow article
> 
> ...


 
Thanks - I'm gonna do some experimenting. I will let you ladies know how it works out. I gave up coffee 3 months ago so I have some sitting around the house.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 9, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> It may sound crazy, but I use a cloth napkin in a funnel.  It takes a while, but it gets all of the coffee out.
> 
> faithVA




greenandchic does the coffee oil need to be preserved or stored in the fridge? I have some coffee and regular castor oil that I do not want to use anymore (since loving JBCO) so I am thinking about mixing it up.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is a photo of it.  
IDareT'sHair faithVA


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> greenandchic does the coffee oil need to be preserved or stored in the fridge? I have some coffee and regular castor oil that I do not want to use anymore (since loving JBCO) so I am thinking about mixing it up.



I never refrigerate mine because I use olive oil and I use it up quickly.  If its going to be on the shelf for an extended period of time, it wont hurt to do so.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> greenandchic  I've never made it before.  I was going on by what Ltown posted via ehow.  I was going to put the Whole Beans in the Crock with Oil and let it Simmer then scoop the whole beans out of the Oil & Put it in bottles.
> 
> Ltown, does this sound right?



IDareT'sHair, yes that right.  i soak mine in coffee beans.  It will provide the potency you need without the straining and mess. Like most natural products, vegetable, and food once you break it down the potency is loss. I soak mine for 2 weeks.    The link i post is one of many, i'm sure you google and can find more or better ones.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess I stand corrected!  Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

greenandchic

Gurl........Chile.........That Looks Delish!

I'm Jelly.  I wish I had some of that right now.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 9, 2012)

greenandchic, i'm sure all work on getting coffee oil, beans or grounds heck look at how all these flavor butters coming up, cranberry, pomagrande, all  soaked in shea butter and drained some how


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

@Ltown Question, I see where you allow your Beans to Soak for 2 Weeks in the Oil. 

Did you heat the Oil 1st in the Crock Pot/Pan.....OR.......

Did you just soak the Beans in Oil for 2 weeks w/o heating?

See, this is why I don't like mixing stuff. 

I'd rather just buy some Coffee Oil.

I'm doing good making these Black Tea/Tea & Coffee Rinses.

ETA:  And I still buy those pre-mixed if I can.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 9, 2012)

Making coffee oil as we speak 
I am excited lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion

How are you making yours?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown Question, I see where you allow your Beans to Soak for 2 Weeks in the Oil.
> 
> Did you heat the Oil 1st in the Crock Pot/Pan.....OR.......
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair, stop you are trying to be funny no way can i heat for 2 weeks, it would burn probably after so many hours.  I only heat 30 min then let it sit for 2 weeks. I don't have a schedule or plan, it about that when i remember   You can mix anything all that you have on hand heck we all can make some kind of oil from the teas we are using that how the vendors do it   I made ayurveda tea oils from hibiscus, brahmi etc.  I got enough horsetail/nettle teas to mix with all the grapeseed oil.  Although evoo is the best.  Ok, enough lets stick to rinses!


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mane_Attraxion
> 
> How are you making yours?



Im putting mine in a crock pot with castor oil and grapeseed oil on low for about 6 hours or so. I have the tiny coffee granules and will strain it with a panty hose once the mixture cools.

I was going to add some nettle tea to it but I guess I drunk it all up; oh well maybe in the next batch.


ETA: Oh duh! It didnt click at first but since coffee is rich in magnesium it may help stimulate hair growth


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> greenandchic
> 
> Gurl........Chile.........That Looks Delish!
> 
> I'm Jelly.  I wish I had some of that right now.



Thanks!  I smell just like a cafe when I rub it on my scalp! LOL 



Ltown said:


> greenandchic, i'm sure all work on getting coffee oil, beans or grounds heck look at how all these flavor butters coming up, cranberry, pomagrande, all  soaked in shea butter and drained some how



Flavored butters?  Please tell me more...are they using the actual fruit in it? 



Mane_Attraxion said:


> Im putting mine in a crock pot with castor oil and grapeseed oil on low for about 6 hours or so. I have the tiny coffee granules and will strain it with a panty hose once the mixture cools.
> 
> I was going to add some nettle tea to it but I guess I drunk it all up; oh well maybe in the next batch.
> 
> ...



Were you going to add the dried nettle leaves to the oil too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

@Ltown No, I thought you just allowed the Coffee Beans to Sit in the Oil without heating it.

Okay. Imma try it. But I'll use Whole Beans and Scoop them out after it infuses in the Oil.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 9, 2012)

greenandchic[/ found it 
  http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/StoreCategory.aspx?CatalogID=2&GroupID=583&CategoryID=1387&CategoryName=Butters



[USER=118875]IDareT'sHair, the site i link shows coffee beans so you should be good.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 9, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Thanks!  I smell just like a cafe when I rub it on my scalp! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to add the nettle leaves but I forgot I had already used them all up.

Ive made infused oils in the past (Moes growth oil fad) using nettle, horsetail, rosemary and sage but this is the first time I am infusing the oil with coffee.


ecornett
In the past I have done tea rinses for different reasons depending on the type of tea.

Certain teas are good for producing color (i.e red-hibiscus, darken hair-sage, black tea, lighten-chamomile)

Ive used nettle tea in the past a lot because it made my hair very soft after using a tea rinse

Coffee, rosemary, peppermint, burdock  and horsetail teas are good for stimulating the scalp for hair growth and or to make the scalp healthier in general

Saw palmetto could be used if you suffer from DHT and hair loss. (Ive had a thinner crown for 6 years post relaxer and am considering using this tea to rinse to see if it will help)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion

Sounds really good.  Keep us posted Lady!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 9, 2012)

ecornett said:


> ok guys im a newb so im curious as to what tea/coffee rinses are good for besides reducing shedding? thanks in advance help a girl out let me know



ecornett Some of the other benefits are shine, conditioning and maintaining a healthy scalp.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 9, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion  - I'm using saw palmetto now in my teas.  It may take several weeks to see results.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 9, 2012)

Did a hibiscus/fenugreek/catnip plus acv tea soak before maka oil rinse
Applied ayurvedic pomade to edges and ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

@greenandchic @Mane_Attraxion

I picked up some Horsetail and some Nettle in Bottles w/Droppers. 

May pick up some Saw Palmetto. I couldn't decide on that one or Yarrow? 

My Black Tea Mixture has:

Black Tea
Horsetail
Nettle
Cinnamon Bark
Raspberry Leaf


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

choctaw 

You Never Cease to Amaze Me.  You are such a Mix-tress.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 9, 2012)

Have any of you ladies ordered from herbco.com before?
The shipping is a bit steep, I guess because they sell the herbs in bulk, but the prices are so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

Chaosbutterfly

I have not.  

But I haven't been doing too much with herbs. (Yet)


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 10, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with coffee oil tonight.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 10, 2012)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Have any of you ladies ordered from herbco.com before?
> The shipping is a bit steep, I guess because they sell the herbs in bulk, but the prices are so good.



I haven't but mountainrose maybe a better choice.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 10, 2012)

Ltown said:


> I haven't but mountainrose maybe a better choice.



I was looking at them, but decided against it because everything is so expensive. I guess because their stuff is organic.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Did a tea rinse and applied QB's CTDG on top and DC'd for 1hr


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2012)

I found a bottle of Hydrolized Wheat Protein in my Stash so I added a Splash to my Black Tea Rinse.

So now it has:
Black Tea
Nettle
Horsetail
Red Raspberry Leaf
Hydrolized Wheat Protein
ETA:  Cinnamon Bark


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I found a bottle of Hydrolized Wheat Protein in my Stash so I added a Splash to my Black Tea Rinse.
> 
> So now it has:
> Black Tea
> ...



IDareT'sHair That sounds


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 10, 2012)

My finished coffee oil product & it looks and smells delicious  

1 cup mix of (regular palma cristi castor oil w/grapeseed oil)
The mixture volume is more than enough for my scalp and the length of my hair.

I massaged the oil into my scalp a few minutes ago and am currently GHE'ing with a baggy for the remainder of the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2012)

@Mane_Attraxion

Gurl...It DOES Look Good! 

So...are you just going to oil your scalp with it or are you also putting it in Conditioners and/or Shampoo's or Pre-Poos?

What are your plans for that Delicious Looking Oil!


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Mane_Attraxion
> 
> Gurl...It DOES Look Good!
> 
> ...



 Thank you! I am going to oil my scalp and the seal the ends of my hair with it. I am planning on coffee rinsing at the end of this week (just been to lazy to brew it) so I think ill probably have a coffee overload at the end of this month lol.

How is your mix coming along especially since you added the hydrolyzed protein?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2012)

I added a couple drops to the Wheat Protein into my Black Tea Mix.  

I am letting some Black Tea Steep now to add it to my Jug (to top it off, especially since I added the Wheat).

I had some Honeyquat & Silk Aminos but sent them to another Poster a while back.  Now I wish I had'a kept that stuff.  

I could add those to my Tea Rinse.erplexed

Mane_Attraxion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2012)

beautyaddict1913

Don't forget to come here and lemme know what you think of Njoi's Herbal Tea Spritz.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 10, 2012)

Over the weekend I used Anita Grant's creamy cafe latte. My hair is really soft and shiny. I love it thus far! Yesterday I used up Hairveda hydrasillica. I have been using it to spritz my edges and crown before putting my hair into a ponytail. I love using the tea spritz daily. I won't be able to use them when it's warm because most tea spritz have glycerin, which expands my hair in humidity!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2012)

yodie

Please Join us with your Nettle Tea Rinses.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I added a couple drops to the Wheat Protein into my Black Tea Mix.
> 
> I am letting some Black Tea Steep now to add it to my Jug (to top it off, especially since I added the Wheat).
> 
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair, I used that in my tea spritz last year that I had send you, out of it now but it was good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2012)

Ltown  Girl...that Tea Spritz you made was thebomb.com

You Really Put Your Foot in that one!


----------



## yodie (Jan 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, I'm in!! I'm rinsing with Nettle and drinking Horsetail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2012)

yodie

Welcome Ms. Yodie & Happy Tea Rinsing.  You've been Airdrying with Nettle & Getting Great Results.

I wonder if anyone else is Air-Drying leaving the Tea-In?

Right now I'm using Nettle & Horsetail in the bottles with the droppers, but I may pick up some Nettle & some Horsetail Tea Bags this weekend.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir, misted with water, applied claudie's quinoa coffee cream and sealed with oyin's BSP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2012)

curlyhersheygirl

I gotta find my Quinoa Coffee Creme.  I need to go look in my Stash.  I know I have a Jar of this. 

I'd like to have that b.a.s.k. Java Bean. 

I'll pick that up after the 2nd leg of this Challenge.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I gotta find my Quinoa Coffee Creme.  I need to go look in my Stash.  I know I have a Jar of this.
> 
> ...



Where did you purchase this from? That sounds really good!

Todays plan, prepoo with coffee oil then wash hair (aloe vera and acv mixture) and rinse with either ginger tea or coffee.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I gotta find my Quinoa Coffee Creme.  I need to go look in my Stash.  I know I have a Jar of this.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I'll be buying more of the quinoa when claudie re-opens.

b.a.s.k has been calling me for awhile now and that java bean is on my list as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2012)

curlyhersheygirl

Lemme get up right now and look for that.

BRB

You done started something Ms. Curly

*i hope i didn't give it away*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2012)

curlyhersheygirl

I found my Quinoa & Coffee Hair Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2012)

Pulled out my Black Tea Rinse for tomorrow.  

Will do this and a Coffee Rinse for tomorrow's wash day.

I will pour the Coffee on and Slap a Reconstructor on top and get under the dryer.

After DC'ing, will do a Black Tea Rinse right before my ACV Rinse.

Three Rinses in all:

Coffee
Black Tea
ACV


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll be washing later and wil do a rinse with Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Did a Coffee Rinse & Slapped a Reconstructor on top & got under the dryer.

Will Steam and do a Tea Rinse followed by Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 14, 2012)

Woo hoo NO SHEDDDDDDDDINNNGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!

Ok I am not sure which part of reggie is working
bu it's working!

I am 2 weeks in to my braid install.

Last week I DCed with a protein DC I  figured I would do this once a month
but before DCed  did a black tea rinse.

So this week I have just been tighting up the braids around my edges and I have been checking for shed hairs.  I have taken down about 8 braids now and no Shed hairs what so ever!!!!

Normally after two weeks I can have about 40 shed hairs per braid.

Also I use sulphur on my hair every night 
I read that sulphur causes shedding which is why I needed the Tea Rinses.

I am really really happy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2012)

@BlkOnyx488

And it just gets better & better. Those Black Tea Rinses are the Truth.

Tea Rinses were the best thing I did for my Regi in 2011


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 14, 2012)

DC'd with CR conditioning mask ( contains green tea) and used claudie's leave in.


----------



## guyanesesista (Jan 14, 2012)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm in!!
> I love tea rinses!
> 
> I'll be using a strongly brewed earl grey and hibiscus tea. I have to figure out what proportions to do, so I can get the benefits of both the hibiscus and the earl grey in one rinse. Too lazy to do two separate ones.
> ...




Chaosbutterfly That stripper bunny is KILLIN' me. I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2012)

@Brownie518

Does Your IPN Black Tea Rinse smell ACV'y? Mine has a Skrong AVC smell


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Does Your IPN Black Tea Rinse smell ACV'y? Mine has a Skrong AVC smell




IDareT'sHair

It's not 'skrong' but I can smell it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2012)

Brownie518

I wasn't expecting it to have a ACV smell to it. 

I can't wait to try the one from Shi-Naturals


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I wasn't expecting it to have a ACV smell to it.
> 
> I can't wait to try the one from Shi-Naturals




IDareT'sHair 

That Shi Naturals one is alladat!!!!!!  I finished mine, too!!  I might have to break the rules and reup. I needs my rinse.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm a lazy bum, so I just do one rinse.  I did what I call a CAT rinse today, which is Coffee, ACV, and Tea.  I drink my black teas and can't bear to part with them , but I can part with coffee.  So my mix is coffee, 18 million teas, and acv.  I used it for the first time today and my hair seems to really like it.  I've used tea rinses (non-caffeine) for over a year with good results, so I'm excited to see if the coffee provides an added benefit .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2012)

Ronnieaj

We seem to both be doing CAT's. 

I've been doing mine separately instead of all Mixed Together.

I've been starting with Coffee, then using Black Tea and Finishing Up with ACV.

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, what about doing both the coffee and black tea rinses do you like?  Is one for growth and one for shedding?  Do you think there's a difference to doing them separately versus together, or is it just preference?

I'm using the coffee exclusively for growth purposes. I don't have a particular problem with shedding (it feels like a lot when I do detangle, but it's only because I only comb once every 3 weeks when I redo my twists), so I don't know that the black tea is necessary.  The rest of the teas I use primarily for moisture and growth, and acv for porosity/pH issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2012)

Ronnieaj

Same.  Coffee for Growth & Tea for Strength & potential shedding.

It just falls in my Regi to do them Separately.  I've been using the Coffee Rinse under my weekly Reconstructor or Protein.

I started out using a nice Moringa I got from Ltown.  It worked great for Shine.  Loved it.  

Then I got a nice loose blend from curlyhersheygirl then I started on Black.

In my Blend of Black Tea I added a dropper full of, Nettle, Horsetail, Cinnamon Bark, Yarrow, Red Raspberry Leaf and Hydrolized Wheat.

I use the ACV as a Final after Steaming to close Cuticle.

Here's To CATs!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 16, 2012)

I did a tea rinse with amla, hibiscus, horsetail, nettle, and fengreek.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2012)

Pulling out my Black Tea for tomorrow's Rinse.

Will Do a CAT = Coffee, Tea, ACV Rinses


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ltown said:


> I did a tea rinse with amla, hibiscus, horsetail, nettle, and fengreek.



Ltown

Nice mix right there


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been sprit zing daily with Njoi tea spritz and it's the only bottle I have. I really like it but if I want to keep up this habit I will have to make my own bottles. These lil 4 ounce containers from these companies are all fine and fabulous but it's only lasting me 2 weeks lol. Now I'm googling info about infusing tea. I want to add jbco and peppermint oil to my spritz. Also, this weekend I mixed my henna with the leftover tea from my tea rinse a few weeks ago. I felt so resourceful by doing that lol


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2012)

I haven't made my coffee oil yet but I really intend on making it tonight.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 17, 2012)

Massage my scalp with my tea mix last night: Nettle, saw palmetto, neem.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 17, 2012)

Do tea/coffee rinses sufficently cover up grays?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

CurlyMoo 

IMO Sufficiently No.  I've noticed there is some stain there (_temporarily_), but my Grey is Stubborn and Fierce.

I use Henna/Indigo for that issue.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

Wash Day:

Doing a CAT = Coffee, Tea, ACV (in that order).  

Ronnieaj  I love that name.

I applied Coffee in a Squeeze Bottle and put my Reconstructor on Top.  Will DC/Steam in a bit and follow up with my Black Tea Rinse.

Final Rinse will be Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse


----------



## Eisani (Jan 17, 2012)

Y'all been chatting it up, I see. I'll be doing a tea rinse tonight, not sure what kind yet. I suppose my trip to the grocery store will determine what I use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

@Eisani

Lemme know what you find. I didn't see anything at the Grocer worth Tea-Rinsing. 

But next time I visit my Local Health Food Store, Imma pick up either Rooibis or Moringa (or both).


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 17, 2012)

I didnt do a tea rinse last week. Twas hectic and I'm moving, but I did a chamomile tea rinse today.
I'm still pretty new to tea rinses, but so far, so good.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CurlyMoo
> 
> IMO Sufficiently No. I've noticed there is some stain there (_temporarily_), but my Grey is Stubborn and Fierce.
> 
> I use Henna/Indigo for that issue.


 
Thank you IDare, when you say stain do you mean a brown or darker gray? I have a lot of gray and thought taking copper would help but it seems to have no effect except to my pocket book. 

I've been wanting to use the Henna/Indigo so I may give that a try once I find a good vendor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

@CurlyMoo For Mine, it's hardly noticeable *darker brown*. 

But it doesn't last. By the time I apply my daily Moisturizers it's gone.

Henna/Indigo gives more of a Permanent Color and Maximum Coverage. I have alot of Grey as well. 

The 2 Step Process works beautifully and gives you a Rich, Shiny Color. More so than Bottled Semi/Demi or Permanent (which I found to be dulling).

Henna/Indigo takes your color & your gray to a whole new level. It's been wonderful for my Hair.


----------



## dyamonds10 (Jan 17, 2012)

Tonight's wash:

Prepoo- garlic oil
Poo
Coffee rinse
DC
Black and peppermint tea rinse
ACV rinse


----------



## Eisani (Jan 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair is there another name for moringa?  I'm at the store now and don't see anything so I'll be using my root tea, burdock/marshmalllow/licorice/fenugreek.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CurlyMoo For Mine, it's hardly noticeable *darker brown*.
> 
> But it doesn't last. By the time I apply my daily Moisturizers it's gone.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks again Idare, I wonder if you leave the tea/coffee mix in for hours will it become permanent? I'm looking for a cost effective way to cover grays that's kind of simple and natural.

And also is it possible to get a nice blue black color with Henna/Indigo? And maybe even purple, blurple?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair is there another name for moringa? I'm at the store now and don't see anything so I'll be using my root tea, burdock/marshmalllow/licorice/fenugreek.


 

Eisani

I tried to look it up right quick. I got mine from Ltown Here is what I found:




http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...6_yDCg&usg=AFQjCNG_k-JeeD-0PXWwwuiEczZwgXLdJA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

CurlyMoo said:


> Thanks again Idare, *I wonder if you leave the tea/coffee mix in for hours will it become permanent?* I'm looking for a cost effective way to cover grays that's kind of simple and natural.
> 
> *And also is it possible to get a nice blue black color with Henna/Indigo? *And maybe even purple, blurple?


 

CurlyMoo  I'm not sure, but it definitely Stains.

Oh most Definitely.  The 2 Step Henna/Indigo Process gives you a Nice, Shiny, Blue Black Rich Color.  Less Henna/More Indigo = Blackest-Black.

A Hendigo (Mixing Henna - after the dye releases With Indigo) Gives you a Rich, Shiny, Dark Brown.  Either way Greys are sufficiently covered.

I think I only Henna about once every 8-10 weeks or so.

Not sure about Purple or Blurple  I think folks mix their Henna with a variety of 'stuff' to get the color they want. 

I've never done it tho'.  I just want my Grey-Gone.....


----------



## Ltown (Jan 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eisani
> 
> I tried to look it up right quick. I got mine from Ltown Here is what I found:
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair, Eisani, i ordered mines from ebay.  It was suppose to help with some ailment i had forgot what my sister's friend recommended it but i didn't like taste of the tea. So when T was using something with moringa i though hey use the tea for hair.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 17, 2012)

dyamonds10 
How did you like adding Pepperment tea to the black tea.  did it make your scalp tingle?  I was thinking of doing that maybe  I will do this coming weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

Ltown Eisani

Yeah, there are several products with Moringa.  

QB's Moringa Ghee DC'er and AV's Moringa & Ginger Detangler (which I absolutely love).

I read in another thread a while back, that it produces High Shine.  And that Moringa Tea Rinse did exactly that.

My Hair was Blingin' after those Moringa Tea Rinses this Summer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 17, 2012)

Did a tea rinse after co-cleansing with daily fix then DC'd for 1hr.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2012)

I did a tea rinse with cassia on Sunday. I put my dc on top and let it sit for a little bit before rinsing out. I may have to look into moringa tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

@Shay72

You should. You may be able to sub it for the Cassia? 

It definitely gives you mad shine.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 17, 2012)

I know I'm not an official challenger, but...Wow! I did a tea rinse this afternoon with plain old black tea.  My hair thanked me!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> You should. You may be able to sub it for the Cassia?
> 
> It definitely gives you mad shine.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

MaraWithLove

Gurl...Come on over here & join us. 

You might as well especially since you already in the HOTs challenge.

Would Love to Have You!

Those Black Tea Rinses are the best thing I did in 2011 to enhance my Regimen.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 17, 2012)

Coffee rinsed last night...... today I finally bought some saw palmetto tea so I am looking forward to using it the next time I wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion

That Saw Palmetto Sounds Good!

Don't forget to give us a Review.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2012)

I am finally making my coffee oil. 1.5 cups of castor oil, 1/4 cup of jojoba oil, 1/8 cup of sunflower oil and 1/8 cup of wheat germ oil with 2 TBSP of coffee. Its in the crock pot now. Hopefully I wake up in the middle of the night to cut it off.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 18, 2012)

Subscribing, I have to get back on my tea rinses!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2012)

My coffee castor oil is finally ready. I think I cooked it too long but I hope it still works  It was still thick and sticky even with the other oils (sunflower, wheat germ, jojoba oil) added to it. So I added some coconut oil to thin it out a bit. Then I added some EOs (basil, sage, lavender, rosemary, cedarwood).

Couldn't wait to give it a try. So massaged it into my scalp and edges. I have about 12 oz so hopefully that will last me for a good amount of time. 

Now I am ready to get serious about this challenge.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Thanks love!  I'm in! I'll be doing tea rinses 2x a week. Mondays with black, Fridays with green! I definitely think they're a change for the better!


----------



## choctaw (Jan 18, 2012)

I made a batch of tea using catnip, fenugreek and hibiscus.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 18, 2012)

Did a half coffee, half tea rinse. The tea had peppermint, fennel, and nettle


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2012)

Currently using-

*Shi Naturals (pre poo,rinse,leave-in)

*Coffee oil mix (pre poo)

*Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum Dc

*Herbal Hair Tea blend (Tea Hair Regeneration)-To drink
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Using as my hair needs it....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm going to get ready to start on my hair tonight. I'll use It's Perfectly Natural Black Tea rinse and I think Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum DC.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 19, 2012)

Another article found on CN:

Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) Rinse: Closes cuticle due to acidic pH, helps hair retain moisture, gives hair shine, bounce and definition.

ACV should be diluted in water and not used full strength. Start with 2 tbsp. of ACV in 1 c. distilled water and adjust your ratios from there. The smell does bother some, but tends to dissipate once the hair dries. ACV rinses should not be overused as they can be drying to hair. You may want to begin by experimenting with a monthly rinse and then determine if a bi-weekly, weekly or bi-monthly regimen is more beneficial.

I tried a couple of ACV rinses around June of 2010. I did notice that my hair appeared curlier and bouncier, which were both results I desired. However, I just didn’t incorporate the step into my regimen as I didn’t feel like it! LOL!! I also noticed that my hair felt a little drier than normal, though I can’t attribute that to the ACV definitively.

Black or Green Tea Rinse: Caffeine in tea is thought to decrease shedding by blocking DHT, promote hair growth in those suffering from hair loss disorders, promote shine, darken hair, enhance natural highlights

A black or green tea rinse can be made by brewing 1 teabag in 1 cup of water. Wait for it to cool and apply prior to shampooing or after conditioning, prior to final rinse. In May of 2011, CurlyNikki.com recently featured an article, Everything You Need to Know About Tea Rinses. It discussed the potential benefits of caffeine as a topical application to hair, but also indicated that too much caffeine can actually stunt growth. It also indicated that there are no published scientific studies on caffeine and shedding.

When I first learned of black tea rinses in January 2011, I found quite a few anecdotal stories of black tea rinses reducing shedding, like this one on Her Best Hair. I used a rinse on my wash day for a couple of months, but didn’t notice any appreciable reduction in my shedding. That being said, I was also brewing heavy dose batches of black tea (4-6 bags in 2-3 cups of water) and allowed the teabags to sit in the water for hours. That may have been my problem!

Baking Soda – Clarifies hair. Dilute 1 tbsp. baking soda in 1 c. distilled water. Some shampoo with a baking soda paste. Baking soda is an alkali and has a normal pH of about 8.3-9. Hair is acidic by nature. Alkaline products lift the hair cuticle, hence why some use baking soda to wash and clarify hair of dirt, oils and other product build-up. I’d suggest that you check out this video by Kimmaytube, Structure of Hair Part 2 – pH Balance Basics, before experimenting with it. Click here for more info on baking soda for clarifying (see note at end of article about diluting heavily in water to make a rinse as an alternative for dry hair).

Flat Beer – Reduces frizz, adds shine and body. Apply one cup of flat, room-temperature beer to hair full-strength after conditioning. Allow it to sit for a few minutes, then rinse with cool water. Check out these posts on CurlyNikki for more info: Unconventional Frizz Tips and 5 Home Frizzy Hair Remedies.

Herbal Tea Rinses*: Benefits vary based upon type of tea.

Calendula – Brightens blonde hair, nourishes the skin, healing and anti-fungal. Brew 1/4 c. calendula petals in 1 c. water.

Hibiscus – Astringent qualities, releases darkish purple dye that can be used to color greying hair, deepen underlying color and/or enhance natural highlights, provides slip to aid in detangling. Click here for more info on the benefits and application of hibiscus tea rinses and infusions.

Chamomile Rinse – Brightens blonde hair and brings out blonde highlights on light brown hair, heals inflamed skin. LivingStrong posted this article about the potential, though not proven, benefits of chamomile in preventing hair loss. Click here for a “how to” recipe for making a chamomile tea rinse.

Lemongrass Rinse – Controls/eliminates dandruff. Click here for more info and a rinse recipe.

Catnip – Helps with split ends, conditions, helps with manageability (reduces frizzies), soothes dry scalp, anti-dandruff treatment, temporarily colors white hair pale blonde. brew strong cup of tea, massage into scalp after shampooing and rinse)Click here for more info and a rinse recipe.

Rosemary – Stimulates scalp, thought to help decrease hair loss and promote growth, treats oily hair.

Nettle – Prevent and treat dandruff, stimulate scalp, great for winter.

Burdock – Maintains and promotes healthy scalp, encourages hair growth, improves hair strength adds shine and body.

Neem – Repairs damaged hair, restores sheen, encourages hair growth.

Marshmallow Root – Relieves scalp irritations, provides moisture and slip which helps detangle hair.

You can buy packaged teas as your local grocery store and/or loose teas at many natural food stores and chains like Whole Foods and Wegmanns. You can also purchase pre-packaged tea rinses that include one or several of the teas listed above online like the ones available at Krrb.com here and AnitaGrant.com here.

(Disclaimer: I have not tried any of these herbal tea rinses, recipes or ordered from any of the tea suppliers. So, I can not review them. I am only providing links for informational purposes. If interested, research the benefits of the tea of your choice and check out reviews on the retailer.)

Final Tip:
Although all of these rinses can be applied to the hair by pouring from a bowel or cup, using a dye applicator bottle or spray bottle are probably easier and neater options.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 19, 2012)

^^^^^ great article! Thanks for posting!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2012)

@Ltown

Thanks Lady! You are such a Scholar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a Business Meeting yesterday at Panera Bread. 

I ended up getting a Dark Roast to go. (Refill) 

And brought it home & stuck it in the Fridge.

Will use it tomorrow.....


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had a Business Meeting yesterday at Panera Bread.
> 
> I ended up getting a Dark Roast to go. (Refill)
> 
> ...


 
That really is a good idea, especially since I gave up coffee. Its a good way to get some coffee without buying any.

I will make sure to pick up the free coffee pods they have in the rooms when I travel. That should be enough to get me through the year


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah Imma use this nasty a$$ beer I got in my fridge for a rinse. I have 3 bottles. I don't like beer but I went to this charity event at a beer brewing place sooo....


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 19, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I have been sprit zing daily with Njoi tea spritz and it's the only bottle I have. I really like it but if I want to keep up this habit I will have to make my own bottles. These lil 4 ounce containers from these companies are all fine and fabulous but it's only lasting me 2 weeks lol. Now I'm googling info about infusing tea. I want to add jbco and peppermint oil to my spritz. Also, this weekend I mixed my henna with the leftover tea from my tea rinse a few weeks ago. I felt so resourceful by doing that lol


 beautyaddict1913 You don't rinse out the TEA?  I was thinking of adding tea to my oil spray but I was concerned about not rinsing it out daily


----------



## Ltown (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey ladies, I use hibiscus tea, (eo: peppermint, rosemary, teatree).


----------



## Lita (Jan 19, 2012)

Making a tea cream to use Friday or Saturday....
Hibiscus,Red Rasberry,Rooibos & Green tea..Mixed with goat milk powder & little avacado whipped butter makes a nice cream pre poo....I will apply coffee oil first on my scalp...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Tonight I misted with water and M&S with quinoa and coffee cream and Tifanni pomade.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lita that cream sounds good!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 19, 2012)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> beautyaddict1913 You don't rinse out the TEA?  I was thinking of adding tea to my oil spray but I was concerned about not rinsing it out daily



BlkOnyx488 I only rinse if I'm doing a tea rinse. The tea spritz that I use are infused with herbs and essential oils and rosewater and glycerin has been added for extra moisture. It is working miracles for my crown (had a recent setback from stress) so I'm a daily spritzer around my edges nape and crown.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2012)

Applied my coffee castor oil to my scalp and edges. No massage, had to get to work. I like that my hair isn't overly greasy.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 20, 2012)

Overnight I GHE'd with a mix of castor and hemp (which I added a very little bit of sulfur to), so my hair was nice and moisturized this morning. I co-washed w/ Aloe 80 organics aloe, lemon & rosemary daily conditioner. I'll be doing a tea rinse within the hour!  Already my scalp feels nice and tingly.

PS faithVA Now I've got some coffee oil in the making. Thanks for the inspiration! I had a bag of coffee sitting around that I didn't like!  Now it can be put to use!

ETA:

Here's the tea I decided to do a rinse with today







*Description *
A Sip of Sunshine
The sub-tropical valleys of the Assam region of Northeast India is the inspiration for this exotic and alluring blend of rare white Assam and Indian green tea, punctuated with the taste of ripe, luscious plums and delectable strawberry leaves. Hand-picked rose petals round out the sweet fullness of this bright, delicious cup. 

Ingredients: Green and white Indian tea, organic strawberry leaf, Bulgarian rose petals, organic Stevia leaf*, natural plum extract (*dietary supplement).

Embossed recyclable air tight tin containing 22 sachets of certified 100% fair trade and organic tea.


----------



## dyamonds10 (Jan 20, 2012)

@BlkOnyx488

I barely had any shedding once I did the coffee, dc, tea, acv rinses. So I don't know which one played the ultimate factor but I did like how my hair smelled  And for me to not have any shedding is a big thing. I have been losing clumps of hair daily since I delivered my dd and started depo. So this is a big improvement for me. I think next time I will do peppermint, nettle and black tea HHG

Edit: No tingles lol


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 20, 2012)

Did a black and hibiscus tea rinse last night.  I think I should increase it to each time I wash my hair - once a week doesn't seem to be enough for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2012)

Just Poured that Cup of "Dark Roast" I got from Panera the other day over my Hair after Co-Cleansing with Darcy's Cleansing Conditioner.  

I slapped Nexxus Emergencee on over the Coffee Rinse and now sitting under the dryer.

Will Finish up with a Black Tea Rinse & an ACV Final Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

Really Lovin' these Coffee/Tea/ACV Rinses.  Definitely worth the 'extra' steps.

My Hair Feels Great!


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 21, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with coffee oil.  I need to make a new batch today...


----------



## Ltown (Jan 21, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Overnight I GHE'd with a mix of castor and hemp (which I added a very little bit of sulfur to), so my hair was nice and moisturized this morning. I co-washed w/ Aloe 80 organics aloe, lemon & rosemary daily conditioner. I'll be doing a tea rinse within the hour!  Already my scalp feels nice and tingly.
> 
> PS faithVA Now I've got some coffee oil in the making. Thanks for the inspiration! I had a bag of coffee sitting around that I didn't like!  Now it can be put to use!
> 
> ...




Mariawithlove
This has some good ingredients how do it taste?


----------



## choctaw (Jan 21, 2012)

soaked hair with 1 cup ayurvedic tea (hibiscus, fenugreek, catnip) plus 1 tablespoon acv diluted in 64 oz jug before doing a shikakai oil rinse.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 21, 2012)

Ltown It has a nice, light taste...It tastes like what I'd imagine flower petals to taste like haha. I have 2-3 tins of it.


----------



## Lita (Jan 21, 2012)

Used the tea cream on dry hair 20 min,rinsed with remaining tea liquid,co-washed with Camille rose moisture max,Marie Dean Coffee & Kukum Dc 45 min,kyras coconut cream leave-in,kbn butter on ends & sealed with rice bran oil...rosemary pomade on edges...

Hair feels strong,scalp nice/tinglely,strands looks healthy...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

Will do my hair again tomorrow and will do a CAT = Coffee, Tea, ACV

Will start out with my Caffeine Pre-Poo Treatment.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok did my tea rinse today, finished up the last of that batch. So I made two new tea rinses, they are steeping now:
1. black tea, nettle, horsetail, fenugreek
2. chamomile, burdock root, marshmallow root, hibiscus. (conditioning rinse)


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

I used Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo today. I Clarifyed with Avalon Organics Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree Shampoo, poured some black tea rinse over my wet hair then deep conditioned my hair today using Moroccanoil products. My hair feels awesome right now, and by awesome, I mean soft, silky and strong. You can't get any better than that.

Now back to my wigs.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 22, 2012)

Aggie, i did chicoro prepoo too today.  I also did ayurveda rinse.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 22, 2012)

Did a rinse with earl grey and a bit of ACV. Let it dry and then DCed on top of it.

Also, I'm rethinking using hibiscus tea to rinse my hair. I tasted it and it's too delicious to pour on my head. I want to drink it all instead.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 22, 2012)

So, as I expected, I ended up making a separate coffee/black tea rinse.  I'm so easily influenced (IDareT'sHair, I'm starin straight atcha!!).  So I did my version of chicoro's prepoo last night (I substitute the mozeke amla infusion, mustard and neem oil instead of coconut) and used it to help detangle after 2 weeks in twists and two days of a twistout.  I slathered my hair with WEN 613 and then used NJoi Creations ayurvedic poo bar to wash.  

I took my coffee/tea rinse and massaged it into my scalp only (coffee, black tea, jasmine green tea).  Covered hair in oil mix and steamed for 15 minutes.  Followed up with Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum DC for 25 minutes.  Rinsed, followed with acv rinse , then did leave-in routine, which included NJoi's Green Tea Hair Creme.  Yep, you guys have created a monster .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2012)

Ronnieaj

Girl......All that is thebomb.com

Your Regimen sounds


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 22, 2012)

Did a rinse with Hairveda pH Rinse

Finished up my Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum DC. I think I'll make my own coffee and tea rinses this week. My new project.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *I think I'll make my own coffee and tea rinses this week. My new project.*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, it's a really, really good project.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

Ltown said:


> @Aggie, i did chicoro prepoo too today. I also did ayurveda rinse.


 

I have to admit @Ltown, this is the absolute best my hair has ever felt since I cut off my straight relaxed hair - THE BEST I tell ya! I can never be without AVG, EVCO and EVOO - NEVER!

My hair feels so good, I wanna do it again just for the fun and feel of it.

Oh by the way ladies, I will not be leaving any stuff on my scalp for days on end anymore. Whenever I use my sulfur/jbco mix on my scalp, I will apply the moisture prepoo and sleep with it all in overnight and wash the entire thing out the next morning. 

I realize that too many things have been clogging up my scalp pores and I need to put a stop to it - NOW! especially seeing that I just big chopped my hair again! I can do without the dry itchy scalp and tathered hair ends. 

Stick a fork in me - I am done!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2012)

This Evening I did a CAT

Coffee
Tea
Apple Cider Vinegar

Will Moisturize with Njoi CreationS Green Tea & Matcha Hair Creme


----------



## NJoy (Jan 24, 2012)

I did a nettle/roobios/peppermint tea rinse last night.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2012)

Applied my coffee castor oil blend to my scalp last night and gave myself a scalp massage and then twisted it up. The blend is working well for me its not too thick, too stick or too oily. I can put my hands in my hair and not come back with a ton of oil. Nice!

I definitely will make the coffee oil again.


----------



## mami2010 (Jan 25, 2012)

I want it....I don't do tea rinses but I want to start. I have to find a regimen for tea rinses.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 25, 2012)

I have to admit I am a real....true.....absolute.... believer. My last wash day I did a coffee rinse, DC'd on top with steam then did a tea rinse of Nettle, Hibiscus and black tea and finished with Roux porosity control (I just can't seem to get the ACV thing right) and my hair loved it, I am going to do this a couple more time to see if I have the same results before I can claim it as a staple.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2012)

mami2010

Yeah Lady!  You need to work in it somehow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2012)

Massaged in Njoi CreationS Green Tea w/Matcha


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have some coffee and black tea sitting in a jar so I'll use that as a rinse later when I wash.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

Black tea rinsed under my AO Swimmers conditioner this afternoon and is abut to wash it out in a few minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2012)

Aggie

I may invest in some Pure Pharma Caffeine Powder to add to my Tea/Coffee Rinses.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I may invest in some Pure Pharma Caffeine Powder to add to my Tea/Coffee Rinses.


 
IDareT'sHair, it really helps add some umph to the mix and also if I run out of tea or coffee, I still have the main ingredient - caffeine, for the purpose of the challenge, hehehe


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2012)

@Aggie

Yeah, I may get that Pure Powder. 

I've been doing my Coffee Rinse & Slapping the Reconstructor or Protein Rx on Top and hopping under the dryer for a bit. 

So, maybe I'll add a teaspoon to the Coffee for Good Measure.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Yeah, I may get that Pure Powder.
> 
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair

, Good idea hun. You can't miss if you do this. I bought my caffeine powder from www.purebulk.com. 

I noticed that it would not dissolve right away so what I do is make my tea, add the caffeine, stir and set the whole thing in the microwave on high heat for a minute  or so. 

When I remove it, I stir some more and watch the powder slowly dissolve into the tea, allow to get to lukewarm, then pour over my scalp, slap my conditioner right over that and wash it all out together. 

This is so much easier this way for me.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 25, 2012)

I  coffee so I thought I would never be able to do coffee rinses. I found a candidate. I get caught up with coffee sometimes. Lately the last two packs I've bought have been weak no matter what I do. I finished the last one this next one will get used. This pumpkin spice bs will be brewed and used as a coffee rinse.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2012)

Applied my coffee castor oil to my crown and edges again tonight. Going to try it everyday and see how that works. If not I will cut oiling my crown to every other day.


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2012)

Just rubbed a little Shi-Naturals edge grow/on edges,HairTrigger on the rest of my scalp..

*Tonight (Thursday)- I will do Ayurvedic Hair Treatments....


*Shi-Naturals-Contains Coffee

*HairTrigger-Contains Black Tea...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2012)

Shay72

That's exactly what I did Shay. 

I had some 'weak' Coffee sitting in the Cabinet for about a Year (_Southern Buttered Pecan_) sounded delicious.  Tasted Terrible.  

I brewed it right up into a Coffee Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2012)

Aggie

I did order some Pure Caffeine Powder.  Only got a really Small amount because I was/am concerned about the _dissolve-ability_.

I'll put it in & stir while the Coffee is hot.  Like Sugar and see if/how it dissolves that way.  Like you did.

So, I'll start off small & see how's it goes.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 26, 2012)

Add me please....

I am using: Roobios, Nettle, Horsetail, and Black tea..gotta get a handle on this awful shedding..


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 26, 2012)

Doing these rinses has really done wonders for shedding.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 26, 2012)

Did a tea and coffee oil rinse on Monday. Today is usually my 2nd wash day of the week. Henna overnight tonight (unless I wash it out late tonight instead) then a DC tomorrow (or overnight if henna is washed out) followed by a green tea rinse.  Will update after doing so!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2012)

MaraWithLove

Where did you get your Coffee Oil?  Did you make it?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair  I made it in my crock pot and strained with cut pantyhose!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> @IDareT'sHair  I made it in my crock pot and strained with cut pantyhose!


 
Wow wish I had thought to strain it with pantyhose. I know next time


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 26, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Wow wish I had thought to strain it with pantyhose. I know next time



Haha, I learned it from my grandma. She does this for her homemade wines and such!  Glad you find it useful!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2012)

MaraWithLove  Nice Siggy Lady!

faithVA  I'm thinking about buying Whole Beans and then afterwards just pouring the Oil in the Bottle.  That way I won't have to strain it (if I used Ground).

IK.  Taking the Lazy Way Out.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MaraWithLove Nice Siggy Lady!
> 
> @faithVA I'm thinking about buying Whole Beans and then afterwards just pouring the Oil in the Bottle. That way I won't have to strain it (if I used Ground).
> 
> IK. Taking the Lazy Way Out.


 
I was taking the cheap way out. I have coffee hanging around. And in the future I plan on getting the coffee packs from hotel rooms I stay in. I won't be buying any coffee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2012)

@faithVA

It'll be a while before I buy any Coffee too. 

I have about 1/2 Gallon of the Coffee Rinse pre-made.

So, I'll use that 1st.


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2012)

Rubbed some rosemary pomade on edges & Applied HairTrigger on the rest of my scalp...That serum feels so good on my scalp & keeps my roots soft..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 27, 2012)

Today i made tea rinse with skin detox tea that i didn't  like the taste it has green tea, hibiscus, pomegrante, cardamon, Grape, rose petal, honey bush, dandelion, yellow dock.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2012)

@Ltown

That Tea Rinse you Made sounds wonderful! Such Lovely Ingredients.

Some Lady at work had some Black Currant Tea Bags so I asked for one. 

I'll put it in my next Black Tea Brew when I make some.

*I know she thought I was going to drink it*


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Thank you!!  Lol @ taking the lazy way out. I would do that too but I only buy ground since my coffee grinder went missing!


----------



## InBloom (Jan 27, 2012)

I am tea rinsing (and loving it) twice per week these days.  I hope the black tea I use will have a darkening effect over time.  

I'm so glad to learn that its not too harsh to tea rinse more than once per week as I thought once before.  

I steep two tea bags in about a cup of hot water....rinse my hair with the tea after I shampoo, then slap moisturizing conditioner on top of that and let it sit for like 30 minutes under a self heating cap (the one that looks like foil).  Then I rinse it all off and proceed to my leave-ins.  I swear, my hair seems softer and stronger at the same time.  Now, just to darken these gray hairs a bit...patience.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 27, 2012)

Tea rinsed today with black tea, and then globbed some AE garlic condish on top and sat under the dryer...loving this..I will spritz with nettle tea and bun it up...will also have a cup of nettle tea for good measure...couldnt hurt... To the ladies that have been members for a while,remember how luckiestdestiny would do those nettle tea rinses years ago?? She was def on to something..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2012)

soonergirl

I have kick myself in the behind 50-11 times for not trying Tea & Coffee Rinses Sooner.erplexed


----------



## LunaGorgeous (Jan 27, 2012)

I've already been rinsing with tea/coffee so I guess I might as well join  I alternate between cinnamon/green tea rinses and cinnamon/coffee rinses each week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2012)

@LunaGorgeous

Welcome Lady! Glad to have you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2012)

Lita Ltown Brownie518 Shay72

I asked Hairitage to make something with Coffee. 

She said she is working on it.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 27, 2012)

soonergirl said:


> Tea rinsed today with black tea, and then globbed some AE garlic condish on top and sat under the dryer...loving this..I will spritz with nettle tea and bun it up...will also have a cup of nettle tea for good measure...couldnt hurt... To the ladies that have been members for a while,remember how @luckiestdestiny would do those nettle tea rinses years ago?? She was def on to something..


 
Love nettle!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jan 27, 2012)

LunaGorgeous said:
			
		

> I've already been rinsing with tea/coffee so I guess I might as well join  I alternate between cinnamon/green tea rinses and cinnamon/coffee rinses each week.



 what are the benefits of cinnamon?


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 28, 2012)

Tonight I washed with Shea Moisture Black Soap Shampoo for clarifying and followed with my coffee/black&green tea rinse on the scalp only  Used Mega-tek (new formula) as protein condish on top, sat under dryer for 20 min.

Rinsed that and followed with a catnip/fenugreek/hibiscus tea rinse, and currently have B.A.S.K. Cacao Bark on top of it for my 30 min steam treatment.  Will rinse this and do my acv rinse and do my leave-in/moisture/seal combo, and will twist it up in the morning.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 28, 2012)

today coffee rinsed with colombian dark roast (smelled so good, im not a coffee drinker) and threw some Toque Emergencia on top and sat under the dryer. I then rinsed with nettle....uh @IDareT'sHair, @Lita, @Ltown, Brownie518 I think I am addicted..and may need an intervention..


----------



## Ltown (Jan 28, 2012)

soonergirl said:


> today coffee rinsed with colombian dark roast (smelled so good, im not a coffee drinker) and threw some Toque Emergencia on top and sat under the dryer. I then rinsed with nettle....uh @IDareT'sHair, @Lita, @Ltown, @Brownie518 I think I am addicted..and may need an intervention..


 
 soonergirl, it is addicting because it so good for you especially nettle internal/externally!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2012)

soonergirl

Girl...So Am I! (Totally Strung-Out)  

I love Tea/Coffee/ACV Rinses.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 28, 2012)

Brewed some coffee for tomorrow. Actually turned out to be Pecan Pie Coffee. Whatever that mess was weak. Imma go back and read but was someone mixing coffee and tea and doing it in one step? Look me go back and look. Anything that will cut down on the steps. I've gotten so hair lazy .


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay it was Ronnieaj. I knew it was her or Aggie.  that's what I will be doing without the acv part. If I do acv, I will do separately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2012)

@Shay72

Girl, we musta' bought the same nasty Coffee. I think I had that one too and it was weak, weak, weak.

ETA:  You are getting Hair Lazy!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 28, 2012)

I made a paste out of cassia, hibiscus, amla, fenugreek, marshmallow root, and brahmi, and mixed it using a hot cup of hibiscus-earl grey tea.
The mix sat in the container overnight, and then I put it on my hair for four hours.
Rinsed it out with a couple of handfuls of HE Hello Hydration, and then shampooed my hair with Chagrin Valley's Ayurvedic Herb bar. 
After that, I rinsed with a strong hibiscus-earl grey mix, to which I also added a splash of ACV.

Took a break to wash my whole shower (-__-) and then applied a DC of Joico Moisture Recovery, safflower oil, Vatika oil, and castor oil. I've been wearing it since last night, and am planning to rinse it out when the spirit of laziness leaves me, which may be tonight. 
Or tomorrow. 
Who knows.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2012)

Ladies......

We are Really Coming up with some Great Combinations in this Tea/Coffee Rinse Challenge!

I'm Excited reading about ALL the Possibilities


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 28, 2012)

Well you will love this then IDareT'sHair. I am spritzing it on rather than pouring it over my head.

I will be making a coffee and green tea mix. I only drink green tea not black tea. I realized I prefer flavored green tea vs just green tea. So I have a lot of plain green tea I can use in my mix.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have some tea in a jar with some hibiscus, nettle, horsetail, and amla. 

soonergirl - I don't feel right if I don't get my rinse on. For real. It's been so good for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2012)

Shay72

You are so right.  I love the idea of Spritzing it on.

Right now, I'm using a Hairveda Phinising Rinse Bottle for my Coffee Rinses.

The Black Tea, I just pour it on.


----------



## LunaGorgeous (Jan 29, 2012)

Anakinsmomma said:


> what are the benefits of cinnamon?





Sowwie didn't see this until now! I use it as my alternative for cayenne pepper (circulation and reduced shedding), and it also has antibacterial properties! I may be forgetting a couple things, but these are it for me primarily


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Shay72 we are like minded..
I have 1 spritz bottle filled with a nettle/horsetail herb mix, and another spritz bottle filled with a coffee mix...im addicted I tell ya.. I spritz and rinse...rinse and spritz lol


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 29, 2012)

LunaGorgeous im loving cinnamon. Im looking for some cinnamon teas to rinse with for the scalp benefits.. I currently have Dominican cinnamon and sole rinse on my head as a leave in..please share your tips


----------



## Ltown (Jan 29, 2012)

Today i used my tea rinse of skin detox tea as a final rinse  after my deep conditioning. I'm continue doing that after my dc make a gallon of the teas and rinse it.

We are mixing up in here, heck i'm get some cinnamon too it will also give you some  red highlight.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2012)

My coffee/tea rinse is ready for later. Also got the beer ready too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought a bottle of _"Espiritu De Canela" _Cinnamon (to Fortify the Hair)when I was on my Dominican "Kick" a while back. 

Remember @Shay72 It tore up my Scalp? .......

My Scalp was soooo sore for _weeks_.  

You are suppose to apply it with a Q-Tip on areas you wish to Stimulate. 

And of course, I didn't read the directions.

That Stuff Scared me. It's Uber Potent.:heated:

I poured a few drops in my Tea Mixture.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
I ain't messing with no cinnamon .


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 29, 2012)

Started prepping for my coffee and tea rinses later this evening........so hoping that I get the same results that I did last week when I did it for the first time. This time I am recording the steps so that I can get the process down.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2012)

@Shay72

Yeah, Imma be careful with that Stuff. 

It's straight from the bowels of Hades.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2012)

bign__17

Yeah, for me with the Tea/Coffee even ACV Rinses, consistency has been Key.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 29, 2012)

I did a black tea rinse this morning....I also sprayed the length of my hair with my conditioning tea (hibiscus, chamomile, burdock root etc)


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 29, 2012)

So, I went from having one rinse to having 3, kinda really 4 :

Coffee and black&green tea rinse.  Strong brew coffee, 2 lipton tea bags, 2 jasmine green tea bags, in approximately 20 oz of water.  I do 4oz at a time on the scalp only.

Catnip/fenugreek/hibiscus tea rinse:  for moisturizing.  I pour this on the length of the hair and put my DC on top of it.  I was pleasantly surprised how soft the hair war before even applying the DC. 8oz at a time.

Acv/herbal rinse: once I'm done with this CAT version (which I still love), I'll likely go back to my original acv rinse, which was acv, an ayurvedic infusion, SAA, and honeyquat in the spring/summer.  My BF bought me coconut and rice vinegar, so I'll play around a bit with those as well.  8oz at a time.

Daily spritz: nettle, burdock, horsetail, rooibos, rosehip, fenugreek, rosemary teas in a vat of water, mixed with Fermodyl 619 and Aphogee leave-in, aloe vera juice, SAA, and ceramide oils, in a daily use spray.

I keep telling BF that we need a mini fridge to store these things; if I keep this up he might actually agree .


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2012)

Just rubbed some HairTrigger on my entire scalp,Moisturized with kyras mango moisture cream on length,Sealed with Natures Blessing pomade,Hair back in braids & pined up.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2012)

Ronnieaj

I Totally agree about the Softness Factor.  

It's amazing how soft your hair is after doing these Rinses even before applying additional products.

It's truly amazing.


----------



## LunaGorgeous (Jan 29, 2012)

soonergirl said:


> @LunaGorgeous im loving cinnamon. Im looking for some cinnamon teas to rinse with for the scalp benefits.. I currently have Dominican cinnamon and sole rinse on my head as a leave in..please share your tips



Sure! I alternate between coffee/cinnamon and tea/cinnamon rinses but the process is the same. 1 tsp cinnamon (powder or ground bark) to about 32 oz. water.

First I brew the water and cinnamon together, making sure the cinnamon (powder) is stirred in well (make sure it isn't floating at the top in clumps.) For coffee I add it and bring it to a boil, then let it simmer for an hour, and either let it sit for awhile or use it immediately. For the tea, I use green tea, and add about 6 small bags or 3 big bags to the water when it is just about to boil, but not letting it boil. I let that sit and brew for at least an hour, and usually use it right away. 

I use it right after I shampoo, pouring it over the hair right before adding my DC on top. I wrap up the hair and let it sit for at least 3 hours, and when I rinse everything out I follow up with my leave-in. Hope that helps!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Update:

I have my sulfur/jbco mix on my scalp and over that is Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo which I will be keeping on my hair for about 1-2 hours. I will follow up with a mild shampoo - possibly KeraCare Hydrating and Detangling shampoo. 

Then I will pour some Black tea/caffeine powder rinse over my hair and scalp, massage for a few minutes and on top of that I will add a deep protien treatment (KeraCare Restorative Mask) for 20 minutes. I will deep moisture condition with KeraCare Creme Humecto.

I want to also do the LOC (liquid, oil,cream) method for moisturizing and sealing. After that, I will GHE baggy overnight with this so my hair should be super happy in the morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2012)

Brewed Up a Little Black Currant & Black Tea will add it to refill my jug.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 29, 2012)

I see some good coffee going to waste around here send it my way i will drink it


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 29, 2012)

Ltown Girl I still drink my coffee lol-my DD and gevalia blends...The coffee rejects (usually something somebody tries and no one likes) are what I use to make my rinses.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2012)

Just rolling along with my coffee castor oil blend. Switching to every other day application. The daily application made my scalp itch and I was starting to get little bumps on my scalp. Every other day should put me at 3x a week which should work for me.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 30, 2012)

Overnight I did an ayurvedic paste pre-poo w/ hibiscus, brahmi, bhringraj, avj, a tiny bit of maple syrup, and water. It felt REALLY good, moisturizing and very balanced. I did a green tea rinse earlier, following a HOT/oil rinse. My hair is happy and very moisturized. I made a spritz but didn't even have to use it because after applying my leave-in and scalping, my hair was very moisturized!  Also, my hair has a really nice gloss to it. Hope you can see it in the picture. You can also see the highlighting from henna. It's darker on the majority of my hair because I'd dyed it black a month or so ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2012)

My Caffeine Powder came today.  I will add a bit in my Coffee Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2012)

MaraWithLove

Nice & Shiny Lady.  Keep up the Good Work.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 30, 2012)

Brewing my coffee oil today!!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 30, 2012)

Opps double posting......


----------



## Coffee (Jan 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Caffeine Powder came today. I will add a bit in my Coffee Rinse.


 
Mine was mailed today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2012)

Aggie Coffee

No issue with it dissolving.  It dissolved immediately.  

Not like Sulfur where you see sediment/residue at the bottom of whatever you added it to.

The Pure Caffeine Powder dissolved on contact.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2012)

Did a Coffee Rinse & Slapped L'Anza Reconstructor on top.  Under the dryer now for about 10-15 minutes


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2012)

Tuesday re-moisturized my hair with pure (Hair Milk),Donna Marie (super butter cream0, & sealed with rice bran oil...HairTrigger on the rest of my scalp...Rosemary pomade on edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2012)

Lita

I want to pull out my Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum DC'er but I'll wait & pull out the Peach Syrup & Honey one instead.


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I want to pull out my Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum DC'er but I'll wait & pull out the Peach Syrup & Honey one instead.



IDareT'sHair  Go and use that Coffee & Kokum Dc..Its really good...Save the peach for later...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2012)

@Lita

Maybe I will. 

I have 2 12 ounce Coffee & Kokums and only 1 8 ounce of the Peach.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Coffee
> 
> No issue with it dissolving. It dissolved immediately.
> 
> ...


 Hey IDareT'sHair, Sorry I ttok so long to respond but I had to go out and buy another monitor for my computer. IT went out midstream trying to post and I realized later that it was trhe monitor. So I'm back to posting again, thank goodness.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 1, 2012)

Long way before I am done reading through this thread -- any low porosity heads coffee or tea rinsing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2012)

Lita

Will Steam this weekend with Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2012)

Tea rinse with amla, hibiscus, fengreek, green teaand brahmi


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2012)

I brought home another Cup of Dark Roast today from Panera Bread.  

I will use this either Friday night or Saturday as a Coffee Rinse.


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Ladies I've been noticing a nice softness to hair my hair and a slight sheen when under the light after I nettle tea rinse and let hair air dry in a bun with no leave in..hmmmmmmm...


----------



## wantsthecurlsback (Feb 1, 2012)

I am usually a lurker, but I am coming out to thank y'all for these tea rinse  recipes. My hair is so soft, shiny, and appears darker. They are going to become a regular part of my regi


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2012)

Ordered Bear Fruits-Coffee Dc on Tuesday & it already shipped...Cant wait to try...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 2, 2012)

I oiled my scalp with my coffee castor oil blend this morning. Wish I had time to sit under my heat cap but ohwell. I think I see some progress with my edges on the left side but I don't want to get optimistic yet. It could be an illusion.

I want to wash tomorrow night, so I may apply it again tomorrow morning and wear a plastic cap while I get dressed. Maybe!


----------



## Coffee (Feb 2, 2012)

Lita,IDareT'sHair. I used Marie Dean's Coffee DC last night and it's soooooo awesome. The smell is wonderful and it left my almost 9 weeks post relaxer hair feeling great, easy to comb and just overall wonderful. I might have to re-up , Lita. I wish I had purchased more than 1 .


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2012)

Wash keracare,Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum Dc 1hr,Kyras mango leave-in & sealed with Walnut oil...

*Hair feels good & smells great...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2012)

Coffee said:


> Lita,IDareT'sHair. I used Marie Dean's Coffee DC last night and it's soooooo awesome. The smell is wonderful and it left my almost 9 weeks post relaxer hair feeling great, easy to comb and just overall wonderful. I might have to re-up , Lita. I wish I had purchased more than 1 .



Coffee Thats right get your re-up on...lol..I have a 10% discount code if you need to use it....Non-thing wrong with the re-up...lol...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2012)

Coffee Lita

I will be steaming with the Coffee & Kokum tomorrow.  

Glad I bought 2 Jars.  Brownie518 swears by this stuff.

Should be really good for the Coffee Challenge.

Thanks for the Reviews.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 2, 2012)

I broke my no buy and got the large size of the Coffe & Kokum. Yes I did


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2012)

Brownie518

I'm glad I bought those 2 Large Ones when it first came out.  Will be trying it out tomorrow.

I.can't.wait.


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Yes,you will enjoy coffee & kukom dc..Give a review..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2012)

Tomorrow:

Green Tea & Caffeine Pre-Poo Treatment
Coffee Rinse w/Cup of Panera Bread's Dark Roast Coffee
Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er
Black Tea Rinse
Apple Cider Vinegar Rinse

I'll be CAT'ing tough tomorrow Ronnieaj


----------



## Solila (Feb 2, 2012)

NETTLE TEA FOR ME!!! And Peach oil. lol  Doesn't smell to lovely, but oh well- no serious sheading thus far.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm gonna just be honest here: my hair is going to be semi-neglected until President's Day weekend, cuz I got 3 trials between now and then .

I'll oil the hair tonight and wash with a poo bar in the morning.  I'll pour some catnip tea on my length with some coffee/black tea mix on the scalp, then DC under the steamer for 20 minutes.  Rinse, follow with acv rinse and leave-ins, and KIM.  Thank goodness I put my hair in twists for the next 3 weeks .


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2012)

Rubbed coffee oil blend around my bang..HairTrigger on the rest of my scalp..Rosemary pomade on edges...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2012)

Next week I am going to try oiling with just castor oil and another oil. My scalp is sore for the second week in a row. I need to see if it is the castor oil or the combination of the coffee and castor oil.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 3, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Next week I am going to try oiling with just castor oil and another oil. My scalp is sore for the second week in a row. I need to see if it is the castor oil or the combination of the coffee and castor oil.



faithVA, sorry to hear about your sore scalp. It maybe the caffeine if it can stimulant internally i'm sure its the same externally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2012)

@Ltown @faithVA

That mix I got from Esty (Pre-Poo) said leave on for 2 no longer than 5 minutes. It was 6% Caffeine & Green Tea.

A Creamy Conditioning Blend.

Oh, I'm sure it can make your scalp 'tender'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2012)

Getting Ready to Pour this Cup of Dark Roast I picked up at Panera and put some Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum DC'er on Top & Steam.

Will Finish up with a Black Tea Rinse and an ACV Rinse to Seal errthang up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2012)

Lita Coffee Brownie518

Listen Up Divas! 

That Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum is the bidness.  I love the Consistency and the way it felt going on my Hair.  (Under the Steamer now).

I just love all her stuff. 

It rinses clean and it's just plain Guuuud.  I've never been disappointed.

Yeah, the scents can some times be a bit "Organic" but overall, she puts her foot in them products.

Tis All.

*drops mic*


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 3, 2012)

I have my green tea steeping right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2012)

@MaraWithLove

That sounds Delish. That Lady at work ended up giving me her box Black Currant Tea Bags.

When I told her I was using it for my Hair, she gave me the side-eye. 

Once I finish up my Black Tea, I'll brew up some of this Black Currant for my Rinses.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I can just imagine how she was looking!  

Tell us how it goes!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Coffee Brownie518
> 
> Listen Up Divas!
> 
> ...



 Yeah, I'm glad you liked it. I'm going to DC with that next session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

Brownie518

The Consistency is Whippy.  Usually her DC'ers are 'dense'.  It's a different consistency compared to most MD's.

I love them because they rinse clean & leave your Hair feeling like a Million Bucks.

Now if I can just get my hands on a full bottle of that Argan Oil.

I can't wait until Hairitage comes out with her Coffee Creme.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Hairitage needs to make it a Soft & Creamy Coffee butter. I love all her Soft & Creamy butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

Brownie518

Yesss...She does.  She said she is in the process of working on something.

That Jojoba Argan is the business.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Did a tea rinse and applied my DC on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

curlyhersheygirl

That's how I've been doing my Coffee Rinses.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I need to start doing coffee rinses they sound


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

@curlyhersheygirl

I'm really likin' 'em Curly!

All that Extra Stimulation


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 4, 2012)

I had my wash day yesterday but y'all have me really tempted to try out a coffee rinse. Cross your fingers that I hold out until monday! >.< lol  Oh btw my Hairitage package arrived @ my PO box today. So fast just like you said IDareT'sHair and lovely service too!  Gonna go scoop it up in a min!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

MaraWithLove

Yeah, that Hairitage is some good stuff.  Ain't it? Brownie518


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Hairitage needs to make it a Soft & Creamy Coffee butter. I love all her Soft & Creamy butters.



Brownie518 IDareT'sHair I can't wait to try her creamy coffee too..

*I pm the pomade shop & ask about a coffee pomade..They are in the process of making some..So I can't wait to try that...I love pomades..It will come with & with-out sulfur..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

Lita

Thanks for checking on that Lita.  The more Coffee products we can get the better.

I still like Tiiva's Coffee & Capaucua DC'er.  

I need to pull out Claudie Quinoa & Coffee Hair Cream too.

Brownie518  Shole wish I had some b.a.s.k. Java Bean


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MaraWithLove
> 
> Yeah, that Hairitage is some good stuff.  Ain't it? Brownie518



IDareT'sHair MaraWithLove

I love my Hairitage!!!  Great products with reasonable prices and fantastic customer service.


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> The Consistency is Whippy.  Usually her DC'ers are 'dense'.  It's a different consistency compared to most MD's.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Yes,that Marie Dean is awesome..Even after you wash it out your hair looks & feel so healthy,no residue left on your scalp either..I love it..It really keeps your hair/scalp healthy..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair That java bean smells like someone made a pot of fresh coffee every time I open it...Its nice and smooth too...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

double post.................


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2012)

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair That java bean smells like someone made a pot of fresh coffee every time I open it...Its nice and smooth too...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yes, it does! And normally I detest coffee and it's smell but I love the Java Bean


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yes,that Marie Dean is awesome..*Even after you wash it out your hair looks & feel so healthy,no residue left on your scalp either..I love it..It really keeps your hair/scalp healthy*..Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I agree 110%.  When I said Rinses Clean that's exactly what I meant.

I'm enjoying them.  But they are expensive. 

So, I'm thankful for those 25% discounts.


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I agree 110%.  When I said Rinses Clean that's exactly what I meant.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Yes,I can't wait for the next 25% discount..I'm on the look- out too...I share with my mom,sisters & aunts...So I can only buy doing a sale....

*I may have to use one of my 10% discounts to get my mom one more Dc..

I'll Coffee re- up later for myself...lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

Lita

Yeah, they are all quite Lovely. It's @Brownie518 fault I'm hooked on Marie Dean. 

Brownie sent me a Peach Syrup DC'er and the Amala Hair Creme a while ago.

But the Price always held me off. Now these 25% has made it more affordable. Then I started with the Samples Pack of the Conditioners and a Sample Pack of the Moisturizers.

I can't wait to try the Calendula & Chamomile DC'er. I have a Sample. It's suppose to be extremely moisturizing.


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair The calendula is very moisturizing..I gave a review in one of the threads & it's a nice consistency,so you don't need a lot..I'm heavy handed with my Dc any- way..lol..but you will not be disappointed...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *The calendula is very moisturizing..I gave a review in one of the threads & it's a nice consistency,so you don't need a lot..I'm heavy handed with my Dc any- way..lol..but you will not be disappointed..*.Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I shoulda' known you had already tried it. 

If you find that post please bump it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah, they are all quite Lovely. It's @Brownie518 fault I'm hooked on Marie Dean.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I have to admit, I did put you on that MD. 

Let me go check out that Calendual one...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

Brownie518

Hmp.  I Said it was Yo' Fault......


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll be trying out my Hairitage today!  Will update with my love for it later ladies (cause  I know I'll love it), for now I think I'll go sew.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2012)

Doing a black tea rinse with my hibiscus,chamomile, fenugreek, burdock root and marshmallow root tea on the length of my hair.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 4, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Doing a black tea rinse with my hibiscus,chamomile, fenugreek, burdock root and marshmallow root tea on the length of my hair.


 

bajandoc86, is that your in the signature? how did you get that?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ltown...yep! that's me. I used photobucket - uploaded the pic, went into edit and used the neon effect.


----------



## Marino (Feb 4, 2012)

I did a strong tea, with at least 10 herbs and a lot of hibiscus flower and cinnamon... put it as my final rinse.
Somebody told me today that tea with nonni and "roocoo" are very good for hairloss. Must try.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 4, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> @Ltown...yep! that's me. I used photobucket - uploaded the pic, went into edit and used the neon effect.


 

bajandoc86, what color process your use?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ltown i used red.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

Marino said:


> I did a strong tea, with at least 10 herbs and a lot of hibiscus flower and cinnamon... put it as my final rinse.
> *Somebody told me today that tea with nonni and "roocoo" are very good for hairloss. Must try.*


 
@Marino

Please don't forget to report back!  The Herbal Blend sounds very nice too.


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2012)

Saturday-Did a pre on my scalp with homemade tea blend in a spray bottle,washed,Bear Fruits (Chocolate Coffee dc) 1hr,Bear Friuts(desert cream)moisturizer,B.A.S.K (Java bean & honey) hair balm,Sealed with Coffee oil blend...Scalp feels really tingly..lol..but,good...

Homemade tea blend-It's in a spray bottle-hibiscus tea,ginger tea,peppermint nettle,brinjgrah,marshmallow 8vit e caps open...Shake it Before I spray it on my roots..A lot of tingle/moisture...

Bear Fruit (Chocalate Coffee dc)-purified water,cetearyl,palm oil,macadamia oil,avocado oil,cocoa,espresso,btms,Yerba mate,carob,chicory & preservative..

Coffee oil blend-Coffee oil,burdock root,neem & camellia oil...

BF conditioner-Went on nice/smooth..Texture like thick Chocalate whipped cream & it smells just like espresso...It gave my hair more curls,moisture & shine...It detangle ok,I was able to finger comb...I think it works a lot better as a rinse or co- wash,so I'll be using it that way...

My hair smeels eatable....lol.

*I like Marie Dean coffee a lot more..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

@Lita Nice!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2012)

I have Chicoro's prepoo on my hair right now and will be mildly clarifying my hair, black tea/caffeine powder rinsing under Mizani Renew Strength Mask followed by Mizani Moisturfusion Conditioner for deep conditioning today. This will be my first time trying out the Mizani Moisturfusion conditioner and can't wait to use it. 

I may massage my scalp with my sulfur mix and GHE baggy my hair overnight with JBCO tonight as well as I haven't done it for 2 days. I  scalp massages.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2012)

Spritzed hair with a coffee/green tea mix.Topped with sitrinillah then steamed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2012)

Brownie518 MaraWithLove Lita

I asked MD if she is having a VD Sale.  I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 5, 2012)

Did a cassia mix with peppermint, hibiscus, and brahmi tea (I was out of black) and let that sit in my hair overnight by accident.
Then I rinsed that out, shampooed, and rinsed my hair with the leftover tea blend and some acv.
Let that dry (my hair was so crispy and hard ) so I did an overnight DC with Nexxus Humectress and some oil. I'm letting that dry now, and so far, it seems really soft and strong. Looks like it's gonna be another good hair week.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 5, 2012)

I am wearing my hair in twists for a few days. Sprayed twists with tea of hibiscus, fenugreek and catnip, followed with mix of rosewater, castor oil, HS 14-in-1. Massaged scalp, covered hair with plastic cap and will rinse in shower tomorrow.


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Can I join?

I'm a keep it simple type of gal.

Shampoo hair 
Rinse with folgers coffee
Rinse
Spritz tea (peppermint tea, green tea, rosehip oil) 
ACV Rinse

I'm going to spritz my hair again and baggy it for the night. Rinse my hair in the morning, blow dry, flat iron and trim ends.

ETA: I bought some black tea today so I'll be using that for next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2012)

Getting Ready to Steam with Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er with Brewed Dark Roast Coffee Underneath

Will do a Black Tea Rinse afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2012)

I picked up a Regular Sized Tim Horton's Fresh Brewed Black Coffee this morning for next wash day. 

Will do a quick Coffee Rinse.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 7, 2012)

Lita
IDareT'sHair

Thanks for making suggestions/requests to our loved lines and for cluing me in!  

I tried a coffee rinse for the first time yesterday... ... ...  Tis all!
Oh and I'm loving the Hairitage products  They work best for my hair when it's damp and I'm thinking they'll also work well on braid-out hair?! I shall see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2012)

MaraWithLove

I think you'll be very pleased with Hairitage Hydrations.

I know what you mean Ms. Mara, I'm addicted to those Coffee/Tea Rinses.

SMH.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

I believe you! 

And lol they're so easy to get addicted to! So delectable to our hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2012)

MaraWithLove

I pulled into Tim Horton's this a.m. to get a Regular Black Coffee and I pulled up to the Window and they ask me if I wanted Cream/Sugar...I almost Yelled! 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

It's that serious.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

OMG! I wish I could have seen that! lol Ms. T doesn't play about her coffee!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2012)

I said I was going to switch over to straight castor oil or a castor oil blend but went back to my coffee castor oil blend. I think its safe to use it 2x a week. So I will use it a day or two after I wash, and then again the day of or the day before wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2012)

MaraWithLove

I wanted to say:  "It's for my Hair". 

I wanted to Dive out the Window. (it caught me off guard when he asked me that)

I had bought an English Toffee Latte to Drink.  

That Plain Black Coffee was serving another purpose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2012)

faithVA said:


> *I said I was going to switch over to straight castor oil or a castor oil blend but went back to my coffee castor oil blend. I think its safe to use it 2x a week. So I will use it a day or two after I wash, and then again the day of or the day before wash day.*


 
faithVA

I still want to make this Oil.  That sounds like a good rotation schedule.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 7, 2012)

still spraying my hair with tea (hibiscus, fenugreek, catnip) and adding a few shots of rosewater, castor oil, HS 14-in-1 after it dries. I rinse hair in shower. This is day 5 and twists are not unraveling the way they usually do ... wonder how long they will last before I look like Sideshow Bob?  

... or I just freak out from lack of overnight dc and oil rinses?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2012)

choctaw said:


> still spraying my hair with tea (hibiscus, fenugreek, catnip) and adding a few shots of rosewater, castor oil, HS 14-in-1 after it dries. I rinse hair in shower. This is day 5 and twists are not unraveling the way they usually do ... wonder how long they will last before I look like Sideshow Bob?
> 
> *... or I just freak out from lack of overnight dc and oil rinses?*


 
choctaw

This.........


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair English Toffee Latte? That sounds soooo good! >.<


----------



## choctaw (Feb 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair,

I am really surprised that the tea spray and home made juice is keeping Umfufu in check 

My shower tiles are doing the Wayne's World bow ... 








5 days with NO ayurvedic pastes, oils, or conditioner followed by bleach bath ...


----------



## Lita (Feb 7, 2012)

Did overnight liguid gold & coffee oil,washed,Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice Dc,Rinsed with BF Chocolate Coffee con,BF Desert cream leave-in,Java/Honey balm & Sealed with Argan/Rice bran mix...Hairitage Macadamia butter on ends..Rosemary pomade on edges....


*My hair smeels like sweet coffee... That BF Coffee con makes a great rinse...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2012)

Lita

I like that Espresso Hair Creme Bear Fruit Hair had.  I didn't see that anymore.erplexed

And I also didn't see the Shine Rinses.

That New Site gets on my nerves.  It has too much going on.  Hard to Navigate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2012)

choctaw

_*cackles at the wayne world gif*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Did a tea rinse with my blend and M&S with claudie's LI and hemp oil.


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 7, 2012)

Ive been slacking due to midterms coming up quickly, however I think I am going to make a tea spray using burdock root tea and aloe vera juice to use on my hair in between washes. 

I think I am going to wash my hair tonight and rinse with coffee since this sulfur oil is making my hair smell (& the smell gets more pronounced when I work out). Ive tried diluting my sulfur oil with mega-tek and rosemary EO but it does not seem to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion

That Sulfur/Mega-Tek Cocktail sounds like a strong concoction.  

How's it working for you?

Hmp.  I might add some of my Pure Caffeine Powder in a little MT mix.

_*thanks for the idea*_


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Mane_Attraxion
> 
> That Sulfur/Mega-Tek Cocktail sounds like a strong concoction.
> 
> ...



 well I do believe I recieved .75 inches last month from using SEVERAL of my concoctions. I posted a picture of my bang growth in the 12 inches in 12 months thread.

*These are my current topical growth aids:*



mega-tek mixture with MN and shark cartilage  (mucopolysaccharides)
*Sulphur mixture*: 1.5 teaspoons sublime w/ 8oz oil mixture (Neem  oil, sea buckthorn oil, grapeseed oil, extra dark JBCO, coffee infused  castor oil, magnesium oil), rosemary and peppermint EO
I am also taking the nioxin recharging tablets and tea rinsing whenever I can


.....I know..... I am doing..way...too...much lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> *.....I know..... I am doing..way...too...much lol*


 
@Mane_Attraxion

Girl Me Too!....

Oh Well. Every little bit helps.

I didn't see your Pics.  Will go look for that Thread tho'.


----------



## Lita (Feb 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I like that Espresso Hair Creme Bear Fruit Hair had.  I didn't see that anymore.erplexed
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2012)

@Lita

Thanks Girl. Imma just wait on Hairitage's Coffee. 

And may, at some point, try b.a.s.k. Java Bean.

I pulled out my Claudie Coffee Cream too.


----------



## Lita (Feb 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Thanks Girl. Imma just wait on Hairitage's Coffee.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair That Java Bean is the business..Love it,Makes your hair so soft & smooth & it last for more then one day....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 8, 2012)

I did a nettle/roobios/caffeine rinse.


----------



## Lita (Feb 8, 2012)

Just order the-

*Mocha Silk Hair Milk

*Mocha Silk Infusion



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hair4today (Feb 8, 2012)

Fellow rinsers I am excited to share my latest tea rinse success -- Moringa Tea. I added 1 teabag to my regular  tea recipe ( 1 Tazo black teabag, 1 rooibos teabag, 1 oz Shi-naturals growth rinse, 1 oz Shi-naturals black tea rinse) and am so loving the results with the moringa.  My black tea rinses have been great, really helping to strengthen and reduce shedding but the major difference I found in adding moringa to the mix is the SHINE. Wow on the . My hair will have sheen sometimes but it doesn't usually shine in its natural state. I've tried to boost my shine factor with henna glosses and cellophanes/clear glosses  and haven't seen much of a difference.  Well this latest tea rinse had my hair looking so shiny, smooth and feeling soooo soft. Love It! Its nice to find something that works so well for my hair and is all natural.  Big thank you to IDareT'sHair for the moringa mention in an earlier post. Girl I've found a new holy grail.


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 8, 2012)

So I experimented last night by boiling a tea concoction of : ginger, burdock root & saw palmetto... I then added a packet of gelatin to the mix to kind of thicken it.

This morning the result looks like aloe vera gel. This would be good as a protein conditioner or gel I think.

I applied it to my hair and put in 8 twists but I kind of want to see how it would act as a protein tea conditioner...... hmmmmm


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been spritzing twice per day with It's perfectly natural tea spritz or Njoi tea spritz. 
I am overdue for a tea rinse and will do one next weekend.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Feb 9, 2012)

Had a lovely rinse with my coffee/nettle tea/apricot oil mix. My hair feels so happy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2012)

Will do a CAT tomorrow

Coffee
Tea
ACV

hair4today 

Girl...that Moringa is the Business. 

Incredible Shine.  It's Wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2012)

I made a Black Tea Blend tonight with

2 Black Currant Tea Bags
Horsetail (dropper bottle)
Nettle (dropper bottle)

Will let it steep overnight & top off my Gallon Jug.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think i will stop using its perfectly natural spritz everyday - because of the acv. I think I will only use it for tea rinses but I love the container! It's super easy to get the product out! I am going back to using Njoi spritz daily. This weekend I will go ahead and tea rinse before I detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2012)

beautyaddict1913

Shi-Naturals also has a Black Tea Spritz.  Have you checked it out?  It's 16 ounces.  

I tried mine once and decided I'd better save it for later.

I hope Claudie comes up with one.

I also told you Hairitage is making a Coffee Creme?


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 9, 2012)

I need to check out Shi when she has a sale. It looks good! I'm excited about the hairitage coffee creme! Yum is right! I added a moisturizing coffee creme to my Claudies order and can't wait to try it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2012)

beautyaddict1913  Yeah, check out that Shi Black Tea.  Brownie518 convinced me to buy that one.

I wish QB would bring that Karady Tea back.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yea she has been reformulating it for the past 2 years but hey I wouldn't dare bring that up lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Yea she has been reformulating it for the past 2 years but hey I wouldn't dare bring that up lol*


 
beautyaddict1913

The original one was good.  What???

My Honey Child has a Herbal Hair Cocktail.  Didn't we swap that one?  I can't remember.

But anyway, I liked it.  But if I were to ever repurchase, I'd definitely get that one in 'Unscented'.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 10, 2012)

No we never swapped MHC. I didn't know herbal cocktail was a tea. I just thought it was an odd product that I rarely hear about lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2012)

beautyaddict1913

It's a Spritz.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Yeah, check out that Shi Black Tea. @Brownie518 convinced me to buy that one.
> 
> I wish QB would bring that Karady Tea back.


 
I love that Tea Rinse for Growth. I'll have to get maybe 3 more this sale. 
 Yes, I am buyin...



beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yea *she has been reformulating it for the past 2 years but hey I wouldn't dare bring that up* lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2012)

I poured a cup of Black Coffee on and slapped on Marie Dean's Peach Syrup DC'er on top & Steamed.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 10, 2012)

I just put on some Shi Naturals Edge Grow. It has coffee oil in there. I'll leave it for a while and then start my wash session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2012)

Brownie518

I'm staring at Claudie's Quinoa & Coffee Hair Creme right now.  

I guess I'll finish up with that once my hair is dry.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I'm staring at Claudie's Quinoa & Coffee Hair Creme right now.
> 
> I guess I'll finish up with that once my hair is dry.



IDareT'sHair

I'm trying to remember if I ever got that one. I'll have to check. I don't think so, though. I'm kinda salty that I missed her sale. I swore it was till the weekend at least. Oh, well. I have enough, anyway.  She should get down on a coffee conditioner and pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2012)

@Brownie518

You should mention it to her............

ETA: And while You're Askin'....a Coffee Oil would be nice too.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> You should mention it to her............
> 
> ETA: And while You're Askin'....a Coffee Oil would be nice too.





I should, right? I will next time I email her.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2012)

Spritzed tonight with my coffee/green tea mix. Trying to incorporate it more into my routine.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2012)

My week has been very busy so I haven't updated. But I have oiled my scalp and edges with my coffee castor oil blend twice this week. And I will try to oil again tomorrow or sunday and sit under my heat cap. I don't think I will wash this weekend but save it for next weekend. My scalp feels pretty good this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, Um..I spoke with Claudie:

She is in the process of developing a Coffee Line & a Black Tea Spritz. 

Some of the things sound really delish!

I can't wait!....


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, Um..I spoke with Claudie:
> 
> She is in the process of developing a Coffee Line & a Black Tea Spritz.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I can't wait...I want that coffee...lol...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

@Lita

BRB I'll tell you what she said

Lita

Coffee: A Deep Conditioner, A Daily Moisturizer and a Leave In.  And a Coffee Oil.

And a nice variety of Tea Blend Spritz's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

_*Pours out some Premium Dark Roast Coffee for Whitney Houston*_


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 11, 2012)

I sprayed on some Shi Naturals Tea Rinse, let it settle, and plopped my DC right on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> BRB I'll tell you what she said
> 
> ...


 
Brownie518

A Deep Conditioner, A Daily Moisturizer a Leave-In and an Oil that has:
Coffee, Emu, Hemp, Broccoli and several other Oils.

The DC'er, Moisturizer and the Leave-In will Launch sometime next month (all according to Claudie)

The Oil is still in the 'testing' phase.

And She'll have a variety of Tea Spritzes.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair which brand of coffee do u raynse with? Lol

Brownie518 have you tried the black tea rinse from shi? I want to check that out along with the growth one.

Last night I did an overnight tea rinse with It's perfectly natural tea spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

beautyaddict1913

I've been bringing a cup home from Tim Horton's, Panera Bread.  I had some ol' cheap coffee brewed up. But....Imma 'bout to pour that out.

I bought a small bag of Millhouse Columbian.  I'll brew it by the cup.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have some folgers instant in there? Is that okay? I also saw some good flavors of Starbucks at Marshall's and tj maxx - wondering if those are ok?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

@beautyaddict1913

Yes.

In that Original Coffee Rinse thread, folks were using Folgers etc....

That's what I'm pitching out (That Flavored mess). I had some Southern Pecan or Pecan Pie stuff I had. I'm sick of smelling it. Although the smell doesn't linger.

I guess I just prefer the regular brew.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 11, 2012)

beautyaddict1913

I have only used the Tea Rinse for Growth from Shi. I love it!!! I just ordered 2 more. Stash will be 4 deep.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't wait for Claudie to come out with that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

Brownie518 beautyaddict1913

Beauty please keep us posted on Claudie's Tea Spritz.  

You'll probably be the 1st to try it out.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 11, 2012)

I sure will! I know it will be Amazing! I LOVE all of her products! Can't wait to try the moisturizing coffee creme too! Almost done with my Isha cream


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 11, 2012)

Some of Claudie's Coffee products will be launching next month . Wait I haven't tested this coffee thing long enough to be upset yet .


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 11, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I sure will! *I know it will be Amazing! I LOVE all of her products!* Can't wait to try the moisturizing coffee creme too! Almost done with my Isha cream


 
This right here is why I'm really upset .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

beautyaddict1913

I'm using the Quinoa & Coffee Balancing Creme right now and I'm lovin' it.

I have maybe 1 1/2 Jar of Isha left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

@Shay72

Yeah, she said sometime next month.erplexed 

Alot (most) of them are complete. She's still working on that Coffee Oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 11, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Some of Claudie's Coffee products will be launching next month . Wait I haven't tested this coffee thing long enough to be upset yet .


 

Shay72

Next month?  Good to know!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't wait to brew up my next Tea Blend which will be:

Horsetail
Nettle
Saw Palmetto


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2012)

Yawl know tomorrow is the big day for me. I will be having some fun with my tea rinse then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

Aggie

What Tea Rinse are you using Ms. Aggie?  Black or a Blend?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> What Tea Rinse are you using Ms. Aggie? Black or a Blend?


@IDareT'sHair,

I decided on a blend for tomorrow. I have Lipton Orange and Spice Flavored Black Tea. 

Gal this tea taste sooooooooo good ta me but Ima use it eenyway.

ETA, I might add the four fruits tea as well


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 11, 2012)

Question does the tea need to be hot or can I brew it now and just have it at room temp tomorrow..


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 12, 2012)

GoddessMaker room temperature is fine. You may burn your scalp if it's hot. 

What tea blend are you going to use?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 12, 2012)

MarriageMaterial I don't know probable just some regular lipton..nothing special..


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 12, 2012)

Did a tea rinse with my blend of lipton/nettle/horsetail/fenugreek.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2012)

Used Claudie Quinoa & Coffee Hair Creme this mernin'.


----------



## hair4today (Feb 12, 2012)

Tea recipe for today: 2 bags Tazo black tea, 1 bag moringa tea, 1/4 cup infused blue malva flowers, 1 oz Shi-naturals growth rinse. Lovely!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2012)

hair4today said:


> Tea recipe for today: 2 bags Tazo black tea, 1 bag moringa tea, *1/4 cup infused blue malva flowers,* 1 oz Shi-naturals growth rinse. Lovely!


 
hair4today

This sounds wonderful  I have a Blue Malva Hair Lotion I got from Enso Naturals that I'm holding on to. 

I loved that stuff.

At that little shop where I bought my Grape Seed Oil, they had Sweet Agave Nectar.  

I was tempted to buy, but didn't know what to do with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2012)

GoddessMaker

I usually brew up a Gallon Jug and store it in the Fridge.  

I pour out a cup (on wash day) and allow it to become room temperature.


----------



## hair4today (Feb 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair. Trying Blue Malva Flowers for the first time. Got the idea off the Anita Grant Herbs for Hair & Skin page where she lists the benefits as shine and body and as a tonic for hair that breaks easily. Luckily there's a great little health food store nearby that sells herbs and teas so i was able to pick some up for much less than what Anita sells it for.  Keep you posted on the results.

I so feel you on not being able to replenish my Enso staples. I still have a few items left but it's so sad what went down cause so many of their products worked really well for me and my dd.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I saw that sweet agave nectar in the health food store too! I was so tempted to buy, but like you I have NO idea what the heck I'd do with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @IDareT'sHair. Trying Blue Malva Flowers for the first time. Got the idea off the Anita Grant Herbs for Hair & Skin page where she lists the benefits as shine and body and as a tonic for hair that breaks easily. *Luckily there's a great little health food store nearby that sells herbs and teas so i was able to pick some up for much less than what Anita sells it for. Keep you posted on the results.*
> 
> *I so feel you on not being able to replenish my Enso staples. I still have a few items left but it's so sad what went down cause so many of their products worked really well for me and my dd*.


 
@hair4today

Yeah, I'm hanging on to my last bottles. I have that Blue Malva Anti-Breakage Hair Lotion and 1 of the Hibiscus Hair Lotions. Yeah. So Sad.

It's nice to have someplace local that you can find stuff like that.

*tempted to look for blue malva flowers*



bajandoc86 said:


> @IDareT'sHair* I saw that sweet agave nectar in the health food store too! I was so tempted to buy, but like you I have NO idea what the heck I'd do with it*.


 
@bajandoc86

I guess we could've added it to DC'ers, but I'm not much on adding stuff to my products. 

I'm no Mixtress.  

I have that Sweet Agave Nectar Hair Spritz from Enso (that I'm also holding on too), so when I saw that Agave Nectar in the store, I eyeballed it for quite a while, but walked away from it.erplexed

I guess you would use it in the same way you'd use Honey.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @IDareT'sHair. Trying Blue Malva Flowers for the first time. Got the idea off the Anita Grant Herbs for Hair & Skin page where she lists the benefits as shine and body and as a tonic for hair that breaks easily. Luckily there's a great little health food store nearby that sells herbs and teas so i was able to pick some up for much less than what Anita sells it for. Keep you posted on the results.
> 
> I so feel you on not being able to replenish my Enso staples. I still have a few items left but it's so sad what went down cause so many of their products worked really well for me and my dd.


 
hair4today, glad to see another Enso user. IDareT'sHair and I tried to get all we could before things got ugly. I love the olive honey butter, found a couple of seller and stock up and T will tell you it was hard to find something I like.   But I'll tell you this if it wasn't for my homie PJ Ms. T who turn me on to Hairitage I would have been done without a enso replacement. thanks again T


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2012)

@Ltown

Awwwww Thanks Lady

You Know I can always Help a Sista' Spend Dat' Monnnneeeeee

_*yeah, we did try to get that enso before everything crashed & burned*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2012)

Blue Malva Flowers are HIGH. 

I found a place (the Penn Herb Company) 1 ounce is $6.30 and 4 ounces is like $20.00.

If anybody sees any 'cheaper' please let me know. I'd like to add it to my Growth Tea Mixture.

Horsetail
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
_*blue malva*_

@curlyhersheygirl Curly, you're a Herbologist. In your loose tea blends discoveries have you ever come across any Blue Malva Flowers?


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hair4today
> 
> Yeah, I'm hanging on to my last bottles. I have that Blue Malva Anti-Breakage Hair Lotion and 1 of the Hibiscus Hair Lotions. Yeah. So Sad.
> 
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair, and bajandoc86,  I haven't found anything about agave to use externally like honey it's mostly used as a replacement for sugar. I use mine in my green smoothies and use honey for face washes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2012)

I found some Blue Malva Flowers for $2.50.  Shipping is like $6.45 so I got 3 packs, to make it worth paying that much for shipping.

They also had Dried Calendua Flowers for $1.00.  I wish I woulda' seen them before I checked out.  I woulda' thrown a pack of those in there too.


----------



## Lita (Feb 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hair4today
> 
> Yeah, I'm hanging on to my last bottles. I have that Blue Malva Anti-Breakage Hair Lotion and 1 of the Hibiscus Hair Lotions. Yeah. So Sad.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Yes, I have a little bit of the blue malva left,it did wonders,I had no breakage or shedding using this...I wish I had 3 more bottles...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair 

what are the benefits/uses of saw palmetto? I also saw that in the health food store.....needs to know if I need to make a run and buy it tomorrow.


----------



## hair4today (Feb 12, 2012)

Ltown said:


> hair4today, glad to see another Enso user. IDareT'sHair and I tried to get all we could before things got ugly. I love the olive honey butter, found a couple of seller and stock up and T will tell you it was hard to find something I like.   But I'll tell you this if it wasn't for my homie PJ Ms. T who turn me on to Hairitage I would have been done without a enso replacement. thanks again T


Ltown, I suspect there a lot of disappointed Enso fans out there like us -- those products were that good. Thanks for the Hairitage mention, I'll look into the line when my Back Friday stash dwindles some more. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Marino (Feb 12, 2012)

Marino said:


> I did a strong tea, with at least 10 herbs and a lot of hibiscus flower and cinnamon... put it as my final rinse.
> Somebody told me today that tea with nonni and "arrucu" are very good for hairloss. Must try.




That blend seems to be working very well. My FF who put henna on my head every week, told me yesterday that she could see white baby hair on a naked part of my scalp that never had any regrouth.     
I put it on my head every day !:creatures


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *what are the benefits/uses of saw palmetto? I also saw that in the health food store.....needs to know if I need to make a run and buy it tomorrow.*


 
@bajandoc86 It's a DHT Blocker and it works for Hairloss. I'm making that Growth Blend with Saw Palmetto, Horsetail, Nettle (and now the Blue Malva Flowers).



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yes, I have a little bit of the blue malva left,it did wonders,I had no breakage or shedding using this...*I wish I had 3 more bottles..*.Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

Gurl............... You & Me Both.

@Marino

Keep Up the Good Work Lady. Sounds like you're seeing progress.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 12, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I have some folgers instant in there? Is that okay? I also saw some good flavors of Starbucks at Marshall's and tj maxx - wondering if those are ok?



beautyaddict1913

gurl, if you gone do coffee, don't tip toe round dem edges 








... get you some Bustelo espresso and take it to the head


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2012)

hair4today said:


> Ltown, I suspect there a lot of disappointed Enso fans out there like us -- those products were that good. Thanks for the Hairitage mention, I'll look into the line when my Back Friday stash dwindles some more. Do you have any recommendations?



hairtoday, my homie gave me samples of everything and all have worked. Today i used peach aloe pomade, Sprout, mango etc.. Saravun is good one too both on esty.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/HairitageHydration


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 12, 2012)

choctaw said:


> @beautyaddict1913
> 
> gurl, if you gone do coffee, don't tip toe round dem edges
> 
> ...


 
lol choctaw!! where do u get the bustelo?


----------



## choctaw (Feb 12, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol choctaw!! where do u get the bustelo?



beautyaddict1913,

I find Bustelo at supermarkets, CVS, Walmart ... it is an inexpensive espresso coffee from Mexico. You can use a drip coffee maker or french coffee press, no special equipment needed. Try 1 tablespoon per 6 to 8 oz water. 

I like to drink it so every now and then I do a rinse but it is usually in my coffee cup


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lawwwddd mi thinks I only saw 3 bags of that saw palmetto in the store

 Definitely will be buying all 3 bags tomorrow.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Blue Malva Flowers are HIGH.
> 
> I found a place (the Penn Herb Company) 1 ounce is $6.30 and 4 ounces is like $20.00.
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair Blue Malva wasn't on my radar until I started using Enso; that lotion was the bomb.com. I'm glad you were able to find it at a reasonable price.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 12, 2012)

I just had to come here and say...I did a green tea (with very little acv) rinse over OILY hair (used too much oil when I GHE'd last night  ). It was AMAZING. My hair felt sooo wonderful, I'm definitely doing it like this from now on


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2012)

MaraWithLove

I love doing the ACV Rinses. 

Although I'm using Hairveda's ACV Rinse (which is a blend).  I love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2012)

choctaw

Gurl.........You Crazy!  *cackles at that gif*

Will be looking for Bustelo tho' (or whatever it's called)

Gone Beauty and take it skrait to da' head! beautyaddict1913


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 12, 2012)

Steamed with cocasta, spritzed with a coffee/tea mix, then steamed with CJ Repair Me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2012)

Ladies.....

I wanted to post the place where I got my Dried Blue Malva Flowers (in case anyone else was interested).

I wish I woulda' saw the Hibiscus and the Calendua before I checked out. Oh well, maybe next time.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...9O3GAg&usg=AFQjCNGsu37obf-Mj-WyrqLHSsTLlWTKxA


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
Maybe you said it already and I missed it but where do you get your horsetail?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2012)

Shay72

The Tea I got from Amazon (although my local Health Food Store Carries the same brand) I also got the nettle from the same place on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Horsetail-Gra...r_1_1?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1329176432&sr=1-1


The Dropper Bottles of Liquid Horsetail and Liquid Nettle I got from my Local Health Food Store (I coulda' probably gotten the teas from there too, but was too lazy to go get them)

Here is the Moringa Tea I got:


http://www.amazon.com/Moringa-Tea-U...1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1329176566&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
Thank you . I was on Amazon this morning and I wasn't too sure.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 13, 2012)

choctaw said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> gurl, if you gone do coffee, don't tip toe round dem edges
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2012)

Isn't that gif Crazy?????  

choctaw is a mess.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 13, 2012)

I used hempseed oil on my nails and cuticles before I painted them. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2012)

NappyNelle

That Hempseed Oil is the business. 

I had 2 nice sized bottles and ran straight through them like Wata'

I'll re-up on that one day.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 14, 2012)

Evening ladies! 
Tonight I spritzed with Njoi's tea spritz. I'm on my second bottle!


----------



## mami2010 (Feb 14, 2012)

Is tea rinses okay to put on children hair? I have a 4 year old dd and she is shedding lots of hair. If so, which tea is best for her shedding?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2012)

Applied my coffee castor oil blend to my edges, front and crown this morning. I used it several times last week and twice this week. So far my scalp feels good. I will only use it one more time before the end of the week and again on wash day. Don't want my scalp to be a crazy itchy mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

mami2010  Black Tea for Shedding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

Getting ready to do a CAT = 

Coffee
Tea *Black*
ACV

Rinse. Part of my Wash Day Regimen. Will also Steam with Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum Deep Conditioner


----------



## Lita (Feb 14, 2012)

Put Shi Naturals edge grow serum/on edges...hairatage cooling cream on the rest of my scalp,hariatge macadamia butter on length & sealed with Rice bran oil..

*Love tingle feeling on my edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

Lita

I really like that Hairitage Cooling Chammomile.


----------



## Lita (Feb 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I really like that Hairitage Cooling Chammomile.



IDareT'sHair Yes,its so soothing & helps my scalp to relax...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

Lita

I'm getting excited waiting on that Coffee Creme from Hairitage.

btw:  I got Kyra's Mango Hair Creme today. (I think I'll love it)


----------



## Lita (Feb 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I'm getting excited waiting on that Coffee Creme from Hairitage.
> 
> btw:  I got Kyra's Mango Hair Creme today. (I think I'll love it)



IDareT'sHair I  love that mango cream...Talk about moisture..Its in my top 5 for cream moisturizers...It leaves your hair silky soft,detangled & hydrated  for more then one day...So its worth it..I got 2 jars...They have  25% off sale TODAY!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair I love that mango cream...Talk about moisture..Its in my top 5 for cream moisturizers...It leaves your hair silky soft,detangled & hydrated for more then one day...*So its worth it..I got 2 jars...They have 25% off sale TODAY!*Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

This is exactly what I got. (Based on your Review)


----------



## Lita (Feb 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> This is exactly what I got. (Based on your Review)



IDareT'sHair Make sure you do a review....

*Any up-date on Hairitage coffee cream yet? The Pomade shop should be unveiling the pomade coffee soon...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

Lita

Ooooo Keep me posted on the Pomade Shop.  

*cackles* I just convo'ed Hairitage to ask: "How's that Coffee Creme comin'??"


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello ladies! Tonight I spritzed my edges, nape, and crown with Njoi tea spritz. I really see a drastic difference in my crown after tea spritzing daily. And it has only been about a month. I will keep this up! I started with hydra silica and that went super fast! But it won't matter which tea I use in the future, as long as its a moisturizing tea!


----------



## choctaw (Feb 15, 2012)

Sprayed hair with hibiscus/fenugreek/catnip tea.
Applied paste of maka, amla and brahmi powders mixed with neem oil and Tigi Superstar conditioner.
Cover hair with plastic conditioning cap.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies.....
> 
> I wanted to post the place where I got my Dried Blue Malva Flowers (in case anyone else was interested).
> 
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair, I'm glad you posted this I meant to ask, I been just getting altiva teas from vitacost but I need to step up to more potent root teas.


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2012)

Used Silk Dreams pre,washed KeraCare,Silk Dreams Mocha Dc 45min,rinsed Bear Fruits Coffee con,Silk Dreams Mocha leave-in,pre on ends & Sealed with Coffee oil blend...

My hair is very wavy,soft & detangled..Smells so good..

*Silk Dreams Mocha Dc-Texture thin/med silky cream,applies easy,leaves no residue & smells divine..I wish it was a little thicker (I'm use to thick Dc's)...but,it got the job done..Thats what counts...

*Silk Dreams Mocha leave-in-Texture Nice Med silky cream,applies nicely, smells good & you can use it as a rinse or co-wash... Smells like mocha coconut...

*I cant wait until my Coffee Bean Butter arrives & Green Tea Butter..yum.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2012)

Just Brewed a Blend of Horsetail & Nettle Teas. Will use it Friday.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll be doing a Tea Rinse for sure later. I might add some coffee in there, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2012)

Brownie518

Um..._*cough*_ Did I tell you I got another bottle of Shi-Naturals Black Tea Rinse?


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Um..._*cough*_ Did I tell you I got another bottle of Shi-Naturals Black Tea Rinse?



@IDareT'sHair

 Which one? I don't blame you. That's the best one I've used. 


Don't let Poranges find out!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Which one? I don't blame you. That's the best one I've used.
> 
> ...


 
Brownie518

The Plain Black Tea One. 

Lawd....lemme hide....


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 15, 2012)

Today I made a tea spritz (with lipton which is too damn weak to drink these days  ) and nettle extract, horsetail extract & orange EO. Will try it out tomorrow morning before school to refresh my hair before leaving out.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 16, 2012)

Evening ladies. I spritzed with Njoi tea tonight! As usual lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2012)

My Saw Palmetto Tea Bags came today, but I had already brewed a gallon of Horsetail & Nettle Teas.

I allowed it to sit overnight and transferred into a Gallon Jug. After I get 1/2 way through the Jug, I'll brew some Saw Palmetto and add to it.

Will Tea Rinse with the Horsetail & Nettle Blend Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2012)

I ordered a couple packs of:

Dried Hibiscus Flowers
Dried Calendua Flowers

They were like a buck a pack.  The shipping is the thing.  

My Blue Malva Flowers should be here Saturday.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, can you just put the tea in an applicator bottle and apply it to your scalp? It's more about the scalp versus the hair right?

I've tried tea rinses a few times but it has yet to wow me. But I have lots of tea to use up so willing to try it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> @IDareT'sHair, can you just put the tea in an applicator bottle and apply it to your scalp? *It's more about the scalp versus the hair right?*
> 
> *I've tried tea rinses a few times but it has yet to wow me. But I have lots of tea to use up so willing to try it again.*


 
@faithVA

Right. It's all about the Scalp and Hair. I did put my Coffee Rinse in an Applicator Bottle, but just prefer to pour.

The Pre-Made Spritzs are good too. Mostly a Tea/Herbal Blend.

Yeah. Once again, consistency is key for this as well. 

It's really made a Huge Improvement in my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

I may try this again with the applicator bottle. I don't know why I don't like pouring stuff over my head


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi ladies! I used my tea spritz again today and I'm liking it so far.  It's so great to be able to just take something natural in my cupboard and have it feeling dee-lish on my hair/scalp.  

Today's supposed to be wash day, but I hennaed on Wednesday and don't feel like washing, nor do I feel like dealing with wet hair and detangling.  So I guess I'll wait a day or two. My hair is in two french braids at the moment and that's how it will stay for now. The ends have already unraveled smh but that's where my looser texture is so *shrug*  I'm looking forward to doing a coffee rinse this weekend and I may make another coffee oil since I'm nearly done with mine! 

*Goes through IDareT'sHair 's cupboard for some coffee*  Kidding, don't kill me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2012)

MaraWithLove

Sure.  I'd be more than happy to share what I have.  

I have a small packet of Columbian Supremo we can split.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh yeah...Speaking of "Coffee" I received a 1 ounce 'sample' of Hairitage Hydrations Coffee Hair Creme. 

SMH. That stuff is A-Maz-ing! 

She hasn't calculated a price for it or listed it yet, but it's coming soon. 

It feels like a million bucks.

She 'thinks' it smells a bit strong, but I like it. 

She said she thinks she may add some Vanilla to it to cut the Coffee Smell. 

But it's mighty fine with Me. *drool x2*


----------



## Ltown (Feb 17, 2012)

faithVA said:


> @IDareT'sHair, can you just put the tea in an applicator bottle and apply it to your scalp? It's more about the scalp versus the hair right?
> 
> I've tried tea rinses a few times but it has yet to wow me. But I have lots of tea to use up so willing to try it again.


 
faithVA, thanks for the love!  Try using the tea and putting dc over it or you may just need to find the tea right for your hair. Most use tea to stop or reduce shedding. Black tea have more caffeine so if you try some with less caffeine it may work.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 17, 2012)

About to use some Bask Java Bean & Honey real quick.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 17, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with diluted coffee and applied my oil mix for an overnight Hot/prepoo.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Awww omg you're such a sweetie!   

And about that Hairitage Hydrations coffee cream... already!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Feb 17, 2012)

Today I put my coffee/tea/oil rinse on right after the trader joes tea tree tingle condish. 

The tingle was a-may-zing!!!!!! I never get that much tingle with just the condish... Now I know where in the wash routine to put my rinse 

I want to try a new dc. Can any one recommend one? I've been using ORS hair mayo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2012)

MaraWithLove

She said Sunday/Monday for the Coffee Creme to be listed.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 18, 2012)

I did a burdock,nettle,horsetail with aloe vera rinse today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2012)

Will be doing a Horsetail, Nettle and Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse in a Sec.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 18, 2012)

I used my fav Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth. I poured it on and slapped some Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum over it. Fantastic!


----------



## Lita (Feb 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Please give a review in detail..Thanks..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2012)

@Lita

I assume you mean Haitiage Hydrations Coffee Hair Creme. It's sooooooo nice. Not heavy at all. Creamy/Slightly Whippy. A "Perfect" Hair Creme.

It does have a heavy Coffee Scent. It doesn't linger at all in your hair, but you can definitely smell it on your hands. And my Scarf had a whiff of it last night. 

I 'convo'ed' her last night and told her maybe she could do an: "Original Coffee Scent" AND....Coffee w/Vanilla, because I don't mind that Coffee smell.

It's excellent. She is also listing that Hair Creme/Lotion that I kept saying smelled like "Bergamont" It's a light creme/lotion. 

She said the listed one will have a different fragrance from the 1 ounce sample I received.

And she is also listing some sort of new "Blossom Butter". 

Hairitage is on the move. That Coffee Hair Creme is Excellent Indeed.


----------



## Lita (Feb 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Thank you....I can't wait to order..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 18, 2012)

<-----Represent how my hair and scalp felt on CONTACT with the tea.  I put the coffee-ayurvedic tea on my hair and then applied MD Seaweed & Rice DC on ends (can't believe I STILL have this; I use it every week-it's lasted a while and still some left)! My hair feels fantastic. Overall it was a GREAT hair day for me and I think I've found a rhythm in my wash day which I'm going to upkeep from now on.  Oh and earlier I was itching to dye my hair, but my ayurvedic pre-poo darkened my edges so I'm pretty set for now. I may get some indigo in the future though-especially for the area from my crown and halfway down-it's REALLY light there.

*Raises tea cup*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> <-----*Represent how my hair and scalp felt on CONTACT with the tea*.
> 
> *Raises tea cup**


 
MaraWithLove

Lawd....I'll _"Rinse"_ to That!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I had to grin to that! haha


----------



## Ltown (Feb 18, 2012)

This lin to tea brewing and of course its internally brewing but it will give you some ideas
http://www.teavana.com/tea-info/how-to-make-tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2012)

Ltown said:


> This lin to tea brewing and of course its internally brewing but it will give you some ideas
> http://www.teavana.com/tea-info/how-to-make-tea


 
@Ltown

Thanks L-T for posting this Link. There was alot of Good information on this link.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 19, 2012)

still spraying hair with fenugreek, hibiscus, catnip tea mix before applying oils, ayurvedic pastes, henna gloss.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 19, 2012)

Spritzed with my coffee/tea mix. Slapped some Sitrinillah on top and steamed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2012)

Shay72 Brownie518 Lita Ltown MaraWithLove (and errbody else)

Hairitage Hydrations listed their Coffee Creme.  It's Call "Jar of Joe"


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't wait to get my hands on it  Thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2012)

If you don't see it listed, Convo her & ask for it.

_Jar of Joe_.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2012)

Darn it, I miss thi thread. I was supposed to DC, tea rinse and oil seal yesterday but my plans got totally knocked out of the water. I had to visit one of my client's church yesterday that lasted forever because they were celebrating their pastor's (also a client of mine it truned out) 3rd year anniversary service. 

I got on the road to head home and decided I wanted to go to the movies. Got home, got changed, ate my dinner and went to the movies, watched a double header, came home, too busted to DC - that was my day yesterday. Truth be told, I utterly enjoyed it

I guess I will have to save all my hair care for this coming weekend or sometime mid-week if it's possible. So far, it doesn't look so though. I have been moisturizing my ends though - that has to count for something right.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @Brownie518 @Lita @Ltown @MaraWithLove (and errbody else)
> 
> Hairitage Hydrations listed their Coffee Creme. It's Call "Jar of Joe"


 

IDareT'sHair, is that listed under the etsy shop?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2012)

Ltown

Yes.  Hairitage Hydrations is an Esty Shop.  

Haven't you purchased from them before?  (I thought you had)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2012)

Tomorrow (Wash Day)

I will do a Tea Soak with: Horsetail, Nettle, Saw Palmetto.

Then Deep Condition with Marie Dean's Coffee DC'er (under Steamer).

I ordered some Burdock Root Tea Bags and will add this to my "Growth Blend"


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair... I tried the tea rinse again tonight. Made up 1 cup and put it in an applicator bottle and applied it to my scalp prior to my DC. I definitely like it this way better. I will give it a try through the month of february and March to see if it reduces my shedding.

Found that 1 cup will last me for 2 washes. So will use up that Nice brand tea.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2012)

Applied my coffee castor oil to my scalp prior to my DC. Sitting under my heat cap for 15 minutes. Not sure why I waited so late to do my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2012)

@faithVA

I'm sure you will see a difference with consistent Tea Rinses.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair you are doing your THANG Ms.T!

faithVA That's how I do my tea rinses too, apply using a spray bottle, and place my DC over it.

I made an ayurvedic + herbal blend tea yesterday: amla, brahmi, hibiscus, burdock root, marshmallow root. I sprayed it on, and then baggied overnight. My 'fro is in LOVE  I plan to spritz with it about 3 times a week.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Curious, has anyone used instant coffee for coffee rinses?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2012)

Pouring on a Cup of Columbian Supremo Coffee and Slapping Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum on top & Steaming.

Will do a Horsetail, Nettle, Saw Palmetto Rinse afterwards.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Yes.  Hairitage Hydrations is an Esty Shop.
> 
> Haven't you purchased from them before?  (I thought you had)



IDareT'sHair, sorry miss this we chatted alot about her i have brought from her. I just didn't see the coffee butter and assume she have a site too. I'm good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2012)

@Ltown

Yeah, I read your Post in U1 B1. That Jar of Joe smells very strong. But I could not smell it in my Hair. 

I was looking to see if I had some Silk & Aloe I could send you, but I don't think I have any. 

Lemme look real good tho'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 21, 2012)

Did a tea rinse and applied my DC on top; DC'd with that mix for 1hr


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 21, 2012)

Doing my hair later on. Plan to soak my hair in Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth then cover it with MD Coffee & Kokum. Love doing this. My hair has such a nice sheen to it lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2012)

Brownie518

That sounds Delish Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

It really is. I want to try one of my new DCs but I'm stuck on this right now. That Coffe & Kokum and the BV Smoothie got me stuck!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2012)

@Brownie518

I want to put that Coffee & Kokum down too. 

I kept saying I was gone rotate it with the Peach Syrup, but I keep reaching for it.

Glad I got 2 Jars. _*shoulda' got 3*_


----------



## Lita (Feb 21, 2012)

Rubbed some espresso stimulating scalp cream on edges,moisturized with Claudies isha cream & little rice bran oil to seal...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Cup Of Joe,what are the ingredients? Thanks!
I pm her because I didnt see it...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2012)

Lita

I know I posted those ingredients somewhere?  I can't find them. 

I've been looking.

It has a skrong coffee scent (which I don't mind).  It's not on my Invoice, because I did a Reserve Listing.

Maybe Brownie518 has it on hers.  Yeah....I busted you!


----------



## Lita (Feb 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I know I posted those ingredients somewhere?  I can't find them.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair She said cup of joe will be back in stock next week....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2012)

Lita

Did you ask her for the Ingredients?  You should ask & post (since I can't find that durn post where I listed them)

Please & Thank You.

And, did she change the name already?  She had it listed originally as "Jar Of Joe"


----------



## Lita (Feb 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Did you ask her for the Ingredients?  You should ask & post (since I can't find that durn post where I listed them)
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair  & any-on else thats interested in the ingredients for "Jar Of JOE"

-Coffee Butter, Cocoa Butter,Castor oil,Coconut oil,Jojoba oil & Rosemary extract....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

Oiled edges and crown with coffee castor oil. Really try to hit my edges on a regular basis.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 21, 2012)

Spritzed hair with my ayurvedic+herbal tea blend. Dabbed 'fro with some of my hempseed/avocado mix. Will baggy overnight. <-----THIS routine resulted in a soft fluffy fro for the last 3 days, that people apparently had problems keeping their hands out of.

Side Note: Dear random persons who I only know in passing, plz refrain from touching the 'fro all willy nilly.

Tomorrow is wash day. Looking forward to my tea rinses


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Feb 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Yes. Hairitage Hydrations is an Esty Shop.
> 
> Haven't you purchased from them before? (I thought you had)


 

It's not listed on etsy yet...

ETA: Nevermind, I see it's sold out lol


----------



## mamaore (Feb 22, 2012)

I've been reading about the benefits of tea rinses and decided to get on the bandwagon.

I have tried a black tea rinse for my last two washes, but I can't really say if there is significantly less shedding or not. I'm trying to get my shedding and breakage under control.

I am really hopping that tea rinses work... how many times did y'all tea rinse before seeing the benefits.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 22, 2012)

This weekend, I made a batch of black and hibiscus tea, and used it to mix my cassia treatment (which I left on for about six hours) and to rinse my hair after shampooing.
Let it dry and then did an overnight DC. 

As a note, I skipped my tea rinse last weekend, and my hair was a grumpy shedding mess all of last week, so I won't be doing that again.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I know I posted those ingredients somewhere?  I can't find them.
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2012)

**double post**


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2012)

Brownie518

I was 'tempted' to buy some b.a.s.k. Java Bean.  It's Closed.erplexed

ETA:  I 'convo'ed' her & ask if she was having a Sale when she reopens 02/27


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2012)

Oiled scalp with coffee castor oil, rubbed it in and sat under my heat cap for 30 to 45 minutes.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tonight I spritzed my hair with Njoi tea spritz. My only complaint is the packaging. When the bottle gets to about half full it starts ackin up and not wantin to come out lol!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 22, 2012)

Is everybody in here applying DC over their tea rinses? Maybe I will try it when I steam this weekend. I haven't steamed in lord knows how long!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2012)

beautyaddict1913

I've always had that same problem with Njoi's Tea Bottle.  I thought it was just *me* 

I thought maybe the "spritzer" gets clogged up. (Herbs & All)erplexed

I've always had to either transfer it to another bottle or open it and pour it on which sucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Is everybody in here applying DC over their tea rinses?* Maybe I will try it when I steam this weekend. I haven't steamed in lord knows how long!


 
@beautyaddict1913

I don't. 

I do slap my DC'er over my Coffee (Rinse) tho'. 

My Black Tea OR Growth Tea Rinse is my final rinse right before I apply my ACV or acidic rinse.

So I do a Tea Rinse followed by an ACV Rinse at the End.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair so u cleanse, use instant condish, DC w/ coffee, then tea rinse? Or what's ur regi? Do u let the tea sit for 30 minutes?


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913
> 
> I've always had that same problem with Njoi's Tea Bottle.  I thought it was just *me*
> 
> ...



Naw it ain't just you lol. My first bottle did it to so I just transferred the leftover to the it's perfectly natural bottle. I love that bottle! Tonight I poured some in my hands because I didn't want to transfer and it was a hot mess lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2012)

@beautyaddict1913

I:

Cowash or Cleansing Conditioner
Coffee Rinse/Add DC on Top & Steam
Rinse out DC'er
Tea Rinse (plastic cap leave on 20-30 minutes)
Rinse
ACV Phinsing Rinse OR Nexxus Ensure, Bear Fruit Hair Shine Rinse or Porosity Control as a Final Rinse to Close/Seal Cuticle

Rinse
Apply Leave-In & Dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2012)

beautyaddict1913

I got some nice Spritz Bottles from Sally, that Spritz really nicely but most of the time, I have something in them.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

Some Coworkers in another Department had gotten a Caraffe of Coffee for a meeting and had at least 1/2 left over.

I meant to bring that home tonight (and forgot) for my Coffee Rinses.  I'll try to remember to grab that tomorrow.

It's a Light Roast (I prefer Dark) for my Rinses, but it's FREE so.........


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2012)

beautyaddict1913

I've just recently started putting my DC on top of my Tea. I'm loving it so far. 
I use an ACV rinse last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

I may not bring that Coffee home (the more I thought about it).  

It's more convenient for me to make by the Cup at Home & call it a day.  

Instead of thinking about how long it's gone take me to use up all that durn coffee.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks T and Brownie! So y'all "splashe" the acv over your heads and rinse it out at the end? I wonder if I should start doing that??


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thanks T and Brownie! So y'all "splashe" the acv over your heads and rinse it out at the end? I wonder if I should start doing that??




That's what I do, beauty. I just pour it over, work it in for a few and rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thanks T and Brownie! *So y'all "splashe" the acv over your heads and rinse it out at the end?* I wonder if I should start doing that??


 


Brownie518 said:


> *That's what I do, beauty. I just pour it over, work it in for a few and rinse.*


 
beautyaddict1913 Brownie518

Yeah beauty  Exactly what Brownie said. 

See, since I DC w/Heat, I use the ACV as a Final Rinse, to close/seal that cuticle up & lock all that moisture in. Since DC'ing with Heat Opens up the Cuticle/Hair Shaft.

Now: When I say ACV I use it interchangeably for:  

Hairveda's ACV Phinising Rinse
Bear Fruit Hair Shine Rinse
Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioning Rinse
Roux Porosity Control

Or similar product.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yea I know you and brownie love those phinishing rinses! Does Hairveda's rinse smell good? I'm not tryna smell like a pot of "college greens" with that regular acv lol


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 23, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted and M&S with quinoa and coffee cream and a bit of hemp oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yea I know you and brownie love those phinishing rinses! *Does Hairveda's rinse smell good? I'm not tryna smell like a pot of "college greens" with that regular acv lol*


 
beautyaddict1913 Brownie518

Yep. Collard Greens with a Splash of Herbs.  It doesn't last long.

By the time you rinse it out, you don't smell anything.  

It smells like Pumpkin Spices to me.  Cloves and Cinnamon and Spiced Apple-y.  

What you think Ms. B?


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yea I know you and brownie love those phinishing rinses! Does Hairveda's rinse smell good? I'm not tryna smell like a pot of "college greens" with that regular acv lol







IDareT'sHair said:


> beautyaddict1913 Brownie518
> 
> Yep. Collard Greens with a Splash of Herbs.  It doesn't last long.
> 
> ...



It has an apple spice scent.  Not bad at all. It doesn't stay in your hair at all. And it works really well!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 Brownie518

beauty Nah You Know BJ don't make no Stanky products.

_*gives bj my debit card #*_

I also Love, Love, Love BFH's '_discontinued'_ Shine Rinses. 

Those were thebomb.com  The Red Wine & the Green Tea & Apple.

_*to discontinue those was a mistake imo*_


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 23, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 I put my DC over my tea rinses, and then I steam  I also have a tea I made for spritzing on as my final 'rinse'.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been lurking in this thread and love what I'm reading and seeing!

...is it too late to join in?


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2012)

DarkJoy

Welcome!!! Come on in!!! What are you going to be using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> *I've been lurking in this thread and love what I'm reading and seeing!*
> 
> *...is it too late to join in?*


 
DarkJoy

Chile...Get on in here & Get Your Tea & Coffee On....

Yeah, DJoy what are you gone be usin'?


----------



## felic1 (Feb 23, 2012)

HelloIDareT'sHair... I have been lurking and scanning your posts with great interest. When you say that you are deep in da stash...I believe you. When I look at the products I think..." she's rich". "loaded". Do you flash your stash?. I did read a listing of oils. It was very extensive. I am planning on getting my Marie Dean items. I am obtaining some things to pet my hair with. I do have some Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee beans that I want to use for my oil. They were too strong for me to drink. I can use them for my oil though. ok. well I just wanted to say hello and Thank You! Oh, Hair Mentor!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

@felic1

Hey Ms. Lady... Welcome

So Are you joining us in the Challenge?


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww thanks for the welcome ladies. You all have been inspiring! I had protein overload the past month so I'm trying to bring healthy back. So, on a whim I whipped together a 'leave-in' rinse with this thread in mind. 

I made a strong tea from nettle, jasmine green tea, and chamomile. While it was warm I mixed in a bit of honey as a humectant and some EVOO, peanut, apricot and argon oils. I keep it in a spray bottle in the fridge. IDK how long before it's too old tho. LOL. Will have to see! For the past 4 days, it's been fantastic..and my fragile hair does feel 'sturdier'. Tho it's probably wishful thinking. hehe. 

I will try coffee as well. I'll use my slow cooker and make an oil with it and try it as a pre-poo conditioner. I have caffeinated beans and I dont do caffeine anymore...maybe it will perk up my hair, tho. 

Ah! You ladies give so many ideas... but I'll continue with this for a month and see where it leads my needy follicles.

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## NaiyaAi (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it too late to join? I just subscribed the day before yesterday, but I've been doing rosemary tea rinses for the past few months on my hair. I've noticed that some of my strands have become a bit reddish since I started, has anyone else using rosemary seen the same thing?


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 24, 2012)

I am keeping this walnut tea on for the rest of the week. Just rinse every day and see what happens.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought some Lipton black pearl tea at the sto tonight!! I want some fancy teas tho, like horsetail, burdock, and moringa lol! But I ain't doing that much brewing so I better just use what I have for now lol


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2012)

[USER=313741 said:
			
		

> felic1[/USER];15344145][email protected]IDareT'sHair... I have been lurking and scanning your posts with great interest. When you say that you are deep in da stash...I believe you. When I look at the products I think..." she's rich". "loaded". Do you flash your stash?. I did read a listing of oils. It was very extensive. I am planning on getting my Marie Dean items. I am obtaining some things to pet my hair with. I do have some Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee beans that I want to use for my oil. They were too strong for me to drink. I can use them for my oil though. ok. well I just wanted to say hello and Thank You! Oh, Hair Mentor!!


 
I feel some kind of way about you using Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee for your hair oil.  I love some Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee. So where you live?  (jk)


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2012)

Massaged my crown and edges with my coffee castor oil last night. My crown sure is sensitive. Not sure if it is the coffee or the castor oil. But just going to continue to work it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 24, 2012)

faithVA my crown in also sensitive but i havent tried the coffee or castor on it yet. I might pick castor oil up this weekend. It's a Whole Foods weekend afterall and I almost always pick up something for the hair or skin when I go. woohoo! Hope that sensitivity goes away

Soaked my hair & massaged with the tea leave in before bed last night. I think I waited too long to wash. My scalp's been itchy and burny all day and when I spritzed the conditioner it went nuts! Was too late to get up and wash so today is wash day, I guess:buttkick:.

The eczema is kicked up so I'll do my banana DC mask, get that out with baking soda (it scrubs the scalp nice and gets the bits of banana lol), then a acv, nettle, chamomile rinse.   that always eases the itchies.


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Massaged my crown and edges with my coffee castor oil last night. My crown sure is sensitive. Not sure if it is the coffee or the castor oil. But just going to continue to work it.



faithVA

I'm reading your reviews with interest. My scalp tends to get 'sore' if oils touch it also. But i couldn't resist making the coffee oil with castor/olive/jojoba oils in the mix...it's steeping now! Other that sealing with it though I'm not sure what else to do. I may just pre-poo my scalp the night before once-week, and hope i don't get any of those spots  it won't be pretty lol.

Btw Ms T IDareT'sHair, can I join the latest recruits also, pretty please with a coffee bean on top? 
I'll be using:
nightly coffee spritz and sealing with coffee oil
HV tea hydrasillica
pre-poo with coffee oil
1xweekly tea rinses and dc on top

This may change if I can get hold of MD's coffee/kokum dc with the 20% discount somehow...nudge nudge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2012)

Sure...Errbody is welcome to join!  (No Requirements necessary but Coffe/Tea and/or ACV.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 24, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I'm reading your reviews with interest. My scalp tends to get 'sore' if oils touch it also. But i couldn't resist making the coffee oil with castor/olive/jojoba oils in the mix...it's steeping now! Other that sealing with it though I'm not sure what else to do. I may just pre-poo my scalp the night before once-week, and hope i don't get any of those spots  it won't be pretty lol.



Ohhh please let us know if the coffee oil makes your scalp sore. I'm curious... I know we're all different but when my scalp acts up everything is irritating. Would love to hear...


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Ohhh please let us know if the coffee oil makes your scalp sore. I'm curious... I know we're all different but when my scalp acts up everything is irritating. Would love to hear...


 
I wouldn't say its sore. It's not that intense. I would say its sensitive to the touch. I can still massage it daily. 

The key point though, is that it is ONLY sensitive in the area where I have experienced hair loss. The rest of my scalp is fine. 

I am hoping that the sensitivity means that the area of the scalp is healing and being stimulated. But I will of course keep everyone updated over the next month or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2012)

Will be doing a Growth Tea Rinse with:

Horsetail
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Burdock Root


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll be doing a rinse with some black tea and I tossed some Tension Tamer in there  It has cinnamon, ginger, lemongrass, catnip and some other stuff. I used this blend before. My hair loves it!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2012)

Prepoo'ed today with Chicoro's moisture drench avg/evoo/evco prepoo,
Shampooed with Avalon Organics Biotin thickening shampoo
*Black tea and caffeine rinsed
*Currently DCing with Keracare Creme Humecto
Will be using Keracare leave-in after washing out my dc
Sealing with JBCO


----------



## felic1 (Feb 24, 2012)

[email protected] I Dare T's Hair. I am interested in starting the challenge. I have some of my ingredients and others are on the way. I have some exciting tea...catnip, roolios(red)
lipton, nettle, horsetail and a few more that I am not looking at presently.I saw some where about people adding some caffeine to their elixir. I still need to research regarding the caffeine. Where are you ordering it from? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2012)

felic1 said:


> [email protected] I Dare T's Hair. I am interested in starting the challenge. I have some of my ingredients and others are on the way. *I have some exciting tea...catnip, roolios(red)*
> *lipton, nettle, horsetail and a few more that I am not looking at presently.I saw some where about people adding some caffeine to their elixir. I still need to research regarding the caffeine. Where are you ordering it from? Thanks a lot!!*


 
felic1

Hey Ms. Lady!  Nice Selection you got there.  

I got mine from Amazon.  

http://www.amazon.com/Caffeine-Recl...HL5O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1330142836&sr=8-3


----------



## Ltown (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey ladies still rinses twice a week with tea(horsetail, burdock, nettle,black pearl) and some days adding ayurveda powders.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 25, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge.  I have never tried tea or coffee rinses but I have been researching the great benefits.  I will start off with simple organic black tea and then I can try different concoctions as I get comfortable.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 25, 2012)

lovestarr--welcome!

After my wash regimen, I rinsed with jasmine and nettle with a little acv and aloe juice thrown in. 

I did learn something yesterday--my hair is very fragile when wet. I couldnt find my detangle comb so had to use a finer one and it was breaking as I combed. Not a lot but still.  With kids and pets I need to make sure there's wide tooth combs everywhere--they're always movin stuff around!

No breakage or loss this morning though. it's feeling sooooo soft and moisturized. There's no breakage this morning even when I tug it. whew!


----------



## choctaw (Feb 25, 2012)

soaked hair with tea (catnip, fenugreek, hibiscus), applied shikakai/neem oil and plastic cap. At end of shower, I added joico conditioner, detangled with magic rake and contour comb. braid to dry.


----------



## Marino (Feb 25, 2012)

felic1 said:


> [email protected]IDareT'sHair...  I do have some *Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee* beans that I want to use for my oil.




These are really lucky hair !!


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 25, 2012)

For ladies that tea rinse under their dc, How long do you keep it on before rinsing?

Today was wash day for me and my 3 girlies, so I started mine first. Poured the tea rinse, added hsr on top and plonked my heat cap on, while I tidied the house, washed the girls hair with CURLS and styled with Kinky Curly. That took about 4 hours...

My hair is now feeling kinda hard now that it's rinsed, ACV'd, M&S'd, and twisted up.

Do you think i tea rinsed for too long? It's the only thing I changed, I usually only do it for 1 hour...

I guess I'm answering my own question. I just hope it feels better in the morning. Imma gonna baggy tonight and hope for the best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2012)

Brewed a Cup of Coffee for a Nice Coffee Rinse.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2012)

I did my black tea/caffeine powder rinse today under my KeraCare Intense Restorative Masque for 25 minutes. Had very minimal shedding in my camb. I really love the results of doing these rinses at least once a week for shedding alone


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Feb 26, 2012)

Today was such a great wash day!!

I rinsed with my coffee/black tea/ nettle, peppermint and fennel tea/oil rinse on dry hair.  Then I slapped AOHSR (that just came yesterday ) mixed with vatika oil over it and dc'd for 8 hours while I slept. Then I used that Loreal Sulfate free poo (not a fan, just want to use it up), then used the rinse again, then TJTT conditioner. Let that sit while I showered, then rinsed that out, detangled with TJNS condish then rinsed.  My hair felt so soft but strong. But the best part... Only TEN HAIRS!!! That's it!  This is after flatironing on Wednesday. 

And it took about fifteen minutes in the shower to do all of that.  I'm feeling myself and my hair right now.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2012)

I did my 2nd tea rinse before my DC on Saturday. Maybe I'm shedding less. um can't tell. So this is my 2nd week. I will do tea rinses until the end of March to give it a good run.

Have been really busy so I haven't oiled my scalp with my coffee castor oil but hope to get to it tonight.


----------



## Marino (Feb 27, 2012)

That 's my second week of "tea no rinse". My tea smells wonderful (fresh achiote seeds, hibiscus, nettle, green tea, cinnamon, parsley, rosemary, fresh leaves of nonni, rosemary, thyme,  Stinging nettle, ...). I put it every day on my scalp, don't rinse it, and I can definitely see great improvement. My scalp can nearly not be seen when my hair is wet !


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 27, 2012)

So I'm still spritzing with coffee nightly and M&S-ing on top.

I applied QB's twisting butter and HV's hydrasillica tea mist and my hair is not as hard as it was. 

I'm still trying to work out why it went hard after my tea rinse...My hair acted like it had a protein overload afterwards. Weird, huh? erplexed

Any ideas will be gratefully received


----------



## Poutchi (Feb 27, 2012)

I am just wondering... Can I do this while in braids? I use to do coffee rinses last year but have not been consistent with them but everytime i do i shed less hair, so was wondering if i can do that and see how much hair will shed after the 4-5 months i want to keep my braids in...Please let me know
HHG


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 27, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water, applied quinoa and coffee cream and seald ends with tiffani pomade.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 27, 2012)

Just lightly spritzed my hair with my amla/brahmi/fenugreek/hibiscus/burdock root/marshmallow root tea. Will baggy overnight.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 27, 2012)

soaked hair with hibiscus fenugreek catnip tea before oil rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2012)

Will do a Coffee Rinse tomorrow with Columbian Supremo Black Coffee.

Will do a Tea Rinse with Horsetail, Nettle, Burdock Root & Saw Palmetto.

Will do a ACV (Acidifying Final Rinse) with Nexxus Ensure


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 28, 2012)

Whew that walnut went so well for my hair. But I am going to switch to a nettle blend  for a few weeks. Just got some organic free trade coffee, so I am going to try my hand at coffee oil, yeah baby!


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 28, 2012)

My friend hs very kindly flat twisted my hair with twists at the ends. My hair only shed like 30 strands from the whole head. The coffee spritz is def working in that way. Whether it will grow quicker is another matter.

Sprayed my hair with hydrasillica tea mist, sealed with coffee oil. I'll wrap in my silk scarf tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2012)

Doing CAT's = Coffee, Tea, ACV Rinse's tonight

Under the Steamer now with Marie Dean's Peach Syrup Deep Conditioner with a Strong Cup of Columbian Supreme underneath.

Will rinse and do a Horsetail, Burdock Root, Nettle & Saw Palmetto Rinse and Finish up with Nexxus Acidifying Rinse as my ACV Rinse.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 28, 2012)

I wanna do the coffee oil. Was going to use it to seal...but then wondered if I'd be going around smelling like a Starbucks stand.   Maybe I'll do it before washing and see what happens.

Made a new batch of tea spritz for my leave-in. Omitted the honey, added more green tea. Think my hair hated the honey but adores the green tea. Added a tsp of glycerin to replace the honey for moisture. So far, seems to work much better. My twist out is springy and light.

Besides the small comb mishap, I've noticed lots less shed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2012)

I Love Playin' in "Tea"

So...tonight I brewed up: Horsetail, Nettle, Dried Blue Malva Flowers, Burdock Root & Saw Palmetto. *This is my Growth Tea Rinse*

Will let it steep overnight and re-fill my Jug in the morning. 

Thinking about alternating weeks. 1 Week Black Tea Rinse & 1 Week Growth Tea Rinse. I do my hair 2x per week. 

Gotta give that some more thought.erplexed

*next on my list to buy....marshmallow root tea*


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Love Playin' in "Tea"
> 
> So...tonight I brewed up: Horsetail, Nettle, Dried Blue Malva Flowers, Burdock Root & Saw Palmetto. *This is my Growth Tea Rinse*



OooO!  I keep burdock root for liver cleansing. I've seen it mentioned in this thread a few times. What's Burdock do for hair? Less shed? It's in your growth rinse...does it stimulate the scalp?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 29, 2012)

Oiled my scalp and edges with coffee castor oil blend this morning.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 29, 2012)

spritzed my twistout with my ayurvedic + herbal tea blend.....i am about to baggy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 29, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> OooO! I keep burdock root for liver cleansing. I've seen it mentioned in this thread a few times. *What's Burdock do for hair? Less shed? It's in your growth rinse...does it stimulate the scalp?*


 
DarkJoy (and Errbody else)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zKjAAg&usg=AFQjCNEXpwYLWhw5QH_t3_lclMz_mcEkmQ


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 29, 2012)

@IDareT'sHair:  OMG Thank you! And it may help with dandruff too? Well, because of you I cooked up a batch and added to my usual mist. hehehe! couldnt wait!

Letting this rinse sit in with the burdock now then gonna rinse it out and seal. Then twist with flax seed gel.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 1, 2012)

That walnut tea really impressed me, I was using it for my scalp, but my hair, holds water better, and it defined the curl. 

Added a yellow dock rinse today. Planning to mix my coffee oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2012)

I bought a box of Rosemary Leaf Tea to add to my Growth Rinse.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 1, 2012)

I used Shi Naturals Tea rinse last night. 

This morning, I put some Hairitage Jar of Joe on my scalp. It is so rich and creamy. As strong as the smell is in the jar, I don't smell it once I apply it.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 1, 2012)

My god, I feel like I haven't been on here in ages.  I've still been spritzing with my tea and I have a tea rinse coming up tomorrow (wash day).


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil blend and gave myself a quick, brisk scalp massage. Sitting under my heating cap for 20 minutes. (My version of a HOT). Will then cowash with Nature's Gate Chamomile Conditioner.


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I spritzed my hair with coffee moisterised with hv hydrasillica tea, and sealed with coffee/castor oil.

I've been admiring everyones herbal tea mixes, and feeling a little green eyed about it (yes, I really think I have a little jealousy problem I have to work on ) so I ordered the following herbs:

*Dried nettle leaves

*Dried burdock root 

*Dried horsetail

*Dried fenugreek leaves

*Dried Plantain leaves

*Dried chamomile flowers

*Dried sage leaves

* Dried oregano

That's nuff to be getting on with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> *Dried nettle leaves
> 
> *Dried burdock root
> 
> ...


 
Bajanmum

Sounds Amazing.


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Yup, it slows down hair shedding and has anti-imflammatory/microbial properties. I might even make this one day. It sounds yummy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> This morning, I put some *Hairitage Jar of Joe on my scalp. It is so rich and creamy. As strong as the smell is in the jar, I don't smell it once I apply it.*


 
Brownie518

I know.  Isn't it?  I Lurves this!

It is thebomb.com

*5 Stars*


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 1, 2012)

I spritzed with my ayurvedic + herbal tea mix. Baggied up for the night.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Mar 1, 2012)

I fell off the wagon I have not tea rinsed all month 

I will get it going again tonight


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 2, 2012)

Right now, preparing for henna treatment first thing tomorrow morning: Massaging coconut oil into the scalp. Then spray with burdock (new!), chamomile, nettle, etc rinse. Leaving on for an hour. Then shampoo with an actual shampoo to thoroughly cleanse. No sealing (want that henna to take!).


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 2, 2012)

Today I spritz with my oil/conditioner/water mix and baggied. Thinking about Doug a henna gloss since I'm off tomorrow night.

Eta: the spritz has some coffee and tea in it


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 2, 2012)

made some coffee oil, by adding coffee grounds to sunflower oil.. let it sit for 2 weeks (forgot it was there) and strained it. Applied it overnight, and it gave me "creepy crawly" scalp.. anyone else experience this??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2012)

Coffee Rinse with a Strong Cup of Columbian Supreme (Supremo) Coffee 

Will do a Growth Tea Rinse with:

*dried Blue Malva Flowers
Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root
Saw Palmetto

Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Rinse


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 2, 2012)

I did an overnight with an ACV rinse, and my scalp is still oily. Wonder if there are any other oily naturals, lol.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 2, 2012)

@bajanmun nice list, I love plantain, lol. Got to go get some more nettle, I drink it of use it as a spice in my greens.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 2, 2012)

Doing the long haul waiting with henna on the hair. I mixed the leaf powder with orange and lemon juices (didn't have enough of either in the house to mix it. lol).

I will rinse this out and follow with Shea Moisture Purification Masque then rinse and my tea spritz and ACV. Rinse again. Wanna make sure all this henna is out. Then flaxseed gel and back into twists for my usual twist out.




Seamonster said:


> I did an overnight with an ACV rinse, and my scalp is still oily. Wonder if there are any other oily naturals, lol.



I'm not oily, but have you tried baking soda on the scalp? It is a good clarifier and removes most of the gunk, even goopy gel build up. Also leaves the hair very soft. It's also great for scalp health (at least mine--as I have dermatitis and eczema). Generally don't flare up for a while when I baking soda...


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 2, 2012)

soonergirl said:


> made some coffee oil, by adding coffee grounds to sunflower oil.. let it sit for 2 weeks (forgot it was there) and strained it. Applied it overnight, and it gave me "creepy crawly" scalp.. anyone else experience this??


 
I'm gonna try this. That way I won't have to buy anything. I will use Hairveda's Cocasta oil as my base.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2012)

soonergirl I think faithVA mentioned the 'creepy crawlies'.  It might be the Caffeine

Shay72  Lemme know how your oil turns out.  I might make some?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @soonergirl I think @faithVA mentioned the 'creepy crawlies'. It might be the Caffeine
> 
> @Shay72 Lemme know how your oil turns out. I might make some?


 
hmm, I don't know about creepy crawly scalp soonergirl. What do you mean?  My scalp was sensitive and itchy. But it went away after a few weeks. My scalp feels much better now. I did change the way I was using it. I only used it 2x during the week and then I used it right before I DCd so I could rinse it out. If it started bothering me, I just cut back on the application and waited a day or two extra before reapplying it.

Wish it would have given me the same effect as drinking coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2012)

When I was using that Green Tea & Caffeine Pre-Poo Treatment, it said to leave on 2-5 minutes no longer than 5.

And I noticed, if I got busy & left it on say 10-15 minutes, my Scalp was very tender.

So, I tried follow the directions and attributed it to the Caffeine.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 2, 2012)

I massaged in some Hair Trigger, which has Black Tea. 

Shay72 - yes, let us know how your coffee oil with CoCasta turns out, please!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @soonergirl I think @faithVA mentioned the 'creepy crawlies'. It might be the Caffeine
> 
> @Shay72 Lemme know how your oil turns out. I might make some?


 


Brownie518 said:


> I massaged in some Hair Trigger, which has Black Tea.
> 
> @Shay72 - yes, let us know how your coffee oil with CoCasta turns out, please!


 
I will . Let me go make it now before I change my mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> I will . *Let me go make it now before I change my mind.*


 
Shay72

Yeah...oke:Gone 'cus I probably won't make it.


----------



## hair4today (Mar 3, 2012)

My hair growth/retention has just taken off since adding tea rinses to my reggie    I've retained about 3/4 inch since incorporating rinses 2 mths ago which is unusual for me. Typically I see about 1/3 inch per mth. I also  love that you can custom blend various teas to suit the needs of your hair. My favorite tea blend thus far has got to be blue malva, hibiscus, nettle, burdock, horsetail and moringa.  Moist, shiny, soft hair guaranteed. I also found a great online supplier for herbs, oils and butters that's relatively inexpensive.  Blue Saffire. I recently ordered a 2 oz bag of Blue Malva Flowers for only C$6.80. The quality is superb. It's a Cdn vendor but shipping is reasonable. http://www.saffireblue.ca/herbs_spices/malva_flowers_blue.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2012)

hair4today

Gurl...You got me addicted to those durn Blue Malva Flowers and they are expensive. 

The Seller I found, the packs are teeny-tiny and $2.50 USD, but the shipping is high.

From them I bought:

Blue Malva Flowers $2.50 USD
Hibiscus Flowers $1.00 USD
Calendua Flowers $1.00 USD

But paid $6-7 for Shipping.

Anyway, I love adding them to my Tea Rinse.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 3, 2012)

DC'd for 1hr with MD's coffee


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been sticking to doing my weekly coffee and tea rinses and I am really liking what it is doing for my hair I don't 't know why I didn't try this sooner. 

My next scheduled session will be on Sunday. Question: is it the darker and bolder the coffee the better, I just brought a jar of chock full o nuts 100% Arabic New York Blend, Dark, Bold and Intense, was that a good choice?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2012)

bign__17

I've been using the Darker Blends. I personally like the Dark Roast. Right now I'm using Columbian Supreme (Supremo).

Your Choice sounds Delish!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 3, 2012)

Spritzed hair with my coffee/tea mix prior to dcing.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm about to tea rinse with It's Perfectly Natural tea spritz. When I get weave next week I will continue to tea spritz daily but I will switch to Claudies spritz!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2012)

@beautyaddict1913

Um....Imma need a review on that Claudie Tea Rinse.


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 3, 2012)

faithVA I mean like the itchies from different places on my scalp simultaneously which gave me the creeps...lol!! I couldnt wait to get in the shower and scratch my scalp!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2012)

I will definitely be doing some tea/caffeine rinse tomorrow under my DC and I can't wait. I look forward to these Hair spa days now. 

I wanted to give myself a henna treatment tomorrow as well but that is now out the door until next week. 

I am wayyyyyyyyy too lazy to even mix my henna right now, let alone apply it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 4, 2012)

About to do a rinse with Shi Naturas Tea


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 4, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> I will definitely be doing some tea/caffeine rinse tomorrow under my DC and I can't wait. I look forward to these Hair spa days now.
> 
> I wanted to give myself a henna treatment tomorrow as well but that is now out the door until next week.
> 
> I am wayyyyyyyyy too lazy to even mix my henna right now, let alone apply it.



Me too!!! I wanted to do it today... It's looking more like tuesday SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2012)

Brewing up a Pot of:

Dried Blue Malva Flowers
Burdock Root
Horsetail
Saw Palmetto
Nettle
Yerba Matte *just because I had it just sitting and I notice 1 of Claudie's products has it in there*

Tea.  It's steeping now.  Will transfer it to a Gallon Jug after it Cools.

Will Coffee/Tea Rinse again on Tuesday.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 4, 2012)

I did a black tea/nettle/horsetail tea rinse on my scalp. Spritz the length of my hair with the amla/brahmi/fenugreek/hibiscus/burdock root/marshmallow root tea . Topped it off with my DC. Now unda ma steama!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 4, 2012)

I ended up doing my henna today!!!  Washed it out, used my tjTTT condish. I went to reach fort coffee/tea/oil rinse and it had fermented!!!!!

  

All is not lost, however . I just detangled with ttNS and used the Marie Dean Coffee and Kokum dc. Went to work with it in a baggy under my wig and people are saying I smell like Ice cream


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been spritzing my hair with coffee sprayed with hv tea mist and sealing with coffee oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will do a Tea Rinse with: Black Tea, Horsetail, Nettle, Blue Malva, Saw Palmetto & Burdock Root.

Will do a Coffee Rinse with a Cup of Millhouse Columbian Supremo Coffee

Will finish up with a final rinse with ACV Nexxus Ensure

*= CAT*


----------



## Ltown (Mar 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hair4today
> 
> Gurl...You got me addicted to those durn Blue Malva Flowers and they are expensive.
> 
> ...


 


hair4today said:


> My hair growth/retention has just taken off since adding tea rinses to my reggie  I've retained about 3/4 inch since incorporating rinses 2 mths ago which is unusual for me. Typically I see about 1/3 inch per mth. I also love that you can custom blend various teas to suit the needs of your hair. My favorite tea blend thus far has got to be blue malva, hibiscus, nettle, burdock, horsetail and moringa.  Moist, shiny, soft hair guaranteed. I also found a great online supplier for herbs, oils and butters that's relatively inexpensive. Blue Saffire. I recently ordered a 2 oz bag of Blue Malva Flowers for only C$6.80. The quality is superb. It's a Cdn vendor but shipping is reasonable. http://www.saffireblue.ca/herbs_spices/malva_flowers_blue.html


 
Hey tea rinsers!  IDareT'sHair, shipping is too high for that little mess hair4today, I think this place shipping is still too high for tea, I don't want to pay the same prices as my product, I input 2 things in the cart and it came out $14.95 shipping the same price


----------



## Ltown (Mar 5, 2012)

I found this my accident another tea guide:
http://www.natural-healing-guide.com/therapeutic-teas.htm

I infuse: horsetail, nettle, hibiscus-rose, burdock, malva, peppermint to use later this week.

Anothe malva source:
http://www.smallflower.com/smallflower/malva-flowers-malva-vulgaris-1oz-loose-herbs-11327


This bigelow tea has malva but it's $$ never seen it in the stores
http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/bigelow-organic-black-tea-bags/ID=prod6059095-product


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

@Ltown 1 ounce is $4.25 and 6 ounces of Loose Nettle is 6 bucks. I guess Blue Malva is super high.


----------



## hair4today (Mar 5, 2012)

@Ltown oops sorry about that. I guess it matters that I'm in Canada.  I paid about $10 shipping when I ordered 10 items so it worked out to $1 per item. Not bad considering that I normally pay a lot more to have stuff shipped to me from the US.  I can get blue  malva from a local health food store but the quality and price is so much better from this vendor. Also, I was also able to buy coffee EO which is very hard to find elsewhere. I drop this in all my DCs for instant scalp perk me up.  I love experimenting with teas..makes my hair happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

hair4today Gurl....I Lurves it too! 

I may put my latest mixture in a Spritz bottle and use it as a leave-in too. I'll see.  

Ltown to me, even though the packets are tiny, the shipping is fine. You were right:  They are very potent.

I ended up buying the rest of the Blue Malva (4) and some Calendua (I think) or maybe Hibiscus and the shipping was like $6.95

btw:  I got 2 Rinses out of 1/2 pack of the Blue Malva Flowers added to my other things of course.


----------



## Lita (Mar 5, 2012)

Doing a pre with coffee pomade... It's very whipped/with coffee grains in it...Smeels like I have a pot of fresh coffee on my head...lol....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

Lita said:


> Doing a pre with coffee pomade... *It's very whipped/with coffee grains in it..*.*Smeels like I have a pot of fresh coffee on my head..*.lol....Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

Girl....It looked Guud Too! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Lita (Mar 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Girl....It looked Guud Too!
> 
> Enjoy!



IDareT'sHair Wait until you feel & smeel it..Yum...
Will give a complete review once I wash it out...Will Dc with Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

@Lita Don't think I'll be gettin' any. (Unless there's a Sale) A little too 'steep ' ($). 

So is Hairitage's, but I did get a Jar. She hooked me with that 'sample'

I hope Claudie's Coffee Line isn't as pricey.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2012)

Lita Brownie518

Lita:  Please review Pomade Shop's Coffee Creme

Brownie: Please review Hairitage Hydrations "Jar of Joe"

*both of them joints are expensive*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Did a tea rinse, applied SSI avocado conditioner and DC'd for 1hr under a conditioner cap.


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 6, 2012)

I spritzed with Hydrasillica tea mist and sealed with coffee oil.

It won't be long before I can brew up my own herbal tea from all those lovely herbs I bought, they should be arriving today/tomorrow. Also my hair trigger is winging it's way over to me. I feel excited about this oil, gotta good feeling it's what my hair needs...

Did I mention I bought the* 32oz* bottle? With the international shipping cost, I might as well have got the *BIG* bottle that way I won't have to order again for a while (...well hopefully anyways, I've got three daughters ). That's how I've justified it to myself, let's hope it works on the hubby


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2012)

@Bajanmum

That was a really Smart Move to get the 32 ounce.


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bajanmum
> 
> That was a really Smart Move to get the 32 ounce.



Thanks IDareT'sHair

That's what I keep telling myself. But if customs seize it and charge me for the privilege of giving it back, I may have to rethink how smart that move really was erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 6, 2012)

Massaged in some Trigger, which has black tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2012)

Bajanmum

They bet not!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2012)

Claudie has her Tea Spritz available.  The Only thing:  She doesn't have her regular Labels for it.

So, if that isn't an issue for you, you can email her.  It's 16 ounces for $10.50.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 8, 2012)

So I finally poured with some of this expensive marula on my head. Tis true, my hair is all blinged out. I am up to three rinses now Walnut or Chap for growth, ACV for porosity, and marula for bling. When can a PJ rest?


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 8, 2012)

Tonight I tea spritzed with Claudies. I have been using it all week and it's awesome! Tonight I added some rosewater and aloe Vera juice to my single serving spray bottle of spritz to stretch it because it's going fast lol


----------



## hair4today (Mar 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, Ltown, I came across another online vendor that sells Blue Malva flowers...1/4 pound for $9.20. I did a test run on shipping and it's about $5.83 USPS to the 90210 zip code (tee hee...used the zip from a tv show I watched back in the day )  1/4 pound is 4 ounces right? that's a lot to buy all at once but here's the link if you're interested in stocking up on Malva...http://www.herbco.com/showproduct.aspx?ProductID=818&SEName=malva-flower-blue


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2012)

Dabbed some of my coffee castor oil blend on my scalp and edges. I'm really looking forward to a full scalp massage.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 8, 2012)

I fell off the wagon this week. Soon as I'm home from work will brew a fresh batch and leave in overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @Ltown, I came across another online vendor that sells Blue Malva flowers...1/4 pound for $9.20. I did a test run on shipping and it's about $5.83 USPS to the 90210 zip code (tee hee...used the zip from a tv show I watched back in the day ) 1/4 pound is 4 ounces right? that's a lot to buy all at once but *here's the link if you're interested in stocking up on Malva..*.http://www.herbco.com/showproduct.aspx?ProductID=818&SEName=malva-flower-blue


 
hair4today

Nice Site Lady!  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2012)

Just Brewed about 2 Cups of Columbian for my Coffee Rinse tomorrow.

My Tea Rinse will be:

Yerba Mate
Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root
Saw Palmetto
Blue Malva Flowers

Will finish it off with an ACV Rinse (actually Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Rinse)


----------



## felic1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello  I Dare? Was it you that posted about the product with 53 ingredients? Let me Know...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2012)

felic1 said:


> *Hello I Dare? Was it you that posted about the product with 53 ingredients? Let me Know...*


 

felic1

Hi Ms. Felic

No Girl  What product has 53 ingredients?  Do Tell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2012)

..........................


----------



## felic1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok... I Dare... I will have to find the 53 ingredients in a search!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2012)

felic1

Gurl....Come Back & Let Us Know!.....


----------



## Ltown (Mar 8, 2012)

Did a tea rinses with: burdock,nettle,horsetail,malva,peppermint,chamoile,saw palmetto.


----------



## felic1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok...I Dare... This item was posted by beautyaddict1913 on 2/25/2012. Post # 22593. It stated that Claudie's Tea Rinse has 53 yummy ingredients. I knew this person had said this in a posting to you. I just could not remember what the product was!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2012)

Getting ready to Steam with:  Marie Dean Coffee & Kokum with a Strong Cup of Columbian Coffee underneath!

Will do a Growth Tea Rinse: Horsetail, Nettle, Burdock, Saw Palmetto, Yerba Mate & Blue Malva

Will finish up with ACV Rinse to Seal it Up & Lock errrthang in.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2012)

I really dreaded doing a tea rinse tonight. I forgot to take my tea out of the freezer this morning. So I remembered just before I stepped in the shower Had to go downstairs and nuke it but I got it in. So rubbed it into my scalp before I DCd. 

Still not sure if it is working but will keep my promise and do it weekly until the end of March. Next week I will do a coffee rinse. Maybe my scalp needs more caffeine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2012)

faithVA

I think it's working.  Are you seeing less shedding?  Yes, please keep it up. 

I'm thinking about putting some of mine in a Spritz bottle soon and using it as a Leave-In.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> I'm thinking about putting some of mine in a Spritz bottle soon and using it as a Leave-In.


IDareT'sHair spritz bottles are the way to go. love using my tea as a leave in...

speaking of, about to brew some burdock and nettle, then put a bit of glycerin in the batch and spray to leave in. seem to be having the most luck with these two plus glyc. the chamomile not so much.

even though i fell off the wagon, i hardly had any shedding at all these last few days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2012)

DarkJoy

Thanks Ms. DJ!  

Yeah, continuous Tea and/or Coffee Rinsing, has cut down any shedding I may have had down to a minimum


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2012)

I[USER said:
			
		

> DareT'sHair[/USER];15455763]@faithVA
> 
> I think it's working. Are you seeing less shedding? Yes, please keep it up.
> 
> I'm thinking about putting some of mine in a Spritz bottle soon and using it as a Leave-In.


 
I'm not sure that I see less shedding which is why I am going to do it until the end of March. If I can't tell by then I'm not sure I will continue. I hate adding extra steps to my regi


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 10, 2012)

I get less shedding. But the moment I forget a day or two of coffee spritz, the shedding increases again. My shedding is due to my birth control, so I guess the hormones are in charge, lol!

My coffee leave in is lovely, though. I did get a shock tho, when I poo'ed my hair last night and the rinse water was brown!!!  I took me a good few secs to realise it was the coffee leave-in, 

Anyhoo, I've got a nettle, burdock,  peppermint, and coffee tea rinse under my conditioner AO HSR and will and do a final acv rinse later.


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 10, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @Ltown, I came across another online vendor that sells Blue Malva flowers...1/4 pound for $9.20. I did a test run on shipping and it's about $5.83 USPS to the 90210 zip code (tee hee...used the zip from a tv show I watched back in the day ) 1/4 pound is 4 ounces right? that's a lot to buy all at once but here's the link if you're interested in stocking up on Malva...http://www.herbco.com/showproduct.aspx?ProductID=818&SEName=malva-flower-blue


 

I ordered from herbco yesterday and received a 10 percent coupon to use today. If anyone is interested in the coupon code please send me a private message. The code says it is only valid for today.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 10, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> My coffee leave in is lovely, though. I did get a shock tho, when I poo'ed my hair last night and the rinse water was brown!!!



 Wow, your coffee leave in must be strong, I got to step up my game. My water is clear.


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 10, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Wow, your coffee leave in must be strong, I got to step up my game. My water is clear.



 Yes it's how I make my coffee in the mornings. Any remainder that goes cold is put into my spray bottle with a tsp of castor oil. Waste not, want not. 

I'm such a hill billy about these things, lol. (Psst! I water down the kids o.j so that it goes further, too. But don't tell them...)


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @Lita Don't think I'll be gettin' any. (Unless there's a Sale) A little too 'steep ' ($).
> 
> So is Hairitage's, but I did get a Jar. She hooked me with that 'sample'
> 
> I hope Claudie's Coffee Line isn't as pricey.erplexed



IDareT'sHair thanks to your post about this I picked up the Hairitage hydration one too and have been using it on my scalp daily for the last 3 days or so and so far so good. I will see what my results are with it after using it for a while but I like it so far.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2012)

bign__17

I love it!  

Now, I just have to 'budget' it into my $.  It's so nice & creamy!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bign__17
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Now, I just have to 'budget' it into my $. It's so nice & creamy!


 
It sure is . I will be using mine today or tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> bign__17
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Now, I just have to 'budget' it into my $.  It's so nice & creamy!





			
				Shay72 said:
			
		

> It sure is . I will be using mine today or tomorrow for the first time.



I know right!!!, so just so I am sure that I am doing things right how are you both using it, meaning moisturizer, conditioner?..I've been parting my hair and putting it directly on the scalp and messaging it in.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2012)

bign__17

The same.  Part & apply to scalp.  I also massage it in.  I love the consistency. 

I re-upped on a 4 ounce last night.erplexed


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 10, 2012)

@bign 17
The only thing I've put on my scalp in a while is oil but I am contemplating with this one. If not, I will just use it on the length of my hair.


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> bign__17
> 
> The same.  Part & apply to scalp.  I also massage it in.  I love the consistency.
> 
> I re-upped on a 4 ounce last night.erplexed





			
				Shay72 said:
			
		

> @bign 17
> The only thing I've put on my scalp in a while is oil but I am contemplating with this one. If not, I will just use it on the length of my hair.



Thanks so much ladies (big hug)......looks like I am doing it right,

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2012)

*cough*
After reading Shay72 inspiring post, I decided to make some Coffee Oil in my Crock Pot.

Here's where I messed up:

1) Used Coconut Oil.  Didn't have enough Olive Oil so used Olive & Coconut.  Forgot Coconut will Solidify.

2) I dumped the grounds into the Oil (instead of putting them in a Cheese Cloth Tea Bag) which I have plenty of.....so now I think Imma have a mess on my hands.

So, after it sits, how easy/hard is it going to be to Strain?  

Lawd...Why didn't I remember to put that Coffee in a Tea Bag?

UUGGGGHHHHH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2012)

PART 2 of my Epic Fail at making Coffee Oil

I ended up, taking a Nylon Knee-High, placing it over a Coffee Cup & Pouring the Oil into the Cup.

I'll let it sit overnight and _try_ to remove the Knee-High in the morning. 

Next time:

I will use Olive Oil. I will put the Coffee in the Cheesecloth, place it in the Oil and allow it to sit for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## hair4today (Mar 10, 2012)

Ladies, thought I'd share some herbal hair recipes I found while researching tea rinses. I like that you're provided exact measurements and herbal blends targeted to different hair and scalp issues. Enjoy!

Breakage
1 tsp blue malva
1 tsp irish moss
1 tsp hibiscus powder

Dandruff
1 tsp neem powder
1 tsp white willow bark
1 tsp burdock root

Growth
1 tsp stinging nettle
1 tsp horsetail
1 tsp peppermint
1 tsp basil

Condition/Shine
1 tsp horsetail
1 tsp stinging nettle
2 tsp hibiscus powder
1 tsp coltsfoot
1 tsp parsley

Detangling/Conditioning
1 tsp irish moss
1 tsp marshmallow root
1 tsp stinging nettle
1 tsp coltsfoot
2 tsp hibiscus powder
1 tsp blue malva

*add your favorite EO (lavender, rosemary, lemongrass, tea tree) to the mix.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2012)

I think my last black tea rinse was a little too strong (used 2 tea bags instead of my usual 1) and my hair shrunk really really tight - almost to my scalp - not pretty . 

It was so wierd because my henna treatment has this exact effect on my hair - maybe it's the tannins.

Tomorrow, I am going back to using 1 teabag with some caffeine powder added. I don't mind all the strengthening nor how well it nukes shedding, but the shrinkage was ridiculous. 

It still works very well with 1 teabag so I have no idea why I used 2 the last time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2012)

Aggie

Good Point about the Tannins tho'.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 10, 2012)

I did a Tea Rinse last night with Shi Naturals.

Put some Jar of Joe on my scalp...good stuff right there!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2012)

Massaged in some of my Home-made janky-stanky Coffee Oil.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 11, 2012)

I did a tea rinse of(burdock, nettle,horsetail,saw palmetto, peppermint, chamomile)

I picked up box of tea from TJ Max, black tea with rose hip and hibiscus.  They have the bet of tea mixes and cheap.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2012)

I just finished my black tea/caffeine powder rinse and I'm back to 1 teabag again. My hair still shrunk but only a tiny bit - I can deal with that! 

Now I'm Dcing with AO HSR mixed with SD VSC because the HSR by itself did not feel moisturizing enough. 

I knew that would happen after a moderate to hardcore protein treatment (used Duo Tek mixed with AO Swimmers conditioner). This turned out quite nicely by the way. 

I can't wait to finish up my hair today - feeling a little lazy. Anyway 25 more minutes to go and I'm done with it for the day.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaged in some of my Home-made janky-stanky Coffee Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2012)

Seamonster

Seriously Sea, Gurl....it is a hotmess.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 11, 2012)

Today was brew day! My usual coffee and nettle, peppermint and fennel tea mix with some honey and castor, avocado, rosemary and clary sage oils. Added just a smudge of AO HSR to help the oils mix better... Can't wait to wash tuesday!


----------



## felic1 (Mar 11, 2012)

ordered my teapritz from claudie's!


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 12, 2012)

Anakinsmomma said:


> Today was brew day! My usual *coffee and nettle, peppermint* and fennel tea mix with some *honey* and castor, avocado, rosemary and clary sage oils. Added just a smudge of AO HSR to help the oils mix better... Can't wait to wash tuesday!



Wooh, those sound yummy and similar to my tea mix on sat. I had the bolded and burdock root, under my AO HSR conditioner. My hair felt lovely afters.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying some CS Red zinger tea to add to the mix. I just learned its made of TWO types of hibiscus :Lick:  an its deeelicious!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 12, 2012)

Red zinger? Oooo please let us know if you do try!

And I wanna thanks the ladies who got me onto burdock root! its definately helping the shed. But even better? My hair is retaining moisture. This is the only change I've made besides MN which I found is very drying. And its keeping it moist on top pf THAT.

Been spritzing 50/50 burdock/nettle nightly as a leave in. Then the coco/shea mix to seal for the last 3 or 4 nights in a row. Its amazing!  

Never been this soft and fluffy before...its like a nappy cloud....  didn't even have to tend to it this morning b4 work. Fluffed with my fingers and go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2012)

Wash Day tomorrow

Will Use:
Tea Rinse of: Horsetail, Nettle, Burdock Root, Saw Palmetto, Dried Blue Malva Flowers
Coffee Rinse: Columbian Supreme
ACV Rinse:  Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Rinse


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2012)

My teas are in so I will be making some mixes this weekend. I have horsetail,saw palmetto, burdock root, catnip, fenugreek, and moringa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2012)

@Shay72

You'll Lurve the Shine from that Moringa


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 13, 2012)

Alright ladies. You twisted my arm. I'll try burdock root. Happy?


----------



## felic1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello Everyone!! Hello @I DareT's Hair!! I had a paper due..it's finished. I am taking these braids out, layer by layer(3) of them. My hair is pretty moist. so far not a lot of debris. i digress


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm in awe, I just read half of this thread and I'm inspired to tea rinse.  I use to boil peppermint, rosemary, and basil leaves and rinse with that and I loved it but it was a hassle because the herbs would go bad before I could finish using it.  I'm going tea shopping wednesday and I hope I can find a winning combo.


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 13, 2012)

Well my friend has twisted my hair for me again in medium twists. She used the claudies products I had received @ w/end. Now back to coffee spritz leave-in and sealing with castor/coffee oil.

My hair feels soft and strong.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 13, 2012)

My Coffee oil is still sitting, unlike most here I did have the guts to pull out the crock pot yet, so I am just going to let this one mix like sweet tea for a few weeks, then see what I have.


----------



## Baggettcindy (Mar 13, 2012)

wow...I've never heard of coffee/tea rinses. how does this work?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 13, 2012)

Did a tea rinse with the last of my black tea/nettle/horsetail/neem tea. Time to mix some more - this time around I will make a tea with: black tea, nettle, neem, horsetail, saw palmetto, rosehip berries and fenugreek


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 13, 2012)

Anakinsmomma said:
			
		

> Alright ladies. You twisted my arm. I'll try burdock root. Happy?



Anakinsmomma yessss! Lol. Sadly I'm out of burdock. Will at it the grocery list...ek!

Of course now I have to try these blue malva (?) flowers everyone is raving about. Sorry on the app can't remember the exact name. I do believe I've seen those at whole foods...oooo!


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 13, 2012)

Aggie said:


> I think my last black tea rinse was a little too strong (used 2 tea bags instead of my usual 1) and my hair shrunk really really tight - almost to my scalp - not pretty .
> 
> It was so wierd because my henna treatment has this exact effect on my hair - maybe it's the tannins..





Bajanmum said:


> For ladies that black tea rinse under their dc, How long do you keep it on before rinsing?
> 
> Today was wash day for me and my 3 girlies, so I started mine first. Poured the tea rinse, added hsr on top and plonked my heat cap on, while I tidied the house, washed the girls hair with CURLS and styled with Kinky Curly. That took about 4 hours...
> 
> ...



@Aggie you were right about the tannins and for anyone else who's wondering about black tea rinse, I did some research and found this: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=333621

Which is the reason why I'll be sticking to herbal/coffee tea rinses from now on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will DC with a Cup of Columbian under Tiiva Naturals Coffee & Capucua DC'er.

Will do a Tea Rinse and ACV Rinse as a Final.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> @Aggie you were right about the tannins and for anyone else who's wondering about black tea rinse, I did some research and found this:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=333621
> 
> Which is the reason why I'll be sticking to herbal/coffee tea rinses from now on.


 
I actually love the tea rinses. I was just not prepared for my hair shrinking so tightly. 

On Sunday past, I used just 1 teabag instead of 2 and it turned out ok and so that's what I'll be using from now on.

One of these days, I might give the coffe a try and see how it affects my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2012)

Aggie

oke:oke:Coffee Rinses.  

Girl....Give it a Shot!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> oke:oke:Coffee Rinses.
> 
> Girl....Give it a Shot!


 
IDareT'sHair,

Pusha....!

Anyway girlie, does the coffee also make your hair hard like the tea?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2012)

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair,
> 
> Pusha....!
> 
> Anyway girlie, *does the coffee also make your hair hard like the tea?*


 
Aggie

I haven't found that. 

But what I have been doing is, applying my Coffee then putting whatever DC'er I'm using on top.  And then Steaming.  

So, I haven't experienced that.


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 14, 2012)

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair,
> 
> Pusha....!
> 
> *Anyway girlie, does the coffee also make your hair hard like the tea?*



@Aggie

I've been using coffee and herbal tea rinses and my hair has been softer than cotton. So I would say FOR ME, that coffee's the better option.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 14, 2012)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 14, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair,
> 
> Pusha....!
> 
> Anyway girlie, does the coffee also make your hair hard like the tea?



I mix my black tea with coffee and herbal tea (too lazy to do separate rinses  ) and my hair is always soft.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 14, 2012)

My hair is quite soft as well, but I just use herbal teas. ACV rinse three times per week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2012)

Aggie

So why is your hair hard?  Could it be the type of Tea?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> So why is your hair hard? Could it be the type of Tea?


 

You know, strange you should ask this IDareT'sHair because I just realized I changed the tea from a herbal blend to just straight and plain Lipton black tea. I mean that stuff is strooooooooong.

The herbal blend was much milder and left my hair pretty soft too. I have so much of the straight black tea now though so I will just have to use it and/or drink it up. I will make it work.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 14, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> You know, strange you should ask this IDareT'sHair because I just realized I changed the tea from a herbal blend to just straight and plain Lipton black tea. I mean that stuff is strooooooooong.
> 
> The herbal blend was much milder and left my hair pretty soft too. I have so much of the straight black tea now though so I will just have to use it and/or drink it up. I will make it work.



Well you could always add a touch of a humectant with the black teas. I add a tblsp glycerin in my mix.

Probably making my puff too soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2012)

@Aggie

I use Lipton Black Pearl Tea too. But it has never left me with hard hair. 


Maybe it's the Leave-Ins I use that help to soften things up afterwards.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I use Lipton Black Pearl Tea too. But it has never left me with hard hair.
> 
> ...


 

My hair is not hard once I condition. It's actually only immediately after pouring on the black tea. It shrinks really tight and I have to use a good conditioner afterwards to really moisturize and stretch it back out. 

I don't end my wash day with hard hair though. It's usually left feeling more on the strong side than soft and mushy. For soft results, I have to use a deep moisturizing conditioner


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 14, 2012)

Massaged in some Jar of Joe this afternoon. 
I'll be doing a tea rinse later on, with Shi Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2012)

Brownie518

I spritzed today.  I wasn't planning on Spritzing this early, but the weather.....Oh My!

I think I will start out with Teas and throw some HTN Follicle Booster in there somewhere too.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

This weather is something else! Nice, but it makes me uneasy because it's too early for this. As crazy as the weather's been, we could end up with 2 ft of snow next week.  Better not!

I can't wait to start my wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> This weather is something else! Nice, but it makes me uneasy because it's too early for this. As crazy as the weather's been, *we could end up with 2 ft of snow next week. * Better not!
> 
> I can't wait to start my wash.


 
Brownie518

That's what I said today at work.erplexed 

I know.  I wasn't tryna' pull out my Spritzeszezes this Early.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought five teas to see if this is a challege I can join.  I know nothing about tea rinsing so I bought whatever sounded nice smh I bought;
Earl Grey
Chamomile
Rooibos
Peppermint
Tulsi
...I'm going to try this blend tonight.  Yep I'm putting it all together.  I hope my hair loves it so I can join this challenge.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^^^sounds good! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2012)

Massaging in:  Hairitage Hydrations "Jar Of Joe" Coffee Hair Creme.

DayDreamist

Your Blend sounds delicious!  Let us know how that works for you.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaging in:  Hairitage Hydrations "Jar Of Joe" Coffee Hair Creme.
> 
> @DayDreamist
> 
> Your Blend sounds delicious!  Let us know how that works for you.



@IDareT'sHair This blend was as good as it sounded!!

I'm joining this challenge.  I am soooooooo impressed.  I have never had hair this soft and strong to where i really dont need to m&s. I pre pooed with conditioner, shampooed (scalp only), and since I'm new to all these teas I layered avocado and argan oil on my hair to protect my hair just in case.   I did five passes through my hair then without rinsing the tea out I added my DC and left that on for 30min.  I'm hooked! I want to try spritzing my scalp with this combo as well because my scalp is very stimulated and tingly.  I love tea rinsing.

Both pictures are leave in product free.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^^^^  

Welcome!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 16, 2012)

DayDreamist said:


> I bought five teas to see if this is a challege I can join.  I know nothing about tea rinsing so I bought whatever sounded nice smh I bought;
> Earl Grey
> Chamomile
> Rooibos
> ...



Welcome to the challenge! 

Look forward to hearing your results. 

ETA: posted before I saw your results. Congrats! looks nice and soft!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 16, 2012)

Been spritzing nightly the last few nights.

Was sad my flax gel went bad on me (over 2 weeks old in the fridge). So substituted with the EcoStyler. I know its a rave for most, but my twist outs did not pop like with the flax. It also reverts quickly with the Eco.

On the upside, I think it's time for a light protein treatment! The (almost) nightly spritzing has made my hair VERY moist. Its a nice change since the protein overload incident 2 months ago. It's been like straw until the last cpl weeks or so (henna helped too). Yay! I credit this challenge for bringing moisture back.  Speaking of, it's that time now...

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 16, 2012)

Tonight I did an ACV and rosemary rinse.  My mother sent me a huge pack of fresh rosemary from her California garden.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 16, 2012)

Aggie said:


> You know, strange you should ask this IDareT'sHair because I just realized I changed the tea from a herbal blend to just straight and plain Lipton black tea. I mean that stuff is strooooooooong.
> 
> The herbal blend was much milder and left my hair pretty soft too. I have so much of the straight black tea now though so I will just have to use it and/or drink it up. I will make it work.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I use Lipton Black Pearl Tea too. But it has never left me with hard hair.
> 
> ...




Aggie, maybe you can dilute your teas with water.  I don't use straight black tea but when i want to get more out of my teas i put them in a gallon jug with water.


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 16, 2012)

I can't get my nose outta my bottle of Hair Trigger. It's delish!!!

Vanilla Pound cake scent is ab fab. I don't think I need to tell y'all that i'll be using that in ma hurr tonight with it's black tea and yummy goodness


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2012)

Ltown said:


> @Aggie, maybe you can dilute your teas with water. I don't use straight black tea but when i want to get more out of my teas i put them in a gallon jug with water.


 

Thanks Ltown, I will try that. 

By the way  ladies, I am relaxing my hair this weekend at 15 weeks post and I will be pulling it out a little straighter this time around. The curls are wayyyyyyyyyy too  tight for me to manage without ssks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2012)

Wash Day!

Got My Coffee, Tea & ACV Locked & Loaded


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 16, 2012)

I am using the last of my yellow dock mix. Going to add catnip to it for next week. Oh and  next month my home made coffee oil should be ready. Good times! I have just been letting it soak, but I may see if I can get a tiny crock this week end to slow cook it for a few hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2012)

My Coffee was still a bit Hot when I got ready to DC, so I couldn't use it underneath my DC'er.erplexed

So I'll pour it on with my Tea Rinse (before my ACV)

Will massage in Hair Trigger - which contains Black Tea after my hair dries.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 16, 2012)

My Claudie's tea spritz has arrived!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> My Claudie's tea spritz has arrived!


 
Shay72

Doesn't it have the best-est ingredients?


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
 I'm so excited about this product!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil blend and massaged it in. Sitting under my heat cap for about 30 minutes. My version of a HOT. Will cowash in the morning.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 17, 2012)

No MN tonight cuz I'm too lazy to mix a new batch.

Am about to spray my burdock/nettle/glycerin spritz, and put in ~7 or 8 large braids for a braidout tomorrow for a family member's bday party. Then it's wash day (finally!). I havent washed in almost two weeks! That's the longest ever. Needs a clarify for sure...


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 17, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Thanks @Ltown, I will try that.
> 
> By the way  ladies, I am relaxing my hair this weekend at 15 weeks post and I will be pulling it out a little straighter this time around. The curls are wayyyyyyyyyy too  tight for me to manage without ssks.



Aggie I hear you! Been eyeing the creamy crack and thinking, "just a texlax wouldn't hurt!"   Personally, I'm in ssk hell right now (been finding them in random spots all week. grrr!)...hangin in nonetheless.

Good luck & Let us know how it goes!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 17, 2012)

DC'ing with MD's  peach syrup on top of a tea rinse for 1hr under a conditioning cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2012)

Massaged in a little Hairitage Hydrations "Jar Of Joe" Coffee Hair Creme. YUM!


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 17, 2012)

Wash day. 

I forgot to brew my tea for wash day the night before *Yikes*, so I had to forgo that and did an acv rinse instead after my oil rinse. Oh, and I oil rinsed with my coffee oil and it was lovely. It really did smell like a cup of coffee was in my hair!

Massaged my scalp with my lovely Hair trigger as well. It's my fave product at the moment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> *Massaged my scalp with my lovely Hair trigger as well. It's my fave product at the moment.*


 
Bajanmum

Yep.  Mine Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2012)

Applied my Home-made Coffee Oil & a little Hair Trigger (which contains Black Tea by the way)


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 18, 2012)

Did a black tea rinse earlier before damp detangling and braiding my hair. It's time for me to make or buy another tea spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2012)

MaraWithLove

Claudie has a nice one.  You have to Convo her for it though (because it's not listed).  It's 16 ounces for $10.50.

I think we listed the ingredients a while back.


----------



## Lita (Mar 18, 2012)

Scalp Pre poo coffee pomade,Washed with keracare sulfate free poo, Marie Dean Peach/honey & syrup Dc 45min,Bear fruit desert leave in,Java bean balm,sealed with Rice bran oil...HairTrigger on scalp...

Hair is very soft & smells divine...

I'm out of Peach Dc & almost out of Java bean balm...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 19, 2012)

My Claudie order arrived today. Can't wait to try out the Balancing Quinoa Coffee Hair Cream! 

IDareT'sHair thanks for the rec love!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2012)

Made my Growth Blend last night and allowed it to Steep & Rest overnight.  

Here's what I Brewed:

Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root
Saw Palmetto
Rosemary
Yerba Mate
Dried Flowers of *Blue Malva, Hibiscus, Calendua*

Will use it Wash Day (tomorrow) with a Coffee Rinse and an ACV Final Rinse


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 19, 2012)

Dangit! Out of burdock.  Still have tea left over in the fridge, tho.

Yesterday was wash day. 

-pre-pooed with coconut oil and my burdock/nettle spritz and let sit for an hour.
-baking soda clarifier
-SM's Purficiation Mask
-DC with Mane n Tail (got so much leftover, so why not?) for an hour
-Tea spritzed again
-sealed with coco/shea/mango butters I melted together
-dried in puffs overnight (too tired to twist)

Tonight will spritz, seal, twist with my new batch of flax gel.  Ready for work tomorrow!


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 19, 2012)

Did a yellow dock tea rinse yesterday. Today, I popped by the mall, and got a expresso from William Sonoma, it was so bitter; I did a coffee rinse with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2012)

Seamonster That Espresso sounds like a good, powerful Rinse.  

I'm currently using Columbian and it's Skrong too.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 19, 2012)

I did a black tea rinse yesterday on wash day. I also used my amla/brahmi tea as a leave-in spritz before I started my twists.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi ladies, im not in this challenge but have a question. Can I do tea rinses while in braids? (my own hair) if I can do I shampoo after or just water rinse. I have black tea, alma, neem, & brahmi powders. I want to do rinses so bad!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2012)

hair4romheaven

Why not make it into a Spritz and use it that way?


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 19, 2012)

I got my Claudie's Tea spritz today. I'll be using that next wash


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 19, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:


> Hi ladies, im not in this challenge but have a question. Can I do tea rinses while in braids? (my own hair) if I can do I shampoo after or just water rinse. I have black tea, alma, neem, & brahmi powders. I want to do rinses so bad!!!



Of course you can! Some of us (like me) put it in a spray bottle and use it as a leave-in.   Aint no harm in it.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 20, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, im not in this challenge but have a question. Can I do tea rinses while in braids? (my own hair) if I can do I shampoo after or just water rinse. I have black tea, alma, neem, & brahmi powders. I want to do rinses so bad!!!



I just did one and I'm in cornrows


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll be brewing my herbal tea tonight for wash day tomorrow. Not sure what I'll use yet, but will def involve
coffee 
nettle
burdock root and
plantain leaves

I might not add anyhthing else to it just yet.

Oh Claudie has listed her tea rinse on her website...checked it out this morning while doing a mock shopping cart


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 20, 2012)

Rinsed with my tea blend (rooibos, peppermint x2, earl grey, tulsi, and chamomile) and did it as a final rinse.  Added leave in sealed and bunned. Took down my bun to seal my ends and my hair is loving this tea rinsing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2012)

Wash Day!

Coffee Rinse
Tea Rinse
ACV


----------



## hair4today (Mar 20, 2012)

My newest love...Jar of Joe. Delish . Tis' all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2012)

hair4today said:


> *My newest love...Jar of Joe. Delish . Tis' all.*


 

hair4today

Gurl................. 

Now we need to Ta'wk.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2012)

Been tea spritzing daily with Claudie's Tea Spritz.


----------



## hair4today (Mar 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, gurl thank you for recommending Hairtage Hydrations. Just done oiling my scalp with J of J and I can't get over how creamy and luxurious this butter is. It literally melted into my scalp with no greasy residue. The coffee scent hmmm hmmm delicious. I keep sniffing my hair to get a whiff of Joe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2012)

hair4today

Gurl...Hairitage is the bomb.com  I love the:

(In no particular order)

"Sprout"
Jar of Joe
Avocado Clouds
Mango Clouds
Happy Hempy Hair
Coconut Yuzu
Creamy Horsetail 
Blueberry & Sage
Aloe & Peach Pomade
Sweet Butter Pomade
Creamy Jojoba w/Argan Oil
Creamy Macadamia Oil
Castor Infusion
Calming Chammomile Scalp Creme
Cocoaloe Hydrator (a Lovely Hair Milk)

Errrthang is lovely.  All Of Them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2012)

I left my Tea (Growth Blend) in and my hair feels wonderful. 

I usually Rinse it out before applying my leave in.

My Blend Consisted of:

Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root
Saw Palmetto
Yerba Mate
Rosemary
*dried flowers of Blue Malva, Hibiscus, Calendua and a pinch of Red Clover*


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 21, 2012)

Washing ma hair today. I've got breakage from too much protein...When will I learn that my hair likes protein little and every so often? I'm having to wash twice/week now to limit the damage and soften my strands. 

So, clarifying shampoo
herbal tea and coffee rinse
co-wash with ao hsr 
heat cap for 15mins
acv rinse
leave in
qb aohc
hair trigger
coffee oil to seal 
and baggy for the night

Phew! It shouldn't take me long, I'll start after I pick up the kids from school this evening and before I start dinner


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2012)

I didn't do this last week. Just didn't feel like going to get the tea.

I need to think this through though. I have low porosity hair so alkaline products will open my cuticle which is what I want to do when DCing. But I know coffee is acidic and probably regular tea is as well. So applying that before my DC is having a counter affect.

So I am going to try doing a herbal tea rinse to see if it opens my cuticles and let the regular tea and coffee rinse go. Herbal teas are more alkaline. 

I was wondering why my hair has been feeling drier lately after the tea rinses. I have to be careful not to cause one problem while trying to fix another.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 21, 2012)

faithVA OMG, I think we are hair twins. Everything you say about your hair, sounds like my hair. I am low porosity, but my hair has been retaining water since I amped up these herbal rinses. 

Did one expresso rinse, and it stopped the breakage immediately .


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> @faithVA OMG, I think we are hair twins. Everything you say about your hair, sounds like my hair. I am low porosity, but my hair has been retaining water since I amped up these herbal rinses.
> 
> Did one expresso rinse, and it stopped the breakage immediately .


 
That's good to hear. I will definitely try the herbal rinse. I am going to henna soon. I have been using black tea with my henna. But after reading I will need to add some lemon juice to make the tea more alkaline. I will also add heat to open my cuticles more. Hopefully the henna will bond better. Will see what I learn.


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 22, 2012)

Washed my hair with a lovely tea and coffee rinse yesterday. Nettle, hibiscus, plantain leaves, burdock root, marshmallow root, chamomile, catnep, and horsetail went into my mix and some very strong coffee. My hair loved it, and it was so sooooft afterwards. Hardly any shedding either, that's a first for me.

Hair trigger softens all my NG, too. Wow, I'm loving my wash days .


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

This morning did a coconut conditioner cowash. Then spritzed with nettle and burdock. Sealed.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 22, 2012)

Steaming for 30mins with MD's coffee & Kokum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2012)

Brought a Couple of Cups of Coffee home from this (black) Coffee Shop.  

They were getting ready to brew some "Fresh" and I asked if I could have a couple of cups to go before they pitch it.

So, I'll use one tomorrow and one Tuesday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2012)

Steaming with a Cup of Columbian Coffee & Moisture Balance Conditioning Creme.

Will possibly leave-in my Growth Tea Blend.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just put on some IPN Tea-lightful Shine. It has 

Organic Green and Black Tea Infused Oil Blend, Organic Broccoli Seed, Shea and Avocado Butters, Vitamin E, Tea Tree Oil,Karanja Oil,


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 24, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Just put on some IPN Tea-lightful Shine. It has
> 
> Organic Green and Black Tea Infused Oil Blend, Organic Broccoli Seed, Shea and Avocado Butters, Vitamin E, Tea Tree Oil,Karanja Oil,



Sounds nummy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger.  It has Black Tea.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2012)

Tea rinsed with green tea last night before applying my henna. I will spray on the same tea this morning before I apply my DC.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> Sounds nummy



Bajanmum - It is!! I love it!! 

IDareT'sHair

I always forget that Trigger has Tea in it. Just massaged some in. I can't wait to see how long it takes me to run through this 16oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2012)

Brownie518

Yeah Gurl...My Boo-Boo has Black Tea in it......

Me too.  Gurl, I hope I don't kill this 16 ounce bottle in like 2 weeks or something? 

I gotta slow it down.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah Gurl...My Boo-Boo has Black Tea in it......
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair

I plan to use it only once a day, but probably only 5x a week or so. Hopefully, it won't go as fast as the last one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2012)

Brownie518

Agreed.  Imma make sure this one last at least until May.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2012)

Massaged in Hairitage Hydration's "Jar Of Joe" Coffee Hair Creme

Will wash tomorrow and I've already pulled out my Black Tea Rinse (to allow it to become room temperature).

Will also use an ACV Rinse

CAT = Coffee, ACV and Tea


----------



## MrsHouston (Mar 25, 2012)

Joining, as I've be doing tea rinses since last Fall.  It cured my shedding, so I'm sticking with it forever.  I stared reading this thread this month and I luv it!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2012)

Spritzed on my coffee/tea mix then topped with SSI's Fortifying Masque. Will steam in a bit.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 25, 2012)

Tea rinse with acv today.


----------



## Bajanmum (Mar 25, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I plan to use it only once a day, but probably only 5x a week or so. Hopefully, it won't go as fast as the last one.



I've been hair triggering (that sounds bizarre ) everyday, a.m and p.m. Yes I'm going at it hard coz I'm aiming for maximum growth. I got a applicator bottle that only lets the oil out in dots atta time, so I just dot it into my scalp and rub it in. I haven't used much so far, but have seen thickening of ng already.



MrsHouston said:


> Joining, as I've be doing tea rinses since last Fall.  It cured my shedding, so I'm sticking with it forever.  I stared reading this thread this month and I luv it!



Good to have you aboard. I was wondering how long it would be before you joined us. LOL. Yeah, the reduced shedding is always a plus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2012)

Massaged in Jar Of Joe!


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 25, 2012)

Did an herbal tea rinse under my GHE, mixed up some of everything. I am really enjoying rinsing with herbal tea, sealing with oil, then popping that GHE on. Bam, watch your mouth! I said Jerome's in the house!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2012)

Seamonster

Hey Sea, I read your post in another thread, so Hair Trigger is similar to the home-made potion you've been making uh?

Wow!  That's good.  So, have you perfected your mix?


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Yep, hair trigger is a knock off potion formula. I have gotten pretty good at oil infusions. I make all different kinds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2012)

Seamonster

When you say:  _"A knock off potion formula"_ what exactly do you mean?  

Just curious?  Because from the many Growth Oils I've tried, this one is 100% the truth. 

So, maybe they got it right.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair When Valerie first showcased her hair growth a lot of us got excited and did challenges on hairlista. We all did our own version of Valerie's recipes, so that is why I think all of our formula's as inspired by the original potion recipe. We would post pictures of our result many times a day so I believe you are correct in assuming all the testing resulted in high quality finished products. Additionally, the credibility that came from that process is pretty nice too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2012)

@Seamonster

That's Great! 

I'm proud of all you that have the patience to be a Mix-Master. Yeah, they put their foot in that Trigger and took the time to do it right.  

So, I'm glad you/them and errbody else that _Mix_ perfected the formula/creation you all had discussed on Hairlista. 

I don't know much about the Creator of Hair Trigger, but I think I read somewhere on her site that she was a member of one of the Hair Boards/Forums.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair it was created by a hairlista Lajours is her screen name


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2012)

Seamonster

Good Info.  Thanks Ms. Lady.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 25, 2012)

Used Claudie's Tea Spritz and left it in. My hair is super soft and silky.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Can you please add me to the list? Tonight, I made my first tea rinse with rooibos, oolong, and bamboo silica and added it to my leave in. Immediately, my hair felt soft and still is so hopefully this feeling will be long lived. In the future, I would like to experiment with western or Ayurveda herbs but for now I will just keep it simple and use what I have before purchasing anything new.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 25, 2012)

Still doing my tea rinses. Love 'em!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 26, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> IDareT'sHair Yep, hair trigger is a knock off potion formula. I have gotten pretty good at oil infusions. I make all different kinds.



Seamonster, wow so trigger jump on making valerie portions bigger than she did!  I have made it too witgout the pepper too much work with the biotin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2012)

morehairplease said:


> *Can you please add me to the list? Tonight, I made my first tea rinse with rooibos, oolong, and bamboo silica and added it to my leave in. Immediately, my hair felt soft and still is so hopefully this feeling will be long lived. In the future, I would like to experiment with western or Ayurveda herbs but for now I will just keep it simple and use what I have before purchasing anything new.*


 
morehairplease

I got-chu Girlie!  Welcome!

I think you'll get such good/positive results with the Tea Rinses you won't even have to experiment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2012)

Did a Coffee Rinse underneath and Steamed with Naturelle Grow's Intense Deep Conditioner on top.

Will do a quick ACV Rinse with Nexxus Ensure's Acidifying Rinse

And use my Home-made Herbal Tea Blend as a Leave-In:

Burdock
Black Tea
Nettle
Horsetail
Saw Palmetto
Rosemary
Dried Flowers: Blue Malva, Hibiscus, Calendua


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair thanks sweetie! I am doing the GHE now and hopefully have found my staple regimen with the addition of the tea rinse/ghe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2012)

@morehairplease

Incorporating Black Tea Rinses was the "Best" thing I did for my Hair in 2011, which made me want to 'venture' out and try:

Coffee and Herbal Tea Rinses. 

Adding Black Tea Rinses mid-late 2011, I think, completely improved my Hair & my Regimen

Enjoy!


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 27, 2012)

Yesterday was wash day. Forgot to pre-poo with my tea spritz. After washing with my shampoo masque and conditioning masque I spritzed with burdock, nettle, glycerin then sealed with my new shea, coco, and mango butter cream mix. Twisted. Looks good and bouncy today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2012)

I pulled my Hair Trigger back out..... 

Lawd...I can't leave that stuff alone (and it has black tea).

I also used some of my Home-made Coffee Oil. It has EVOO & EVCO so it has Solidifed, but it instantly melts on contact.

Feels feels really good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2012)

Massaged in:  Hair Trigger, a bit of my Home-made Coffee Oil & a smidgen of Hairitage's "Jar of Joe" Coffee Hair Creme.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 28, 2012)

Applied my leave in after cleansing my hair today and now I am doing the ghe.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 29, 2012)

OMG! Stumbled across a natural shampoo bar made with nettle & coconut oil!!! It is SO on!

Will this count for the challenge? lol. I haven't shampooed since I henna'd last month. Will see what this does. If not, should work fine on DD's hair. Her's is thick and not as fragile as mine...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2012)

Prepooed with my coffee castor oil. Rinsed with vanilla honey chamomile tea.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 30, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Prepooed with my coffee castor oil. Rinsed with vanilla honey chamomile tea.



Oooh... I have that tea too!! Never thought to rinse with it...


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 30, 2012)

Been spritzing daily with Claudie's Tea Rinse. My hair feels so sift and silky.My hair has always been soft but never silky so this something new.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

My hair seems to shed less when I use herbal tea vs. black tea. Is that possible? Has anyone experienced this? 

When I used black tea I noticed no difference.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 30, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> My hair seems to shed less when I use herbal tea vs. black tea. Is that possible? Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> When I used black tea I noticed no difference.



Will let you know. Started earl grey and nettle this morning since I ran out of burdock.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 30, 2012)

Rinsed 2 days ago  with a mix of very warm coffee, honey & lemon green tea, and black tea. Massaged into scalp and left on for a few mins under a plastic cap. Love using the coffee (this was my first time), but despite following the rinse with conditioner, bf said my hair smells like coffee! Lol


----------



## Jewell (Mar 30, 2012)

I have used black tea, green tea, lavender and chamomile flowers (dried), star anise, dried rosemary, thyme, and dried sage, ginger root, and any other good dried herb i can find to make my own herbal tea since early 2011 (also add Ayurvedic powders), & there has been a great improvement with hair n scalp health, as well as a huge decrease in shedding.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 30, 2012)

Was thinking of doing a tea rinse today...but I'm gonna henna, so perhaps I'll save it for Monday. I will be doing an ACV rinse for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2012)

Wash Day:

Will do a Coffee, Black Tea, ACV Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2012)

faithVA

I haven't had shedding with either (Herbal or Black Tea).


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I haven't had shedding with either (Herbal or Black Tea).


 
My hair still shed severely with the black tea which is why I wasn't feeling it. But I have used the herbal tea the last 2 washes and its a major difference. I will keep going with the herbal tea to see. 

If the herbal tea continues to work I will just switch over to herbal teas. I think I will switch over to herbal teas in my henna as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2012)

faithVA

Yeah, if something/anything was causing me to "Shed" severely, I'd hafta' drop it like a Bad Habit.

I cannot endure/afford any more Set-backs (so I know what you mean). 

I really enjoy my Growth Blend as well as the Black Tea and have good results with both.

Now I wish I had some Green Tea Bags to add to my Growth Blend.  For that extra DHT Block/Removal.

I pick up a box of Green Tea when I'm at the Grocery Store.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 30, 2012)

faithVA said:


> My hair seems to shed less when I use herbal tea vs. black tea. Is that possible? Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> When I used black tea I noticed no difference.



faithVA, it just may not work for you, use herbal teas if that work.  One thing i found being on lhcf what work for many might not work for one.  I have use so many thing others raved about and swore that nothing wrong could happen i have the scars from some bad reactions.  Use what works and make you happy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2012)

Ltown

Nicely Put Ltown.  I totally Agree.  

Especially, if you have the potential to have reactions/setbacks.

Lawd knows I can't deal with another one.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 31, 2012)

Applied my DC on top of a coffee rinse and letting it sit for 1hr under a conditioning cap


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 1, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> My hair seems to shed less when I use herbal tea vs. black tea. Is that possible? Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> When I used black tea I noticed no difference.



faithVA been using the earl grey spritz with nettle for the past few day. Washed yesterday.

Twice as much shed in both wash and condition detangling! 

No more black teas for me. Good thing I found burdock at the store yesterday. Whew!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2012)

Brewing a Cup of Columbian Coffee for my Coffee Rinse tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2012)

I've noticed that green tea and tea blends work better for my hair than black tea faithVA. I will be drinking the remaining black tea I still have left.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 1, 2012)

Used Shi Naturals Tea Rinse before my DC.

Used Claudie's Tea Spritz as leave in!! Love this!!!!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 1, 2012)

I want to join.  I will start tomorrow.  I will be using a saw palmetto nettle, and black tea to start.  I think a scalp rinse after CW to start.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks

Welcome!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 1, 2012)

Running behind and losing all track of time but will be spritzing with my coffee/tea spritz combo topped off by my dc in a bit.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Yeah, if something/anything was causing me to "Shed" severely, I'd hafta' drop it like a Bad Habit.
> 
> ...


 
The black tea doesn't cause me to shed. I am just a heavy shedder normally. I don't notice any difference using the black tea. 

I used herbal tea just to see if the more alkaline tea would open my cuticles. It was purely a fluke. I will keep using the herbal tea and see if I am really noticing a decrease in shedding or if it was just a fluke.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> @faithVA been using the earl grey spritz with nettle for the past few day. Washed yesterday.
> 
> Twice as much shed in both wash and condition detangling!
> 
> No more black teas for me. Good thing I found burdock at the store yesterday. Whew!


 
Thanks that is good to know.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2012)

Aggie said:


> I've noticed that green tea and tea blends work better for my hair than black tea @faithVA. I will be drinking the remaining black tea I still have left.


 
Thanks Aggie. I am going to continue to test out the herbal teas I have. I bought a box of Nice Tea from Walgreen  That stuff is going in the trash  It's not worth drinking.


----------



## nurseN98 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey everybody  I'm joining the challenge. My hair is shedding and thinning out. In the last month I've shed so much hair I could probably make a small wig  I thought it was related to postpartum shedding but it's been going on for about 4 months now. At this rate I'll be nearly bald in a few months. So in addition to making an appt to see a doctor to make sure I'm not starting to have thyroid issues, I am starting coffee & tea rinses.

A couple of days ago I did a rinse with coffee, black tea, hibiscus and nettles. I left it on under conditioner, rinsed then put a little on just my scalp to leave-in. My scalp has been a little itchy but ok overall. I also have a few eo's (rosemary, sage, cedarwood) I may add those too at some point but for now I'm gonna just stick with the coffee & tea. I think I will add green tea too.

I'm gonna try to do this at least 3 or 4 times a week. I really hope this works for me...if not i'll be posting a thread about how bald I am.


----------



## Jewell (Apr 2, 2012)

Black tea really helps with my shedding, as does coffee. Rinsing with them tonight with ginger root and herbs added.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2012)

Using a Columbian Coffee Rinse under Silk Dreams Mocha DC'er.

Will do a Black Tea and an ACV Rinse as well.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 2, 2012)

nurseN98 said:


> Hey everybody  I'm joining the challenge. My hair is shedding and thinning out.
> 
> I also have a few eo's (rosemary, sage, cedarwood) I may add those too at some point but for now I'm gonna just stick with the coffee & tea. I think I will add green tea too.
> 
> I'm gonna try to do this at least 3 or 4 times a week.


@nurseN98, welcome to the challenge!

Good on you for checkin with a doc to be sure there aren't underlying issues. I love adding cedar EO to my tea spray! It has such a nice, refreshing smell and I get compliments on how good my hair smells quite often. 

Try doing one or two tea mixes at a time. If something is causing a reaction, like your itchies, it's harder to figure out what it is. Then, build up as you go. Of course, everyone is different and it may just work out fine.

Ahhh...off to go make my burdock and nettle tea spritz for my twists tonight....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 2, 2012)

Massaged with Claudie's elixir, misted and M&S with Claudies Quinoa Coffee and purabody's butter on my ends.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2012)

Massaged a bit of coffee castor oil into my crown area.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 4, 2012)

Spritzed with my ayurvedic tea this am.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 4, 2012)

Last night, I moisturized my hair with my tea infused moisturizer and sealed with oil.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2012)

oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil and gave myself a quick scalp massage. 

I have about a month of my coffee castor oil left. Then I will just do herbal tea rinses. Won't make any more coffee castor oil


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 4, 2012)

Spritzed with burdock and nettle (finally!). Sealed. Will do same tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2012)

Just Brewed some Coffee for tomorrow's Rinse.  

Will Do a CAT = Coffee, ACV, Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2012)

Wash Day!

Did a Coffee Rinse

Will do a Nexxus ACV Rinse and leaving my Tea Rinse in


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 6, 2012)

Co-washed and DC'ing now.
Have the kettle on and gonna brew my tea (black) soon. Using it as a final rinse.


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi y'all. 

Sorry for my MIA, no excuses. Just too lazy to log-in. 

Anyhoo, I've been spritzing with my coffee leave-in, oiling scalp with hair trigger that has black tea in and for my mid week co-washes doing a herbal tea rinse. I love it my wash daze.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 6, 2012)

Did a rinse with Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth.

Used Claudie's Tea Spritz for leave in.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 6, 2012)

Brewed some tea:amla, fengeek,black,saw palmetto,nettle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2012)

Ltown

Nice Brew.

I might look into adding Marshmallow Root (tea) and some Slippery Elm in my next Growth Tea Rinse.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 6, 2012)

Did a chaparral tea rinse. I was really excited because I finally added some catnip to the mix. My hair loves tea rinses. Going to put my homemade coffee oil in the mix soon, looking forward to seeing how that feels.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2012)

I did a tea rinse with sage tea tonight. Not sure how I like it. Will go back to the chamomile next week. I was too lazy to go upstairs to get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing a CAT = Coffee ACV and Tea *black*


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 8, 2012)

Did a black tea rinse - poured on my scalp, and spritzed my ayurvedic tea onto the length of my braids. Left that on for 20 mins. Then covered it with my DC and steamed that sucka IN!

About to make another batch of black tea - plan to add nettle, saw palmetto, burdock root, neem, horsetail, fenugreek maybe some yarrow as well. This is my anti-shedding + growth tea blend.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2012)

Used an acv/green tea rinse on my hair this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> About to make another batch of black tea - plan to add nettle, saw palmetto, burdock root, neem, horsetail, *fenugreek* maybe some yarrow as well. *This is my anti-shedding + growth tea blend.*


 

@bajandoc86

I was just looking at this & also Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm.

Nice Blend!


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I'm posting for my friend who's staying the long weekend with me and my family.

She arrived on friday and complained of an itchy scalp. She's wearing a weave at the mo and it's only a week old. I checked her scalp and saw a lot of tension pimples. You've guessed it...the cornrows under the sew-in are too tight . She didn't want to remove it as it was still only early days, but the itching was too much for her to bear, poor thing (oh and the person who installed the weave is a mutual friend of ours, so I couldn't say too much, but sufficed to say I wasn't too happy. She should know better than to cornrow that tight).

Anyhoo, I made an infusion of all the dried herbs i had, plantain leaves, nettle, hibiscus, burdock root, horsetail, black coffee, and marshmallow root and poured it over her scalp once cooled. 

I'm happy to report that the inflamation has gone down, there's been no more scratching and she's a much happier gal. It was a bit of a risk of matting, but we pulled the weave ends into a scrunchy and just tackled the scalp, then dried the weave nearer the scalp with a hair drier on cool. It completely refreshed her style as well.

If anyone has any idea which one of those herbs if not all, was the one responsible for reducing the inflamation, then speak up. I would like to hear theories. I think it was the plantain leaves as it has microbial and anti-fungal properties, but that might not be the full story.

Sorry for the long post, I hope you didn't get bored reading


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2012)

Spritzing my hair with a coffee/tea mix following with a dc on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2012)

Bajanmum

I would also say the Nettle & the Burdock Root helped.  And probably Marshmallow.

I know folks make various Poultices with each of these for a variety of Ailments.

Glad you were thinking fast.  Sounds like it helped alot.  Hopefully, that rinse also loosened things up a bit.

Good Job!


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks T, IDareT'sHair

I'll give her some of those herbs (nettle, plantain, burdock and marshmallow) to take home to make her own tea. If that hadn't worked, I would have tried some kind of oil...maybe jojoba and rosemary, or castor and clary sage?

I wish braiders who do it as a job, had to do a schooling course on the scalp and problems that could occur from tight braiding. I'm sure my one or 2 of my friend's spots are fluid filled, yuk . She was almost in tears. But at least it's sorted now.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 8, 2012)

I washed my hair today and forgot to use my rinse!!! But I did use my homemade coffee spritz


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 9, 2012)

I've been massaging in Jar of Joe lately.


----------



## zora (Apr 9, 2012)

Great challenge!  I'll be joining too!  I got some herbs in my dispensary I have to het rid of anyway.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 9, 2012)

Today's my 21st birthday so what better time to drink-I mean rinse to that?   I think I'll do a black tea rinse and add some nettle and horsetail extract to it!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 9, 2012)

HBD MaraWithLove!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2012)

MaraWithLove


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 9, 2012)

Prepping for my coffee and tea for my rinses tonight. 

I am also going to be upping my use of HH jar of joe because I have noticed some real breakage at my nape on the left side so I am going to be massaging it in that area nightly to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahhh been back on the burdock and the coils are pleeeeeased! Woohoo. Henna'd and used amla powder too. Amazing stuff!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 9, 2012)

Bajanmum said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm posting for my friend who's staying the long weekend with me and my family.
> 
> ...



Bajanmum I would say the nettle and/or burdock. The plaintain might have also helped and relieved dryness.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 9, 2012)

bajandoc86 IDareT'sHair Thanks ladies! 

I've put my tea rinse in already too and did an acv rinse!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2012)

Still spraying daily with Claudie's Tea Rinse. My hair feels so good .


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 9, 2012)

Massaged in some Jar of Joe.

I think I'm going to try spritzing a little of Claudie's Tea on my dry hair tomorrow. Love that stuff!!


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 9, 2012)

My scalp is loving chaparral and catnip, going to throw some in my GHE tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2012)

Brewed a Pot of Black Tea.  

Will refill my Gallon Jug.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2012)

Brewed a Cup of Coffee for tomorrow's Wash Day.

Will do a C.A.T.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 11, 2012)

Will do a coffee rinse during my wash routine later. SO got a sample pack for the Keurig and doesn't want the Extra Bold so I'm using that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *Will do a coffee rinse during my wash routine later. SO got a sample pack for the Keurig and doesn't want the Extra Bold so I'm using that.*


 
Brownie518

How'd the Extra Bold Coffee Rinse go Ms. B?



Getting ready to pour a Cup of Columbia over hair and Steam with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk & Silk Dreams Shea What Combo.

Will also do a Hairveda ACV Phinising Rinse 

And Black Tea with my Leave-In


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

That Extra Bold rinse was great!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 14, 2012)

Brewing a super strong mix of nettle and burdock. 

*New Idea!*
Will separate enough to mix with amla powder and Shea Moisture Conditioning Masque. DC that all night for washing tomorrow morning w/Shea Moisture Purification Masque. Then prep for twist out for partying tomorrow night.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brewed a Pot of Black Tea.
> 
> Will refill my Gallon Jug.


IDareT'sHair: A _gallon?!? _ Wow. You ain't pullin no punches, huh 

How long does that much last before it goes bad? I get a week out of my little spray bottle before it gets stinky.


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 14, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> @IDareT'sHair: A _gallon?!? _ Wow. You ain't pullin no punches, huh



Nope, Ms T doesn't play when it comes to her coffee/tea rinses. 

I'll be doing a tea rinse myself today with all my herbs, catnep, nettle, burdock/marshmallow root, plantain leaves and chamomile. I might throw in some dried rosemary just because...

I'll spray in some coffee and use my fave hair trigger oil. I'm sure I got an inch growth this month because of it, my cornrows are definetely lifting about half an inch since i did them 2 weeks ago. It's all good, people


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2012)

DarkJoy

I stick it in the Fridge.  It stays pretty good. I look at it like Ice Tea (or something)  I do mine twice a week.  

So everything's good.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 14, 2012)

used espresso as liquid for my henna paste


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

Will do a CAT

Coffee
Tea
ACV

Today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

@choctaw

Hey Hair Doctor of all things Herbal & Ayurvedic I have a Question

Will Coffee release the Dye in Henna? 

I noticed you were mixing Espresso with Henna.....Does it release the dye?

I currently use ACV but would try Coffee, if I can get the dye to release and a good Stain from it.

Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with coffee castor oil prior to my prepoo. I think I have 2 to 3 uses left. So will try to use it up before the end of May.

I washed with Castille Soap and my hair was feeling nice and smooth. I started spraying the herbal tea on the back of my hair and I could feel it shrinking and tightening up. So I only sprayed the back and left the front alone. I want to see how the Castille soap acts on my hair.

But the herbal tea rinses have really reduced my shedding. And the honey vanilla chamomile smells soooo good. Much better than it tastes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

@faithVA

I'm glad those Herbal Rinses have really been working for you. 

I am getting ready to start back on those once I finish up this latest "Brew" of Black Tea I made. 

I should have about 2-3 more Rinses and will go back to my Herbal "Growth Blend" (which is what I call it). i.e. Horsetail, Nettle, Saw Palmetto, Burdock Root etc....

For Summer I'll rotate the Growth Blend with a Shine Blend I'm thinking of Brewing with Moringa, Roobis and Hibiscus, Blue Malva etc.....

(Maybe Also Fenugreek, Marshmallow Root and Slippery Elm) if I decide to buy those.

ETA:  I don't think I'll make any more Coffee Oil until Fall/Winter.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

I used dark roast espresso which generally has lower acidity than light roasted coffees. I used about 1.5 cups to 1 cup henna. It did not significantly darken the stain but helped to mask the smell of neem seed oil. 

ACV or warm tea are cheaper products to quicken dye release. It felt good but I would rather drink my espresso


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

choctaw

Thanks Doc!

Okay. I'll keep using my ACV to release my dye.  I need that Stain so I can cover all this Grey.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2012)

Spritzed with my coffee/tea mix and topped it with CJ Curl Fix.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 15, 2012)

Ltown said:


> Another article found on CN:
> 
> Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) Rinse: Closes cuticle due to acidic pH, helps hair retain moisture, gives hair shine, bounce and definition.
> 
> ...



 Hm... Maybe I need to join this challenge since so many beautiful haired-ladies are hanging out in here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2012)

NappyNelle

If you got Coffee, Tea and/or ACV....we'd be glad to have You!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Apr 15, 2012)

Im in this challenge for the rest of the year!!!!
Im seeping burdock,cat nip,nettle,horsetail,thyme,hibiscus petals & saw palmetto seeds.
I bought tea bags to put the herbs in.
Im also going to get a crock pot to infuse these herbs in an oil. 
Im excited.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 16, 2012)

My hair is giving me the side-eye again. I've been neglecting my spritzes and it shows! I finally managed to squeeze in a wash and DC, which I kept having to put off due to work. ANyway...break break break! snap snap! shed shed!

I brewed some more today (which I meant to do a few days ago but had to work). Added my glycerin. Made some more mixed butter cream to seal.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 16, 2012)

OH btw,

Made the amla paste with burdock, nettle tea. Added a DC and the few drops I had of apricot oil. Left it on under a cap for 2 hrs. No heat. Rinsed and co-washed with SM conditioner and left that on.

It loosened the curl and defined my pattern better. The wash n go looks like a bunch of tiny ringlets and not the cotton ball I'm usually left with. Woohoo!


----------



## Lita (Apr 16, 2012)

Rubbed some HairTrigger on scalp....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 17, 2012)

Spritzed this morning and will do so again tonight. The shed and breaking has stopped. I won't be neglecing again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2012)

Doing a CAT tomorrow.

Just Brewed a couple Cups of Columbian.

Will also use Black Tea and Hairveda's Apple Cider Vinegar Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2012)

Steaming with Camille Rose Algae Hair Mask with a Cup of Columbian Coffee Underneath!

Will do a ACV Rinse (Hairveda) and a Black Tea Rinse with my Leave-In


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm making a coffee and tea spritz for a family member:

Black tea
Instant dark roast Coffee
Rosemary leaves
Nettle Powder
Rosehips
Dandelion Root
Horestail

I should have made extra for myself... My mix would be different though.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm about to brew a cup of coffee to rinse with later. 
I'll be using Claudie's Tea Spritz as part of my leave in.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 19, 2012)

I just ordered a whole bunch of herbs!! I can't wait to brew them up!!! I'm planning to make a spray moisturizer, a coffee/tea/herbal rinse mix, a henna release liquid and a scalp cream. Hmmmmm....

I ordered:
Plantain leaves
Whole hibiscus flowers
Burdock root
Nettle leaves
Apricot kernels (bitter)
Chamomile
Peppermint leaves

I looked at blue Malva... Ummm y'all weren't kidding when you said it was expensive 

I got some celery seed to make celery soda.


----------



## hair4today (Apr 19, 2012)

Anakinsmomma, these herbal mixes sound delish -- can you share your recipes, in particular the henna release liquird?


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm brewing my herbal tea and coffee mix as we speak. I'll be taking out my cornrows and dcing with the tea underneath. I'm still using hair trigger every day, sometimes twice a day. I've had so much growth


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 19, 2012)

I used some IPN Tea Lightful Shine, which has a couple of Teas in it.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 20, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> Anakinsmomma, these herbal mixes sound delish -- can you share your recipes, in particular the henna release liquird?



Will do. I'm thinking black tea with hibiscus, peppermint, plantain and a little acv. But I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 20, 2012)

Please share your ratios of tea bags to water. TIA.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm thinking I might do a coffee rinse...never did it before...hmmm I dunno


----------



## faithVA (Apr 20, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my coffee castor oil blend. Mixed some with water and coated my strands with it. My hair is nice and soft. Very little breakage. Twisted my hair up into 9 twists and put on my plastic cap. Now sitting under my heat cap doing my version of a HOT. Will wash in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2012)

I made a Pre-Poo with my Homemade Coffee Oil. I took some of my Hairitage Hydrations Jar Of Joe and mixed it with the Coffee Oil.

Applied and put on a Plastic Cap. Will Co-Cleanse it out with Naturelle Grow's Herbal Hair Cleanser.


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 22, 2012)

Another one using coffee oil. Will be doing an oil rinse with mine today. My hair is always very soft afterwards. I'll also do an acv rinse. Will use my hair trigger tonight, with its black tea goodness.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2012)

Spritzed my hair with my coffee/tea mix and topped with my dc.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 23, 2012)

Not been regular with spritzing like I promised my coils. Yes, they mad too. Been preocupied with work.

Going to give myself a spa day this week and try an experiment in making tea oil for a HOT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2012)

Did a Hair Trigger (contains Black Tea)/Mega-Tek Combo


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Apr 24, 2012)

Spritzed with my coffee mix the added AOHSR In sections and braided  Sealed with coconut oil on the shaft and castor oil on the ends. Some vatika oil on the scalp. Baggied while I slept. 

It was originally supposed to be a prepoo, but turned into a braidout. (Hence the Baggying). 
My hair is shiny, nicely defined and stretched. Soft and moisturize.


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 24, 2012)

Massaged in some Hair trigger last night, and have time to do it again this morning


----------



## Ltown (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello i haven't made tea in a while just being lazy.  I will be making ayurveda mixture.  faithVA, how's is the tea mix working?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2012)

[USER=68889 said:
			
		

> Ltown[/USER];15788267]Hello i haven't made tea in a while just being lazy. I will be making ayurveda mixture. @faithVA, how's is the tea mix working?


 
The last few times I did a tea rinse I kept it simple using 1 bag of vanilla chamomile tea in 1 cup of water. When I did the black tea rinses my shedding was the same. When I used the herbal tea my hair stopped shedding with the very first rinse  So I did herbal tea rinses for 3 weeks. Last week I skipped it to see how my hair would do. So far so good. The herbal tea seems to work for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2012)

Will Do a CAT tomorrow.

Coffee, ACV and Tea.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 24, 2012)

Cowashed this morning and the shed and breakage was insane. Made sure to tea spritz and let it dry. Will do same tonight and probably braid for a braid out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2012)

Tomorrow:

Will use my Homemade Coffee Butter/Oil Pre-Poo Rx under a Plastic Cap. 

I mixed the Coffee Oil I made (Espresso Grounds, Coconut Oil & EVOO) with Hairitage Hydrations "Jar Of Joe"

Will use this for about 20-30 minutes under Plastic Cap and then Co-Cleanse it out.

Will use Hairveda's ACV Rinse and my Growth Tea Rinse as a Leave-In. 

Growth Tea Rinse

Saw Palmetto
Horsetail Grass
Nettle
Burdock Root
Dandelion Root
Blue Malva Flowers
Hibiscus Flowers
Calendua Flowers
Rosemary
Wild Yam


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 24, 2012)

Still doing my herbal hair rinses. Just added my Komaza Spritz, which is basically a tea, but it has MSM in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2012)

Seamonster

Which Komaza Sea?  The Protein Strengthener or the other one?  

I forgot the name?  I think it's a Rejuvenator or something?


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Yep Honeycomb hair rejuvenator


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2012)

Getting ready to do my Hair.

I did my Coffee Oil & Coffee Butter Pre-Poo Creme under plastic cap.
Have my Cup of Columbian Brewed
Have my Herbal Growth Tea Rinse Ready
And my ACV Rinse

I got my Fenugreek & Catnip Tea(s) in the mail today.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Can you please share the recipe you use to make your infused coffee oil? I would love to make some to use as a sealer for my hair.

Many thanks in advance for your response,
morehairplease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2012)

@morehairplease

Hi Tishee!

What I did was put some Columbian Coffee Grounds in a Cheesecloth Draw-String Tea Bag.

I heated up EVOO & EVCO in a small Crock Pot and Dropped the Tea Bag (with the Coffee Grounds) down in there and let it simmer.

Then I poured it into applicator bottles. Unfortunately, the EVCO solidified. 

So, I warmed it up and transferred it into an empty Jar.

Next time I make it, not sure if I'll just use EVCO and put it in a Jar or.......use EVOO and put it in a Pointy-Tipped Bottle.

It's really easy to make tho'. I did let it sit in the Oil several hours.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Hallooo!

Doing some research and decided to add catnip to the mix. Just brewed it in with the regulars: nettle and burdock with a touch of glycerin in distilled water for the daily spritzing. Added EOs of lime and tangerine for a spring-fresh scent! lol.   Will update ya'll on how the 'nip works.

*Note to self #3:* _*No dark brew.*_ I think that's contributing to the issue like with black tea (which caused heavy shedding). It does better on a very light amber tea. I think the puff is now TOO soft & squishy. Last batch I let the tea infuse on the stove for over 15 mins. Before, the great results happened with a tea ball in a hot, but cooling *cup *of distilled water for 10 min or less. Did that again for this batch. We'll see.

On that note, I will not be trying coffee.

Today: Pre-poo'd the scalp and hair with the last of the dark brew and EVCO on scalp and ends. Have SM Purification Masque on now. Made an oat"milk" protein DC for strength w/the light brew in it. Will spritz and seal then braid for braid out.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil. Quick scalp massage and baggying to let it soak in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2012)

DarkJoy

Your Recipes sound Wonderful!  Delicious

I added Catnip & Fenugreek to my Growth Blend/Brew Tonight.

Imma get some Agave Nectar one day.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 26, 2012)

Slacked off on my entire reggie.  I've been doing hair, make up, and studying for my finals and I am only two finals away from a much needed break.  Haven't tea rinsed in the last two washes smh but sunday I plan to add fresh rosemary into my normal tea blend.


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 27, 2012)

I've brewed my herbal tea rinse and added this morning's leftover coffee to it.

Nettles,
marshmallow root
Plantain leaves
catnep
burdock root
hibiscus and
chamomile

I'm looking forward to an easy wash day, feeling kinda lazy this w/end. I'll massage in my HTGE and spend some quality time with the kids.


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 27, 2012)

And if I was really childish, I'd add that I'm post #1000 for this thread...But would I do that? 

Nah, not me


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 27, 2012)

Been massaging in Jar of Joe. I have my head soaked in Trigger right now and I'll be doing either a coffee or a tea rinse later.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 27, 2012)

Bajanmum  sweet


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

Brownie518

Mernin' Ms. B!

Steaming now and will do a Herbal Tea Rinse and follow-up with HV ACV


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Hey, T!!   What's goin on? Hey, you think Claudie's 'Kahve' line will be ready Monday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

@Brownie518

I was out on that Site last night looking................. 

_*so is that what it's called?...cute*_

Maybe that's why she changed the date of the Sale because it was suppose to start yesterday?


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I think thats what she said it would be called. I don't know but I hope so. I can't wait to see what she came up with. I need someone to come up with a nice coffee rinse or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

Brownie518

WOW! I'm getting excited! 

Imma hafta' re-work my List to make sure I get some of whatever!

Maybe that is why she postponed it until 4/30.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ I hope thats why...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

@Brownie518

I guess I will finalize my Claudie Cart on Monday. Imma wait and see if Khave Launches.

Right now tho', I'm loving her Moisturizing Quinoa & Coffee.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I guess I will finalize my Claudie Cart on Monday. Imma wait and see if Khave Launches.
> 
> Right now tho', I'm loving her *Moisturizing Quinoa & Coffee*.



IDareT'sHair

I don't know what took me so long to finally buy this! I love it!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *I don't know what took me so long to finally buy this! I love it!!*


 
Brownie518

It is really good. 

I have both the Balancing & the Moisturizing.  I 'prefer' the Moisturizing.

Both are good tho'.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi ladies!  I've still been in the tea game, just had to take a mini hiatus! I'm out of tea now boo...oh wait, I have some mint medley tea bags left (spearmint and peppermint). Mind as well give it a try. Will use it today and check back in later!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2012)

@IDareT'sHair Brownie518
If she comes out with that Kahve line I might can't wait for Memorial Day. I didn't know there was a balancing & moisturizing Quinoa. Lemme see what I got...balancing. Next time I will pay more attention.I wondered why there were two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

Shay72

Yep, Ms. Lady...there are 2 different Quinoa's & Coffee.  I've been buying the Moisturizing one lately.

I have a little list all made up, but will switch some things out, should the Khave Line be available on Monday.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 28, 2012)

soak hair with acv diluted in hibiscus fenugreek tea
co-wash with joico k-pak and suave humectant conditioners
braid to dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2012)

Getting ready to Rinse my DC out and apply my Herbal Tea Growth Blend:

Burdock Root
Horsetail
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Catnip
Fenugreek
Dandelion Root
Rosemary
Wild Yam
*dried flowers*
Hibiscus
Blue Malva
Calendua
Chamomile


----------



## Ltown (Apr 29, 2012)

Purtian pride is having a sale on coffee 
http://www.puritan.com/herbal-teas-695?filter=&Mcid=&Page=0&sortOrder=2


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 29, 2012)

need to make a new ayurvedic tea....


----------



## nurseN98 (Apr 29, 2012)

Good Mornting,

so I have been using this coffee/tea concoction (coffee, black tea steeped w/nettle & hibiscus, green tea, rosemary eo, sage eo) I've been using it on my scalp to pre-poo and afterwards as a rinse. The good thing is the shedding has decreased slightly but the bad thing is that it leaves my scalp itchy after a couple of day so I am forced to shampoo my scalp every few days. I should have listened to DarkJoy and just done a basic rinse and taken it from there. So I'm gonna cut out the coffee and just do the black tea with nettles & hibiscus and see if that works better.

Happy rinsing


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 29, 2012)

Massaged me in some Hair Trigger after my wash day today. Now I'm baggying. 

My herbal tea and coffee rinse felt great today, and I didn't have to pay too much attention as my hair is in cornrow braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2012)

Will Be Doing a CAT tomorrow

Coffee (Columbian Supreme)
ACV (Hairveda)
Tea Homemade Herbal Growth Blend


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 30, 2012)

nurseN98 said:


> Good Mornting,
> 
> so I have been using this coffee/tea concoction (coffee, black tea steeped w/nettle & hibiscus, green tea, rosemary eo, sage eo) I've been using it on my scalp to pre-poo and afterwards as a rinse. The good thing is the shedding has decreased slightly but the bad thing is that it leaves my scalp itchy after a couple of day so I am forced to shampoo my scalp every few days. I should have listened to @DarkJoy and just done a basic rinse and taken it from there. So I'm gonna cut out the coffee and just do the black tea with nettles & hibiscus and see if that works better.
> 
> Happy rinsing


Let us know how it goes nurseN98!
------

The breaking/shedding as stopped in just a cpl days of switching to a lighter brew. Yay!

Sadly, I bought the SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie. The silk protein in it dried out a lot of the moisture progress I made. At least it's not breaking so far. So today, I pre-pood with my new catnip, nettle, burdock and glycerin blend. Then washed with a nettle and coconut oil poo-bar. Now DC'ing with ORS Replenishing Pack. Will spritz again and seal with the my butter creme mix and braid for braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2012)

Claudie's New Khave Line (Coffee Line) Will Launch either tomorrow or Thursday so.....check those out!

Especially if you love Coffee Products!

Ltown Lita MaraWithLove Brownie518 Shay72 hair4today (errrbody else)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2012)

Under the Steamer with Marie Dean's Calendua & Chamomile DC'er with a Cup of Coffee Underneath.

Will do an ACV (Hairveda) and my Growth Tea Brew with my Leave-In


----------



## Brownie518 (May 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

You know I'll be on the lookout! I placed my order this morning, though. 

I sprayed a little of Claudie's Tea on my hair, sealed up with a little Shi Naturals PrePoo buttercreme and wrapped it up. Came out so soft and shiny!


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Grrrrrl, you're gonna make me break the bank! I can't wait!


----------



## Lita (May 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie's New Khave Line (Coffee Line) Will Launch either tomorrow or Thursday so.....check those out!
> 
> Especially if you love Coffee Products!
> 
> Ltown Lita MaraWithLove Brownie518 Shay72 hair4today (errrbody else)



IDareT'sHair Hi,I can't wait to try it..Ive been good for the month of April,so I'll get back into it for May..,lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hair4today (May 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie's New Khave Line (Coffee Line) Will Launch either tomorrow or Thursday so.....check those out!
> 
> Especially if you love Coffee Products!
> 
> Ltown Lita MaraWithLove Brownie518 Shay72 hair4today (errrbody else)


IDareT'sHair I luvs me some coffee so you bet I'll be ordering me some Khave.  Thanks for the mention.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 2, 2012)

Spritzed my 2nd day hair this morning. Sealed with grapeseed oil. Will have to do it again 2nite and retwist.

My hair really needs to look up the term "3rd day hair" so we have less fights. Lol


----------



## choctaw (May 2, 2012)

soaking hibiscus, fenugreek and catnip to refill my tea bottle


----------



## DarkJoy (May 3, 2012)

Last night: spritzed and used butter creme to seal for flat twist out. This time also spritze AGAIN after twists were in then sealed again on top of that with a carols daughter pomade. Noooooow the hair is smiling and moist but not greasy. Woohoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2012)

Doing a CAT tomorrow

Coffee = Columbian Supreme
ACV = Hairveda's ACV Rinse
Tea = Homemade Growth Tea Blend


----------



## Shay72 (May 5, 2012)

Finally brewing my tea mix for my growth spritz.This spritz has saw palmetto, burdock root, and horsetail tea in it. Then I will add some aloe vera juice. I will alternate using this daily with Claudie's tea rinse. If I make my shine/conditioning tea spritz I will put that in rotation too.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 5, 2012)

Brewing now. Nettle, catnip, burdock. This will be my 2nd brew with the 'nip and using a little more to see how the hair reacts. Going to follow Shay72 's lead and pour in a little aloe gel while the tea is still warm so it melts. A smidge of grapeseed oil to the mix and as always a couple tsp of glycerin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2012)

I Love this Thread and all the Creative "Brews!"  

My Milk Thistle and Rose Hips Teas arrived fhe other day, and I will be adding them in my Growth Blend.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 5, 2012)

Poured on some coffee and put my DC on top. Finished with Hairveda pH Rinse. 
Used Claudie's Tea as part of my leave in.


----------



## divachyk (May 6, 2012)

I used Claudie's Tea Rinse as a leave-in and loved it. So, I'm a little curious now. I will try brewing some Lipton's tea and use it as a tea rinse later in the week. Since I'm a newbie to this, will someone please tell me what tea bag / water ratio should I consider?


----------



## DarkJoy (May 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Love this Thread and all the Creative "Brews!"


This is a fabulous thread and wonderful challenge. Gotten so many ideas from the ladies here and it's saved these coils a lot of breakage and loss. 
-----
Attempting a short baggy with the new brew and some grapeseed oil and using up my Giovanni Direct Leave In. Short cuz IDK how long this bag will stay on before it slips off. I sleep kinda wild.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2012)

DarkJoy

Girl, there are some wonderful ideas in this Thread. 

I love the Coffee/Tea Rinses are amazing. 

And have helped my Hair tremendously.


----------



## hair4today (May 6, 2012)

Hey ladies, so the newest addition to my tea rinse is bamboo leaf tea. I have been drinking the tea for a month to add silica to my diet (bamboo is known to have high levels of silica) which increases tensile strength and elasticity to hair and nails. I saw an immediate diff in my nails which are growing like weeds then over the past few weeks my hair started to get stronger, less fragile/ breakage prone and definitely more elastic. Anyhow, I bought the loose leaf as well as the tea bags so yesterday, I added the loose tea to my favorite  tea rinse mix (horsetail, nettle, burdock root, marshmallow root, moringa, blue malva and hibiscus flowers) and my hair LOVES this combination. Post wash, it feels, stronger but so soft and plush and the sheen is outta this world.   Bamboo leaf tea is so delicious to drink but is also great as a topical application.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 6, 2012)

hair4today said:


> Hey ladies, so the newest addition to my tea rinse is bamboo leaf tea. I have been drinking the tea for a month to add silica to my diet (bamboo is known to have high levels of silica) which increases tensile strength and elasticity to hair and nails. I saw an immediate diff in my nails which are growing like weeds then over the past few weeks my hair started to get stronger, less fragile/ breakage prone and definitely more elastic. Anyhow, I bought the loose leaf as well as the tea bags so yesterday,...



hair4today: did you find it at a whole foods or something?! (I'm obviously excited). I browse the teas at my local WF and health food store and haven't seen this ever. Did you order it?

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## hair4today (May 6, 2012)

DarkJoy, I purchased the bamboo leaf tea from a blogger named Nadege over at relaxed hair health. Athough not on the ground, shipping is a flat fee of $4. Here is the link if you're interested http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.ca/p/bamboo-leaf-tea.html. If you visit the site, she has witten a few articles about the benefits of incorporating silica in your diet to improve hair health. Hope you like the tea cause I absolutely love it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 6, 2012)

I am currently doing a tea rinse - black tea/coltsfoot/horsetail/nettle and some other things I can't remember right nah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2012)

hair4today

Thanks Ms. Lady!  You always come up with something extra special!


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @DarkJoy, I purchased the bamboo leaf tea from a blogger named Nadege over at relaxed hair health. Athough not on the ground, shipping is a flat fee of $4. Here is the link if you're interested http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.ca/p/bamboo-leaf-tea.html. If you visit the site, she has witten a few articles about the benefits of incorporating silica in your diet to improve hair health. Hope you like the tea cause I absolutely love it.


 
Oh she created Gleau Oil which I . She is very knowledgeable .

Spritzed my hair with my coffee/tea mix. Then slapped on some CJ Banana & Hibiscus Deep Fix.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 6, 2012)

I make some caffeine oil/tea oil today in my small crock pot using some black tea bags and olive oil. This created such a "dark" oil.  I love it.  I added the caffeine oil to my "trash bag" growth oil.  Trying to acheive one inch a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2012)

hair4today

Thanks for posting the link.  

I may give Bamboo Tea a try.  Both Internally & as a Topical Rx (in my Tea Rinse).

_*just when i said i wasn't buying any more teas*_


----------



## hair4today (May 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, sawwy about tempting u from your no-buy, but there's so many different ways to incorporate herbs and teas into hair care that it boggles the mind. I think you'll like this tea cause if you don't like it for hair, its very yummy to drink, it's mild and refreshing no bitter after taste, etc. Makes the perfect cup of tea.  Let me know how you like it once you've tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2012)

hair4today

I will definitely keep you posted on Bamboo Leaf Tea.  

I am looking at the 30 Bags.  Right now I can't decide between that or Loose Leaf.


----------



## hair4today (May 6, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Oh she created Gleau Oil which I . She is very knowledgeable .
> 
> Spritzed my hair with my coffee/tea mix. Then slapped on some CJ Banana & Hibiscus Deep Fix.


Shay72, I have been eyeing the Gleau oil but haven't taken the plunge cause it seems a bit pricey plus I don't have relaxed hair so wasn't sure how it would work for curly hair. Do you mind sharing how it's working for you?


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @Shay72, I have been eyeing the Gleau oil but haven't taken the plunge cause it seems a bit pricey plus I don't have relaxed hair so wasn't sure how it would work for curly hair. Do you mind sharing how it's working for you?


hair4today
This has ceramides in it so that's the main reason I use it. It is a medium to light oil with barely any scent. I use it to add to conditioners, oil rinse, and seal.I consider it a staple.

I will be getting that bamboo leaf tea .It's just a matter of when.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2012)

Just purchased a box of 30 Bamboo Tea bags from Gleau Hair

Shay72 hair4today


----------



## DarkJoy (May 6, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @DarkJoy,  I purchased the bamboo leaf tea from a blogger named Nadege over at  relaxed hair health. Athough not on the ground, shipping is a flat fee  of $4. Here is the link if you're interested http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.ca/p/bamboo-leaf-tea.html.  If you visit the site, she has witten a few articles about the benefits  of incorporating silica in your diet to improve hair health. Hope you  like the tea cause I absolutely love it.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Just purchased a box of 30 Bamboo Tea bags from Gleau Hair
> 
> @Shay72 @hair4today


Right witcha @IDareT'sHair and hair4today. Just bought the loose leaf.


----------



## Seamonster (May 6, 2012)

I am looking at the bamboo tea as well, looking forward to your reviews. I may just pull some leave off a local bamboo and see what happens.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 6, 2012)

Um I have a very off topic question that I didn't want to start a thread a bout and I thought someone in this thread could help me.

Is neem oil supposed to smell like hades' septic tank?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2012)

DayDreamist

I heard it Stanks really bad.  Not sure if it lingers after application tho'.

I'm using Christine Gant's Neem Oil and it smells really good.  But it is 'blended' with some other things.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair thanks, at least camden grey didn't send me a bad batch.  Btw, it lingers for hours.  I plan to just mix it into my shampoo instead of directly putting it on my scalp.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 7, 2012)

DayDreamist said:


> Um I have a very off topic question that I didn't want to start a thread a bout and I thought someone in this thread could help me.
> 
> Is neem oil supposed to smell like hades' septic tank?


DayDreamist: Neem oil smells pretty ****** disgusting. You really gotta put that in other carrier oils and the pour about a gallon of a very STRONG EO to calm it down. 

I have some and since it supposedly repells bugs (and all other life on earth), I was gonna try and mix it with some EVCO and EO to make a skin mosquito repellent. They've been eating me alive!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2012)

@DarkJoy And @DayDreamist

Gurl...... 

Ya'll & this Neem Oil

Hmp. 

No wonder Christine Gant has all those Flowers in the Bottle!

This is the one I have (which I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/61629921/herbal-rich-hair-oil-neem-nettle-burdock


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2012)

My Bamboo Leaf Tea Shipped today!

Great CS from Gleau Hair


----------



## Brownie518 (May 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

You got some Gleau???


----------



## Brownie518 (May 7, 2012)

This morning, I refreshed with Claudie's Tea spritz, sealed it, and wrapped it up. Came out nice and soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *You got some Gleau???*


 
Brownie518

Some Bamboo Leaf Tea


http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.ca/p/bamboo-leaf-tea.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> This morning, I refreshed with Claudie's Tea spritz, sealed it, and wrapped it up. *Came out nice and soft.*


 
@Brownie518

Sounds Good.

I still haven't used my Claudie Tea yet.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Some Bamboo Leaf Tea
> 
> ...



I'm on it, thanks!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Sounds Good.
> 
> I still haven't used my Claudie Tea yet.


IDareT'sHair

 You haven't? I thought you have been using it all this time. I love how my hair feels when I use it as a leave in. You really need to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2012)

Brownie518

I've been using my own Home-made Blend.  

I haven't started on my Pre-Mixes.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 7, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> @DayDreamist: Neem oil smells pretty ****** disgusting. You really gotta put that in other carrier oils and the pour about a gallon of a very STRONG EO to calm it down.
> 
> I have some and since it supposedly repells bugs (and all other life on earth), I was gonna try and mix it with some EVCO and EO to make a skin mosquito repellent. They've been eating me alive!



DarkJoy I made the horrible mistake of putting it directly on my scalp as soon as I got it, and of course I started getting nauseous.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 7, 2012)

Needed to make a new batch of flax seed gel. With the seeds, I simmered nettle and burdock. It worked well before, so why not again? 

I will tea spritz, seal, gel and flat twist for twist out tomorrow


----------



## DarkJoy (May 7, 2012)

DayDreamist said:


> @DarkJoy I made the horrible mistake of putting it directly on my scalp as soon as I got it, and of course I started getting nauseous.


Oh noooooo! DayDreamist. When I first opened the jar I wanted to hurl. Suprised you lasted so long putting it directly on your scalp! lol

Well, it stinks to high heaven but at least it's REALLY good for you.

Wow...how quick before you washed it off? lol


----------



## Ltown (May 8, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> You haven't? I thought you have been using it all this time. I love how my hair feels when I use it as a leave in. You really need to try it.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I've been using my own Home-made Blend.
> 
> I haven't started on my Pre-Mixes.



Brownie518, can you believe IDareT'sHair is mixing teas and coffee like crazy I'm tired of mixing


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 8, 2012)

DarkJoy  immediately and one shampoo wasn't enough!!  I added it to my shampoo last night along with manuka oil (which is super strong) and it was tolerable and after doing a henna for 3-4 hours  and DCing over night there is no trace of it.


----------



## soonergirl (May 8, 2012)

hair4today, IDareT'sHair, Brownie518, just got ordered bamboo tea last night and my order shipped today woo hoo...
Ok back to tea rinses, I rinsed with black tea, rosemary, and apple cider vinegar


----------



## hair4today (May 8, 2012)

soonergirl yeah for bamboo leaf tea   Are you planning to drink or rinse with it?   I brew a  cup for drinking and save the tea bag/loose leaf for rinsing. Once you receive, let us know how its working for you.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 8, 2012)

My bamboo tea shipped yesterday as well. I plan on sampling the flavor as well as adding it to my spritzing. Can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

@soonergirl @hair4today @DarkJoy My Bamboo Tea also shipped. I wanted the Loose & the Tea Bags, but wanted to combine shipping and not order/pay twice.

She was very nice and said next time, send her a note and she'd do it.

@Ltown Girl, I'm just on Coffee & Teas, oh yeah, and a little Agave Nectar in DC'ers. But I ain't tryna' mix up a bunch of stuff. I'm really enjoying it tho'. 

And my Hair Feels Great.


----------



## soonergirl (May 8, 2012)

DarkJoy, hair4today, like minds think alike!! I plan on putting that tea bag to work!!! I will drink the tea and use the remainder for rinsing .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

Using my Home-made Growth Blend tonight.  And doing Coffee & ACV Rinses as well!


----------



## soonergirl (May 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair how are you gonna use the bamboo tea?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

soonergirl

I bought the box of 30 (Bags) this time.  My initial plan was to pull 10 out to add to Rinses and drink the other 20.

However, I bought some _Liquid Silica_ from Vitacost yesterday, and I may just take that and use the Tea strictly for Rinses.  

I do want to taste it tho'.


----------



## divachyk (May 8, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> You haven't? I thought you have been using it all this time. *I love how my hair feels when I use it as a leave in. *You really need to try it.


Agree re: Claudie's Tea Brownie518 IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2012)

divachyk

Claudie's Tea Rinse/Spritz has been getting some Great Reviews.  I have mine stuck in the Fridge. 

Can't wait to pull it out as the weather gets hotter.

I'll use that one, my Hairveda Hydrasilica Spritz and I have 2 Teas from Shi-Naturals.  

Right now tho', I'm stuck on the Blends I've been making.  I have some really nice Teas.

I am loving these Blends I've been making.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 8, 2012)

*taps foot and glares impatiently at the mailbox*

The bamboo tea better hurry up! lol. Dang, waaaay too excited!


----------



## DarkJoy (May 8, 2012)

*Great for kids!*

Been using it on my 6yo who is mixed (2b-3a depending on the day lol) since I started this challenge. Her hair was stalled @ BSL (stretched) for the last 6mo or so when I started teas. This month she reached WL!

A quick spritz and brush calms her frizz between washes for about 3 days. Its hard to tell on my naps besides shine and retention but on hers you see immediately the benefit of teas.

Eye candy! (Hope that's ok!) 

Before spritz. Very dry and frizzed. Washed yesterday but left dry.







After spritzing and brush. Its barely damp. Soft and not too oily.


----------



## hair4today (May 8, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> *Great for kids!*
> 
> Been using it on my 6yo who is mixed (2b-3a depending on the day lol) since I started this challenge. Her hair was stalled @ BSL (stretched) for the last 6mo or so when I started teas. This month she reached WL!
> 
> ...


DarkJoy, your daughter has  beautiful, curly hair. You must be a proud mama. What tea combo did you use to tame the frizz? I'd like to try on my dd's hair as well,  her cuticles never stay down for long so its got that flyaway look going on.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2012)

Moisturized with Claudie's Moist. Quinoa Coffee cream


----------



## DarkJoy (May 9, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> DarkJoy, your daughter has  beautiful, curly hair. You must be a proud mama. What tea combo did you use to tame the frizz? I'd like to try on my dd's hair as well,  her cuticles never stay down for long so its got that flyaway look going on.



Thanks hair4today. I just want ppl to know that teas work great on any age and hair type! 

Both of our hairs seem to love the latest mix:
1 tsp burdock
1 tsp nettle
.5 tsp catnip
2-3 tsp glycerin (or more depending on how dry the hair is)
2 tsp fave oil (I'm using grapeseed right now)

I make the tea light as if I was going to drink it. It makes me shed n break if I brew longer that 15mins in a cup of hot water. Simmering on the stove is too strong for us.  Then it goes in a sprayer and the fridge.

I spray and detangle before bed. As long as its brushed and high bunned or braided for night it will stay frizz free for another day or 2. Sometimes water helps reactivate it if she insists on wearing it down for the day which dries her out a bit.

Bone dry this morning after finger detangling. Tea sprayed and high bunned last night. Good to go!


----------



## divachyk (May 9, 2012)

Last night I spritzed with Claudie's Tea and air dried. My hair loved it and it smelled great.


----------



## hair4today (May 9, 2012)

DarkJoy, you make a really good point and thank you so much for your post. I have been using tea rinses on myself and having some success with it but never thought about doing the same for my daughter. She's got a lot of hair that tends to tangle in on itself so keeping it in braids and twists are a must to prevent long, tearful detangling sessions.  If I do a braid/twist out, back in protective styling it goes within a day, otherwise it frizzes and tangles like crazy.  She's getting to the age (7) where she wants it out more often (or straight like her bff) and I was trying to figure out what to do that will keep her happy and heat free.  Will definitely give your recipe a try...hopefully it works for her hair texture (4a, fine, high density). In the spirit of sharing, here is a recent twist-out pic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2012)

My Bamboo Leaf Tea Arrived Today

_*does a booty pop back out the thread*_


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2012)

Ltown said:


> Brownie518, can you believe IDareT'sHair is mixing teas and coffee like crazy I'm tired of mixing



Ltown

No!! I can't believe it at all!! 



soonergirl said:


> hair4today, IDareT'sHair, Brownie518, just got ordered bamboo tea last night and my order shipped today woo hoo...
> Ok back to tea rinses, I rinsed with black tea, rosemary, and apple cider vinegar




soonergirl - Mine shipped yesterday! How is that tea rinse working, with the black tea/rosemary/ACV? That sounds like a good mix.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2012)

Will do a tea rinse later:

Black tea
rosemary
nettle
catnip


----------



## DarkJoy (May 10, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @DarkJoy, ...hopefully it works for her hair texture (4a, fine, high density). In the spirit of sharing, here is a recent twist-out pic.
> View attachment 149003


 OMG hair4today!! Your baby has beautiful beautiful hair!  It's so THICK!  I think it's so cute when their hair is bigger than they are! 

My hair is fine like hers if not a little finer from what I can see, just not dense. She'll most likely be OK. At worst, the tea doesn't work at all... nothin to lose!

Good job on takin such good care of your little one's hair, mom!


----------



## hair4today (May 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Bamboo Leaf Tea Arrived Today
> 
> _*does a booty pop back out the thread*_


:woohoo:  wow that's some fast shipping.  @IDareT'sHair, how are you going to use it -- drinking or rinsing? either way, enjoy!  I'm sitting here sipping my morning cuppa bamboo tea as we speak


----------



## DarkJoy (May 10, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> :woohoo:  wow that's some fast shipping.  @IDareT'sHair, how are you going to use it -- drinking or rinsing? either way, enjoy!  I'm sitting here sipping my morning cuppa bamboo tea as we speak



IDareT'sHair and hair4today. My bamboo tea also arrived yesterday!! One word: deeeelicious!!
Another thing is its also organic. No aftertaste. Very smooth and light. Went really well with my asian themed dindin last night too. Lol


----------



## hair4today (May 10, 2012)

DarkJoy, so glad you're enjoying bamboo tea. Not only is it good for you but its the kind of tea you don't mind drinking again and again. Give it a few weeks and you'll start to notice the changes in your nails and hair that I had mentioned.


----------



## divachyk (May 10, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> DarkJoy, so glad you're enjoying bamboo tea. Not only is it good for you but its the kind of tea you don't mind drinking again and again. Give it a few weeks and you'll start to notice the changes in your nails and hair that I had mentioned.



In that case, I am adding bamboo tea to the list.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 10, 2012)

Moisturized with Claudie's Quinoa Coffee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2012)

DarkJoy hair4today

Ladies, last night I wanted to comment on them Babies Hurr!  

But I logged off early to watch _Revenge *i know*_ 

And Completely Forgot.

Anyway, both of those babies are A-Dor-Able!  Such Cuties!  And that Hair!

I took some Tea Bags to work this morning and had a cup or 2.  

It does taste good.  I should make myself a cup of Horsetail right now (and compare).  I've just been rinsing with the Horsetail

My Plans for Bamboo Leaf:  1/2 will be for Rinses and 1/2 for Drinking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2012)

My Liquid Silica came today!  1 Tablespoon per Day


----------



## Anakinsmomma (May 10, 2012)

Last night I rinsed twice with my mix:

Coffee
Black tea
Peppermint
Hisbiscus flowers
Burdock root
Chamomile
Plantain leaves

It tasted good too (minus the coffee) lol. 

My curls were shiny and popping today!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2012)

Just Brewed some Coffee for my Coffee Rinse tomorrow a.m. with Columbian Supreme

Will also use HV ACV and my Home-made Growth Tea Blend


----------



## choctaw (May 11, 2012)

Making ayurvedic tea for henna paste and acv/tea rinses (hibiscus, catnip, fenugreek).


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 11, 2012)

hair4romheaven said:
			
		

> Im in this challenge for the rest of the year!!!!
> Im seeping burdock,cat nip,nettle,horsetail,thyme,hibiscus petals & saw palmetto seeds.
> I bought tea bags to put the herbs in.
> Im also going to get a crock pot to infuse these herbs in an oil.
> Im excited.



Still using my scalp spritz daily. It feels so good. My scalp throbs after application. After brewing the tea I put the herbs in a knee high, then put it in my spray bottle. I want it extra concentrated. Never made the oil got that trigger instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2012)

@againstallodds

I stumbled across your Blog. 

Chile...I recognized that Hair immediately. *drools & passes out*

I enjoyed your article about Tea Rinsing.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my coffee castor oil blend. I am down to the bottom of the bottle. I have 1 more use left which I will probably use it up middle of next week. I won't make any more. I will use a regular castor oil blend after that.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 12, 2012)

sprayed and flat twisted last night. doing the same tonight.


----------



## Ltown (May 12, 2012)

i'm doing tea spritiz everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2012)

Doing a CAT today!

Coffee + ACV + Tea (for the lurkers)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @againstallodds
> 
> I stumbled across your Blog.
> 
> ...


 
I wanted to post @againstallodds Article about Black Tea Rinsing. 

I don't think she's in this particular Challenge, but she is in our HOTs Challenge and a member here. Very nice!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...5vSfCQ&usg=AFQjCNHAKEOjVz1FtRHacGLL9Ip3ADspOQ


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 13, 2012)

So it had been a while since I'd made my coffee/black tea rinse, but I did so on Friday night.  Used it Saturday primarily on the scalp, did catnip tea on the length, put some DC on top, and let it sit.  For four hours.  After forgetting that I'd added cayenne pepper oil to the coffee.  And now my scalp is making me pay.  It'll be days before she calms down .


----------



## Shay72 (May 13, 2012)

Prepooing with HH Jar of Joe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2012)

Been drinking a cup (or 2) of Bamboo Leaf Tea.  Also taking Liquid Silica.

Will pull out my Pre-Mixed Tea Spritz soon.  i.e. Shi-Naturals, Claudie's etc......


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 13, 2012)

Just did a tea rinse my black tea/sawpalmetto/fenugreek/coltsfoot/horsetail/nettle. yummy.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 13, 2012)

*Happy Mother's Day to all the Coffee & Tea Rinsin' Mamas here!*
Hope you're all getting pampered today. You deserve it!

My pampering includes NOT having DD for the day. lol. and doing a henna treatment. After that I will use this Creme of Nature Argan DC I picked up last night and then tea spritz and flat twist.

As I DC I plan on enjoying a nice cuppa bamboo tea.


----------



## Shay72 (May 13, 2012)

Spritzed my hair with coffee/tea spritz then added my dc on top.


----------



## againstallodds (May 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanted to post @againstallodds Article about Black Tea Rinsing.
> 
> I don't think she's in this particular Challenge, but she is in our HOTs Challenge and a member here. Very nice!
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...5vSfCQ&usg=AFQjCNHAKEOjVz1FtRHacGLL9Ip3ADspOQ



I read every single page of this challenge the other day and now I really want to focus on consistently doing tea rinses. I already love black tea rinses and am excited to try out other teas.

Can I join IDareT'sHair,


----------



## DarkJoy (May 13, 2012)

againstallodds said:
			
		

> I read every single page of this challenge the other day and now I really want to focus on consistently doing tea rinses. I already love black tea rinses and am excited to try out other teas.
> 
> Can I join IDareT'sHair,



againstallodds, girl get your butt in here and tell us what u gonna use and how! Lol.

Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2012)

againstallodds

Girl, You know how I get down.  I'm care-free.  

Yes, by all means.....(I made you an Honorary Member anyway)

Other than Black Tea, are you planning on using anything else?


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 13, 2012)

I have been detangling with Claudies tea by spritzing it on my hair then adding conditioner and it has helped to speed up my detangling process! I love it! I have also been moisturizing with Hairveda's green tea creme each morning and it's pretty awesome too! Keeps my hair soft and shiny! I will keep this up for a while!


----------



## againstallodds (May 13, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> againstallodds, girl get your butt in here and tell us what u gonna use and how! Lol.
> 
> Welcome to the challenge!





IDareT'sHair said:


> againstallodds
> 
> Girl, You know how I get down.  I'm care-free.
> 
> ...



DarkJoyIDareT'sHair

Yay!  *kevin hart voice* _alright, alright, alright_ lol

In addition to black tea, to start off I have green tea, nettle, rosemary, and next week will have bamboo tea.

I'll be rotating my teas every week, starting tomorrow with a black tea rinse.


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 13, 2012)

I've been getting my spritz on with Darcy's. Sorry for inactivity guys, finals are next week thank god! Then I can breathe!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (May 13, 2012)

I'm about to hop in the shower to wash my hair. 

Cowash with TJ Tea Tree Tingle
Tea/coffee/herbal rinse
TJ Nourish Spa conditioner for combing
Rinse again
AO HSR mixed with my last dregs of Marie deans Kokum and coffee dc as a leave in (just a little)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2012)

Getting ready to brew a Cup of Columbian for my Wash Day.  Either Tuesday or Wednesday. *can't decide*

But whenever I do it, I'll do a CAT


----------



## DarkJoy (May 14, 2012)

Ya'll... I'm really lookin to get that bamboo tea local because it ain't gone last!

That little bag of loose-leaf is hardly enough! There's a china town about half a mile away so maybe I'll have a little luck. The Whole Foods nearby didn't have any. Grrrr

Anyway, will spritz, twist and trim tonight. keep meaning to, but always run out of time!


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2012)

Used up the last of my coffee castor oil last night. Oiled my scalp and gave a quick scalp massage. Won't be making any more coffee castor oil. Will switch over to my regular castor oil blends.

Not sure if I will continue with any herbal tea rinses in the future. But if I do I will be back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2012)

Have my Stuff all lined up for tomorrow's CAT.

May "drink" a Cup of Bamboo Leaf tea a little later.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2012)

Gonna soak the 'fro down with the rest of this spritz and heavy seal for the night.

Still not trim...dang.


----------



## Ltown (May 16, 2012)

i'm making tea early this morning to use later this week.  its hibiscus, brahmi, peppermint and black tea.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2012)

For all my complaining about minor setbacks and needing a trim, I did a quickie length check.

My longest layers at the nape have reached SL!! Woohoo! The crown is my problem spot and is NL from EL. The crown and sides are EL. That's something considering the top was only like 2 inches when I started. Yay!

My goal is to get that top and sides SL now. 

Progress ya'll!

Gonna make a fresh brew tonight. Taking out the catnip and replace w bamboo. Still loving the nettle and burdock.


----------



## hair4today (May 16, 2012)

Congrats DarkJoy on your progress, way to grow!!


----------



## Shay72 (May 17, 2012)

Drinking my bamboo leaf tea now. The cup I'm drinking from is huge so I used 2 bags.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 17, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> Congrats DarkJoy on your progress, way to grow!!



hair4today: thank you! I guess I just forget the amont of shrinkage. Unstretched its a twa! Lol. Guess it'll be mbl before it looks like its hitting the shoulders. Sheesh!


----------



## Lita (May 17, 2012)

Just rubbed some Hairitage jar of joe on my scalp,Hairitage horsetail butter on the length & sealed with rice bran oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2012)

I did a nice CAT yesterday!

I'll do another one this weekend (Coffee/Tea). 

Will probably skip the ACV, because I plan to Hendigo and I use ACV in my Henna-Mix


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2012)

I need to brew some coffee while I drink another bamboo tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2012)

@Brownie518

Girl, I love those Coffee/Tea Rinses! (And products containing Coffee and/or Tea)

Like I said, it was the biggest overall improvement to my Regimen in 2011.

I wish I would've done them earlier.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

I agree. The rinses and Claudies Spritz have really improved the condition of my hair.


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2012)

Today doing tea rinses, first (hibiscus, peppermint,horsetail,malva) will dc, then will use spritz of tea(horsetail,malva,sawpalmetto,nettle)mix with aloevera.  I will be using this regular as a spritz. i will be using hairitage jar of joe.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 20, 2012)

I am currently steeping a marshmallow root/burdock root/slippery elm tea to mix my rhassoul clay with.  Will also spritz my black tea mix on my roots.


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 20, 2012)

Will henna today or tomorrow (either way about to mix it up soon) using tea as the base. May do a CAT Wednesday-ish!


----------



## againstallodds (May 20, 2012)

Will be doing a green tea rinse today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2012)

Spritzed with Hairveda's Hydrasilicia Spritz and getting ready to Drink a Cup of Bamboo Tea!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 20, 2012)

I had 2 cups of that Bamboo this morning. So good!
I got my Shi Naturals so I can do a nice Tea Rinse after my wash.


----------



## Shay72 (May 20, 2012)

Yeah I had a cup of the bamboo about an hour ago. Contemplating making another cup. Spritzed my hair with my coffee/tea combo hours ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2012)

Brewed my Coffee (Columbian) for tomorrow and made a Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse.

Will also use HV's ACV Rinse.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 21, 2012)

Finally out of the old spritz batch!

Now I can finally add bamboo to my spritz and see how it works directly. Gonna heavy seal and twist.

Oh yes, also adding aloe and grapeseed oil


----------



## Lita (May 21, 2012)

2days ago I used-It's perfectly Natural Tea Pomade on scalp,Hairatage Jar of Joe on problem areas & It's perfectly Natural Pumpkin Honey Butter on length...

*My hair has been very soft & moisturized for 2days & my scalp not itchy....
*All 3products absorbed very well..No residue..Hand in hair syndrome...lol

*I didn't need to seal either...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2012)

Lita said:


> 2days ago I used-*It's perfectly Natural Tea Pomade *on scalp,*Hairatage Jar of Joe* on problem areas & *It's perfectly Natural Pumpkin Honey Butter* on length...
> 
> *My hair has been very soft & moisturized for 2days & my scalp not itchy....
> *All 3products absorbed very well..No residue..Hand in hair syndrome...lol
> ...



At the bolded.......  I love those 3!!!

I did a nice Tea Rinse with Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth.

I also used Claudie's Tea Spritz under my leave in


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2012)

I use Claudie's Tea Spritz daily. I give it about another 2 weeks. Once it is done I will start spritzing with my growth spritz I made (avj, horsetail, saw palmetto, and burdock root). Drank some bamboo leaf tea last night. I've put an appt on my phone so it can remind me.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 22, 2012)

Omg.

Spritzed last night and with the bamboo in it, the spritz sank right in! My daughters hair loved it too.

Did it again this mornin and resealed and (fake) bunned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will Steam with Darcy Botanicals with Coffee Underneath.

Will do a Saw Palmetto Rinse

Will do a ACV Rinse with Hairveda


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2012)

I forgot to tea rinse when I DCd Sunday so I did a tea rinse last night and coated my hair with Tresemme. It sat for at least 30 minutes. Then cowashed.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 24, 2012)

Spritzed and sealed the last cpl days morning and night.

Did a 1/4 inch trim yesterday and brought my ends up just to touching sl. It will grow back quickly. Its a bit thicker now! 

Gonna try and squeeze in a henna again tomorrow. Really trying to bump up my game.


----------



## 25Nona (May 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have my Stuff all lined up for tomorrow's CAT.
> 
> May "drink" a Cup of Bamboo Leaf tea a little later.



IDareT'sHair, quick question, when you "CAT" do you do the coffee, ACV and then the tea rinse, or do you do the tea and then the ACV?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2012)

bign__17

Hey Lady!

I've done them both ways.  I used to do the Coffee, Tea (Rinsing it out) and then the ACV also rinsed out.

Now, I am doing the Tea Rinse last because I'm using my Tea as a Leave-In.


----------



## 25Nona (May 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> bign__17
> 
> Hey Lady!
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm....thanks, I am going to give this way a try. I was doing the ACV last,  I started trying to do ACV rinses again, but have been pretty scared when approaching them because I don't want to make my mix to strong, I did that once and it was a nightmare recovering from it.  So now I only put like 4 capfuls in almost a gallon jug with a few drops of rosemary oil.  

When I wash on Sunday I am going to see how this way works for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2012)

bign__17

Yeah, I was rinsing the Tea out and using ACV (Hairveda's ACV Pre-Mix) to Seal everything in.

Now, I'm using the Tea as my Leave-In after rinsing out my DC and sealing with the ACV


----------



## 25Nona (May 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> bign__17
> 
> Yeah, I was rinsing the Tea out and using ACV (Hairveda's ACV Pre-Mix) to Seal everything in.
> 
> Now, I'm using the Tea as my Leave-In after rinsing out my DC and sealing with the ACV



Ahhhhhh, ok, off to Hairvedia's site to get the ACV Pre-Mix.  Well, Thank you again, and again, and again....lol.....I will let you know how it turns out.  I switched up my regi all together becasue my hair was starting to be so dull looking and breaking,  so I packed away the Wen and I am now using pretty much all silk dream products, along with my coffee and teas, so far so good, I am going to give it a little while before I can say I am settled for sure though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2012)

bign__17

I love the ACV Phinsing Rinse.  So does Brownie518

It's really good and it takes all the guess work out of the Measuring & stuff.  It smells 'pretty good' and has alot of herbs in it.

I also use:  Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Rinse and I have a couple Rinses from Bear Fruit Hair.  

All 3 basically do the same thing, as in close/seal the Cuticle, Help with Shine etc.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2012)

Brewed some Columbian Coffee.

Still have a bit of Saw Palmetto Tea

Will do a CAT tomorrow after Deep Conditioning

Oh, and I drank a Cup of Bamboo Tea today at werk.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 24, 2012)

Washed last night and used Shi Naturals Tea under my BV Smoothie. Finished everything off with  HV pH Rinse. 

Claudie's Tea Spritz I used as part of my leave in. Sprayed it all over and then used her Leave In on top.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 24, 2012)

Brownie518: Giiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrl, you were so right?! I really like Claudie's Tea Spritz!  I've been using it daily and I really like how it makes  my hair feel.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (May 24, 2012)

I rinsed with my coffee/tea/herbal tea mix during my cowash. My curls are so happy!


----------



## 25Nona (May 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> bign__17
> 
> I love the ACV Phinsing Rinse.  So does Brownie518
> 
> ...



Ok, good, I am going to order the ACV Phinising Rinse and in the meantime I will also pick up a small tube of the Nexxus Ensure so this way I will have something for when I do my hair on Sunday.  I was using Roux but it just didn't seem like it was doing anything for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2012)

Doing my CAT in a few.

Sitting here now with Mega-Tek and a Plastic Cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2012)

justicefighter1913

You saw my post about Hairitage's Sale uh?  Celebrating her 1 year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2012)

I drank a Cup of Bamboo Tea this a.m. at werk.

Tonight after doing my CAT, I rubbed in some Hairveda's Red Tea Hair Creme

I'm loving this Red Tea Hair Creme....unfortunately, right now, it's just a sample size.erplexed


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @justicefighter1913
> 
> You saw my post about Hairitage's Sale uh? Celebrating her 1 year.


 
girl yes and I've got MD and HH pulled up on my dual screen.... *le sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2012)

justicefighter1913 said:


> *girl yes and I've got MD and HH pulled up on my dual screen...*. *le sigh*


 
justicefighter1913

Good For You!

Excellent!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 25, 2012)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Brownie518: Giiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrl, you were so right?! I really like Claudie's Tea Spritz!  I've been using it daily and I really like how it makes  my hair feel.



justicefighter1913

 Girl, I told you!!!


----------



## DarkJoy (May 26, 2012)

spritzed and added a HOT of grapeseed and coconut oils as a pre-poo. Then clarifying shampoo and heat DC with SM deep treatment and more spritz. Spritzed again after rinsing and sealed with coco and shea butters. Now just stretching in several puffs before I attempt to shingle on dry hair.


----------



## fe6968 (May 26, 2012)

I agree. That's why i purchase Shi-Naturals herbal tea rinses. There are 16 oz. Those 4oz bottles only last a few days with me. I spritz everyday with my tea.


----------



## Ltown (May 27, 2012)

I did a tea rinse with aloevera juice today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2012)

I transferred some of my Claudie Tea Rinse in a Spritz Bottle today.

It smells really good.....so naturally, I had to Spritz some on!


----------



## lovestarr (May 27, 2012)

I have been so slacking on this challenge since I did another and hopefully finally big BC in April.  Now that my hair is growing back and I am using MT, I will be back on the tea rinse bandwagon.  Starting off with rinse mixture of black tea and aloevera juice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2012)

@lovestarr

Welcome Back Lady! Hopefully, you'll stay with us for the Rest of the Year.

We're almost 6 months in (Beweave it or not).

This Year is Flying!


----------



## Lita (May 27, 2012)

Coffee Day-

Washed with Shi Naturals scalp detox,Marie Dean coffee & Kokum dc 1hr,Bear Fruit chocolate coffee con to rinse,Silk Dreams Mocha silk hair milk leave-in,rubbed Hairatage Jar of Joe on roots/scalp & B.A.S.K Java Bean/Honey on ends..

*My hair feels great & smeels devine..I want to eat it..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2012)

Lita

WOW!  That was Coffee Day!

Wonder what you got planned for Tea Day!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 27, 2012)

I poured on some Coffee and piled on my DC. Used HV pH Rinse at the end of my wash.
Used Claudie's Tea as part of my leave in.


----------



## Lita (May 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> WOW!  That was Coffee Day!
> 
> Wonder what you got planned for Tea Day!



IDareT'sHair  I'll think about it-Tea Day..Sounds Good..Dont know yet. lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2012)

Did a HOT/steam with HH Jar of Joe.


----------



## divachyk (May 28, 2012)

I don't think regular tea rinsing is for me. It made my hair feel rough and coarse. Perhaps I brewed the tea too dark. Ms. Claudie's tea rinse, however is another story. I love this product. Makes my hair soft and smell good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2012)

Just Brewed some Columbian for tomorrow's Hair Day.

Will do a Coffee, Hairveda's ACV Rinse and Saw Palmetto Tea with my Leave-In

*Thinking of a way to incorporate AVJ for the Summer*


----------



## DarkJoy (May 28, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> I don't think regular tea rinsing is for me. It made my hair feel rough and coarse. Perhaps I brewed the tea too dark. Ms. Claudie's tea rinse, however is another story. I love this product. Makes my hair soft and smell good.



Sorry it didn't work for you! Too dark is terrible for my hair as well. Caused lots of falls which is what we're trying to avoid! . I make it like I'm going to drink it. Very pale amber and that works like a charm.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 28, 2012)

Hadn't spritzed since I washed Friday and the falling hairs have already started! Plus some breakage from trying a new product my hair apparently despises.

Will keep it spritzed and twisted until next wash day. Maybe the breaking will stop. Ugh


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2012)

Did my CAT

I'm thinking in 2013 adding ACV and/or AVJ to the Challenge as well.

Maybe C,T ACV and AVJ.  For all you Aloe Vera Juice and Apple Cider Vinegar Rinses


----------



## chebaby (May 28, 2012)

im joining. i know im tardy to the party but my hair is falling out so yea....im in.
tonight i will brew and let steep over night some lipton tea(and maybe hibiscus tea since i already have some) and i will put it in a spray bottle and mist every other day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2012)

chebaby said:


> *im joining. i know im tardy to the party *but my hair is falling out so yea....im in.
> tonight i will brew and let steep over night some lipton tea(and maybe hibiscus tea since i already have some) and i will put it in a spray bottle and mist every other day.


 
chebaby

You Tardy??? Naw....We're Glad to Have You.

:welcome3:

You really Enjoy YouTube and there are quite a few Videos on Tea Rinses...so check those out too.


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2012)

still catching up on this thread(its my new thing)
so last night i made a black tea and put it in a spray bottle. i misted my scalp and hair with it and then bunned my hair. this morning i slapped some jar of joe on the front of my hair to smooth it back. that stuff is soooo creamy
i will be in whole foods today looking for peppermint and horsetail and more black tea.


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Tardy??? Naw....We're Glad to Have You.
> 
> ...


lol thanx T.
i forgot i have that trigga you sent me and i see quite a few people in here usin it so i will be using that too. probably as a pre poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

@chebaby

Yeah, Trigga' has Black Tea in it as well.

Yep, that Jar Of Joe is thebomb.com


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, Trigga' has Black Tea in it as well.
> 
> Yep, that Jar Of Joe is thebomb.com


i didnt know that about trigga until i read it in here. sounds
and this is my first time using jar of joe and i love it already


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

chebaby said:


> *i didnt know that about trigga until i read it in here. sounds*
> *and this is my first time using jar of joe and i love it already*


 
chebaby

That's Good News!  I can't remember if you have Tiiva DC'er, but it has Coffee in it too.

I think you'll see a nice change in your Hair using Coffee & Tea

Have you watched any Tea Rinse Videos yet?  I know you love YouTube


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That's Good News!  I can't remember if you have Tiiva DC'er, but it has Coffee in it too.
> 
> ...


i didnt get the tiiva but i will now since im on this tea coffee thing

i watched a few yt videos last night but imma watch more today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

chebaby

You'll hafta' keep us posted on how your Spritz is working out.

Right now, for my Daily (refresher), I've been using HV's Hydrasilica Tea Mist.  

I'm about to make some to put in a Spray Bottle right now:

Horsetail
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Bamboo
Burdock

There's alot of good Pre-Mixes out there too:

Shi Naturals
Claudie's
Its Perfectly Natural
Njoi Creations

And I loved QB Karady Tea

All have a pretty good Tea Spritz.


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You'll hafta' keep us posted on how your Spritz is working out.
> 
> ...


thanx T. imma look into all of that


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

chebaby

Yeah...stick with the Rinses this Summer!

Both Homemade and Pre-Mixed work well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

chebaby

I got my little mix 'steeping' right now.  After it cools I'll transfer it into a Spray Bottle.

I will start using this as a Refresher.  I want to save my HV because it's only 4 ounces and HV is Closed For Inventory.


----------



## hair4today (May 29, 2012)

Reporting on another tea rinse success. Over the weekend, I tried a new rinse recipe and I gotta say its my best EVAH. Got busy so didn't get a chance to use it as a rinse so I added some lemongrass and peppermint EO and stuck it in the fridge for a few days.  Last night my hair felt dry and looked kinda ruff so I decided to use the tea mix as a spritz. Ladies let me tell you my hair is in   with this tea mix. All I did was spritz my hurr with the tea and applied one of my fave oils, Proclaim natural 7 Argan oil to seal, then installed 6 or so big chunky twists and woke up this morning to a banging twist-out. My hair was transformed my friends. It felt soft, moist, lush and it had body. Prior to, my hair was feeling dry and lackluster (which I attributed to not doing a tea rinse on wash day). I gotta say this tea spritz was better than any other commercial one that I've used before. Here is what I put in the tea/spritz mix: _horsetail, nettle, rosemary, cherry bark, lavender, white willow bark, marshmallow root, burdock root, hibiscus flowers, malva flowers, bamboo leaf, moringa, irish moss and slippery elm_,_ lemongrass and peppermint EO_. Goes without saying, this will be my holy grail tea spritz from now on.

My ramblings aside, I do have a question, as I'm not the best mixtress...do I need to keep the spritz in the fridge to keep it from going bad or is the two EOs good preservatives so that I can keep it in the bathroom?   If so, how long can I safely use this mix as a spritz before it goes bad? I'm afraid of the 'nasties'.


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah...stick with the Rinses this Summer!
> 
> Both Homemade and Pre-Mixed work well.


imma try my first rinse this weekend. until then imma just spritz my hair every night(i know i said every other night but i changed my mind lol).


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I got my little mix 'steeping' right now.  After it cools I'll transfer it into a Spray Bottle.
> 
> I will start using this as a Refresher.  I want to save my HV because it's only 4 ounces and HV is Closed For Inventory.


i only let mine steep/sit for like 3 hours before i used it. next time i will leave it overnight.

im also gonna start mixing my henna with tea instead of just water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

chebaby

That sounds like a good idea for your Henna.  You hafta' let me know how it turns out.

Now you got me watching Tea Rinse Videos.


----------



## 25Nona (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> chebaby
> 
> I got my little mix 'steeping' right now.  After it cools I'll transfer it into a Spray Bottle.
> 
> I will start using this as a Refresher.  I want to save my HV because it's only 4 ounces and HV is Closed For Inventory.



I know that close for inventory sign is killin me!!!!! I need noooooo I have to get my products!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (May 29, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> My ramblings aside, I do have a question, as I'm not the best mixtress...do I need to keep the spritz in the fridge to keep it from going bad or is the two EOs good preservatives so that I can keep in the bathroom?   If so, how long can I safely use this mix as a spritz before it goes bad? I'm afraid of the 'nasties'.


Glad your mix worked for you! Its amazing how these teas do so much for the quality of our insides and outsides. Love it!

Anways, keep it in the fridge. I tried with and w/o eo outside the fridge. I got 3 days without eo before it went bad. With eo it lasted about 4 or 5 days. If u think u can use it all in that time then cool...

Thanks for that update!


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> That sounds like a good idea for your Henna. You hafta' let me know how it turns out.
> 
> Now you got me watching Tea Rinse Videos.


 i sure will let you know.
i went to whole foods but didnt have as much time as i needed to look through all the teas. i saw some peppermint tea but it said no caffeine so i didnt know if i should get it or not. isnt the purpose of tea rinses to have the caffeine?
so i just got some earl grey black tea and the had some hugo naturals stuff so i got the smoothing and defining conditioner. next time imma go back and get the other two conditioners lol.

imma go buy my henna this weekend from my local store but i dont know if imma actually do a henna any time soon.

and IDareT'sHair, girl i am loving that jar of joe. talk about soft hair i thought it was a pomade but its more of a creamy butter


----------



## hair4today (May 29, 2012)

DarkJoy, I will heed your advice thanks.


----------



## Auburn (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone used ORGANO GOLD coffee for this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

chebaby

We been tryna' tell you Jar Of Joe is the Business.

Glad you like/love it.  It's Good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

Auburn

Never heard of that Coffee?  I've just been buying _Millhouse_ Columbian Supreme for my Coffee Rinses.  

I wanted something strong and Columbian is pretty strong.


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> We been tryna' tell you Jar Of Joe is the Business.
> 
> Glad you like/love it. It's Good.


 yea yall tried to tell me  i started to use the bask java bean pomade today but i read the ingredients and jar of joe has more coffee butter so thats why i decided to use it. im glad i did


----------



## Auburn (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Auburn
> 
> Never heard of that Coffee?  I've just been buying _Millhouse_ Columbian Supreme for my Coffee Rinses.
> 
> I wanted something strong and Columbian is pretty strong.



It also has Ganoderma in it that helps with hair loss.


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2012)

oh and am i suppossed to keep my spray bottle in the fridge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

@chebaby I've been keeping mine in the Fridge, both Homemade and Pre-Mix (just to be on the safe side). 

I haven't added a Preservative to my Home-made and unsure about the Pre-Mixed.

Maybe someone else can Chime in @Shay72 @hair4today @DarkJoy ? Ltown

And anyone else that's making their own Hand-crafted Brews.


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I've been keeping mine in the Fridge, both Homemade and Pre-Mix (just to be on the safe side).
> 
> I haven't added a Preservative to my Home-made and unsure about the Pre-Mixed.
> 
> ...


 i think imma put it in there just to be on the safe side. i only made about 10oz and if im spraying every night itll probably last a couple weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

chebaby said:


> i think imma put it in there just to be on the safe side. i only made about 10oz and if im spraying every night itll probably last a couple weeks.


 
chebaby

Yeah, I keep mine in there.  I'm sure the Pre-Mixed have preservatives added, but my Home-made Blend doesn't.  

They're all in there taking up space.  I even have my HTN Follicle Booster in there and AV Blueberry & Pomegrante Spritz.  Errthang.


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2012)

chebaby IDareT'sHair
The homemades are in the fridge. The premixed ones are not.


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, I keep mine in there. I'm sure the Pre-Mixed have preservatives added, but my Home-made Blend doesn't.
> 
> They're all in there taking up space. I even have my HTN Follicle Booster in there and AV Blueberry & Pomegrante Spritz. Errthang.


 


Shay72 said:


> @chebaby @IDareT'sHair
> The homemades are in the fridge. The premixed ones are not.


 thanx ladies
yea imma put it in there tonight.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 29, 2012)

Yes. Fridge. Gives you a couple more days for your money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

Spritzed with my Home-made Blend:

Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root
Saw Palmetto
Bamboo Leaf
Black Tea

Put in Spritz bottle.  Will rotate with Hairveda's Tea Mist.


----------



## hair4today (May 29, 2012)

chebaby said:


> i think imma put it in there just to be on the safe side. i only made about 10oz and if im spraying every night itll probably last a couple weeks.


IDareT'sHair, chebaby, I just asked a similar question up thread and The guidance is that storing in the fridge is the safest  but you can extend the lifespan by adding essential oils.


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @IDareT'sHair, @chebaby, I just asked a similar question up thread and The guidance is that storing in the fridge is the safest but you can extend the lifespan by adding essential oils.


 thank you.
i thought about adding rosemary eo but decided not to but i will store it in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Ladies!

For Being So Helpful!:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2012)

I still have a Gallon Jug in the Fridge but I'm using some that I've made by the Cup.

After I finish up this Jug, I'll just start making it for 1-2 uses instead of making a Gallon.

But I'll definitely use up this Gallon 1st, because it has my Blue Malva, Hibiscus, Calendua, Chamomile and alot of other Good Things.

And those Flowers are costly so I can't be wasting them.


----------



## lovestarr (May 29, 2012)

Just ordered some more ayurvedic herbs from butters-and-bars and they should be here this week.  Lurking threads for recipes I can mix with my black tea and aloe vera juice. Will probably brew up some fenugreek tea since I have some powder left over just in time for my DC thursday.


----------



## chebaby (May 30, 2012)

sprayed my hair down last night with black tea. i dont know if i made mine strong enough. i keep reading where people are saying add 3 tea bags to 1 cup of water. i only added 1 bad oh well ill add more next time.
after i sprayed my scalp and hair really well i sealed it all in with jar of joe and bunned. i was gonna do a rinse today but im lazy so ill see how long this bun lasts before i need to do my hair over.


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 30, 2012)

Still here spritzing once a day. I use tea bags # 2 which are used to make 4-8 cups of tea and I make 10-12OZ as I want mine as concentrated as possible. I also put the herbs in a knee hi in the spritz bottle and shake daily.


----------



## chebaby (May 30, 2012)

i know people are like i cant tell if she smells like tea or coffee


----------



## Ltown (May 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I've been keeping mine in the Fridge, both Homemade and Pre-Mix (just to be on the safe side).
> 
> I haven't added a Preservative to my Home-made and unsure about the Pre-Mixed.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, i'm sure its good in the fridge or not as long as nothing else is added. i make a gallon most of the time too, doing a tea rinse today with horsetail, saw palmetto, nettles, hibiscus.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 30, 2012)

Yesterday I DC'd with MD's coffee and Kokum

Today I misted with claudie's tea spritz and M&S with quinoa coffee and Enso serum


----------



## choctaw (May 30, 2012)

I have dried hibiscus flowers, fenugreek seeds and catnip tea in my teapot ... waiting for tea kettle to whistle.


----------



## divachyk (May 30, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Sorry it didn't work for you! Too dark is terrible for my hair as well. Caused lots of falls which is what we're trying to avoid! . I make it like I'm going to drink it. Very pale amber and that works like a charm.


DarkJoy, I'm just now seeing this. Thank you for responding. I'll give it a go with how you suggest and then make a informed decision. Thanks again.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2012)

I think I'm going to get the Coffee pomade from the Pomade shop on Etsy

http://www.etsy.com/shop/ThePomadeShop

Use NNHMD coupon code POMADE15 at checkout to receive 15% off all 4-ounce pomades until May 31 at midnight


----------



## lovestarr (May 31, 2012)

Brewing some black tea now so it will be nice and cool in the morning.  I'm using MT every other day now so I want to use this rinse every other day to combat shedding


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2012)

Did a nice tea rinse with Shi Naturals last night.

Just applied some IPN Tea Lightful Shine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

Hey Ladies!

Spritzed with HV's Hydrasilica Tea Mist and my own Special Brew.

I read Hairveda has re-opened, I need to look and see if BJ listed that Red Tea Butter.

bign__17


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 31, 2012)

Ladies!!!

My HH Jar O Joe has arrived , and it smells delicious.  How are you using yours?  On the scalp, length of hair, etc.?  TIA!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

Ronnieaj

Hi Ms. Ronnie!

I Agree!  I love that Stuff!

I use it on my Scalp and massage it in.  

Not sure about Lita Brownie518 hair4today MaraWithLove, Ltown but I know Shay72 was using hers for HOTs & Pre-Poos.


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> Ladies!!!
> 
> My HH Jar O Joe has arrived , and it smells delicious.  How are you using yours?  On the scalp, length of hair, etc.?  TIA!



i used mine on the hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

I just emailed Hairveda and ask "Can a Sista get a full size jar of the Red Tea?"

I don't want to pay shipping for like 5-10 samples.


----------



## 25Nona (May 31, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Spritzed with HV's Hydrasilica Tea Mist and my own Special Brew.
> 
> ...



Ohhhh yeessssss it is reopen just placed my order...thanks for lett'n me know!!!!!


----------



## 25Nona (May 31, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> Ladies!!!
> 
> My HH Jar O Joe has arrived , and it smells delicious.  How are you using yours?  On the scalp, length of hair, etc.?  TIA!



I have also been using mine on my scalp.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 31, 2012)

IDareT'sHair and Ltown,  Thanks!!!

I'm so excited to try it.  I love all of her other stuff so far .

Any others ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

Ronnieaj

I'm sure Lita, Brownie, Mara, Shay, and hair4today will all chime in when they're on-line.

bign__17 also said she uses her's on her Scalp as well.

I love all her stuff too.  Everything I've tried has been a definite repurchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 31, 2012)

Misted with Claudie tea spritz and M&S with murmur Acai butter and tiffani's pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

Just Brewed my Columbian Coffee for tomorrow's CAT

Still thinking about adding AVJ to the 2013 Challenge for those of you that are currently doing Aloe Vera Juice Rinses.


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2012)

Ronnieaj
I've used it on my scalp and for HOTs and prepoos just as IDareT'sHair said.


----------



## hair4today (May 31, 2012)

Ronnieaj, I use Joe in three ways, edges, nape and scalp. It's creamy goodness  but doesn't clog the pores. I also give it a sniff, whenever I get need a jolt of java and don't want to drink coffee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

hair4today said:


> but doesn't clog the pores. *I also give it a sniff, whenever I get need a jolt of java and don't want to drink coffee*.


 
hair4today

    That will do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2012)

chebaby

How are you using your Jar Of Joe?


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 31, 2012)

Ronnieaj said:


> Ladies!!!
> 
> My HH Jar O Joe has arrived , and it smells delicious.  How are you using yours?  On the scalp, length of hair, etc.?  TIA!



I used mine on the length, scalp before as well though!


----------



## chebaby (May 31, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> How are you using your Jar Of Joe?


 this week ive been using it as a moisturizer but i may start putting it on my scalp. it works wonders as a moisturizer though


----------



## Lita (May 31, 2012)

I use Jar Of Joe on the roots & length....

*My hair & scalp..loves it..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2012)

I started off just massaging in Jar of Joe, until I realized how moisturizing it is. Now I use it on hair and scalp. I'm going to try it as a prepoo this weekend.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 1, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @DarkJoy, I'm just now seeing this. Thank you for responding. I'll give it a go with how you suggest and then make a informed decision. Thanks again.


Let us know how the change goes divachyk! hope it works out for you...


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 1, 2012)

ya'll makin me want to try this Jar of Joe... and I said I wasn't going to start going the way of the PJ! noooooo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2012)

Getting Ready to do a CAT

Coffee
ACV Phinsing
Tea


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 1, 2012)

Rinsed with mix of black tea and green tea tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2012)

againstallodds

That Combo sounds nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2012)

Since we've been talmbout Hairitage Hydrations "Jar Of Joe" maybe I'll pull that out tonight and do a good scalp massage.

I forgot I made that Jar of Pre-Poo with Coffee, EVOO/EVCO, and Jar of Joe.  

I'll hafta' pull that out next wash day and apply some with a Plastic Cap before Co-washing.


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2012)

Pre poo-Njois green tea cream,washed Hydroquench  moisture poo,Jasmins Hibiscus Dc,Njoi Hibiscus cream as leave-in,on tips Hydroquench white tea cream,Njois Coconut/Hibiscus pomade on scalp...Sealed with little rice bran oil...

*Hair feels very soft/silky...

*I love Hibiscus..lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2012)

Lita said:


> Pre poo-Njois green tea cream,washed Hydroquench moisture poo,Jasmins Hibiscus Dc,*Njoi Hibiscus cream *as leave-in,on tips *Hydroquench white tea cream,Njois Coconut/Hibiscus pomade *on scalp...Sealed with little rice bran oil...
> 
> *Hair feels very soft/silky...
> 
> ...


 
Lita Gurl...Me & Brownie518 are curious about these! Please give a brief review.

I wanted to know about Njoi & HQS's White Tea.

Thanks Lady!

ETA:  I can't wait to dig into my Jasmine Hibiscus DC'ers.


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Gurl...Me & Brownie518 are curious about these! Please give a brief review.
> 
> I wanted to know about Njoi & HQS's White Tea.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Brownie513 Hi..Njoi hibiscus cream is so nice & silky/med tex that absorbs very well..The scent is lite/sweet..

Njoi coconut hibiscus pomade..Lite soft grease/great smell & soft tex..leaves no residue..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Hi....Njois green tea hair cream,med/thick tex lotion lite sweet scent..Absorbs well & moisturize too..

*The Njois green tea reminds me of Hairaitage Macadamia product...


Hydroquench whit tea 5 day moisture..Thick tex/solid cream..smeels like lemon cake..Absorbs well & makes your skin soft too..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2012)

Lita

I love the Green Tea Hair Creme.  Actually, I lurve all her products.  

I should have picked up a couple during the Sale. 

I have several that I have been holding on to.erplexed

I think my all time Favorite Scent pf hers is that Sweet Coconut Pomade with Acai.   Man!  That Stuff smells good!


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Njoi have great products,service & fast shipping..
Pomade scent is to die for..love it..To set it off it. Contains hibiscus..

*Hydoquench-moisture poo lathers nicely,lite scent,made my hair soft & I was able to finger comb..No hair fall...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2012)

Lita said:


> *Njoi have great products,service & fast shipping..*
> Pomade scent is to die for..love it..To set it off it. Contains hibiscus..
> 
> *Hydoquench-moisture poo lathers nicely,lite scent,made my hair soft & I was able to finger comb..No hair fall...
> ...


 
@Lita

She sure does! And she's as nice as can be. I hate dealing with Snarky vendors.....

I'm kinda *cough* High Maintenance on the Product tip (as most PJ's are) and she's always been more than accomodating to whatever I've asked her for.

I will definitely pick up those Hibiscus Creams/Pomades if she has a 4th of July Sale.

That's good to know about the HQS 'Poo. I have the Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 1, 2012)

Did a tea rinse today of black tea and avj - followed up with a light DC


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Hi....Njois green tea hair cream,med/thick tex lotion lite sweet scent..Absorbs well & moisturize too..
> *
> *The Njois green tea reminds me of Hairaitage Macadamia product...*
> 
> ...



at the bolded - Yes, the Green Tea Creme and the Soft & Creamy Butters are very similar!!  

I'm going to prepoo with Jar of Joe tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2012)

Using:

It's Perfectly Natural's Tea-Lightful Hair Pomade and a dab of M/N.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2012)

Just Spritzed a little Hairveda Tea Mist (Hydrasilica Spritz)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2012)

Spritzed on a little Claudie Tea Spritz.  And tried a bit of the Shi-Naturals Black Tea Spritz as well.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 3, 2012)

Made a new batch of bamboo, nettle and burdock w/Argan oil and Rosemary EO.  

Applied after henna and DC last night.


----------



## Lita (Jun 3, 2012)

After my wash & Dc..Rubbed some It's perfectly Natural Tea pomade on scalp..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with trigger, misted with Claudie's tea spritz, M&S with coffee quinoa and enso's pomade


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 4, 2012)

Been drinking a cup of bamboo leaf tea nightly. Spritzed my hair with my coffee/tea mix yesterday.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2012)

I want in on this challenge. Need to keep reading the posts to see what works.

I started incorporating black tea rinsed as my final rinse and made a spritz that I added EOs to that i use on my scalp every day. My scalp has been feeling and doing better since.

Plan to stop in Wegmans today and see what they have in their organic and tea departments.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to the challenge Vonnieluvs08!

Are you natural or relaxed? 

Teas are great for the scalp--I've not had a single eczema flair up or sign of dandruff since I've been using. You'll be raving at the benefits of teas very soon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2012)

@Vonnieluvs08

Welcome Ms. Vonnie! Glad to have you. I'll add you to the list!

After you return from Wegman's let us know what Teas You'll be using....

@Brownie518
......erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2012)

Doing a CAT today.

Columbian Coffee
Nexxus Ensure ACV Conditioner
Tea Rinse (Saw Palmetto & Bamboo)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2012)

Lita (and Everyone Else)

Hairveda's Full Size Red Tea Hair Butter/Creme will be available 06/08.  Have you tried? 

Wonderful!  I can't wait


----------



## againstallodds (Jun 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Lita (and Everyone Else)
> 
> Hairveda's Full Size Red Tea Hair Butter/Creme will be available 06/08.  Have you tried?
> 
> Wonderful!  I can't wait



I have been eyeing for this a while now but didn't need anything from HV so no free sample. 6/8 is only a few days away, I cannot waaaaiiit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2012)

@againstallodds

Yeah, they will be offering the Full Sized Jars on June 8th. She did not say how much it would be though.


----------



## Lita (Jun 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I can't wait for the full size butter comes out..
The bomb.com



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 4, 2012)

That Red Tea Creme is the sh*t!! 6/8? Need to make a note of that...

I moisturized with Jar of Joe today. Excellent moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2012)

Just used M/N and Hairitage's Sprout!


----------



## Lita (Jun 5, 2012)

Moisturize with Jessi Curl Aloeaba leave-in,Applied Njoi Green Tea Cream & Sealed with Rice bran oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Massaged in some Coffee Pomade


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 6, 2012)

Refreshed my twist out with a spritz this morning then sealed.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 6, 2012)

Did a black tea rinse after cleansing.  Didn't wash it out - DCing on top of it for one hour.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 7, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Welcome to the challenge @Vonnieluvs08!
> 
> Are you natural or relaxed?
> 
> Teas are great for the scalp--I've not had a single eczema flair up or sign of dandruff since I've been using. You'll be raving at the benefits of teas very soon!



I'm a natural 4a mostly.  I've been having scalp issues and since starting spritzing with my tea mix and Trigga no dandruff!!

I haven't seen the decrease in shedding yet.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> Welcome Ms. Vonnie! Glad to have you. I'll add you to the list!
> 
> ...



I bought nettle and roobis which I brewed up today and will probably use tomorrow.  I already have black and a few green tea.

The health food store had some good teas from Altiva catnip, fenungreek, and others may pick them up next week.

I bought some castor oil and whole coffee beans to make a coffee oil for my HOT.


What are some favorites?  ( I know people have mentioned some in their posts) TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2012)

Getting Ready to Brew my Coffee for tomorrow's Wash Day.

@Vonnieluvs08

Here are some of the Teas I've been using:
Black
Moringa
Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root
Saw Palmetto
Rosehips
Catnip
Fenugreek
Dandelion Root

Dried Flowers 
Hibiscus
Calendua
Blue Malva
Chamomile


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just massaged in some Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade.

Poured on Shi Naturals Tea under my DC.
Used HV pH Rinse as my final rinse and used Claudie's Tea as part of my leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2012)

@Brownie518

I missed the Discount Code from the Pomade Shop didn't I?erplexed

I refuse to pay $25.00 for 4 ounces of that Coffee Butter.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I think that discount ended last week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yeah, I think that discount ended last week.


 
Brownie518

I'll see if they do a little something July 4th. 

I may suggest to my New BFF (IPN) that she makes a Coffee Creme/Butter.

Lemme go email her.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 7, 2012)

T, you are somethin else!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *T, you are somethin else!!!*


 
Brownie518

_*cough*_ email sent.

You know it would be   wouldn't it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2012)

Spritzed with Claudie's Tea


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 9, 2012)

I had planned to do my usual tea rinse but I think I'll make some coffee for a rinse later, instead. 
I'll be using Claudie's Tea as part of my leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2012)

Brownie518

I forgot to do my Coffee last night and had it all Brewed and ret-to-go.  

So I stuck it in the Fridge and will use it on Tuesday.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 9, 2012)

I always forget to make the coffee and end up using my tea. I need to make another big pot and put it away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2012)

Brownie518

Girl...I don't "forget" to make it.....I just forget to "use" it.


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 9, 2012)

I just started using my coffee oil. This stuff is pretty potent, lol. I only use it in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2012)

Seamonster

Did you make or purchase the Coffee Oil?

I heard it is very 'stimulating'


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 9, 2012)

I made it, I guess I could probably add more oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pre poo/HOt/steam with the Pomade Shop's coffee pomade. That stuff is so whipped, light, and yummy I had to be careful. I was getting a bit heavy handed. After steaming spritzed my hair with coffee/tea mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2012)

Using:  "It's Perfectly Natural" Tea-Lightful Hair Pomade.  (Contains Green & Black Teas)


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 10, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Pre poo/HOt/steam with the Pomade Shop's coffee pomade. *That stuff is so whipped, light, and yummy* I had to be careful. I was getting a bit heavy handed. After steaming spritzed my hair with coffee/tea mix.



Yes, it is.  I'll be using some of this when I get off work in the morning. 

I forgot to use my coffee rinse so I just rinsed with Shi Naturals Tea before my DC. I finished everything off with a rinse with HV Rinse.


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 10, 2012)

Tonight I massaged in Jar of Joe. I also put it on the length of my hair I will see how it falls from the wrap tomorrow morning.  I figured if it turned out that it was to heavy to put on the length of my hair it didn't matter because I plan on washing my hair after work anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2012)

bign__17

Keep us posted on how it works on your Wrap.


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> bign__17
> 
> Keep us posted on how it works on your Wrap.



I sure will!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Jun 10, 2012)

Did a rinse. My curls are popping like fireworks


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 12, 2012)

Did a final rinse with Claudie's tea spritz after my DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2012)

Did a CAT Tonight:

Coffee
ACV
Home-made Tea Blend with my Leave-In.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 12, 2012)

I made a coffee oil yesterday with Colombian whole beans, castor, macadamia, avocado, wheat germ, rice barn and a lil jojoba oil. I put it on for about 2-3hrs on low and let it sit overnight. It filled 16oz and 2-8oz bottles.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 12, 2012)

I have been too busy to make tea, i will get caught uo to brew this weekend.


----------



## Lita (Jun 12, 2012)

I just applied some define jelly from Sophia K.Essentials..It's great for braid-out,soft twists & in edges...

It contains green tea & herbs..Smells divine too..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2012)

Lita said:


> *I just applied some define jelly from Sophia K.Essentials..*It's great for braid-out,soft twists & in edges...
> 
> It contains green tea & herbs..Smells divine too..
> 
> ...


 
Lita

I looked into some things by this company. Like the DC'er and some other stuff. 

Do they ever have Sales?  (Keep me posted on that).....

Hush Brownie518


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 12, 2012)

I have decided to switch it up a bit. Gonna switch to rinsing and also using tthe tea spritz as a pre-poo.

Due to having to chop over the weekend, I believe I'm experiencing too many ssks and splits from wngs and twist outs. decided to see how cool flat ironing will work. So no spritzing for me.  The good news is that I believe the teas have done a fantastic job. The ng is beautiful and soft and thicker---even when ironed with barely any product on it! it used to look pretty terrible when straightened years ago (i havent straightened in over 5 years), so i'm encouraged. 

Will still be spritzing DDs hair as a leave-in, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2012)

DarkJoy

I hope that change works for you DJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2012)

Using "It's Perfectly Natural" Tea-Lightful Hair Pomade


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2012)

Washed & Dc..Used Natural By Design- Ayurvedic Tea Rinse,Camille Rose moisture butter on length..Natural By Design -Creamy Mango balm/green tea on scalp..Sealed with Rice bran..

Hair & scalp feels great..

*Camill Rose moisture butter contains Green Tea too..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I looked into some things by this company. Like the DC'er and some other stuff.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Hi..You can send her a pm/about her next sale..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2012)

Loving tea & coffee in hair..

Tea for Spring/Summer

Coffee for Fall/Winter

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 13, 2012)

After my ayur paste treatment I DC'd and did a black tea rinse.  Hair is feeling so soft!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 13, 2012)

Gonna wash tomorrow. So pre-pooing overnight with my spritz and coconut oil. Will also do a rinse post wash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2012)

Brewed my Columbian Coffee for tomorrow's wash day.

Will also do a ACV Rinse and my Home-made Tea Blend with my Leave-In


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 14, 2012)

Did a coffee and ACV rinse today. Tea rinse it is next week.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lita

Where did you get the Natural By Design?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I looked into some things by this company. Like the DC'er and some other stuff.
> 
> ...


*IDareT'sHair

*


----------



## Lita (Jun 15, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> Where did you get the Natural By Design?



Brownie518 Hi..Natural By Design Cosmetics on Etsy....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Seamonster (Jun 15, 2012)

Did an herbal tea rinse, with the baggy method. I am baggying my hair for 14 days, currently on day 5. 9 days to grow.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 15, 2012)

Did a tea rinse before my DC with Shi Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2012)

Did a CAT tonight:

Coffee (Columbian)
ACV (Nexxus Ensure)
Tea (Home-made Blend)


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 15, 2012)

Spritzed on some Claudie's Tea.


----------



## Lita (Jun 15, 2012)

Just rubbed some HV Red Tea Satin Cream on my edges,Camille Rose Ajani growth balm on scalp & sealed my ends with Twisted Sister different strokes serum/green tea..

*My edges feel so nice & silky..Ends feel really nice..

*Twisted Sista-Contains Green Tea

*Camille Rose-Contains Honey

I've been comparing notes/last spring/summer..I had wonderful results with Tea,Honey,Banana & Bamboo containing products..So I'm doing a re-run this spring/summer....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just used some IPN Tea Lightful Shine.


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2012)

Pre po Tiiva Green tea cream,Dc 1hr with Jessi Curl Too Shea,Curl Junkie Honey Butter leave-in,BASK Java Honey balm on edges,HV Red Tea satin cream on scalp,smooth Lil Sophia Essentials coco honey anti frizz pomade thru top of hair..Sealed ends Rice bran oil..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 17, 2012)

I finally got to make my tea getting back on schedule. Tea mix was saw palmetto, nettle, horsetail malva, brahmi.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 17, 2012)

Lita said:


> Brownie518 Hi..Natural By Design Cosmetics on Etsy....
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita, she has some very nice products especially the ayurveda, thx!


----------



## Lita (Jun 17, 2012)

Ltown said:


> Lita, she some very nice products especially the ayurveda, thx!



IDareT'sHair Hi..The ayurvedic products are awsome,I love the herbal tea rinse,it's wonderful..Makes the hair & scalp healthy..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2012)

Using Trigger Growth Elixir - Contains Black Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2012)

Brewed my Cup of skrong Columbian Coffee for tomorrow.  Have my Tea Rinse ready and my ACV Rinse.

So I'll be doing a CAT tomorrow.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 18, 2012)

Gonna take it back a step and go back to just nettle and burdock. Loving the bamboo as drink instead.


----------



## choctaw (Jun 18, 2012)

Added my ayurvedic tea (catnip, fenugreek, hibiscus) to box of henna and tablespoon of lemon juice. I added 3 tablespoons EVCO after dye release to smooth out the paste. It feels GOOD


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2012)

rubbed in some jar of joe on my edges and my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2012)

Once again Brewed some Coffee and forgot to use it. SMH. 

I don't know why I keep doing this lately.

Anyway, I'll save it for Friday (next wash day)

Will proceed with my ACV and Tea.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 19, 2012)

Massaged in some Trigger earlier. I'll be washing later tonight so I'll do a Tea Rinse before my DC and then finish everything off with HV pH Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2012)

I am loving this Home-made Tea Rinse. It has a lot of Good Stuff in the Mix.

Will Spritz some Claudie on too in a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2012)

Didn't do the Claudie Spritz but......

I did pull out Hairitage Hydrations Jar Of Joe and massaged it throughout!

It's good & strong too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2012)

Massaging in Jar Of Joe and some M/N


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 21, 2012)

For the last two weeks I have been mixing my coffee and tea together and it has been going really well this way.

Not really sure if there will be a change in the results I am seeing so I will keep watch for that. The one thing I do know is that it is saving me some time. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 21, 2012)

Its really time to do up a new batch. Think I will prepoo with it and do a midweek cowash. Its about time to henna as well...


----------



## hair4today (Jun 21, 2012)

Still loving tea rinses but now have started to experiment with incorporating ayurvedic tea rinses (brahmi, fenugreek, maka, hibiscus) in my regimen. I alternate each other week with traditional tea rinses (moisture and shine) and ayurvedic (conditioning & strength).  This seems to be working well cause my shedding and breakage is next to nil now.  Yahoo!! ...retention here I come.  Sidenote - I also tried doing an ayurevedic paste one time and my hair hated it (made my hair dry as hay) but for some reason finicky hair loved the ayurvedic rinses. Go figure --anyone know why this would be the case?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 21, 2012)

hair4today

I hope someone can answer your question about the paste and dryness. I have the same issue. Absolutely can't handle the ayurvedic pastes but the rinses are heaven!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2012)

hair4today

choctaw Lita and Ltown should be able to answer this question for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2012)

Lawd it's so HOT I decided to come home and cowash!  It will be 3x this week.

So, I'll remember to use my Coffee tonight (after I steam) and I'll use Claudie Tea Rinse and It's Perfectly Natural's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade later.


----------



## Lita (Jun 21, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> hair4today
> 
> I hope someone can answer your question about the paste and dryness. I have the same issue. Absolutely can't handle the ayurvedic pastes but the rinses are heaven!!!



hair4today Hi..Maybe you should try mixing a moisturizing dc with your paste/or add 1tbl of oil..See what happens..

*When I added conditioner to my mix the dryness went away & the results was fabulous...

*If that doesn't work..Just use it as a tea..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad y'all mentioned ayuvedic rinsesn. Been flirting with this idea for a cpl weeks.

I would think if the pastes are made with something acidic that would be the problem. Henna can be like that too if you don't follow with moisture dc.


----------



## hair4today (Jun 21, 2012)

Lita thanks for the suggestion to mix the ayur herbs with a moisturizing conditioner.  I added a few diff oils to that paste and it didn't seem to make a difference with the dryness...maybe conditioner plus oils might do the trick.


----------



## hair4today (Jun 21, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Glad y'all mentioned ayuvedic rinsesn. Been flirting with this idea for a cpl weeks.
> 
> I would think if the pastes are made with something acidic that would be the problem. Henna can be like that too if you don't follow with moisture dc.


DarkJoy, I followed the ayurvedic paste with a moisturizing DC and it took quite a few of these treatments before my hair returned to normal. It was scary actually how dry it was. Thinking back, I think I mixed the ayur herbs with hibiscus tea...is hibiscus considered an acidic herb?


----------



## Ltown (Jun 21, 2012)

hair4today, you maybe mixing too much powder and not enough condtioner.  Lita gave you good advice on conditioners.  The powders are very potent you don't need alot to get results 1/2 tsp-2tbps is what i used.  I make mostly teas and still keep the same measurements.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sitting with IPN TeaLightful Shine pomade all over. I'll wash later on, using Claudie's Tea under my DC, finishing with HV pH Rinse. I'll use IPN Tea spritz as part of my leave in.


----------



## hair4today (Jun 21, 2012)

Ltown said:


> hair4today, you maybe mixing too much powder and not enough condtioner.  Lita gave you good advice on conditioners.  The powders are very potent you don't need alot to get results 1/2 tsp-2tbps is what i used.  I make mostly teas and still keep the same measurements.


@Thanks Ltown. I used 1 tbls with each of the 4 ayur herb...yup much to much based on your guidance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2012)

Just Brewed a Cup of Columbian for tomorrow and have my Tea Rinse out and ret-to-go.

YAY!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 23, 2012)

Did a tea rinse with green tea and rosemary. I need to re-stock, I am getting low! I've also noticed I love the feeling of tea on my scalp-it's soothing!


----------



## choctaw (Jun 23, 2012)

hair4today



IDareT'sHair said:


> hair4today
> 
> choctaw Lita and Ltown should be able to answer this question for you.



I mix ayurvedic powders with moisturizing teas like fenugreek to avoid dryness. I just mixed up an ayurvedic dc with powders, oil and conditioner. 
I used:

2 teaspoons fenugreek powder
2 teaspoons neem powder
4 teaspoons castor/soybean oil blend
50 pumps Joico Body Luxe conditioner

I will apply this to hair, cover with plastic cap and let it marinate. I rinse out the dc with water and follow with shampoo, then conditioner.

Honey is another good moisturizing ingredient to add to ayurvedic paste or gloss.

HTH


----------



## choctaw (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a teapot of dried hibiscus flowers, catnip leaves and fenugreek seeds steeping in boiled water.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 23, 2012)

Made my spritz the other day. Last night dry flat twisted and spritzed on top then sealed. No more wet manipulation for me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2012)

Smoothed on some Hairveda Red Tea Creme (made with Roobis Tea)


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 23, 2012)

I couldn't find my IPN Tea spritz so I just did used Shi Naturals Tea under my DC and used Claudie's Tea under my leave in. Excellent, as always.


----------



## Lita (Jun 23, 2012)

Spritz with some Camille rose curl refresher,Camille rose moisture butter,Camille rose almond Jai twist on top..little rice bran on ends..IPN tea pomade on scalp..

*Sophia k Essentials style Gelly on edges-it contains green tea..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 24, 2012)

Shampoo'd and followed with a rinse of black tea and acv.  DCing on top of the tea rinse.  I need to try to incorporate more teas in my regi.  Might try out ShiNatural tea spritz.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 24, 2012)

Going to make a tea spritz today, which I will use on my scalp before DCing. I might also do an ACV rinse.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 24, 2012)

Did a prepoo/hot/steam with coffee pomade. Then spritzed my hair with my coffee/tea mix. I have some Mocha Silk Infusion on my hair now.


----------



## Lita (Jun 25, 2012)

Rubbed some coffee oil in my hair..Finger combed..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2012)

Meeting an ex-Co Worker at Panera in a few.  Will bring home a Cup of Dark Roast for tomorrow's Wash Day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 25, 2012)

Misted my hair with Claudie's tea rinse and applied MD's olive wheat berry on top and steamed for 30mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2012)

Getting ready for tomorrow's Wash Day.

Will use my Cup of Dark Roast I brought home from Panera.
Home-made Tea Blend 
ACV Rinse

And probably Hairveda's Red Tea Hair Creme after Drying.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 25, 2012)

Massaged in some Coffee Pomade.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm always late to the party but I'm joining 
Using the following Teas:
Hibiscus
Marshmallow root
Nettle
Saw Palmento
Lavendar
Horsetail
Ltown put the bug in my ear and I'm very thankful
I'm using hibiscus and marshmallow in my DC's (thanks to bajandoc86 for the suggestion) and for a rinse during my cowash a mix of nettle, saw palmento, lavendar, horsetail and peppermint oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2012)

Nix08

Welcome Ms. Lady! 

Glad to have you.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks IDareT'sHair....I may be out to lunch but if what I'm feeling is the result of the teas already....you ladies have been keeping the lid on how fabulous the teas are!  My hair feels so freakin' soft I'm bringing out protein tomorrow just because  But will still use more tea

Those who use hibiscus/sorrel how do you use it so that it doesn't stain everywhere/everything????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2012)

@Nix08

I use Hibiscus Flowers (dried). I also have the Hibiscus Tea but haven't used it yet. 

@Ltown sent me a box of Black Tea with Rosehips and Hibiscus (can't wait to try it).

Haven't really noticed any adverse 'staining' with the Hibiscus. But I am using it in a Blend with other Teas/Flowers.

Mine is in a mix of:
Horsetail
Black Tea
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Burdock Root
Rosemary Leaf
Catnip
Fenugreek
Blue Malva Flowers *dried*
Calendua Flowers *dried*
Hibiscus Flowers *dried*
Chamomile Flowers *dried*

Which I've been using as a Leave-In


----------



## Ltown (Jun 26, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Thanks @IDareT'sHair....I may be out to lunch but if what I'm feeling is the result of the teas already....you ladies have been keeping the lid on how fabulous the teas are! My hair feels so freakin' soft I'm bringing out protein tomorrow just because But will still use more tea
> 
> Those who use hibiscus/sorrel how do you use it so that it doesn't stain everywhere/everything????


Nix08, I use alot of paper and I use cheese cloth when I make my tea. I use hibiscus powders.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 26, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Thanks IDareT'sHair....I may be out to lunch but if what I'm feeling is the result of the teas already....you ladies have been keeping the lid on how fabulous the teas are!  My hair feels so freakin' soft I'm bringing out protein tomorrow just because  But will still use more tea
> 
> Those who use hibiscus/sorrel how do you use it so that it doesn't stain everywhere/everything????



Nix08, the teas are a secret held only by our elite group. Lol! They work so fast! I think I noticed softening within the 2nd try. Love love love them...

Might try the hibscus in my mix now just to see...


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair and Ltown is the ending tea not red when you use the hibiscus?

DarkJoy - teas really are a gem  I also used the marshamallow root with the hibiscus so it could be that...either way I plan to go back to the store and see if they have anything else that I've seen listed in here


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2012)

Nix08

I haven't used Hibiscus by itself. I have little "pouches" of the dried flowers So they are in a Mix with errthang.

I'll use the Teabags I got from Ltown which contain: Black, Rosehips and Hibiscus Teas.

I also agree with DarkJoy  they work fast.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 26, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> IDareT'sHair and Ltown is the ending tea not red when you use the hibiscus?
> 
> DarkJoy - teas really are a gem  I also used the marshamallow root with the hibiscus so it could be that...either way I plan to go back to the store and see if they have anything else that I've seen listed in here



Nix08, i used hibscus  ayuvreda powders whereas the tea bags which are ground flowers probably have less red more of a pink imo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2012)

Did a Dark Roast Rinse and Slapped on some Darcy's Botanicals Deep Moisturizing Conditioning Masque on top and hopped under the Steamer.

Will do a ACV Rinse with Nexxus Ensure and to a Tea Rinse with my Leave-In.

= CAT


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2012)

Did a tea rinse...loving the tea rinses


----------



## Lita (Jun 26, 2012)

The weather been little ruff on my hair..Getting caught in (storms)..So tonight I spritz with HV Hydra Silica,Applied HV Red Tea Mousturizer in length & sealed with Rice bran oil..

Hair feels very soft...Know I feel better..lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2012)

Used Red Tea Hair Creme tonight.

chebaby Are you still doing Tea Rinses?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 26, 2012)

Massaged in some Coffee Pomade


----------



## Lita (Jun 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Marie Dean has 25% off sale July 3-4th..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 27, 2012)

Enjoying tea..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 27, 2012)

I brewed some hibiscus, nettle, malva,horsetail tea do rinse later today.  IDareT'sHair, i will be on the lookout for that tea mix don't know if its something they keep in stock. I'm getting lazy and need to get sone spritz or make batch that will last a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2012)

Lita said:


> *Marie Dean has 25% off sale July 3-4th..*
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita  Thanks Girlie!

FYI:  chebaby


----------



## chebaby (Jun 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita Thanks Girlie!
> 
> FYI: @chebaby


  thanx for telling me.
im off to make a cart to see what i can get for what price


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been doing tea rinsed each wash. Some washes I do 2 diners. First rinse before I DC usually with black tea then for my final rinse with roobis and kettle blend.

I also do a scalp spritz daily with the roobis blend, aloe vera and essential oils then seal with Trigga.

Using my homemade coffee in my HOT each week and the rhassoul clay mask I did today.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 27, 2012)

My tea mix smelled really funky today almost moldy but it looked fine. I never noticed. 

Does roobis or nettle have a strong odor?

I know my black tea usually smells slightly sweet.

I made this tea 2 weeks ago and store it in the fridge.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 27, 2012)

Did a rinse of black tea/acv and DCing on top of it for 3-4 hours.  Will then follow up with my aloe mix spritz as a leave - in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2012)

Using Hairveda's Red Tea Moisturizing Hair Creme (with Roobis Tea).

Lawd....Why Am I 1/2 way through the bottle.  SMH....


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

I bet you are tearin thru that Red Tea. I'm going to bust mine open as soon as that IPN Marsh Aloe 4oz is finished. 

I'll be doing a Coffee rinse later before my DC, and then an HV pH Rinse after. Claudie's Tea for leave in.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 27, 2012)

Decided to brew my first rinse this weekend. So excited! I've been a leave in spritzer for those not in the know. Lol.

Rinsers: do y'all leave it on for a min to massage it in? Try it with heat?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 27, 2012)

I leave my rinses in for a minute or two. Hmm, I've never tried it with heat.  I think one of mine says to leave in for 15 minutes or something but I haven't. I should try that....

DarkJoy


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 27, 2012)

Did an oil rinse today (with some tea that was starting to smell a little funny) I rinsed it out quickly but I just had to use it  I'm brewing another batch now (I'll be sure to keep it in the fridge)
Also used some tea in my dry dc.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 27, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Did an oil rinse today (with some tea that was starting to smell a little funny) I rinsed it out quickly but I just had to use it


Errrm...

I'm so guilty of spritzing with stinky tea... and leaving it in! I hate to waste stuff! Who knows...maybe the fermentation stimulates hair growth. We should do a study Nix08

Thanks Brownie518. Think I'll leave it in with my heat DC this Friday...


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 27, 2012)

DarkJoy no lie...I too thought maybe just maybe, the fermentation would stimulate my scalp ....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Last night I massaged my scalp with hair trigger, misted and applied Claudie's coffee and quinoa moisturizing cream. 

I did the same thing tonight as well.


----------



## Lita (Jun 28, 2012)

Spritz with more HV hydra..used Shea moisture hibiscus cream..Rice bran to seal ends..

*Loving the Hydra..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2012)

Brewed some Columbian Coffee for tomorrow and have my Tea Blend ready too.

I need to decide if I'll use Hairveda's ACV Rinse or BFH Red Wine Shine Rinse.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 29, 2012)

OK, yall! I can't believe it! I was at whole foods yesterday and ran across a new tea!! For the Ayurvedic fans...Neem Nectar Tea!! Oh yes, I bought a couple ounces and brewing now with burdock and nettle for my post-wash rinse.  It's mixed with black tea so we shall see... woohoo!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Brewed some Columbian Coffee for tomorrow and have my Tea Blend ready too.
> 
> I need to decide if I'll use Hairveda's ACV Rinse or BFH Red Wine Shine Rinse.



I liked the red wine rinse. If i was doing wash n go it would be my final rinse. Put it worked well before my dc.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Misted with Claudie's tea spritz, applied DB's pumpkin conditioner on top and steamed for 1 hr


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 30, 2012)

In the last year I've been satisfied with my hair shedding/breakage...I incorporated tea's to stimulate my growth and strengthen my follicles...to my delight it's decreased my shedding.  That right there tells me it's working at strengthening my follicles  I love this stuff...wish I'd jump on this so called bandwagon sooner


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 30, 2012)

Loved the neem tea rinse. Seemed to give my hair back some oompf. Left it on and put my regular dc on top and used heat.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 30, 2012)

I sprayed on some IPN Tea spritz and put my DC on top. Finished everything off with HV pH Rinse. 
Used Claudie's Tea Spritz for my leave in. Hair soft and detangled.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jul 2, 2012)

Well after a series of debilitating migraines that left me whimpering like a puppy dog, I'm finally back and have been pain free for nearly 2 weeks. :yippee: So I'm back in the groove, baby, and I'm treating my poor neglected hair with kid gloves. 

I'm brewing some herbal tea from everything in my pantry, and I'll be putting some coffee in it also. Imma gonna steam with the tea and Ao GBP for 1 hour and then leave it in for 24 more hours I'm already de loc-ing with QB CTDG as we speak and the breakage is melting my heart, y'all  but it has to be done.

So did you miss me?

Yeah...right! Bajan-who?


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 2, 2012)

Did a tea rinse today and used tea in my DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Used my Home-made Blend tonight.

I just brewed a pot of Black/Hibiscus/Rosehips


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 3, 2012)

Spritz my Dry hair with hibiscus and marshmallow root tea and did a tea rinse with: nettle, saw palmetto, lavender, horsetail and peppermint oil. I'm going to up the horsetail in the next brew....these teas are very moisturizing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Nix08

Chile...You Brewin' Like a Pro!

You fell right into it!  Glad you are enjoying it.

I Lurves it!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 3, 2012)

Gonna brew for the spritz bottle tonight. As always just nettle and burdock with glycerin, eo, grapeseed and argan oils.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2012)

No brewing for me tonight. Too humid! I just massaged in some Jar of Joe and put my hair up. Maybe I'll do a tea rinse and cowash later. IDK...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

@Brownie518

The IPN Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz has Green Tea.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> The IPN Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz has Green Tea.


IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I saw!  That has some good ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, I saw!  That has some good ingredients.*


 
Brownie518

It _really_ does, Nettle, Comfrey, Burdock Root.  I like it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> It _really_ does, Nettle, Comfrey, Burdock Root.  I like it.



IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I'm going to get an 8oz next time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Brownie518

I got an 8 ounce of the Nourish Mist.  I need to go back and read those ingredients.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I got an 8 ounce of the Nourish Mist.  I need to go back and read those ingredients.



IDareT'sHair

That Nourish Mist is really good.  Nice oils with a few ceramides in there. It leaves my hair so shiny. I've used it for HOTs, rinses, and added to DCs. And of course for soaks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Brownie518

Interesting.  Thanks for the Review.  

I'm totally in love with that Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Interesting.  Thanks for the Review.
> 
> I'm totally in love with that Horsetail & Hibiscus Spritz.



The Nourish Mist is just an oil blend, unlike the Horsetail Spritz. Good, though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Brownie518  Thanks, cause I was going to email her and ask her about the Ingredients, because they aren't on the bottle.

I noticed that about the Tea Quench Spritz too.  She needs to make sure the ingredients are listed on those bottles/jars.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Still spritzing my scalp daily with my roobis, nettle, aloe vera juice mix. Will rinse twice tomorrow during wash day with the roobis mix. Will be at Wegmans tomorrow and pick up something else or stop at the health food store.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518  Thanks, cause I was going to email her and ask her about the Ingredients, because they aren't on the bottle.
> 
> I noticed that about the Tea Quench Spritz too.  She needs to make sure the ingredients are listed on those bottles/jars.



IDareT'sHair

This last order I got has the ingredients on the labels. 

I spritzed on IPN TeaLightful Hair Quencher under my BV Smoothie.  Left that on for almost 2 hours, rinsed, and ended with HV pH Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Brownie518

Evening Ms. B!

Hope you had a good day today.

Um..Yeah...I was looking for the ingredients on that Nourish Mist.  

I also noticed that all 3 *cough* (yes I said 3)of my Tea Quench doesn't have the ingredients on the bottle.  

I can go to the site and snatch those, but the Nourish Mist is no longer available.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Tea rinse tonight with my blend of nettle, horsetail, bamboo, lavendar, saw palmento (I think that's it).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Nix08

Are you just brewing enough for a one time use or are you brewing for Multiple uses?


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Well IDareT'sHair when I was lurking in this thread I read that YOU brew enough for a week and put it in the fridge ....so...that's what I do


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> *I read that YOU brew enough for a week and put it in the fridge ....so...that's what I do*


 
Nix08

Right...Right Then I take it out the night or a few hours before and get it Room Temp

I think you'd like Moringa Tea too.  It's really, really great for Shine!  You'll love the shine it gives.  Mad, Crazy, Ridiculous Shine.

And as you know there are several hair products that have Moringa, like from Qhemet Biologics and Afroveda etc....


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

You're wicked you KNOW I've added that tea to my list now and I'm scheming as to when I'll make it to the store 

I put about 4 ounces of the cold tea in a bottle and when I get in the shower I fill a cup with pretty warm water and stick my closed cold bottle off tea in it. By the time I'm ready to use it, its warmer. I put another closed bottle with my serving of aloe vera juice and allow the hot water from my shower to beat in it until I'm ready for it and it warms up as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2012)

@Nix08 Yeah @Ltown sent me some Moringa Tea last Summer (I think) and I was very impressed with it.

I bought some _Kosher_ African Moringa Tea Bags earlier this year to use this Summer as well.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2012)

WOW.....just read up on Moringa tea....looks like I should be drinking this as well  I've never heard of it but it seems amazing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2012)

@Nix08 Yeah, @Ltown has slipped some in a Swap last summer and I did some rinses with it and was Hooked.

Very impressive which caused me to buy a box. Incredible Shine from using it too. 

Don't think I drank any tho'. I've have to go back and ready up on drinking it (since I have a box).


RelaxedBlogSpot has Bamboo Tea (loose & bags) reasonably inexpensive. She does an excellent Article on Bamboo Tea & Relaxed Hair.

I know we had the Link in here, but it was a few pages ago.  I'll see if I can find it and attach.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Oh yes bamboo tea...I have a good stash of that  I just don't get around to drinking these tea's though  I'm thinking when I make some for my hair I should gulp a little - I like to drink orange pekoe tea with honey and milk all these other herbal ones SO don't interest me although the benefits seems ridiculously good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2012)

@Nix08 (AND Everyone Else)

FYI:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=..._fj_Bg&usg=AFQjCNHwe76gO_emHN6hnF6EDtubmnLxuQ


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2012)

Nix08  You may be interested in the Article if you haven't read it.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I'll have to check it out at home -it's a blocked site at work  It wasn't always ... I may have overdone it when I first discovered this hair journey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2012)

Nix08

I 'lurk' at work too.  But never post.  They too Ig'nant ackin'.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 5, 2012)

Really wishing and hoping to find bamboo tea locally. Down to my last cup... 

DD's hair loves it too...


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 5, 2012)

As for lhcf at work? I just use the phone app.


----------



## Anavrin (Jul 5, 2012)

I'll do it.

Ive been doing it for some time now, I like the color and dimension coffees given my hair.

Smells nice too.

The only downside is it doesnt really seem to help shedding, which it was rumored to have done.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2012)

Went to a new spot looking for Moringa tea...no luck BUT I did get some Burdock and catnip


----------



## SimJam (Jul 5, 2012)

wow I was planning to read through the whole thread before posting but wowzers, so much info.

well Im new to the tea rinsing but I have been using teas for DCs and to mix my ayurveda and rhassoul clay mixtures.

my fave tea for mixing ayurveda pastes and rhassoul clay is

rose hips
marshmallow
nettle
lavender

I have no measurements, just equal amounts of each in 4 cups of water, boiled gently for 1 hour (usually comes down to about 2 cups)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 5, 2012)

Made a gallon of black tea, roobis, and nettle for the next week. I think  I should have put in more of the roobis and kettle for the amount of water. I plan to use more during my rinse and daily spritz as the heat keeps up.

I'm not seeing the decreased shedding but definitely the softer hair and defined curls.  Going shopping tomorrow so will pick up more of the roobis and a few new ones.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2012)

Will do a tea rinse with my blend....currently DC'ing with hibiscus and marshmallow root.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 5, 2012)

Vonnieluvs08 said:
			
		

> Made a gallon of black tea, roobis, and nettle for the next week. I think  I should have put in more of the roobis and kettle for the amount of water. I plan to use more during my rinse and daily spritz as the heat keeps up.
> 
> I'm not seeing the decreased shedding but definitely the softer hair and defined curls.  Going shopping tomorrow so will pick up more of the roobis and a few new ones.


Vonnieluvs08 it just takes finding the right herb. I was lucky to have burdock in my pantry and started with that (I think) and it stopped the shed immediately. That was just dumb luck. Many just go thru finding herbs til something works. Can't beat the supple hair tho!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2012)

Did a Tea Rinse this a.m. with: Black, Hibiscus, Rosehips

Will also do an ACV.  

I decided to pull the Coffee Rinses back out in the Fall.


----------



## Lita (Jul 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair & all my tea sisters..The little ones 7,9 Year old girls,walked by me smelling real good,looking shiny..I said,you smell nice & your skin looks good..They said yes,we used your fav spray..I'm like what spray? It turned out my HV hydra spritz..lol..They love the HV tea cream too...Gotta love being an aunti..lol..
7 year old nephew likes the spritz in his hair..lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2012)

Lita

Cute Story!

I just rubbed on some Hairveda Red Tea Moisturizing Creme.  I lurves it.


----------



## Lita (Jul 6, 2012)

Spritz with HV Hydra silica & Applied Shea Hibiscus Smoothie.I still had some Red Tea left in my hair....Sealed with Sunflower oil...Love the combo

*I like the fact that HV Hydra & Red Tea Cream playes well with others.I like to get my monies worth..100 degrees today.My bun did very well..Stayed soft & moisturized...This heat is no joke..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 7, 2012)

Used HV red tea holding gel today --- very nice.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 7, 2012)

Used IPN Tea spritz as part of my leave in, under some Claudie's Moisturizing Coffee Quinoa cream.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 7, 2012)

Bought some teas from the health food store yesterday
Rosehips & hibiscus blend
Burdock root
Catnip (maybe, I forget)

I used my black tea, roobis, nettle mix today to rinse and refresh my hair. I ended up using aloe vera gel for my edges when i could have used the red tea. I will use it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2012)

Spritzed with Claudie's Tea Spritz


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 7, 2012)

Used Hisbiscus and marshamallow root in my DC tonight.

Brewing a batch for the week of my two blends:

DC teas - Hibiscus, marshmallow root, rosemary, fenugreek and burdock

Rinse teas - Nettle, Saw Palmetto, lavendar, horsetail, rosehip and catnip


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2012)

Nix08

Nice Combo's Nix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2012)

I brewed some: Black, Hibiscus, Rosehips for Tuesday's wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2012)

Pulled out my Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer to rotate with Hairveda's Red Tea Moisturizing Hair Creme.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 9, 2012)

Yesterday, spritzed after a good wash and DC. This morning, spritzed.

My hair is really loving the Neem tea addition better than the others I've tried. Even the bamboo! lovely stuff. No falls or breaking hairs at all.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 9, 2012)

My new brews have more balance now and it's been a good thing    I still can't get over how moisturizing marshmallow root is


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 9, 2012)

Drinking some Bamboo tea


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 9, 2012)

The other tea I got was Horsetail not Catnip. After I finish this gallon I'm going to do horsetail, burdock, and maybe nettle.

My hair has really like these extra tea rinse, its soft even in a puff. I never feel my hair is soft in a puff.  Will keep refreshing with my tea spritz until I wash again.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jul 9, 2012)

I want to try my first tea rinse today, what's the best way to introduce it into my reggie?


----------



## hair4today (Jul 9, 2012)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> The other tea I got was Horsetail not Catnip. After I finish this gallon I'm going to do horsetail, burdock, and maybe nettle.
> 
> My hair has really like these extra tea rinse, its soft even in a puff. I never feel my hair is soft in a puff.  Will keep refreshing with my tea spritz until I wash again.


I agree with you, before tea rinsing, whenever my hair was in an "out style" no matter how moist my hair started out at the beginning of the day, by the end of the day it was dried and crispy. What a difference tea rinses have made, now when I do braid out/twistouts, etc. my hair is moist, soft and plush for days.


----------



## hair4today (Jul 9, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Yesterday, spritzed after a good wash and DC. This morning, spritzed.
> 
> My hair is really loving the Neem tea addition better than the others I've tried. Even the bamboo! lovely stuff. No falls or breaking hairs at all.


DarkJoy, neem tea, even better than bamboo?  Do tell -- I want all the details, how do you use it, how often and what are the benefits and what has it done for your hair.  Also, big question, how's the smell. I bought the oil I can't get myself to use it b/c of the extremely noxious smell.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 9, 2012)

Used Hibiscus, marshmallow, rosemary, fenugreek and burdock in my simple DC and will rinse with Nettle, saw palmento, lavendar, horsetail, rosehip and catnip.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 9, 2012)

hair4today said:


> @DarkJoy, neem tea, even better than bamboo?  Do tell -- I want all the details, how do you use it, how often and what are the benefits and what has it done for your hair.  Also, big question, how's the smell. I bought the oil I can't get myself to use it b/c of the extremely noxious smell.


@hair4today, no smell! I mean, the black tea smell but that's pleasant. The bamboo was good at softening, but it didn't do too much with the falls. Was tasty tho !

I can't remember the name, but the tea is sold as a black tea/neem leaf mix in the bulk tea section of Whole foods. It says Neem (something) on the jar. Here, it was like 2.65 an ounce! I got 1.5oz and that will last a long time.

I rinsed with the neem tea mixed with my usual nettle and burdock. DID NOT RINSE OUT. Then put the DC on top and sat under my heat cap for 15mins. Prior to that I had a wash n go for 3 days and sprayed my hair every morning to refresh the coils.

When I say no falls, I mean maybe like 5-10 shed hairs a day--I know because I comb or detangle daily. Amazing stuff! It's now a permanent addition to my spritz mix.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 9, 2012)

Massaged in some Coffee Pomade


----------



## Ltown (Jul 9, 2012)

Brewing horsetail, malava, bluemalva, nettle, saw palmetto for wash day this week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 9, 2012)

Misted my twists with Claudie's tea spritz


----------



## hair4today (Jul 9, 2012)

Stillsaddity, welcome to the challenge. The best way to get started is to decide what you'd like to do for your hair. Depending on your goals, select 2 - 3 herbs as a start. You brew the tea/coffee just like you would for drinking. Most steep overnight but a minimum of 1 hr should suffice. You can use your rinse prior to applying your DC (so that its layered underneath your DC treatment) or you can use as a post wash rinse or as a final rinse that's left in.  Also, you can create a tea spritz by adding an essential oil to preserve. The best thing about tea/coffee rinsing is that you can customize an blend to suit the unique needs of your hair.  To get started here's the link to some recipes that I posted up-thread. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15460559#post15460559.  Check in once in a while to let know how it's working for you.


----------



## hair4today (Jul 9, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> @hair4today, no smell! I mean, the black tea smell but that's pleasant. The bamboo was good at softening, but it didn't do too much with the falls. Was tasty tho !
> 
> I can't remember the name, but the tea is sold as a black tea/neem leaf mix in the bulk tea section of Whole foods. It says Neem (something) on the jar. Here, it was like 2.65 an ounce! I got 1.5oz and that will last a long time.
> 
> ...


Thanks DarkJoy sounds great, and if there's no smell, then I'm sold. I'll look out for the Neem Tea next time I'm in Whole Foods.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 10, 2012)

what are you tea heads doing to me...I just picked up some thyme and fennel  Can't wait to use them though


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 10, 2012)

'tea heads'?


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 10, 2012)

Have you guys seen Chagrin Valley's tea rinses?

Some of them look good.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 10, 2012)

Now that I think about it, its time to make my flax tea gel tonight. My twist outs aren't holding up. Will see how that neem tea works in it. Yum!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2012)

Will do a Black Tea Leave-In with: Black Tea, Hibiscus and Rosehips


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 10, 2012)

I need to join ya'll. I'm shedding like crazy again and the only thing that stopped it the last time was tea rinses. I plan on making my own coffee butter


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jul 10, 2012)

Tried my first tea rinse today with black tea and peppermint. Rinsed before my dc and going to rinse as a final rinse. I'll let you know how that goes, hopefully it will be just as soft and supple as you all have described


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2012)

Brewing some:

Horsetail
Nettle
Saw Palmetto 

For Friday's Wash Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2012)

Just rubbed in some:  Tiiva Green Tea Moisturizer.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 10, 2012)

So I bought a couple more teas today: fennel, thyme, roobois and marshamallow powder
Did a pre poo with only a tea spritz.  Did a tea rinse with a mix of various teas and added catnip to my aloe vera juice for my final rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2012)

Nix08  That Catnip is Nice.  I also really like Fenugreek.  

I got those 2 from watching choctaw and Shay72  Tea Stashes 

Will buy Marshmallow Root at some point.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair using the catnip as part of my final rinse felt great 

Other than the elusive Moringa tea I'm happy with my tea stash now 

Marshmallow is one that will be a mainstay in my regimen.  You'll love it once you get it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2012)

Nix08  Will definitely add Marshmallow Root to my Tea Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2012)

Using Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Moisturizer


----------



## Ltown (Jul 11, 2012)

Ltown said:


> Brewing horsetail, malava, bluemalva, nettle, saw palmetto for wash day this week.



Tea rinsing tonight and will use hv red ted to moisturize.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will do a Black Tea Leave-In with: Black Tea, Hibiscus and Rosehips



IDareT'sHair, i can't find that black tea hibiscus and rosehips mix anymore  wasn't it in the early part of the year when i found it? Its hit/miss at marshall or tjmaxx don't remember which one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2012)

Ltown said:


> *i can't find that black tea hibiscus and rosehips mix anymore wasn't it in the early part of the year when i found it? Its hit/miss at marshall or tjmaxx don't remember which one.*


 
@Ltown I Love, Love, Love that Blend Ltown.

You did good finding it.

And the packaging is pretty too!

Yep. It was at the beginning of the year.

*thanks again*


----------



## Ltown (Jul 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I Love, Love, Love that Blend Ltown.
> 
> You did good finding it.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, i have found a company online
http://www.hyleysteaonline.com/Black_Tea_with_Rosehip_Hibiscus_p/7197.htm


but you have others and i will find it again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2012)

Ltown

Thanks LT for doing that research.  

I do have Black, Hibiscus, and Rosehips All Separately, but not together in 1 Tea Bag!  

And that makes it nice.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 11, 2012)

Can some one please explain to me what coffee and tea do for the hair and/scalp? TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2012)

***HAIRITAGE HYDRATIONS LOVERS** 10% Discount Code = SAVE10*


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 11, 2012)

Threw a tea in my hair and baggied. My hair was wet when I woke up, but I still needed to add oil. I switched from Claudie's grandma louise pomade to the hairline creme; thinking it might be too light.


----------



## Americka (Jul 11, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Can some one please explain to me what coffee and tea do for the hair and/scalp? TIA



It is supposed to reduce shedding and/or stimulate growth via the caffeine.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2012)

Shine
Strength
Stimulation
DHT Blocker & Removal
Scalp Issues


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 11, 2012)

@lamaria211 here's just one article: http://hennablogspot.com/kitchen-herbs-and-tea-for-your-hair/



So today I spritzed with the DC blend of hibiscus, marshmallow root, fenugreek, rosemary and burdock while I went to dd's soccer. Also, I brewed some rooibos, fenugreek and marshmallow root powder and added it to my catnip brew.  Added some of that along with my aloe vera juice for a final rinse  The smell (I think it's the rooibos) isn't offensive but takes a little getting use to.  
My hair is feeling thicker..interesting...and even more interesting is that as it's drying I normally finger detangle and pull out sheds...there haven't been any sheds yet

Anyway now I have a DC blend, a rinse out blend and a leave in blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2012)

Hairitage Hydrations is Formulating a NEW Tea Butter!  

I'll keep you all (Everyone) posted.



Brownie518 Lita Shay72 Ltown hair4today  FYI


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 11, 2012)

The neem flax gel is a super win!!!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 11, 2012)

Moisturized with HV red tea


----------



## Ltown (Jul 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Thanks LT for doing that research.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, i got you on that tea so don't bother ordering.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 12, 2012)

Did a simple ponytail for the day and still no sheds...too weird....


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 12, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Did a simple ponytail for the day and still no sheds...too weird....



Nix08 takes a little getting used to don't it? Lol. Miss tea'ing for a week and you'll be runnin back to that brew pot! Lol

-------
Lightly misted this morning to refresh the 'fro.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jul 12, 2012)

Opened a drawer in the kitchen and saw my ziploc bag of teas...I haven't tea rinsed in forever!!  Back on it this weekend and I will be consistent this time.


----------



## tri3nity (Jul 12, 2012)

Ive unofficially a part of this challenge & I'm loving the results. Had a bad fall in December and shattered my knee cap. I have had 2 surgeries and the shedding was getting out of hand. After the first surgery when I was able to go in to see my stylist I had lost a lot of hair through the middle of the back of my head. I hadnt been on here in about a year or so and I just happened to run across this thread and it has helped lots! So thanks guys. Ive been using a strong black coffee brew with, black tea, green tea and nettle. I let this all steep  fresh with peppermint, sage and rosemary leaves. Theis last rinse I added food grade amla and fenugreek and my hair has been shiiiiiiiining like crazy and no shedding!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 12, 2012)

DarkJoy....do I end up shedding like crazy once I stop tea rinsing (not that I have plans to but it's good to know)....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2012)

Using Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Hair Moisturizer


----------



## tri3nity (Jul 12, 2012)

Question: has anyone tried Jasmine tea?  Ive tried reading through the thread with all of the many mixes . I have some and was wondering if anyone had anyone had good results from it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2012)

tri3nity

I have not tried Jasmine tea.  But it does sound good.  Try it & let us know.


----------



## tri3nity (Jul 12, 2012)

Will do! I'm brewing it now, but I wont be doing my hair until tomorrow night!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2012)

tri3nity

That Jasmine sounds good.  Some of the Flowers I have & used:

Blue Malva
Chammomile
Calendua
Hibiscus

Now I wish I had some Jasmine to add to the mix.  I'll have to do a little research on this.

Tomorrow I'll be rinsing with:

Saw Palmetto
Horsetail
Nettle


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 12, 2012)

Used my hibiscus, marshmallow, rosemary, fenugreek, burdock mix in my dc.  Rinsed with nettle, saw palmetto, lavender, horsetail, rosehip, catnip...and a final leave in rinse with aloe was rooibos, fenugreek, catnip and marshmallow root powder.


----------



## tri3nity (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish I could find some horsetail. All I ever see is the one's in the dropper bottle.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 13, 2012)

Before my DC, I did a rinse with Shi Naturals Tea Rinse.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 13, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @DarkJoy....do I end up shedding like crazy once I stop tea rinsing (not that I have plans to but it's good to know)....


well Nix08. I skip a week every  now and then and my regular shedding starts right back up. Don't think you'd start having major fallout, but you'd be back to where you were most likely... so..   don't stop. lol


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm glad to hear someone else thought the roobis had a strong smell too. I thought I was tripping and my tea had gone bad. I'm going to have to try my burdock, hibiscus, nettle mix before I put hair up in minitwists or maybe make a spritz.



			
				Nix08 said:
			
		

> @lamaria211 here's just one article: http://hennablogspot.com/kitchen-herbs-and-tea-for-your-hair/
> 
> So today I spritzed with the DC blend of hibiscus, marshmallow root, fenugreek, rosemary and burdock while I went to dd's soccer. Also, I brewed some rooibos, fenugreek and marshmallow root powder and added it to my catnip brew.  Added some of that along with my aloe vera juice for a final rinse  The smell (I think it's the rooibos) isn't offensive but takes a little getting use to.
> My hair is feeling thicker..interesting...and even more interesting is that as it's drying I normally finger detangle and pull out sheds...there haven't been any sheds yet
> ...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Buy 1 Get 1 Free sale - It's Perfectly Natural*

Buy any 8oz product and get any 4oz product free - code MYFREEBIE


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 13, 2012)

Still using my roobis, black tea, nettle, aloe vera juice mix on my scalp and sealing with Trigga. I added some Trigga to the spritz since the smell of cedarwood and thyme EOs was so strong. The vanilla pound cake smell is so much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2012)

Will use:
Horsetail
Nettle
Saw Palmetto 

With my Leave-In tonight after I finish my Hendigo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2012)

@tri3nity

I get Alvita Tea. I get it from Vitacost for about 3 bucks a box. Alvita has a nice variety of the Perfect Teas for Rinsing.

And they have a very nice Horsetail Tea.



http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...ttp://www.iherb.com/ProductsList.aspx?cid=453


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2012)

For next wash-day I brewed:

Saw Palmetto
Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root


----------



## Lita (Jul 13, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *Buy 1 Get 1 Free sale - It's Perfectly Natural*
> 
> Buy any 8oz product and get any 4oz product free - code MYFREEBIE



I got the-

*Horsetail & Hibiscus mist 

*Macadamia Mango daily moisture..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 13, 2012)

Just spritz some HV hydra silica & applied HV red tea..Sealed with rice bran..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 14, 2012)

Twisted my hair in small twists using HV Red Tea Gel. Will use my tea spritz on my scalp while I'm in these twists.

I like the way it went on, very moisturizing and not crunchy or flaky. Definitely tamed the frizz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2012)

Using:
Hairveda: Red Tea Hair Creme
It's Perfectly Natural's: Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tea rinsed...I use to squeeze all the water out of my hair before my final tea rinse with AVJ but now I leave the water in (I don't like the extra thick feeling I get when I have it less diluted).


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2012)

used Claudie's tea as a LI on damp hair 
HV red tea gel to braid hair for a braid out attempt


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Tea rinsed...I use to squeeze all the water out of my hair before my final tea rinse with AVJ but now I leave the water in (I don't like the extra thick feeling I get when I have it less diluted).


 
Now that I think about it ... maybe its the marshmallow root powder versus the tea.  In my next batch I'll use the tea instead of the powder and see if that 'feel' is still there.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 16, 2012)

Think I'll do a cowash and burdock/neem/nettle rinse tonight with a good DC.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 16, 2012)

Used tea's in my DC and in my mid cowash rinse (skipped it as part of my final rinse)....


----------



## Ltown (Jul 16, 2012)

Used claudie coffee pomade.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 16, 2012)

I spritzed on some of Claudie's Tea and used a little Jar of Joe


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 17, 2012)

Getting to the bottom of my current tea spritz. Was going to try a new brew but since I'm in twists that would be a waste of tea.  Going to add Trigga to this next spritz and only rosemary EO vs all the other EOs I put in that don't smell as nice.

Oh I can't wait to go home and make this spritz and give my scalp some love.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 17, 2012)

Can I have some mercy on my wallet....just bought some Stinging Nettle (not realizing that I already have nettle) it's actually quite comical


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Can I have some mercy on my wallet....just bought some Stinging Nettle (not realizing that I already have nettle) it's actually quite comical



Nix08 girl you're madly in love with teas.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 17, 2012)

Changed my mind and did a pre-poo spritz instead. Actually, it was a drench and I let that soak in under a cap for an hour before cowashing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2012)

Will Rinse and Leave-In:

Saw Palmetto
Horsetail
Nettle
Burdock Root


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm going to cover my hair in Jar of Joe in the morning and let it sit all day. I'll be washing in the evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2012)

Brewing for Next Wash Day:

Saw Palmetto
Horsetail
Nettle 
Burdock Root

I'm going hard in the paint on this Combo


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 17, 2012)

Used: hibiscus, marshmallow, rosemary, fenugreek and burdock in my scalp and to dampen my hair before applying my DC.  Then used: nettle, saw palmetto, lavendar, horsetail, rosehip, catnip, rooibos, fenugreek and marshmallow root powder in my mid cowash rinse.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 18, 2012)

Used all of the above teas in a rinse today and used hibiscus, marshmallow, rosemary, fenugreek and burdock on my scalp while I went to dd's soccer.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 19, 2012)

Dang. Nix08, girl you gettin serious about your rinses! 

Glad they workin so well!
__
Wash day tomorrow! Gonna make my rince of neem, nettle, burdock. And leave it on under my dc with heat for 15m.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2012)

Used Claudies Tea and Quinia Coffee creem for leave in.

Used some Jar of Joe after my hair dried


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2012)

Used some IPN Tea-Lightful Shine this a.m.


----------



## Lita (Jul 19, 2012)

Oyin has a product (go tea) the discount code is keepcool..

*The spritz lover in me will try it..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2012)

Lita

I saw that when I placed my Oyin order, but the Tea-Tree kinda turned me off (which was why I didn't get it)


----------



## Lita (Jul 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I saw that when I placed my Oyin order, but the Tea-Tree kinda turned me off (which was why I didn't get it)



IDareT'sHair I like tea tree on my scalp..I would only spray it on my scalp..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair If I order,I'll keep you posted..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 19, 2012)

Just used some HV hydra spritz & HV red tea on length..Sealed with rice bran oil..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 20, 2012)

Brewed a fresh DC blend overnight:
Hibiscus
Marshmallow root
Rosemary
Fenugreek
Burdock
Thyme
Fennel
Green

Currently brewing a Leave in blend for several hours:
Rooibos
Fenugreek
Catnip
Marshmallow Root

Currently using my DC tea blend in my deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2012)

I did my Tea Rinse tonight. 

Will also use HV's Red Tea Creme.

Will steep another batch of:
Horsetail
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Burdock Root


----------



## Ltown (Jul 20, 2012)

Using claudie quiona coffee cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did my Tea Rinse tonight.
> 
> Will also use HV's Red Tea Creme.
> 
> ...


 
Decided to brew some Black Tea instead.


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello ladies...I'm not in this challenge but OMG!!! Did my first black tea rinse today and I'm am in love! Thank you all for your helpful info posted in this thread!

I would like to join this challenge for the remainder of 2012 to reap the benefits of tea rinses. I will continue to use black tea and use it as a rinse if not with every cowash, then at least once a week!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2012)

:welcome3:

shortt29

Glad to Have You Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2012)

Brewed my Black Tea for next wash day.  Letting it 'steep'.

Spritzed on a little Claudie's Hair Tea a few minutes ago.


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 21, 2012)

Did my GHE with walnut tea, I like chaparral better, but just wanted a change for the summer.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 21, 2012)

rinsed hair with hibiscus and fenugreek teas


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Brewed a fresh DC blend overnight:
> Hibiscus
> Marshmallow root
> Rosemary
> ...



How are u dc-ing with the tea? Do u mix it in or rinse then dc?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 21, 2012)

Soaking up some IPN TeaLightful Shine pomade. Letting it sit all day, then I'll be washing later tonight.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 22, 2012)

Brewing hibiscus, horsetail, malva, bluemalva,black tea for a rinse today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2012)

Brewed my Black Tea for next Wash Day!  Used Lipton's Black Pearl Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh Yeah, Used IPN's "Tea-Lightful" Tea Pomade


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brewed my Black Tea for next Wash Day!  Used Lipton's Black Pearl Tea



IDareT'sHair when is your next wash day? How long do you let your tea steep? Do you keep it in fridg?


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brewed my Black Tea for next Wash Day!  Used Lipton's Black Pearl Tea



IDareT'sHair when is your next wash day? How long do you let your tea steep? Do you keep it in fridg?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2012)

Hairroots

I usually steep it overnight.  This one will sit until Tuesday.

And I do keep it in the Fridge and take it out the a.m. before I use it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yesterday I steamed for 30 mins with a alma and brahmi paste mixed with a marshmallow, burdock root and slippery elm tea. Hair felt so soft, springy and moisturized.

I use marshmallow root, burdock root and slippery elm to make a tea every.single.wash day. I either do a tea rinse or use it to mix into my dcs (clays, ayurvedic powders etc).


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 22, 2012)

.....Double post.....


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 22, 2012)

bajandoc86 was your hair loose or in twist for the treatment?


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 22, 2012)

Vonnieluvs08 I always dry dc so I use the tea to dampen my strands then add conditioner over top (sometimes I then steam as well).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2012)

I received a sample of Hairitage Hydrations Tea Creme.  I will leave my review in this _Thread_ once I try it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 22, 2012)

hair4romheaven I did it in big twists. Actually my entire wash day from detangling to DCing is done in twisted sections.


----------



## againstallodds (Jul 22, 2012)

Did a black and green tea rinse yesterday


----------



## grownnsexy (Jul 23, 2012)

Hellooo so after going through some personal things im backkkkkk lol and my hair sheds LIKE A DARN DOG smh. I was told try tea rinses and spray my hair with black tea. soo pardon me if my questions are obvious but 
"do I add it to something or do I just put it in my hair and rinse it out"
"if i make a spray bottle with it, I can just leave it in right?
and can I use any kind of tea, or should I look for specific added ingredients?
thanks ladies  ill post a pic of my hair in a sec.


----------



## grownnsexy (Jul 23, 2012)

This goes with my post above


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 23, 2012)

Still spritzing my scalp with my tea mix.  I think I'm going to do a tea rinse Thrus or Fri in these twists before my wash day routine.  
I'm thinking:
1. Tea rinse
2. Pre-poo
3. Cowash
4. Tea rinse
5. DC
6. Final rinse tea rinse
7. Leave in & style twists

I wanna use up the rest of this brew in the fridge. Think this will do the job and my hair will love it.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think your hair will love it too Vonnieluvs08 (not to mention your scalp)


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 23, 2012)

grownnsexy what are you hoping to achieve with teas - shedding, detangling, smoothing, stengthening etc....probably all of the above


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 23, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> Yesterday I steamed for 30 mins with a alma and brahmi paste mixed with a marshmallow, burdock root and slippery elm tea. Hair felt so soft, springy and moisturized.
> 
> I use marshmallow root, burdock root and slippery elm to make a tea every.single.wash day. I either do a tea rinse or use it to mix into my dcs (clays, ayurvedic powders etc).



@bajanduc86 I was thinking about purchasing a professional steamer. Do you do yours homemade? Is there a big difference besides price?


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 23, 2012)

bajandoc86 I was thinking about purchasing a professional steamer. Do you do yours homemade? Is there a big difference besides price?


----------



## grownnsexy (Jul 23, 2012)

Nix08 lol I want to reduce the shedding and help with strength


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hairroots I use a professional stand up steamer. To me it was an investment - and I think I have seen returns many times over in terms of the health of my hair  - DCs, clay detoxes and even tea rinses are amped UP using it.

Mine is similar to the one in this link....http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-1037A


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 23, 2012)

bajandoc86. Thank for the feedback. I will be moving forward we my purchase.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 23, 2012)

Hairroots, you won't be disappointed (sorry for barging in on the convo)


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 23, 2012)

divachyk. Girl please! Inform me. What's the best one to get? What's a reasonable price?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 23, 2012)

Hairroots, I have the exact same one that bajandoc86 posted. The price is pretty much the same every time I check the site.


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair...please add me to this challenge. I did another black tea rinse today and my hair is happy!!! Definite staple for me


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 24, 2012)

bajandoc86 and divachyk I was looking at the huetiful tabletop. I think the stand is a better deal.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 24, 2012)

bajandoc86 & divachyk.  I noticed the tabletop doesn't steam the nape. Does that apply to the stand steamer also? Does the hood cover the nape?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hairroots I agree....the heutiful one, the hood seems small. And I've read that some people complained about the steam not reaching the back of their head.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 24, 2012)

bajandoc86. That's what I needed to confirm. I will be ordering the stand steamer. I hate waiting for deliveries. I wish I could just walk into a beauty supply store and buy it the same day. I'm ready to get my steam on. Lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2012)

shortt29 said:


> ...*please add me to this challenge. I did another black tea rinse today and my hair is happy!!! Definite staple for me *


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> :welcome3:
> 
> @shortt29
> 
> Glad to Have You Ms. Lady!


 
shortt29

I did already!  Again....Welcome


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 24, 2012)

New experiment, y'all!!

Google ginger for hair. Came across it by accident. Stimulates growth and is a natural antiseptic and help dandruff, etc. Also makes a cool/tingling feeling to the scalp.Woohoo! Id post a link but can't with this phone...

Anyhoo, as fate would have it I keep fresh ginger root anyway. Will make a fresh batch of the usual (burdock, nettle, neem) and add a thin ginger slice in the pan to brew with the leaves for 15min. This will be the spritz only. I will try a rinse/DC version on wash day friday.

Cons: apparently too much can be irritating to sensitive scalps. The trick will be finding the right amount. My eczema makes my scalp sensitive so we shall see.

I don't mind being the guinea pig.


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shortt29
> 
> I did already!  Again....Welcome



LOL! Thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2012)

Doing a Strong Black Tea today.  Will use it as a leave-in.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jul 24, 2012)

I tried a peppermint, rosemary, green, and black tea mix twice and so far I haven't seen any results. Is there a special kind that works more for shedding hair? My hair isn't excessively shedding but I do shed a lot on a regular basis. Any suggestions on what to try or maybe how to do it since I'm not sure I'm doing it right


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 24, 2012)

Have been slacking on my tea rinses!  I am doing an overnight henna treatment and will use black tea instead of water.  In the am I will do a final rinse of black tea and acv.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2012)

Stillsaddity  I would continue with the Black Tea (to see a decrease in shedding).  

How many Rx's have you done so far?


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 24, 2012)

grownnsexy said:


> Nix08 lol I want to reduce the shedding and help with strength



grownnsexy I'm not a tea guru but ill give my 2 cents anyway.....fenugreek and horsetail are good for strengthening. For shedding black tea, green, fennel.  

Stillsaddity do you apply the tea directly to your scalp, I find that doing that helped me see the difference in shedding rather quickly. 

Today I used my dc tea blend in a simple dc. Did a tea rinse and a leave in tea and aloe vera juice rinse.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jul 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> How many Rx's have you done so far?



I've done two so far. The first one I did I used it under my dc and as a final rinse. This last time I just used it as my final rinse. I see that some people leave it on as a leave-in, is that good?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 24, 2012)

Stillsaddity said:
			
		

> I've done two so far. The first one I did I used it under my dc and as a final rinse. This last time I just used it as my final rinse. I see that some people leave it on as a leave-in, is that good?



Stillsaddity, I started using it as a leave in and my shedding stopped pretty much in a day or 2. For me rinsing is more about shine etc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2012)

@Stillsaddity

I've also done it a variety of ways. I've been doing it lately as a Leave-In.

ETA:  You could also try it as a Spritz.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 24, 2012)

So I checked my tea jug and realized I only have enough for my first rinse. I will brew a new tea mix with my new teas ( I forget what I have now) I'm going to try and make it stronger than I usually do. Will keep black and roobis as my base teas for my spritz and will interchange this with the hydrsilica.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 24, 2012)

spritzed with HV hydra silica tea mist


----------



## Ltown (Jul 24, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> New experiment, y'all!!
> 
> Google ginger for hair. Came across it by accident. Stimulates growth and is a natural antiseptic and help dandruff, etc. Also makes a cool/tingling feeling to the scalp.Woohoo! Id post a link but can't with this phone...
> 
> ...


 DarkJoy, i have skin eczema and got seborrea dermatitis last year from allergic reaction to indigo. I don't have any hair issues anymore but my scalp is sensitive now. anything with stimulate like that peppermint i dilute. I would with ginger.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ladies I need the names of some good black teas to rinse with to help stop some PP shedding? TIA


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 25, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Ladies I need the names of some good black teas to rinse with to help stop some PP shedding? TIA



lamaria211-I think anything you find at the store is a good place to start. Some ladies here started simply with Earl Grey or the regular Lipton. You can also try any Asian black tea you find. any is good as long as isn't the kind that has those artifical flavors or colors like peach etc.

You also might wanna try pouring the rest of your morning pot of regular coffee over your head. Lol. Works for some!

Black teas are not as effective for me. I generally use herbal: nettle is fantastic for stopping falls. So don't stay fixated on black ones if they don't work well. Herbals are also a good option.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 25, 2012)

Ltown said:
			
		

> DarkJoy, anything with stimulate like that peppermint i dilute. I would with ginger.


Thanks Ltown! I diluted it and added BOTH mint and a slice of ginger to ~1/3 gallon of water.

Y'all let me tell you!! I rinsed after cowashing with the ginger and mint and my coils instantly clumped!! It defined my cotton ball. Lol. Unfortunately it "reverted" when I put dc on top but I see this has potential. It didn't add extra softness but the curl def is worth a retry. Some is now reserved in my spritz bottle.


----------



## Lita (Jul 25, 2012)

Just spritz with IPN hibiscus/horsetail  mist & applied IPN macadamia mango moisture control on length & sealed with rice bran oil..

I like the spritz on dry/damp hair..

The macadamia mango works better on wet/damp hair..Not dry hair..it smeels like candy..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> *Ladies I need the names of some good black teas *to rinse with to help stop some PP shedding? TIA


 
lamaria211

I use: Lipton's Black Pearl Tea 

I also heard Tetley's Black Tea is good too.


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 25, 2012)

Did a tea rinse tonight after cowash...I am hooked!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2012)

shortt29 said:


> Did a tea rinse tonight after cowash...*I am hooked!*


 
shortt29

Me Too!  Aren't they wonderful?

I'll get back to my Coffee Rinses in the Fall.


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> shortt29
> 
> Me Too!  Aren't they wonderful?
> 
> I'll get back to my Coffee Rinses in the Fall.



Yes!!! I will have to try the coffee rinse as well but for now I will stick to black tea.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tea spritz prior to washing (concentrating on my scalp).
Tea rinse mid cowash (under an an oil rinse)
Tea (and Aloe vera juice) for a final rinse
Equals - hair fall very minimal


----------



## divachyk (Jul 26, 2012)

Used Claudie's tea last night


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Tea spritz prior to washing (concentrating on my scalp).
> Tea rinse mid cowash (under an an oil rinse)
> Tea (and Aloe vera juice) for a final rinse
> Equals - hair fall very minimal



I think I'm going to try do a spritz for my scalp as well  I have been just doing Tea then AVJ as my final rinse and it is working well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2012)

Will do a nice Strong Black Tea Rinse/Leave-In tomorrow


----------



## divachyk (Jul 27, 2012)

My fist loose leaf tea adventure: I steeped some slippery elm for about 30 mins last night and spritzed with it this morning. My hair feels good thus far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2012)

Getting ready to do a strong Black Tea Rinse.  Will leave it in.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 27, 2012)

Last few shopping trips was on the lookout for marshmallow root. Cant seem to find it anymore! Frustrating.

Wash day! Gonna do a nettle/neem/burdock with oil (a faux oil rinse) under my regular DC w/heat. My hair purrs after this.  She can't wait!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 27, 2012)

divachyk said:


> My fist loose leaf tea adventure: I steeped some slippery elm for about 30 mins last night and spritzed with it this morning. My hair feels good thus far.


Welcome to the club divachyk! You're doing it the right way. Not adding a bunch of teas to start is a recipe for disaster. If something doesnt work, then it's work to elimnate what your hair didnt like! I started with just nettle back in March. Added one herb at a time. There were maybe 3 that made things worse or didnt work at all. It was easy enough to just take em out my mix.

So you go, Diva! You'll love it as time goes on and you find your optimum combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2012)

DarkJoy  I want some Marshmallow Root Tea too.erplexed  

I'll get a box from Vitacost the next I order.

I just found a box of Milk Thistle tea I didn't even remember buying.........


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 27, 2012)

I used IPN TeaLightful spritz under my DC last night.

Used Claudie's Tea as part of my leave in, with her Quinoa Coffee creme.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 27, 2012)

Had a tea-rrific wash today. 
1. Tea spritz with pre poo
2. Tea rinse before cowash
3. Tea rinse then DC
4. Tea rinse with new mix (rose hips/hibiscus, nettle, burdock, horsetail) then leave in 

This mix is more strengthening then softening so far even using a moisture dc.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 27, 2012)

Is it wrong that I'm stalking my mailbox for a Tea care package. I'm dying to try some new teas. 

Ladies, I have Fenugreek and hibiscus powders. What it the best way to put them in my tea? Should I put the in a coffee filter, rubberband it together and drop in the pot (ghetto but was the best I could come up with). I don't want to ruin my coffee pot b/c I luvs me some coffee!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Is it wrong that I'm stalking my mailbox for a Tea care package. I'm dying to try some new teas.
> 
> *Ladies, I have Fenugreek and hibiscus powders. What it the best way to put them in my tea? Should I put the in a coffee filter, rubberband it together and drop in the pot (ghetto but was the best I could come up with). *I don't want to ruin my coffee pot b/c I luvs me some coffee!


 
@Ms. Tiki

I'll ask @Lita @choctaw @Ltown

I don't do too much with Powders. 

The Fenugreek & Hibiscus I have are either Flowers or in a Tea.

I wonder if a cheesecloth Tea Bag or a Knee High Stocking would work?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok so I want to try this tomorrow but I have a few questions:
Do coffee and tea work the same?
Do I do it after I wash or before?
Should I rinse before putting on my DC?
Does it make the hair hard at?
How long should I leave it on? 
Does it go on scalp alone or the hair to? Tia


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ms. Tiki
> 
> I'll ask @Lita @choctaw @Ltown
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Thanks! I'll be on the look out for their replies


----------



## Ltown (Jul 27, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Is it wrong that I'm stalking my mailbox for a Tea care package. I'm dying to try some new teas.
> 
> Ladies, I have Fenugreek and hibiscus powders. What it the best way to put them in my tea? Should I put the in a coffee filter, rubberband it together and drop in the pot (ghetto but was the best I could come up with). I don't want to ruin my coffee pot b/c I luvs me some coffee!



Ms. Tiki, i do exactly that used cheesecloth or coffee filter place them in a pot of water.  It is messy getting them in the cloth, i just finish both of these last week. I'm sticking with teas in bags.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair
Ms. Tiki

I steep dried hibiscus flowers and fenugreek seeds in boiled water in a teapot and allow it to cool. I place a muslin bag or knee high over the mouth of plastic jug and pour the tea through the muslin/knee high filter.

HTH


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 27, 2012)

@lamaria211, see below:


lamaria211 said:


> Ok so I want to try this tomorrow but I have a few questions:
> Do coffee and tea work the same? Never tried coffee, but I understand caffeine is supposed to help stimulate growth and stop shed
> Do I do it after I wash or before? Experiment! Though I think most of us here wash first, then pour the tea over our heads
> Should I rinse before putting on my DC? I don't. I leave it and put DC on top then sit under my dryer. I've left it all on as long as 2 hours.
> ...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 27, 2012)

DarkJoy thankyou so much


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2012)

Tea rinsed with slippery elm while cowashing
Used Claudie's tea under my LIs
Very impressed: nice slip, detangled well, hair is nice & soft as it air dries


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok ill be spritzing my coffee in, in about an hr ill let you guys no how it goes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2012)

Steeping a small pot of Black Tea for my next Wash Day!


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Ok so I want to try this tomorrow but I have a few questions:
> Do coffee and tea work the same?
> Do I do it after I wash or before?
> Should I rinse before putting on my DC?
> ...



So I'm new to Tea Rinsing and I have tried a few different ways to see what works best for me. So far everything I have tried has worked well. Using it as a spritz and retwisting my twist out, using it as a rinse with and without AVJ, leaving it in, rinsing it out, and today I am leaving it in under my DC. Will rinse out the DC and see if I need another rinse with tea before I leave the shower. I brewed enough to fill an old liter bottle and I keep it in the fridge until I need to use it.


----------



## hair4today (Jul 28, 2012)

Today did an ayurvedic Tea Rinse consisting of Alma, Brahmi, Bringhraj, Fenugreek, Hibiscus, Jatamansi.  The slip was ridiculous, so much so I only had to finger detangle with the DC  that was layered on top to get rid of the sheds. This will be one of my rotated tea  rinses for darn sure.  The only drawback with today's wash...the neem oil scalp pre-poo. Wow  that stuff reeks something awful. Never again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2012)

hair4today

Nice Post! Sounds wonderful.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm making small batches of tea -- maybe 2 to 3 days worth. Would it go bad if I didn't refrigerate it? 

Do any of you take it straight from the refrig and use it while it's cold....or is letting it sit out until is room temp a must?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2012)

divachyk 

I've actually done it both ways.  Usually I let it sit out & become room temp.  

But if I forget to pull it out, I just use it cold.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 28, 2012)

Massaged in some Jar of Joe


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 28, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> I'm making small batches of tea -- maybe 2 to 3 days worth. Would it go bad if I didn't refrigerate it?
> 
> Do any of you take it straight from the refrig and use it while it's cold....or is letting it sit out until is room temp a must?



Today my tea rinse was just too darn cold so I put the amount I planned to use in a little bottle and put it in the microwave for 10 secs and then it was room temp


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2012)

I wanted to use IPN tea quench but held out since I used protein today -- my hair and protein sometimes argue so I didn't want to use a new product on my protein day. Will use next wash day. Used slippery elm instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2012)

Moisturized with Tiiva's Green Tea Moisturizer today!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2012)

Made a batch of my rinse blend (brewed overnight):
Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Lavendar
Horsetail
Rosehip
Catnip 

Use tea in my DC, as a rinse and also as my final rinse along with Aloe vera juice.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 30, 2012)

I think I know where I can get some marshmallow root locally. When I head out that way, the store owners better expect to be cleaned out!

Gonna refresh my coils with my ginger, mint, nettle and burdock spritz. 

Wish I could use aloe juice like you @Nix08  but it makes my hair hard! Dang... Guess I could just drink what I have. Hate for it to go to waste...

divachyk, I keep my spritz bottle in the fridge (usually) and use it cold. Fridged rinses are TOO cold (brrrrr!) so I'd heat it on the stove. I'd be worried that the micro might kill the delicate stuff in it that makes it so good for hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2012)

DarkJoy have you tried diluting it with a little water?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 30, 2012)

I tried it diluted a few ways. I tried a cpl tablespoons mixed in my tea spritz, in the rinse and in my flaxseed gel.  It just really hates it. Turns it to straw.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2012)

DarkJoy, I can use avj when perfectly formulated in a product but not an avj by itself.

Will steep some marsh root tonight and spritz as a daily refresher. 

Anther question -- do you fridge your unused tea leaves/tea bags or leave them in the pantry?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 30, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @DarkJoy, I can use avj when perfectly formulated in a product but not an avj by itself.
> 
> Anther question -- do you fridge your unused tea leaves/tea bags or leave them in the pantry?


Thanks divachyk.

Pantry. And I'm so jellie that you have marsh root!  Cant wait to try it...


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2012)

@DarkJoy, a dear friend sent it to me. I'm going out of town this weekend and hope to find it so that I can rack up assuming I like it! So, I'm purposely using it now so that I will know before hitting the road.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jul 30, 2012)

I tried the black tea as a leave in on Saturday and so far it seems that my shedding has decreased tremendously!!! So happy that something is working for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2012)

Will do a Black Tea Leave-In tomorrow.  My Tea is ready to go.

And I've been using Tiiva's Green Tea Moisturizer.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 30, 2012)

Used a little TeaLightful Shine pomade


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2012)

Then you're right to stay away from aloe then DarkJoy

I used my tea blend prior to washing, tea rinsed under an oil rinse and did a final tea rinse with aloe vera juice.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2012)

Spritzed with marsh root. Hoping this is a moisture hit.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 30, 2012)

Switched up this week and using hydrasiliac for my scalp. I like the scent and the fine mist. Doesn't get my hair too damp and cause it to frizz. Next sale will pick up some more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2012)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Switched up this week and using hydrasiliac for my scalp. *I like the scent and the fine mist. Doesn't get my hair too damp and cause it to frizz. Next sale will pick up some more.*


 
Vonnieluvs08

I really like this too Vonnie.  The 'weight' is perfect.

It's a very nice refresher.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 31, 2012)

Got Slippery Elm in my hot hands


ETA: I also picked up some ACV I haven't acv rinsed in ages...why not start again with a little in my tea/aloe mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2012)

Doing a Strong Black Tea Rinse tonight. Will leave it in and apply my Leave-In and hop under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2012)

Brewing Saw Palmetto for Friday's Wash Day


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 31, 2012)

Massaged in some Coffee Pomade on my nape.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2012)

Spritzed with marsh root this a.m. and p.m.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 31, 2012)

Loving this hydrasiliac my hair/roots feel so soft and moisturized.  Def adding this to my arsenal esp when I'm refreshing twist outs.

Going to have to bring this on vacay with me...keep my hair right!!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 31, 2012)

Those of you who acv rinse....how often do you do it?  Any of you do it daily?

ETA: Did a mid cowash tea rinse today.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 1, 2012)

I just remembered that I had a dream last night that I found Moringa tea It was spelt differently and as I sounded it out I realized it was Moringa and was so excited

ETA: If I behave myself and don't overbuy this month I'll treat myself and buy it online


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 1, 2012)

Currently, I am using a tea infusion of basil, parsley, and oregano leaves in my leave in(PBN murumuru moisture milk). So far, it has been working great.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 1, 2012)

three questions for you all?

1. Anyone use fresh herbs?
2. Anyone tried making a tea oil w/fresh or dried herbs?
3. Anyone wanna try with me? 

I ran out of my home made ceramide mix and before I make more thought to try infusing herbs in it. Some ladies here did coffee oils before but I don't remember tea oil...


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you ladies buying or making your coffee oil?


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 1, 2012)

Double post


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2012)

@lamaria211

I made a batch in a small Crock-Pot I have. 

I know what to do differently next time (if I ever decide to make it again). I used EVCO and EVOO. 

Next time, I'll just use EVOO.

I ended up making mine a Pre-Cowash Rx.


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 1, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Are you ladies buying or making your coffee oil?



How has tea rinsing been going for you?


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 1, 2012)

shortt29 said:
			
		

> How has tea rinsing been going for you?



Im not really sure yet cause im in braids but im going to continue to do it weekly with my DCs


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 1, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Im not really sure yet cause im in braids but im going to continue to do it weekly with my DCs



Ok! Just checking.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 2, 2012)

Guess who found marshmallow root?! Finally!!! Will try it on wash day.

I have fresh rosemary and lav in my garden. Gonna infuse an oil with that and nettle and see what happens...


----------



## divachyk (Aug 2, 2012)

Yay DarkJoy -- you'll love it. My hair hates just everything but my hair feels great with marsh root. So if my stanky attitude hair likes it, yours should also.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 2, 2012)

I did a rinse with some black tea, rosemary, sage, horsetail, and marshmallow last night.

Used a little Claudie's Tea as part of my leave in last night.

Just massaged in some Coffee pomade


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 2, 2012)

Under the dryer for 30 mins with my black tea rinse, Redkin All Soft, and a little bit of Silicon Mix to DC


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thinking bout that marshmallow root tea I'll be making this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2012)

Will do a Saw Palmetto Rinse today & leave it in.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 3, 2012)

Tea rinsed last night during my cowash.  Need to make a new batch.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just applied some Hair trigger, has some Tea in there.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 3, 2012)

Brewed a fresh pot of black, green, and red teas. Made it strong too. Used it as a final rinse yesterday. Definitely gives me nice moisture and softness.

I really like the new regi of tea rinsing before my cowash and spritzing with tea during prepoo. Even just adding these two rinse has changed my hair. Hasn't decreased the shedding but i like the other benefits so i will continue to do it.

Continuing to spritz with hydra-siliac to refresh. Will switch between this and my home made tea spritz.


----------



## choctaw (Aug 3, 2012)

I used final rinse of diluted fenugreek tea and aloe vera juice.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 3, 2012)

Brewing a new tea mix tomorrow. Simple black tea, but my scalp loves it!  I've been mixing tea with my conditioner too (mostly when wearing braids-I had extensions in recently).


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 6, 2012)

I added a tiny bit of coffee to my scalp mix today, gonna cw it out on wed.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 6, 2012)

Last night brewed nettle, the last of my burdock (nooooooooo!) and the marshmallow root! Put some in a spray bottle. The rest with some leftover coffee was used to make my henna paste which I have on right now. Long six hours ahead!


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 6, 2012)

Tea Oil Rinse day! Decided to try it after the henna is washed out. "Brewing" nettle, marshmallow, neem tea, and bamboo, fresh lav and fresh rosemary from my garden. Found the 'boo hiding in the back of the drawer! woohoo!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 6, 2012)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Last night brewed nettle, the last of my burdock (nooooooooo!) and the marshmallow root! Put some in a spray bottle. The rest with some leftover coffee was used to make my henna paste which I have on right now. Long six hours ahead!



I have been using green tea in my henna mixes for the last year. What difference have u seen with adding tea to henna? I will henna this month and brew some tea to mix in.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 6, 2012)

Still spritzing scalp/hair with hydra-silica. Really loving the softness I'm getting with tea. I think I'm seeing less breakage because my hair is less brittle.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 6, 2012)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have been using green tea in my henna mixes for the last year. What difference have u seen with adding tea to henna? I will henna this month and brew some tea to mix in.


Vonnieluvs08, I think I'm gonna have to ask YOU that quest? What differences have you noticed? What did you use before?

This is my first time using tea and coffee in henna. Usually, I use orange juice. The color is so intensely copper with OJ!  Didn't have any in the house this time so used what acidic liquids I had on hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2012)

Doing a Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse tomorrow.  Plan to leave it in.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 6, 2012)

Tonight I'm steeping some marshmallow root tea and burdock root tea. I will make 3 spritz bottles: marsh root, burdock root, mix of the two.

I will use my IPN tea spritz tonight to hold me over.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm lazy so brewing and steeping is not for me! I want to join this challenge but I need some products first. So give me some recommendations please!


----------



## chebaby (Aug 6, 2012)

i rubbed in som trigga(black tea) all n my scalp and some jar of joe(coffee) along the kitchen area of my scalp too.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 6, 2012)

I massaged in some Coffee Pomade from The Pomade Shop. 
Been doing this almost every day lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm lazy so brewing and steeping is not for me! *I want to join this challenge but I need some products first. So give me some recommendations please!*


 
Babygrowth

What is your Question?


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 6, 2012)

What products with tea in them can you recommend for me to try that does not require anything but opening a bottle and applying?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2012)

Hairveda's Red Tea Hair Creme and HV's Red Tea DC'er
Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Moisturizer
Claudie's Tea Spritz
Shi-Naturals Tea Spritz


Hairitage Hydration's Jar of Joe (Coffee) Hair Creme
Claudie Hair Revitalizer Quinoa & Coffee Hair Creme
Marie Dean's Coffee & Kokum DC'er

Babygrowth


----------



## SLOGRO (Aug 6, 2012)

Can someone please tell me where I can get some Hydra-silica tea. I've heard good things about silica


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2012)

SLOGRO said:


> *Can someone please tell me where I can get some Hydra-silica tea. I've heard good things about silica*


 
@SLOGRO

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...sID4Ag&usg=AFQjCNFxeyIMgJJav5VRKtK4FzZjouR_sA

Here!


----------



## SLOGRO (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 7, 2012)

Massaged in some Coffee Pomade


----------



## Ltown (Aug 8, 2012)

Did a tea rinse last night of nettle, and black tea. Also used hv red tea.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 8, 2012)

Brewed a fresh batch of my DC tea blend after using the last bits in an overnight DC.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hairveda's Red Tea Hair Creme and HV's Red Tea DC'er
> Tiiva Naturals Green Tea Moisturizer
> Claudie's Tea Spritz
> Shi-Naturals Tea Spritz
> ...


 
Which one? Theres a balancing and a moisturizing? Or does it not matter?

I think I'm going to end up buying all of these! They all have awesome ingredients!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2012)

Used IPN horsetail/hibiscus a few days ago as a daily spritz and my hair felt like it had received a protein treatment. It started breaking a bit so I washed that mess up out of my head. I am back on my marsh root grind. I am lightly spritzing 2x daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2012)

Just Brewed a fresh pot of Horsetail Tea for my Tea Rinse (Friday).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2012)

Babygrowth

It would depend on if you needed Balance or Moisture.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 8, 2012)

Used my DC tea in a simple DC...did a mid cowash oil rinse and a final rinse with tea, avj and a splash of acv. My hair feels FANTASTIC


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 9, 2012)

My hair lurrrvs it some marshmallow root. Been spritzing my wash n go daily. It also really luuuuurved the tea oil rinse.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 9, 2012)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> My hair lurrrvs it some marshmallow root. Been spritzing my wash n go daily. It also really luuuuurved the tea oil rinse.



What is a tea tea oil rinse? Glad your hair loves m.r.; it is awesome.  DarkJoy


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 9, 2012)

Made a strong overnight brew of burdock, hibiscus/rosehips, and horestail I used this under my DC today. I mixed some of this and some of the black/red/green tea into my henna mix and did a final final rinse with this.

My hair has been super soft, nice sheen and moisturized. I'm a tea head for life.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 9, 2012)

Vonnieluvs08 I'm excited for you


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 9, 2012)

I added a tiny bit of coffee to my scalp mix that I use about x3 a week is that OK or over kill?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2012)

Will do a Horsetail Tea Rinse tomorrow


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 11, 2012)

Went full out with my teas today  tea during my DC. Did a tea rinse mid cowash and did a final rinse with tea, avj and acv


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 11, 2012)

Used black tea in my henna today, DC with black tea and Redken All Soft, final rinse with AVJ and ACV mix


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2012)

I've fallen off due to circumstances. I have to get back on the grind tomorrow. My hair needs it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 12, 2012)

used Claudie's Tea Spritz with my leave in. 

Moisturized with Jar of Joe


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2012)

Steeping some marshmallow root and getting ready to get this moisturizing party started.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2012)

Brewed some Nettle for Tuesday!


----------



## Stillsaddity (Aug 12, 2012)

I brewed some strong black tea with rosemary and ginger for tonight's co-poo and dc


----------



## cocomama (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2012)

cocomama  Glad to have you & Welcome.

What Tea(s) will you be using?  How many times per week/month etc..............


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2012)

Will use Nettle today.  Will leave it in.


----------



## DirectorChic (Aug 14, 2012)

I hadn't gotten the chance to read the entire thread_ but_...

are there any results of using tea and coffee? I would like to hear  if it works...


----------



## cocomama (Aug 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Thanks I feel so Welcome! Well, So far I plan on doing a black tea & a sage/rosemary tea rinse once a week. I'm going to the store this week to look for nettles to add to my mix as well.

Now I need to read through this thread to get up to speed...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2012)

cocomama

I'm sure you'll fit right in with all the other Tea-Heads!

Enjoy!  I'm sure You'll love it as much as we do.

And keep us updated on the Shedding.

I initally started out with Lipton's Pearl Black Tea and ended up with:

Horsetail
Nettle
Green
Saw Palmetto
Burdock Root
Rose Hips
Catnip
Moringa
Bamboo Leaf
Fenugreek
Milk Thistle

Dried Flowers of:
Hibiscus
Blue Malva
Chammomile

So, as you can see, it get's quite addicting.

And Thanks for going back reading a few pages.  It certainly helps.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 14, 2012)

Brownie518, @IDareT'sHair and @Nix08 and other relaxed ladies, do you stop tea rinsing as you're nearing a TU? I wasn't sure if there were any scalp concerns to consider.


----------



## Lymegreen (Aug 14, 2012)

^ I was just thinking about this the other day. 

I've noticed that I stop tea rinses and prefer pastes when I'm deep into my relaxer stretch.  

One week before my relaxer I always skip even the pastes and extras and just do protein treatment only. 

I'm interested in learning what others do as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2012)

divachyk

I did one Friday and Relaxed today.  Didn't notice any issues.

Wondering why would that be of a concern?  Tea is natural/organic.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, good point re: it being organic. I wasn't sure and just wanted to make sure it wasn't along the lines of sulfur and the other things that's suggested to be stopped in advance.


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 14, 2012)

Left in my tea rinse and applied DC for 30 mins with heat


----------



## ArrrBeee (Aug 16, 2012)

Please count me in.  My hair is shedding like a beast.  I bought some fresh Burdock root from the Asian market and I am going to make a tea.  Also going to add a pack of Nighty Night tea because it seems to have a lot of ingredients that are suggested.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been tea rinsing/DC'ing daily...I REALLY love my blends  My hair feels so strong and silky (I like to use the term 'plastic'- it's so smooth up and down the shaft that it almost doesn't feel real)
Brewed a new batch last night of my rinse blend of: Nettle, saw palmento, lavendar, horsetail, rosehip and catnip


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2012)

ArrrBeee

Welcome!  Glad to have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2012)

Steeped a Pot of Burdock Root for tomorrow.  

Will leave it in & apply my Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> I've been tea rinsing/DC'ing daily...I REALLY love my blends My hair feels so strong and silky (I like to use the term 'plastic'- it's so smooth up and down the shaft that it almost doesn't feel real)
> Brewed a new batch last night of my rinse blend of: Nettle, saw palmento, *lavendar*, horsetail, rosehip and catnip


 
@Nix08

I've made this before. Very Nice!

Instead of 'bolded' I used Fenugreek


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 16, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Brownie518, @IDareT'sHair and @Nix08 and other relaxed ladies, do you stop tea rinsing as you're nearing a TU? I wasn't sure if there were any scalp concerns to consider.


divachyk

No, I don't stop teas close to touch up. I still do a tea rinse or leave it under my DC as part of my touch up reg. 

I used IPN TeaLightful Quencher under my DC this week.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 16, 2012)

divachyk said:


> What is a tea tea oil rinse? Glad your hair loves m.r.; it is awesome.  @DarkJoy


Yes awesome @divachyk: My tea oil rinse is an experiment. Instead of steeping in water, I'm steeped in my favorite hair oils. It works great, though I made it too hot and my herbs came out a little crispy . Lower heat next time!

BTW, some boxed tea blends are NOT natural or organic. Brands like Celestial Seasonings use, "natural flavors" (they are not specific, so who knows what that is?!) and soy by-products. Other boxed brands use fake color and artifical flavors.  Unless they say "organic" then you can assume they use pesticides and herbicides. Just read the boxes. If it's got weird crap in their besides your herb, then....think about it. lol. Hell, I don't even drink those (me=tea snob!). 

Best to buy loose-leaf or one-ingredient teas, which I think you been doin anyways....
____

Update: Think my hair is rebelling at the addition of the black neem tea, which I knew it would. It HATES black/nonherbal teas...grr... next batch will be my regular herbal blend. *yells at self* Just stick to what it wants, DJ!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08
> 
> I've made this before. Very Nice!
> 
> Instead of 'bolded' I used Fenugreek



Ah nice IDareT'sHair...when the lavendar finishes I don't know if I will repurchase. I know fenugreek is a keeper for sure..maybe I'll do like you and make that substitution when the lavendar runs out...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Ah nice when the lavendar finishes I don't know if I will repurchase. *I know fenugreek is a keeper for sure..maybe I'll do like you and make that substitution when the lavendar runs out...*


 
Nix08

We've all been making some pretty good blends.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Aug 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ArrrBeee
> 
> Welcome!  Glad to have You!



Thank you.  I ended up making a tea with black tea, rosehips, rosemary  & Nighty Night tea.  

Where do you purchase nettle, saw palmetto and some of the other teas?

What does Fenugreek do for the hair?


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Aug 17, 2012)

Made a big batch of my herb mix:
Hisbiscus flowers
Plantain leaf
Nettle leaf
Peppermint leaf
And chamomile flowers. 

Rinsed with it between conditioners... My hair is happy!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2012)

ArrrBeee said:


> Thank you. I ended up making a tea with black tea, rosehips, rosemary & Nighty Night tea.
> 
> Where do you purchase nettle, saw palmetto and some of the other teas?
> 
> What does Fenugreek do for the hair?


 
ArrrBeee

I got mine at Vitcost.com  Look at Alvita Teas.

I got Fenugreek because alot of the Brew-masters in this Thread was using it.

I need to go back and look.  Maybe someone else can answer that.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 17, 2012)

ArrrBeee a very quick reply fenugreek is great for shine, smoothing cuticles and strengthening  And if you want to enhance the "girls" you could apparently use it for that too


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just massaged in some Jar of Joe.

I'm about to brew some black tea, rosemary, nettle, marshmallow root, and sage for my next couple of washes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2012)

Used Burdock Root tonight.

Steeping a pot of Nettle/Horsetail for next wash day.


----------



## NaturalPath (Aug 17, 2012)

Just had a random thought lol. If youre going to do a treatment using teas, wouldnt it better to mix an infusion (tea) with some tincture based formulas together? There are some chemical properties that are alcohol soluble vs. water soluble; not sure which are better for the hair. 


Anyways...I have fallen off but I do plan on getting right back to it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2012)

Will use a Horsetail/Nettle Combo tonight.  And will brew a pot of Green Tea for Friday.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 21, 2012)

Teehee!!

My Puerto Rican neighbor, who is also a stylist with Type 1-2 hair asked me to make her a batch! lol. She is totally curious how burdock root will affect her. She's said she's interested in me adding my fave ceramide oils as well. Guess I'll put in less oil for her. She will try it under her DC w/heat. I'm so tickled.
____
This week I am wearing a twist out on blow dried hair so not tea spritzing. I will rinse on wash day this weekend. However, will make the both batches for my neighbor and myself at the same time.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 21, 2012)

To those that make quart to gallon size batches for rinses: I assume you refrigerate. Do you microwave before each use? Add warm tap water? Or just brave the iciness? (brrr!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2012)

@DarkJoy

When I was making my Gallon Jugs, I'd just pour some out the night before or hours before and allow it to become Room Temp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use a Horsetail/Nettle Combo tonight. And will brew a pot of *Green Tea for Friday*.


 
Steeping Saw Palmetto instead.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 21, 2012)

I brave the cold but before I would put it in a bottle then put that in a cup with hot water. 

Used tea in my DC today. And rinse with it. I'm currently brewing a fresh batch of my rinse blend: horsetail, saw palmetto, catnip, nettle, lavendar (maybe more I can't remember now).


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm tardy to the tea party... but I made and did my first rinse today! 

I kept it really simple with just black tea this time. I dipped my hair in warm tea, then spritzed the tea on my scalp in sections and massaged. After, I added AO HSR. I'm letting body heat do its work now, and then I'll steam all the goodness in. I hope my hair likes it.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2012)

NappyNelle if you are anything like me....hide your wallet

Used my dc tea blend and will also do a couple rinses of tea with my other blends. I shared some hibiscus and marshmallow root with a friend and she's now hooked


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 23, 2012)

About to put some Trigger on


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2012)

Rinsed with Saw Palmetto Tonight.

And Steeping a Combo of Saw Palmetto & Burdock Root for Tuesday's Wash day.


----------



## cocomama (Aug 25, 2012)

I just did a black tea rinse for the fourth time. I can say that this will be a staple for sure. I did my final rinse with a sage&rosemary tea. My hair looks great & my scalp feels amazing. So far I can still report a 50% - 60 % stop in shedding. I wonder how much more hair I will have in a few months? Plus will it help me achieve my hair length goal faster? I will be updating my hair regimen again on my blog to reflect my new regimen changes.

*
SIDENOTE: Did anyone notice that their detangling became way easier? My detangling sessions were already good, because of the deepprepooing, but now it's perfect. *


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, I was going to join this challenge but now I have to wait until next month! I bought Claudies Balancing Quinoa and coffee cream and it made my hair feel stripped, dry, and rough . I used a little more than a dime sized amount so maybe that was too much but I'm scared to try it again. I think I actually needed the moisturizing one. I guess I'm still learning my hair.

If someone wants to buy it from me feel free to message me because I really want to try the moisturizing quinoa and coffee cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2012)

@Babygrowth 

You should convo Claudie and explain to her what happened and how you really wanted/needed the Moisturizing one.

Just a thought.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 25, 2012)

Tea in my DC and the same tea in my mid wash rinse.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Aug 25, 2012)

Rinsed with black tea with rosemary and ginger. Will also be using this mixture for my final rinse


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 25, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Well, I was going to join this challenge but now I have to wait until next month! I bought Claudies Balancing Quinoa and coffee cream and it made my hair feel stripped, dry, and rough . I used a little more than a dime sized amount so maybe that was too much but I'm scared to try it again. I think I actually needed the moisturizing one. I guess I'm still learning my hair.
> 
> If someone wants to buy it from me feel free to message me because I really want to try the moisturizing quinoa and coffee cream.


Babygrowth

I didn't care for the Balancing, either, but I am loving the Moisturizing one.  You should definitely try that!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 25, 2012)

Spritzed on some IPN TeaLightful Quench under my DC.

Did a nice rinse with Afroveda ACV rinse


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 25, 2012)

Brownie518

I am all over that! Glad to know I'm not alone!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 26, 2012)

Did a split day wash. Used tea blend before dc applied then today used as final rinse before leave in.

 I forget what was in this blend other than roobis and hibiscus/rosehip.
Still have a lil left but will brew something new for next wash day


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm researching ayurvedic herbs for more tea rinses. This is so much fun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2012)

Doing a Tea Rinse today with a Combo of Horsetail/Saw Palmetto.  Will leave this in.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 28, 2012)

Back to wash n go's this week so made a fresh spritz batch. Went back to my simple staple: nettle and burdock with a drop of glycerin. Spritzed before bed and this mornin. She's happy.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 28, 2012)

I just bought some Lipton black tea how many bags should I brew per cup?


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 28, 2012)

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> Well, I was going to join this challenge but now I have to wait until next month! I bought Claudies Balancing Quinoa and coffee cream and it made my hair feel stripped, dry, and rough . I used a little more than a dime sized amount so maybe that was too much but I'm scared to try it again. I think I actually needed the moisturizing one. I guess I'm still learning my hair.



Perhaps you are very protein sensitive or just sensitive to quinoa, which is the protein in that product. Sorry that happened to you! Protein overload is never ever fun! The learning curve can take a while, unfortunately. :/


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I just bought some Lipton black tea how many bags should I brew per cup?



I'm frugal lamaria211. Just the one bag. Some folks make it a real long dark brew. Others light. Just gotta experiment to see what's most effective.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2012)

Getting ready to Tea Rinse with a combo of Horsetail & Saw Palmetto

Will brew some Burdock Root & Nettle for Friday


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 28, 2012)

About to prepoo with Trigger, which has some Teas in it. 
I'll be washing in the morning and doing a rinse with some Black, Marshmallow, Nettle, and Horsetail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2012)

lamaria211

I use about 2 Tea Bags (no more than that)  I think my Pot holds 2 Cups about 16 ounces.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 29, 2012)

Steeping marshmallow to use later today


----------



## choctaw (Aug 29, 2012)

fenugreek tea rinse followed by co-wash, apply oil to edges and ends, braid to dry


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just did a rinse with Shi Naturals Herbal Tea Rinse


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 30, 2012)

Brewed amla and bhringaraj powder all day to make a tea rinse  Used that as part of my DC yesterday.  Also tea rinsed mid cowash and did a final tea rinse along with AVJ and ACV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2012)

Tea'ing today with Burdock Root & Nettle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2012)

Steeping Bamboo Leaf and Burdock Root for Tuesday


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 31, 2012)

Been spritzing my little wash and go all week. My hairs really really like the original mix of nettle and burdock only... she hasn't given me the side-eye at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2012)

Used IPN's Tea-Lightful Pomade


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 2, 2012)

i saw on you tube 5 bags  so I tried that....
i boiled the life out of those bags ( it stained my bowl) 
i did it the night before... then microwave


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 2, 2012)

Will be steeping 3 bags for wash day tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2012)

Picked up some Coffee Filters last time I went to the Grocery.  Will start back Coffee Rinsing when the weather gets cooler.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 2, 2012)

Scalp massaged with IPN root food last night
Spritzed with IPN-tealightful hair quench under my DC today
Steeping slippery elm & marsh root combo for tomorrow's spritz


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 2, 2012)

Did a nice Tea Rinse before my DC. Used Claudie's Tea Spritz with my leave in
Moisturized with Jar of Joe


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm gonna make a green tea rinse for use tomorrow! I may also do a coffee rinse!


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 2, 2012)

It's almost 3 o clock in the morning here and I can't sleep. The reason  I think this is is because I did a tea rinse earlier. Has the caffeine seeped in to my hair follicles which is what is keeping me awake? Can this happen?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 2, 2012)

melissa-bee. Yes it can  I remember doing a coffee rinse and all I know was I felt high


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 2, 2012)

Lawd, I only drink green tea so I'm probably sensitive to caffeine now. This is also my first tea rinse since like 3 years ago. I'm going to make some warm milk.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2012)

@melissa-bee

Caffeine contained in both Coffees & Teas act as a Stimulant. So, I am sure it had that affect on you.


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, I had like 4 hours sleep out of a possible 7. 
I don't know how I can do tea rinses if I mostly wash my hair in the evening. I'm going to have to go gym in the morning morning and do my tea rinses in the afternoon.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 3, 2012)

Doing my first black tea rinse today!


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 3, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Doing my first black tea rinse today!



Can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 3, 2012)

melissa-bee said:


> Wow, I had like 4 hours sleep out of a possible 7.
> I don't know how I can do tea rinses if I mostly wash my hair in the evening. I'm going to have to go gym in the morning morning and do my tea rinses in the afternoon.


@melissa-bee, if you shower and wash your hair at the gym, you can bring your tea in a water bottle and use it there. Hell, I've been known to tea rinse AND put my DC on top and sit in the steam room a few. My goodness, it makes such a soft puff!  And you wont have to worry about the caffeine so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2012)

Getting Ready to do a Tea Rinse (Leave-In) with Saw Palmetto

And getting ready to brew: Burdock Root & Nettle for Friday.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 4, 2012)

So I just rinsed our my DC with my black tea underneath my hair feels soooo soft (it also felt soft when I was pouring the tea on) I think ill add black tea rinsing to my weekly reggie from now on


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2012)

Made a tea overnight with amla and bhringaraj powder...used that as part of my steamed DC....talk about moisture overload  My hair feels THICK.  Also used my tea blends in my wash and my final rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2012)

Using It's Perfectly Natural's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade *contains Green & Black Tea*


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2012)

Brewing my leave-in tea blend: rooibos, fenugreek, marshmallow root, slippery elm and malva.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Brewing my leave-in tea blend: *rooibos, fenugreek,* marshmallow root, slippery elm and *malva.*


 
@Nix08

Nice Blend. I might to do a similar one next wash day. I have the bolded ones.

Maybe I'll add Catnip, Horsetail, Green or Black in my Blend.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08
> 
> Nice Blend. I might to do a similar one next wash day. I have the bolded ones.
> 
> Maybe I'll add Catnip, Horsetail, Green *or *Black in my Blend.



You're good at making decisions I see...If it was me it would be catnip, horsetail, green *AND* black

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> You're good at making decisions I see...*If it was me it would be catnip, horsetail, green AND black*


 
@Nix08

That's because You are such a Tea Head!........
I could do Bamboo Leaf too.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 4, 2012)

spritz spritz spritz daily! think I will make a special blend for the next henna application


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 4, 2012)

If its okay I would like to officially join now. I only have Claudies Moisturizing Q&C cream at the moment but I love this stuff and I use it 3x a week. I definitely want a tea rinse but shipping is ridiculous for one item even with a discount. So maybe I need to make it myself but I SUCK at making tea. Maybe since its for my hair and not to drink it won't matter but any tips as to how to successfully brew my own tea rinses would be great. I would like to try it tomorrow.

ETA: I forgot about Njoi creations on etsy so I just ordered her herbal tea rinse and her green tea creme!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2012)

@Babygrowth

I boil my water. Put in 2-3 Tea Bags and turn off the stove and just let it sit. 

I do steep it several days before I use it.

I remove the bags and pour.

*tis all*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2012)

Using Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade by "It's Perfectly Natural" (Green & Black Tea)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2012)

Babygrowth

I've had you officially in this Challenge when you first posted.

Welcome Ms. Lady!


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Thank you for the tea brew for dummies version! LOL! That sounds easy enough. I will do that this weekend. Solmeone mentioned lipton black tea so I will find that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2012)

Babygrowth

I bought Lipton's Black Pearl Tea.  They have it in the Grocery Store.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 6, 2012)

MmmMmmMmm 

Made some marsh root and flax gel. I threw in way more marsh than I have before. Niiiice hold and definition. The marsh gave a lot of slip for finger styling my wash n go... woohoo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2012)

Doing Burdock Root & Nettle tomorrow.

I have 2 boxes of Saw Palmetto Tea Bags on the way from Vitacost.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone use tea in a spray bottle for daily moisture?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2012)

lamaria211

My Pre-Mixes are in a Spray Bottle.  Hairveda's Hydrasilica Tea Spritz, Shi's, Claudie's Tea etc....

I haven't used my Homemades in a Spritz Bottle.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been tea rinsing like a bandit  Did a rinse with amla and bharingaraj (sp?) yesterday  So many teas, just so many teas


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 7, 2012)

Brewing 2 black tea bags now for my tea rinse later


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 7, 2012)

I just poured on my tea rinse gonna massage my scalp for 5 mins before I put my DC over it


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 7, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Anyone use tea in a spray bottle for daily moisture?


Yes @lamaria211! When I wash and go, I spritz daily. I also spritz my daughter's hair to detangle before braiding her up at night. Homemade concotion of Burdock and Nettle only right now. Special appearances by other teas come and go 

tea spritz has replaced a regular creamy leave-in. dont need it anymore.


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 7, 2012)

Rigght. Wash day is almost here. Must remember to do tea rinse no later than 3pm.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 7, 2012)

melissa-bee said:


> Rigght. Wash day is almost here. Must *remember to do tea rinse no later than 3pm.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry melissa-bee BUT


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 7, 2012)

Lol, I still can't believe how I was buzzing at 3am in the morning. I was so tired the next day.
That evening I had a telephone group meeting for a part time intern I'm doing and I told her I was tired and she was like "aww has it been a long day" and I said yeah. I can't even imagine explaining to someone that I poured tea on my scalp and why.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 7, 2012)

Did a henna. Then followed that with a 10min brew of camomile and nettle for my rinse. Which I then put DC on top and sat with my heat cap for 15min. Left it on for 2 hrs.

My hair is REALLY fluffy and happy right now...


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ladies what's the longest you've left a tea rinse in? Tia


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 7, 2012)

^^I sometimes spray on tea under my DC and leave it in for an hour or two. When just rinsing, I've left it in for 5 minutes, at the longest.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 7, 2012)

I used my Q&C cream to moisturize. Going to the grocery store tmrw to buy some tea then rinsing or spritzing. Not sure yet...


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 7, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Ladies what's the longest you've left a tea rinse in? Tia





Brownie518 said:


> ^^I sometimes spray on tea under my DC and leave it in for an hour or two. When just rinsing, I've left it in for 5 minutes, at the longest.


^^this word for word


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 8, 2012)

Look what I found! I know yall are tea rinse superstars but for us rookies this was awesome! Plus her hair is long and beautiful!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th8Mi7RW-OI


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2012)

lamaria211

I haven't been rinsing mine out.  I do it last (as my final rinse) and then apply my Leave-In and dry under dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2012)

Babygrowth

There are several videos posted throughout this thread on the benefits of Tea & Coffee Rinsing (so you might want to scroll through the previous pages)

Thanks for posting another one.  Great Reminder


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 8, 2012)

I do my tea rinse add my DC then rinse in the morning my hair is always super soft and moisturized


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 10, 2012)

So my Njoi order came early! Yay!!! Tonight I did the herbal tea rinse by spraying it on my hair after brewing for only maybe 1.5 hours then applying my DC and EVOO on top, applied heat cap and sat around for maybe 3 hrs... hmmm mmm good is all I can say. Also sealed with the green tea creme and my hair feels soooo soft and moisturized this is something I definitely plan to do often. Maybe everytime I wash! Is there such thing as too much tea?


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 10, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Is there such thing as too much tea?


Havent found a cap yet! I spray my tea as a leave-in every day or every other day... Rinse with it too...


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, I did tea rinse at 6pm was able to sleep from 11.30pm no problem.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 11, 2012)

brewed a batch for 2 spritz bottles (one for me and dd). both with nettle and burdock. Mine has a little more oil is all...


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've change my mid wash wash tea blend....I've added the lovely benefits of amla and bhringaraj and oohhh aaaahhh I'm in love!

For the above questions I use tea during a DC (that can be up to a whole day).  I use tea in the middle of my wash for up to 5 minutes with oil and conditoner over top and I use tea as a final rinse that I leave in (mixed with aloe vera juice).  So in essence I always have some tea in my head and I do this almost daily


----------



## NaturalPath (Sep 11, 2012)

Started back doing weekly coffee rinses (not washing it out) and then just sealing with coconut oil. Soft hair oh my 

My hair always seemed hard/crunchy with tea rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2012)

Brewed Nettle & Horsetail for Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2012)

My Latest Neem & Nettle Purchase:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/108719096/neem-nettle-hair-butter?ref=cat2_gallery_11


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 11, 2012)

Tea rinsed mid cowash and did a final tea rinse today.

Brewing a batch of my leave in blend


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, so on Monday I moisturized with Claudies Q&C, on tuesday I spritzed my hair with my Njoi tea rinse and sealed with the green tea creme, and yesterday I tea rinsed under my DC and used the Q&C as a leave in and sealed with EVOO.

After all that I realized my hair just loves tea! It feels soooo different when I use tea vs the coffee cream and I've already noticed my shedding has decreased! So I think I will stick with tea but I do want to see how my hair acts when I use a coffee DC instead of a Coffee moisturizer. Thats my purchase for next month either Tiiva or Marie Deans coffee DC.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 13, 2012)

Did a rinse with black, horsetail, and nettle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Okay, so on Monday I moisturized with Claudies Q&C, on tuesday I spritzed my hair with my Njoi tea rinse and sealed with the green tea creme, and yesterday I tea rinsed under my DC and used the Q&C as a leave in and sealed with EVOO.
> 
> After all that I realized my hair just loves tea! It feels soooo different when I use tea vs the *coffee cream *and I've already noticed my shedding has decreased! So I think I will stick with tea* but I do want to see how my hair acts when I use a coffee* DC instead of a Coffee moisturizer. *Thats my purchase for next month either Tiiva or Marie Deans coffee DC.*


 
Babygrowth

You should try: Hairitage Hydrations (ETSY) _Jar Of Joe_.  It will definitely give you a Java Fix!

Those 2 DC'ers are nice too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2012)

Will Do: Nettle & Horsetail Rinse tomorrow

Doing an Overnight Trigger "Soak" 

Trigger has both Green & Black Tea


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi ladies!! I've been rinsing faithfully, just not posting. Still using my herbal mix. I've laid off the tea and coffee for now, mostly out of laziness :/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2012)

Did a Horsetail & Nettle Rinse tonight.

Now Brewing a Pot of Nettle, Burdock Root and Rosemary for Tuesday.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ill start brewing my black tea tonight for Sundays rinse


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 14, 2012)

Just used some Jar of Joe


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2012)

I typically steep my tea at the start of the week and use a little each day. I normally dump it after 3 days and steep more mid-week. What do you think the shelf life is of freshly steeped tea? I was wondering if I could keep it up to a week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2012)

@divachyk

I think if you stick it in the Fridge you should be good for a week +

I brew mine right after I use it-- for the next wash day.

So I keep it up to 3/4 Days. 

When I was brewing Tea for my Gallon Jug, I kept it in the Fridge and only used enough for that particular day and it lasted fine. 

Now I only make enough for that particular day.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks IDareT'sHair, I keep mine in the fridge also. I have some in there that's about 5 days old. I plan to use it tonight. I'll report back if I feel it isn't as moisturizing.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not so good for keeping mine in the fridge. I add a lot of EO or fragrance oil and it lasts over a week out the fridge. EOs make great natural preservatives...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2012)

@DarkJoy

I haven't had any problem keeping mine out of the Fridge either DarkJoy. It's been fine.

When I was making it by the Gallon, I kept it in the Fridge, but for my smaller quanity, it's just fine.

I'm thinking about my Fall/Winter Brews. (Coffee & Tea)

I know I'll be going back to Coffee Rinses in the Fall/Winter. I have already purchased my Coffee and my Filters.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 15, 2012)

Tea rinsing, Dc'ing with tea, using tea as a final rinse ... just loving teas 

Bought some baggies to put my amla and bhringaraj powders in...I don't want it messing up my Teopia tea strainer.  I really love the addition of those powders in my mid wash tea rinse


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought another spray bottle from Sally's for tea only. I used it tonight to spray my scalp with black tea and I mist my hair with it before applying my Wen MC. Going to rinse in the a.m


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am so mad at myself I just realized why I was up till 3am cleaning last night! Dam black tea!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2012)

lamaria211

So, how are you enjoying being a Tex-laxed Head?

Hope you Love it!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lamaria211
> 
> So, how are you enjoying being a Tex-laxed Head?
> 
> Hope you Love it!



I love it! This is the happiest I've been with my hair ever, my whole family loves it (they were equally tired of mommy's wigs) wash days are my favorite! On currently tweaking my regimen to find what works best but overall things are coming alone nicely. I've been addicted to reading the "Healthy Relaxed Hair blog "! Great info there plus many of the ladies here are featured on there its nice to see my lhcf family get recognized for their hard work and accomplishments


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2012)

lamaria211 It was that blog that opened my eyes to this hair journey and the endless possibilities  I read, printed off posts and read some more. It's still my favourite blog


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> lamaria211 It was that blog that opened my eyes to this hair journey and the endless possibilities  I read, printed off posts and read some more. It's still my favourite blog



I no she has mentioned you a few times both you guys are great! 
I've been studying it so much DH had to make his own dinner last night!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I no she has mentioned you a few times both you guys are great!
> *I've been studying it so much DH had to make his own dinner last night![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Now THAT is funny


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 18, 2012)

DarkJoy what EO's are you adding for preservation?


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 18, 2012)

I FOUND MORINGA!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2012)

Nix08 Tea Head!


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 18, 2012)

I am going to try an epozote tea rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2012)

Forgot my Homemade Brew of Burdock Root & Nettle so I used Claudie's Tea Spritz.

Will use my Brew on Friday.

Will follow up with IPN's Tea-Lightful Pomade


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 18, 2012)

Just bagged out my moringa tea into bags for use in my hair and my tea rinses IDareT'sHair...I don't know if its the moringa I drank or the excitement of having found moringa that has me bouncing off the walls


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2012)

Nix08

Love the Moringa for the Bling-Factor  (Shine for days).  Keep me posted.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 19, 2012)

Spritzing night before bed with the wash and gos...and then again in the morning after cowashing... she likey!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2012)

Massaging in Hairitage Hydrations "Jar Of Joe"


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 19, 2012)

Drinking my moringa right now Won't get to use it in my hair for a few days as I'm working through my current brew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations "Jar Of Joe"

@Nix08 Clawd Chile...Save some for the Hurr!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair you know I already went back to pick up more right

Using my dc tea blend under AOWC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2012)

Nix08  Smart move good Little Tea-Head.

Been Lurking in the AO Thread.  I need to stay out of there.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair well if you manage to restrain yourself allow me to tempt you  you need AO blue camomille and rosa mosqueta at the very least in your stash...might as well add white camellia to that list  plus for a nice protein along with the famous GPB you should have Island Naturals since this is the tea thread   I'm going to tea rinse later


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2012)

Nix08  I've had all of those in my Stash at least once or twice.  Attention got diverted to other things.

Might re-visit them in 2013.  At the very least GPB and/or WC.


----------



## Lita (Sep 19, 2012)

Yesterday dampen hair warm water,put IPN tea pomade on scalp,Jar of Joe on length,sealed with rice bran oil..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 19, 2012)

tea rinsed yesterday under my DC. Gotta get some black tea but I only saw tetley and I didn't know if the brand mattered so I didn't get it. Hopefully I find Lipton tmrw. 

Nix08 Do you use the AO shampoos and conditioners or just the conditioners? I've been eyeing WC, GPB, and BC for some time now and I might take the plunge.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 19, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @DarkJoy what EO's are you adding for preservation?



Nix08. I use both EOs and fragrance oils. The fragrances are not fully natural. I just wanted *different* scents sometimes plus the GOOD EO flower scents are like $15-20 and up an ounce! *** that. Below is a list of EOs I use.

*EOs (15-20 drops per spritz bottle)*
Rosemary, Tangerine, Cedar, Lime, Lemon, Lavendar

*Fragrance Oils (~10 or less drops per spritz)*
Currently in use: Gardenia
In the mail : Vanilla Cream, Cucumber, Mangoberry Sorbet for DD's spritz, Rose  --- eeee! They should be here tomorrow!!!!:reddancer:


----------



## Keen (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you guys not doing coffee rinse anymore? I just started. I've been doing a mixture of coffee and green tea. I have no idea what that will do to my hair but I definitely have less shedding. 

I'm using green tea because that's what I have. Should I be mixing them? I'm getting ready to by some tea. There are so many recommendations. I'm looking for moisture and protein, separately.


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 19, 2012)

... 

I don't think I should use it w apoghee twice a month... 
I will try it after I go back to corn rows. 
 should I spritz before I comb.... 
IDareT:
 thanks for the Tea rinse site. I wanna order but 85.00( free shipping) is a lot for products that may not work for me..... I's scurred to buy them


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2012)

karenjoe 

What Products and/or (Teas) are you specifically looking at?  

Maybe you could start with some Teas you can find on the ground and work your way up after you see how they work for you.  

I started with Lipton's Black Pearl Tea and then began adding other Teas from Vitacost. 

And a couple of Niko's Cousins sent me some Moringa, Hibiscus and some other loose tea blends. It's addicting.

I'm using Alvita Teas i.e. Horsetail, Nettle, Burdock Root, Saw Palmetto, Rosemary etc...Vitacost charges $5.00 to ship.

I usually Rinse & then Comb.

Keen

Absolutely.  I will re-start my Coffee Rinses later this Fall.  I will be using Columbian Supreme.  I already have my Coffee and my Filters.  

I chose Tea for Summer because it just felt/sounded 'lighter' during the warmer months.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2012)

Babygrowth The only shampoo of theirs that I use is the swimmers one for when I or dd swims otherwise no I don't bother with them.  I keep hearing that they are no good.

DarkJoy thanks...I'm going to see what I have in my stash

Brewed my rinse blend overnight and all day today I'm brewing my leave in blend with the addition of MORINGA  With all the other teas I have in there, I probably won't notice moringa's addition but I'll know that it's doing me good...that's all that counts

I've removed amla powder from my rinse blend ... since it's more of a cleanser I figure I'd brew it on it's own and use it maybe once a week when I want a cleanse without a shampoo

Keen people like me who can't decide mix my teas in abundance. I don't think I've ever just used one tea ... well yes, when I first tried black tea.  I only drink that now.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2012)

Tea rinsed tonight and removing the amla was a good move. It's a little too Astringent for daily use. My leave in rinse included moringa... ya'll know I feel fancy right


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2012)

Nix08

Nix, thanks for sharing your results with the Amala for all the Newbs that might be considering adding Ayurvedic Powders to their Rinsing.

Next year's Challenge will be: _Coffee, Tea, ACV, AVJ & Ayurvedic Rinse_.  Sounds exciting doesn't it?

I'm sure we'll all have a good time in 2013 with these new additions to this Challenge.

Enjoy the Moringa.  I love it.  I have some Kosher Moringa.  

I was suppose to use it this summer but never got around to it.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair this thread is going to have a real hand in making me reach my goal in 2013, I applaud you and all the ladies that post in here. My hair feels so good and behaves so well. These rinses are simply amazing. I truly have a new appreciation for the power of tea. I don't feel nearly as tired since drinking moringa...i hope to stay consistent with drinking it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> *this thread is going to have a real hand in making me reach my goal in 2013, I applaud you and all the ladies that post in here. My hair feels so good and behaves so well. These rinses are simply amazing. I truly have a new appreciation for the power of tea.* I don't feel nearly as tired since drinking moringa...i hope to stay consistent with drinking it.


 
@Nix08

I agree 110%. Adding Tea/Coffee Rinses was my best overall Tweak I added to my 2011-2012 Regimen.

I made the exact same Observation about the effectiveness of Tea/Coffee Rinsing.

There are some wonderful Teas and Flowers etc...that all make the Tea Blends & Brews amazing.

I'm thinking next wash day to steep some Catnip & Fenugreek.


----------



## Keen (Sep 21, 2012)

cocomama said:


> I just did a black tea rinse for the fourth time. I can say that this will be a staple for sure. I did my final rinse with a sage&rosemary tea. My hair looks great & my scalp feels amazing. So far I can still report a 50% - 60 % stop in shedding. I wonder how much more hair I will have in a few months? Plus will it help me achieve my hair length goal faster? I will be updating my hair regimen again on my blog to reflect my new regimen changes.
> 
> *
> SIDENOTE: Did anyone notice that their detangling became way easier? My detangling sessions were already good, because of the deepprepooing, but now it's perfect. *



@cocomama or other Tea Heads, Is this the same sage and rosemary spices (in the spice shaker jars) used for cooking or would I have to get the actual leaves. 

Please excuse my ignorance...


----------



## HairNinja (Sep 21, 2012)

I have got to keep up with tea rinses.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 21, 2012)

HairNinja yes you do 

My hair is fabulous....feels and looks just ....boombastic


----------



## Ltown (Sep 21, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> IDareT'sHair this thread is going to have a real hand in making me reach my goal in 2013, I applaud you and all the ladies that post in here. My hair feels so good and behaves so well. These rinses are simply amazing. I truly have a new appreciation for the power of tea. I don't feel nearly as tired since drinking moringa...i hope to stay consistent with drinking it.



Nix08, i was introduce to moringa for its health benefits for the body its good to see someone using it and receiving the benefits of the tea.  I share it with a cousin figuring it could be good for hair too.  Its very expensive so for me i tried to drink more then use it for my tea rinses.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ltown yes its pretty pricey and elusive!  I was stingy I put half a teaspoon in my tea bags and get 3 brews out of it for drinking.  For my hair I again only used half a teaspoon.
It's only been a couple days but the lack of fatigue that I feel is very evident  I'm just wondering if it will last.  Do you still drink it?  Do you drink it regularly?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 21, 2012)

brewing 3 bags for sundays rinse


----------



## Ltown (Sep 21, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Ltown yes its pretty pricey and elusive!  I was stingy I put half a teaspoon in my tea bags and get 3 brews out of it for drinking.  For my hair I again only used half a teaspoon.
> It's only been a couple days but the lack of fatigue that I feel is very evident  I'm just wondering if it will last.  Do you still drink it?  Do you drink it regularly?



nixo8, no i don't drink it regularly but i will as soon as i can get more. I brought some for a cousin whom is so sweet Ms. T   My sister had send me some a year ago and now my local store sales it, not in bulk but i'm have them order me some save me shipping.  

Teas so great internal and for the hair i try to stick with the same for hair nettle, burdock and horsetail.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 21, 2012)

Tea rinsed using Njoi's herbal rinse under my DC last night. Gosh I love this stuff. Thanks to that 20% off discount code I will be purchasing jar of joe next month! How are you ladies using this? I remember when I used to grease my scalp, I was heavy handed but now that I'm using better products I don't want to waste it or use too much.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 21, 2012)

Keen said:


> @cocomama or other Tea Heads, Is this the same sage and rosemary spices (in the spice shaker jars) used for cooking or would I have to get the actual leaves.
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance...


Keen You can  use the same ones in you spice rack---as long as there's nothing else in them like chemicals or...idk...cayenne? lol

But you never know on lhcf! someone's tried hot pepper powder, i bet..!


----------



## Keen (Sep 21, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Keen You can  use the same ones in you spice rack---as long as there's nothing else in them like chemicals or...idk...cayenne? lol
> 
> But you never know on lhcf! someone's tried hot pepper powder, i bet..!



DarkJoy did you miss that bandwagon? I already tried cayenne pepper powder and oil for growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Tea rinsed using Njoi's herbal rinse under my DC last night. Gosh I love this stuff. Thanks to that 20% off discount code _*I will be purchasing jar of joe next month! How are you ladies using this? I remember when I used to grease my scalp, I was heavy handed but now that I'm using better products I don't want to waste it or use too much*._


 
Babygrowth

As a Creme.  I don't think you'll use to much.  A little goes a long way.

Great Product Choice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2012)

@Keen

You should check out some of the Alvita Teas on Vitacost.com

That's where I got my Rosemary, Nettle, Burdock, Horsetail, Saw Palmetto, Catnip etc. 

It's about $3.00 a box for 24 Bags.


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 21, 2012)

@ Idare! 
I usually Rinse & then Comb.???????? 

what in the world am I pouring in my hair? My hair feel like a brick after I use the tea
combing it? I can barely touch it.... lol  
I've used cheap plain black tea or left over Lipton..... ( went to apoghee not happy).
maybe I should leave the Tea in my hair. 
 I get a little nervous when my hair feel like a brick


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 21, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> I FOUND MORINGA!!!!!!




should I try to spray tea in my hair before I wash it? 

maybe I'm doing something wrong
.... I'm confused.... tea worked wonderfully the first time I tried it.... 
then nothing...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2012)

karenjoe

How many Tea Bags are you using & how much water?

I never had a problem with Black Tea?  

Are you leaving it in Or....Rinsing it out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2012)

@karenjoe

_Here's how I do it_:

Cowash or Co-Cleanse
Do a Protein Rx
Rinse
Steam w/DC'er
Rinse
ACV Rinse
Tea Rinse/Leave-In & Dry *I leave the Tea In and apply my leave-in*

_Before_: 

I use to do the Tea Rinse After Steaming. My ACV Rinse was my Final Rinse.

Either way, never had hard hair. I used Lipton's Black Pearl Tea. 

Some Ladies did not care for Black Tea Rinses.

@DarkJoy @Nix08 I think?


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 21, 2012)

karenjoe--black teas did not work for me. But only because they did nothing for my shedding and breakage. I'm convinced mixing coffee with my henna made my hair hard. So I don't use coffee either. I think the black teas and coffee are too acidic for my strands.

I use herbal teas. 

However, You said you used Aphogee? Is that a massive protein treatment that can make hair incredibly brick-like? Protein is known to do that. Might not have been the teas.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 22, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> karenjoe--black teas did not work for me. But only because they did nothing for my shedding and breakage. I'm convinced mixing coffee with my henna made my hair hard. So I don't use coffee either. I think the black teas and coffee are too acidic for my strands.
> 
> I use herbal teas.
> 
> However, You said you used Aphogee? Is that a massive protein treatment that can make hair incredibly brick-like? Protein is known to do that. Might not have been the teas.



Have you ever used green tea? I'm thinking of trying it. TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

lamaria211

I'm going to be trying Green Tea too.  I have a couple of Tazo Green Tea Bags and a Tea Bag called "Leaves" which is a variety of leaves (I assume).

But I am planning at least 1 or 2 Tea Rinses with Green Tea, so we'll have to compare notes.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lamaria211
> 
> I'm going to be trying Green Tea too.  I have a couple of Tazo Green Tea Bags and a Tea Bag called "Leaves" which is a variety of leaves (I assume).
> 
> But I am planning at least 1 or 2 Tea Rinses with Green Tea, so we'll have to compare notes.



Cool I'm doing mine tomorrow so ill report back tomorrow evening


----------



## lovelycurls (Sep 22, 2012)

It is too late to join this challenge?


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 22, 2012)

@lovelycurls--it's never too late for tea!   Welcome!
lamaria211--Not really. Think I tried Jasmine once but didn't like it. Should give it a longer shot, really...
_______
Today is brew day! I will be making 2 batches:
1 plain Marshmallow root just to rinse and to apply under my DC with heat after washing
1 spritz bottle of nettle and burdock as my "leave in" for the week.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 22, 2012)

didnt rinse, but I did sprtitz with horsetail, rosehip and marshmallow tea before I put in my DC this morning


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes karenjoe I'm one that didn't care for black tea.  I seemingly use everything else though.
I use a blend under my dc before I wash or cowash (Hibiscus, marshmallow, rosemary, fenugreek, burdock, thyme, fennel, green and catnip).
Once in the shower after I rinse my hair I add more tea (bhringaraj, nettle, saw palmetto, lavendar, horsetail, rosehip and catnip) then  oil for an oil rinse then my conditioner.  Put on a cap and wash my body.  Then after I rinse that all out I apply a final rinse of aloe vera juice and another mix of tea (rooibos, fenugreek, slippery elm, malva and moringa). Clearly I overdose on the tea but my brews last me several days so it really isn't a lot of work.  Nor is pouring it over my head...I say that because I know written down it seems like a whole lot!!   That final rinse I do not rinse out, just squeeze out the excess.

Hope that helps


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

lovelycurls

Welcome Ms. Lady!  :welcome3:

Please don't forget to post what Teas you'll be using and how you'll be using them.


----------



## lovelycurls (Sep 22, 2012)

Brewed Some saw plamento and Burdock root, used under my dc
Brewed Moringa tea, horse tail, rosemary leaf, catnip, earl grey black tea, and roobois tea, acv&avj....used for a final rinse(leave in)


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 22, 2012)

Nixo8, thank you..... 

now I know why I had brick hair!!.... I would leave it on maybe 5 min then rinse it out....... 
I had no idea I saw girls on youtube say " just pour it on & rinse it out.... 
which worked... ONCE!

thank you so much


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 22, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> @karenjoe--black teas did not work for me. But only because they did nothing for my shedding and breakage. I'm convinced mixing coffee with my henna made my hair hard. So I don't use coffee either. I think the black teas and coffee are too acidic for my strands.
> 
> I use herbal teas.
> 
> However, You said you used Aphogee? Is that a massive protein treatment that can make hair incredibly brick-like? Protein is known to do that. Might not have been the teas.




you could be right. Before I tried aphogee I tried the cheap black tea.... 
Never coffee ... I run from henna, too
I've heard too much protein will make you hair hard like that but I didn't know TEA would do it.... did you see a difference between the teas

I thought washing only once a month, my hair would need protein.... dc & shampooing TWICE!   can you over use black tea or green tea?  
( gonna try some herbal)
I'm going to waste time w aphoghee..... right now


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 22, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Have you ever used green tea? I'm thinking of trying it. TIA



No but I would prefer pouring it on my head than drinking it!

 yuck! its so bitter....


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2012)

Did a nice rinse with Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth

Used Claudie's Tea Spritz with my leave in.


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @karenjoe
> 
> _Here's how I do it_:
> 
> ...



APPLE CIDER VINEGAR?  really? 
my uncle ask me to pour a bottle in his hair..... it got hard too!erplexed 
he was trying to remove his chemicals... 
someone told him this would work
he blamed me cause he had a brillo pad hair....
I was 12. I just poured it on his curl!!!!
He really had to cut the curl off...

I use an old school heat cap( by Wella's),,, it melt the conditioner...
that's good right?


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @karenjoe
> 
> How many Tea Bags are you using & how much water?
> 
> ...




I use 5 bags. I let it cool down then pour it in my hair. 

Then I rinse it out in maybe 5 min or less.... & DC....


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 22, 2012)

just went to my stash... 

White Tea diner's choice ( strawberry w vanilla) 

organic apricot white tea bag by touch Organic

cinnamon Stick tea by bigelow

organic green tea no name

organic black tea.....  no name

dieters tea!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

karenjoe said:


> APPLE CIDER VINEGAR?  really?
> my uncle ask me to pour a bottle in his hair..... it got hard too!erplexed
> he was trying to remove his chemicals...
> someone told him this would work
> ...


 
karenjoe

Gurl...You hafta' Dilute the ACV...... 

You can't use it straight out the bottle.  It's very acidic.  I buy a pre-mix. 

Yes, the Heat Cap is Good.



karenjoe said:


> I use 5 bags. I let it cool down then pour it in my hair.
> 
> Then I rinse it out in maybe 5 min or less.... & DC....


 
5 Bags to how much water?  I only use 2 bags per Tea Rinse (whether Black or Herbal).  I let it sit overnight and use the next day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

double post...............................


----------



## Lita (Sep 22, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Did a nice rinse with Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth
> 
> Used Claudie's Tea Spritz with my leave in.



Brownie518 Shi Naturals tea rinse..My hair & scalp loves this..very soft hair after & my scalp feels fresh/clean..Love it!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 22, 2012)

well that's  it!! 

I use 5 bags to a med size pot.... ok now you got me thinking....

when it worked
 I used a med pot poured it in a bowl let it sit on my hair...
I had enough for another  bowl added a little more water it was too hot...
dripped all over my kitchen... then I rinsed an DC  for about 45 min


I gotta tell my uncle why his hair came out like a brick in spots...... 

I'm tender headed... no ACV..... its painful just thinking about  my hair hard & tangling up..
whew! I just had a flash back from getting my hair pressed!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2012)

Lita said:


> @Brownie518 Shi Naturals tea rinse..My hair & scalp loves this..very soft hair after & my scalp feels fresh/clean..Love it!
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

Yesss!!! I see a huge difference in my hair when I use this. My hair is so soft and I seem to have fewer detangling issues, too.


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 22, 2012)

okay okay ya'll.... I'm gonna try them & pay... 

is it 7.00 shipping? for 2 bottles......


I may try their sampler... I luv samples


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

karenjoe 

I say reduce the number of bags (No more than 3).  Make it the night before you plan to use it and allow it to sit overnight with the bags still in it and use the next day.

ACV Rinse is excellent, if you use it correctly.  Helps with porosity and shine.  I prefer the pre-mixed, (cause I hate mixing stuff) although alot of folks make their own ACV Rinses with the proper ratio of ACV & Water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

double post.  my computer is ackin' wacky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

@karenjoe 

That shipping is way too high. You should wait until Black Friday for a Sale.


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @karenjoe
> 
> That shipping is way too high. You should wait until Black Friday for a Sale.



I thought  I was being too cheap.....

"black Friday" as in after Thanksgiving?


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> double post.  my computer is ackin' wacky.



been there this week!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @karenjoe
> 
> That shipping is way too high. You should wait until Black Friday for a Sale.


IDareT'sHair

Ya'll talking about Shi? She has a FB coupon, I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

karenjoe said:


> I thought I was being too cheap.....
> 
> *"black Friday" as in after Thanksgiving?*


 
karenjoe

Yes Mam'am  They usually start sooner than that, but in the month of November, there will be Sales Galore.


----------



## Lita (Sep 22, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> Yesss!!! I see a huge difference in my hair when I use this. My hair is so soft and I seem to have fewer detangling issues, too.



Brownie518 it's a great knot/tangle smoother..Comes right out..


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @karenjoe
> 
> I say reduce the number of bags (No more than 3).  Make it the night before you plan to use it and allow it to sit overnight with the bags still in it and use the next day.
> 
> ACV Rinse is excellent, if you use it correctly.  Helps with porosity and shine.  I prefer the pre-mixed, (cause I hate mixing stuff) although alot of folks make their own ACV Rinses with the proper ratio of ACV & Water.



I don't trust myself to mix stuff either..
see what I did w plain tea bags?.....       5 bags
... ( that stuff stained my plastic salad bowl)
 it was so strong!!

thanks for helping cause i was drink and toss this cheap tea ..
and just keep trying stinky aphoghee


----------



## Lita (Sep 22, 2012)

Going to rub..IPN on my scalp..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

@karenjoe

Don't give up on it. Reduce the # of bags. Allow it to 'steep' overnight and use the next day.


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @karenjoe
> 
> Yes Mam'am  They usually start sooner than that, but in the month of November, there will be Sales Galore.




I will  watch the site every week starting late October.... 

thanks..... 
   I may  do longer on my stretch..... if I can stop the shedding & tangle balls....


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 22, 2012)

Lita - do you use IPN Root Food?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

karenjoe  Gradually work yourself into your stretches.   

Allow yourself to work up to adding weeks to your stretch.  Don't get damage.


----------



## Lita (Sep 22, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita - do you use IPN Root Food?



Brownie518 I didn't use it yet,will most likely use it when fall really hits...

*Want to finish some other products for know...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2012)

Lita

Do you have Root Food or Root Food II (or both)

Knowing you....probably BOTH


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Tea rinsed today..and brewing my mid cowash tea blend all day....


----------



## choctaw (Sep 23, 2012)

Mixed up a batch of henna with fenugreek tea


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @karenjoe  Gradually work yourself into your stretches.
> 
> Allow yourself to work up to adding weeks to your stretch.  Don't get damage.



okay I will... I remember I had to be in beauty shop every 6 weeks....
(had to have a hit)

6 mos is nothing  now.... 

My record is 10 mos.....


----------



## Ltown (Sep 24, 2012)

I did a tea rinse of black tea, horsetail I tea rinse every other week. 
Nix08, Idaret'shari, here is a link that pop up on moringa products and teas by 2 get 2 is a good deal.

https://www.moringasource.com/products/buy-moringa-oleifera-tea.php


----------



## jprayze (Sep 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> karenjoe
> 
> I say reduce the number of bags (No more than 3).  Make it the night before you plan to use it and allow it to sit overnight with the bags still in it and use the next day.
> 
> ACV Rinse is excellent, if you use it correctly.  Helps with porosity and shine.  I prefer the pre-mixed, (cause I hate mixing stuff) although alot of folks make their own ACV Rinses with the proper ratio of ACV & Water.



Where do you get the premixed???


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ltown said:


> I did a tea rinse of black tea, horsetail I tea rinse every other week.
> @Nix08, @Idaret'shari, here is a link that pop up on moringa products and teas by 2 get 2 is a good deal.
> 
> https://www.moringasource.com/products/buy-moringa-oleifera-tea.php


 

ooh Ltown....moringa oil  Have you or anyone else used moringa oil?  I know for a fact this moringa powder is doing wonders for my body and mind....


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 24, 2012)

Last night I did my tea rinse a bit late at around 9 something pm because I forgot I had made it and only put it on after I finished deep conditioning but I rinsed it off straight away so was still able to sleep well. I made some warm milk to drink just in case.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok someone's smoking moringa...$45 for shipping to canada...I don't think so  Maybe where I bought it will end up getting the oil.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 24, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> ooh @Ltown....moringa oil Have you or anyone else used moringa oil? I know for a fact this moringa powder is doing wonders for my body and mind....


 
Nix08, no i haven't use the oils or powders just teas. i think IDareT'sHair used qhem products that have moringa.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Where do you get the premixed???


 
jprayze

Hairveda has their Hydrasilicia Tea Spritz. And Launched a new Red Roobis Tea Line.  Shi Naturals has several Tea Rinses.  Claudie has a Tea Rinse.  Njoi CreationS has a Tea Spritz.  It's Perfectly Natural has Tea Quench (Spritz).

Tiiva Naturals has a Green Tea Moisturizer.

There are several Tea/Black Tea Rinses on the Market.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm gonna make a tea tonight with this herbal mint medley tea and see how that goes. I'd imagine it would be refreshing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2012)

MaraWithLove

And Mint (Peppermint) is a great Stimulant and an anti-fungal.  Sounds nice & refreshing.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Exactement! It's made up of  peppermint leaves, spearmint leaves, rose hips, lemon peel and hibiscus- in that order!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 24, 2012)

My hair  the tea rinse. I wonder what my hair's trying to tell me... My curls (which have seemed rather limp lately) popped and sprung up as if I'd used a gel. My hair's kind of been in a funk lately as far as curl definition goes, but it's been very soft and cooperative. I wonder what did it...Anyhow, the only thing I did different today was spray my hair with the tea spritz I just made. Guess it's a keeper. Have any of you had similar experiences?


----------



## hair4today (Sep 25, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Ok someone's smoking moringa...$45 for shipping to canada...I don't think so  Maybe where I bought it will end up getting the oil.


Nix08, $45 shipping to Canada is nuts, especially when they can use USPS for half that. For Moringa oil try Shea Butter Cottage. I get all my exotic oils, butters and powders from this vendor. She ships to Canada and her prices/shipping fees are reasonable. What's nice is the vendor donates a portion of each purchase to various African communities. Here's the link for her Moringa oil http://www.akuawood.co.uk/product.php?productid=473&cat=6&page=2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2012)

I forgot what I'm using today?  Maybe Burdock Root?  I steeped it, but forgot what I used.  SMH.

Friday I'll be using Coffee, because I got an extra cup of Dark Roast from Panera Bread yesterday.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 25, 2012)

hair4today  You're a good woman

Moringa oil is on it's way :woohoo:


----------



## divachyk (Sep 25, 2012)

I haven't posted much as I get tired of saying I'm using marshmallow root. Moringa oil though Nix08. Sounds yummy! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2012)

Steeping: Burdock Root & Horsetail for Friday


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 26, 2012)

Brewed a batch of my leave in blend (rooibos, Fenugreek, marshmallow root, slippery elm & malva) overnight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Brewed a batch of my leave in blend *(rooibos, Fenugreek, marshmallow root, slippery elm & malva) overnight*


 
Nix08

That sounds Delish!  Your hair should look/feel A-MAZING!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair honestly, my hair does  I've made myself a personal vow that I'm not deviating from my current reggie...until the end of next year!  Teas, oil rinsing, cowashing etc....So don't you go and discover anything new and start a challenge


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm hosting a hair party and like a true tea head I've picked up some teas to give the ladies:
Hibiscus
Fenugreek
Marshmallow root
Slippery Elm
Horsetail
Thyme
Green
Nettle
Hey if I get them hooked then I'll have more company


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2012)

Nix08

I'm RSVP'ing....Please put me down!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair we'll be waiting for you...note how I didn't add moringa to the list, my generosity has limitations


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> *...note how I didn't add moringa to the list, my generosity has limitations*


 
Nix08

Um....I saw that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2012)

@Lita @NappyNelle @Ltown @MaraWithLove @againstallodds hair4today(and all other Hairitage Luva's)

Hairitage Hydrations has a New Tea-Time Creamy Hair Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair  Oooh, thanks for sharing! I really like everything I've tried from HH.  *going to read the description*

ETA: I had a strong cup of chamomile and hibiscus tea steeping since last night and all day today. I went to get it to use a final rinse, and it was gone. Apparently, it was 'delicious' according to my brother. erplexed

Why are you drinking my room temperature tea when you can make your own steaming hot cup with a sweetener? SMH


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 27, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> @IDareT'sHair Oooh, thanks for sharing! I really like everything I've tried from HH. *going to read the description*
> 
> *ETA: I had a strong cup of chamomile and hibiscus tea steeping since last night and all day today. I went to get it to use a final rinse, and it was gone. Apparently, it was 'delicious' according to my brother. erplexed*
> 
> Why are you drinking my room temperature tea when you can make your own steaming hot cup with a sweetener? SMH


 

  that's too funny!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 27, 2012)

Did a tea rinse with Shi Naturals. 
Just massaged in some Coffee Pomade.

I'm going to brew up enough coffee for a few rinses later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2012)

Doing an Overnight "Soak" with my Home-made Coffee Oil (Supreme Coffee, EVCO & EVOO).

Will cowash it out in the a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2012)

Poured a Cup of Dark Roast over my Hair before I applied my DC'er (then Steamed)

Later I used a Home-made Brew of Burdock Root & Nettle and left it in.

Steeping Bamboo Leaf Tea for Tuesday's Rinse.

Will use Jar of Joe Hair Cream later.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm so happy I came into this thread about a month ago I was losing almost 50+ hairs a day to PP shedding. Now (using tea rinses weekly) I loose maybe 10 and that's on a wash day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2012)

lamaria211

I Agree.  We have ALL Benefitted from the use of Tea/Coffee Rinses.  I realized in the latter part of 2011 that it was the 'best' change I had added to my overall Hair Care Regimen.

I wish us all much success in 2013.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks for your testament lamaria211! Teas have been the best change for me as well for my hair's entire hair-life! lol

my DD's hair is prospering as I've added teas to her regimen too.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey- Im not an official challenger, but I am a lurker on this thread.  I can also attest that my shedding is decreasing greatly after starting tea rinses!

Does chamomile tea and/or green tea the same effects from reducing shedding?  I lighten my hair with honey and I don't want the black tea to darken my hair.  And does it matter if the green tea is decaf?  For some reason, I have a lot of decaf green tea.


----------



## Bajanmum (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm still using my trigger with black tea in, I also use hairveda tea mist (gotta love that stuff) and will start re-using herbal tea rinses since I've removed my 8 week extension cornrows (8 weeks was a bit too long for me, next time I'll keep them in for 6).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2012)

jprayze

I think most Green Tea is Caffeine Free.  I think several folks Nix08 DarkJoy Lita choctaw Ltown might be able to give you more specifics on rinising with Green Tea.

I use Herbal Teas for Rinsing and have some Green Tea & Green Tea Leaves (which I haven't used yet).  Here are some of the ones I use regularly.  

Burdock Root
Nettle
Catnip
Fenugreek
Horsetail Grass
Chammomile
Hibiscus
Bamboo Leaf

And several others.  They are all Caffeine Free.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 30, 2012)

^^^thanks I'm going to switch to green tea!  Anyone wants some black tea...I have quite a bit. It's not Lipton, but I got it on sale.  PM me for more details!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 30, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Hey- Im not an official challenger, but I am a lurker on this thread.  I can also attest that my shedding is decreasing greatly after starting tea rinses!
> 
> Does chamomile tea and/or green tea the same effects from reducing shedding?  I lighten my hair with honey and I don't want the black tea to darken my hair.  And does it matter if the green tea is decaf?  For some reason, I have a lot of decaf green tea.


jprayze, I tried a green tea (jasmine) and my hair was like "meh". So haven't done it again. IDK how decaf would work. 

I use herbal teas and just plain old herbs that have zero caffeine and my hair is just fine. I still have less shedding, breakage and a much healthier scalp. 

No harm in trying it!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 30, 2012)

As we speak, brewing a pot of marshmallow root to wear under my DC in an hour. 

I will use my spritz leave-in after and just wear a wng with it. Too lazy to do anything else today.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 30, 2012)

jprayze

I use teas to saturate hair before oil rinse or co-wash or as final rinse.  My favorite teas are fenugreek, catnip and hibiscus.  HTH


----------



## jprayze (Sep 30, 2012)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> jprayze, I tried a green tea (jasmine) and my hair was like "meh". So haven't done it again. IDK how decaf would work.
> 
> I use herbal teas and just plain old herbs that have zero caffeine and my hair is just fine. I still have less shedding, breakage and a much healthier scalp.
> 
> No harm in trying it!



Ok I need to learn about using herbs!  Every two weeks my church distributes produce that is not sold at the farmers market so I need to know which herbs to be on the lookout.  I'm going to do some searches!


----------



## karenjoe (Sep 30, 2012)

I did it right!!!

I used a smaller pot the same black tea, 3 bags.... ( not gonna drink that stuff)
let it cool put it in my hair.... I use a put a conditioner on top. pulled out my hooded dryer for 20 min rinsed it, out felt so soft
I used Aphogee Balancing moisturizer 5 min rinsed it out 
NOW! I under my heat cap melting down  ORS conditioner w a little 
Argon Magic restorative Mask for 30 min.... 
I can tell after I rinsed out the teas & conditioner I wasn't going to shed hair.
I'm going to try the Tshirt air dry also
( head bowed  fingers crossed.....

thanks everybody for helping me! 
My hair would stay at BSL or a inch or 2 past & start breaking & breaking.
the ends was sooo thin 

washing & bi monthly feel better. 
did i mention I comb it once a week!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 30, 2012)

I did a coffee rinse and let it sit for 10 minutes


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Sep 30, 2012)

Black tea rinses do help reduce shedding. Below is a pic of my shed hair before and after using tea rinses for about a month now. The bigger hair ball was before using the black tea rinse and the smaller hair ball is results from after consistently using the tea rinse for a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2012)

rachelpierre7385

Thanks For Sharing!

Good Job!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 1, 2012)

jprayze I use green tea in my DC blend.  It's nice enough...not necessarily something I'd buy again when it's done.though since I have so may other beauties  My girlfriend just started tea rinsing only had green tea and it helped immediately with her shedding and she said her hair felt extra soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2012)

Using Bamboo Leaf Tea tomorrow as a Tea Rinse.


----------



## daviine (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi ladies!  I'm posting so that I can follow your progress from my phone and learn more about tea rinses.  

I have some tea that I don't know what to do with so I'm excited to read your posts.  

Happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 2, 2012)

Have been spritzing with a blend of marshmallow root & slippery elm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2012)

Doing a Bamboo Leaf Tea Rinse tonight.  Will steep another pot for Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2012)

Picked up some Peppermint Tea tonight NappyNelle Thanks!

Re-Upped on:
Burdock Root
Nettle
Horsetail


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 4, 2012)

I forgot to add here! I'd like to do a chamomile, nettle, and peppermint tea rinse this weekend. I'll start my brew tomorrow morning so no one will drink it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2012)

NappyNelle

Yeah...You gotta' watch your Brutha'

SMH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2012)

Doing a Bamboo Leaf Rinse.  Will brew another pot of Bamboo for Tuesday's Wash Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Doing a Bamboo Leaf Rinse. *Will brew another pot of Bamboo for Tuesday's Wash Day.*


 

Did:
Horsetail 
Burdock Root
Rosemary Leaf

Instead...................

Nix08

How was the Hair/Tea Party?


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just massaged in some Trigger.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair. Well I've got a couple other ladies hooked on tea  they even tried and gave me feedback.  One girl said the blend she used worked instantly to seal her cuticles and her hair was easier to detangle. 

I've been LOVING moringa


----------



## daviine (Oct 5, 2012)

I could have sworn I posted a question about tea but I can't find it. Hope I didn't post it in the wrong thread. 

How long are you ladies steeping your tea and are you doing at room temperature or in the fridge?


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've been slacking on my tea rinses and my hair is not happy about it .so I'm brewing 3 bags for tomorrow


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

daviine said:


> I could have sworn I posted a question about tea but I can't find it. Hope I didn't post it in the wrong thread.
> 
> How long are you ladies steeping your tea and are you doing at room temperature or in the fridge?



I boil my bags for like 20-30 minutes then I let it sit till I'm ready to use it


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 6, 2012)

No slacking on tea lamaria211

I used my DC tea blend to dampen my hair for my dry dc yesterday.  Tea rinsed and also did a final leave in tea rinse...
Brewed more of my leave in blend overnight and stuck it in the fridge (daviine that's what I normally do and use it out of the fridge).


----------



## daviine (Oct 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I boil my bags for like 20-30 minutes then I let it sit till I'm ready to use it



Okay. Thanks so much. I was going to steep for a few minutes and then use. This makes more sense especially since I'll be trying to get a 3rd usage out of this bamboo tea bag.


----------



## daviine (Oct 6, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> No slacking on tea lamaria211
> 
> I used my DC tea blend to dampen my hair for my dry dc yesterday.  Tea rinsed and also did a final leave in tea rinse...
> Brewed more of my leave in blend overnight and stuck it in the fridge (daviine that's what I normally do and use it out of the fridge).



Nix08 How long do the teas last in the fridge? I made a very weak tea because I didn't understand how to do the tea rinses. I think it's been in the fridge since Tuesday. Not sure though.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 6, 2012)

daviine I brew enough for about 4-5 uses..I do my hair daily and use 2-3 ounces per use. They say they can keep in the fridge up to 4 days, I keep it for up to a week.


----------



## daviine (Oct 6, 2012)

Actually when I made it, I wasn't sure if I was going to drink it or use it as a rinse. So I'm going to steep the tea twice to drink and then I'll boil the 3rd time to get anything that's left. 

I was so confused. Thanks for clearing that up for me ladies.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

So I'm brewing 3 black tea bags and I added fresh Rosemary and basil (my house smells so good)


----------



## daviine (Oct 6, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> So I'm brewing 3 black tea bags and I added fresh Rosemary and basil (my house smells so good)



Oooh!  Oooh!  What is basil good for?  We have a basil plant in my house.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5549099_basil-hair-growth.html
daviine


----------



## daviine (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you x100!


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 6, 2012)

Brewing 
2 bags of chamomile tea
2 bags Moringa tea
2 bags tulsi tea
2 bags peppermint tea
Will be used under my deep treatment and for a final rinse with ACV


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 7, 2012)

DCing over my black tea rinse infused with Rosemary and basil will leave in for at least 4 hrs


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmm... a friend gifted me some oolong. I drank it all up it made me feel so good! 

 Of course being a tea-head, my mind goes to the hair!  I researched   before I embark on a rinse or spritz.
*
Oolong is camellia leaves and flowers!  *My hair LOVES camellia seed oil, which is my staple oil... the diva just might like this... and yes, it has a little caffeine, which levels are somewhere between black tea (the highest) and green tea (the lowest).

I'll let ya'll know!


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 7, 2012)

I took a week off to look extra cute as it was my birthday, and all my friends had one at the same time. So it was party to party. 

My scalp hated me for it, so I did a male fern tea rinse and all is well.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

I guess I should go ahead and join!  I'm brewing chamomile tea with a few sprigs of rosemary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2012)

jprayze said:


> *I guess I should go ahead and join! *I'm brewing chamomile tea with a few sprigs of rosemary.


 
@jprayze Yes...You Should 

Welcome


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2012)

Seamonster

Happy Belated!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @jprayze Yes...You Should
> 
> Welcome



Ok I'm in!  I'm in sooo many challenges lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2012)

jprayze said:


> *Ok I'm in! I'm in sooo many challenges lol*


 
Well...._*cough*_  You'll do well in this challenge too.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 7, 2012)

Did a nice rinse with Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth.


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone got a way of brewing herbal powders, roots and leaves without making any mess. I''ve lots of herbal roots powders and leaves just sitting in my cabinet. Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2012)

lovelycurls

Roots/Leaves/Flowers I have been putting them in those Cheese cloth Draw String Tea Bags (for loose Tea).  

And popping them in the Hot Water.


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lovelycurls
> 
> Roots/Leaves/Flowers I have been putting them in those Cheese cloth Draw String Tea Bags (for loose Tea).
> 
> And popping them in the Hot Water.



Thanks T! Where can I get that pls?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2012)

I got mine at a Health Food Store (in the Tea area), but you should be able to find them easily.

lovelycurls


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 8, 2012)

Not one shed hair since Sundays tea rinse


----------



## lovelycurls (Oct 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got mine at a Health Food Store (in the Tea area), but you should be able to find them easily.
> 
> lovelycurls



Thanks a lot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2012)

lovelycurls

Hey lovely, I just thought of something else, some folks were also using Knee-Highs/Panty hose to strain their powders, leaves, herbs, flowers.


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 8, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Not one shed hair since Sundays tea rinse



how did you do your rinse? 
details please? 
I'm just learning to leave the tea in the hair  w conditioner....


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I went back & read .......


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @jprayze
> 
> I think most Green Tea is Caffeine Free.  I think several folks @Nix08 @DarkJoy @Lita @choctaw @Ltown might be able to give you more specifics on rinising with Green Tea.
> 
> ...



 I thought the caffeine is what made the tea work? NO?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2012)

karenjoe

The Caffeine in Black definitely stimulates your Follicles and removes/block DHT to help with growth, shedding, etc....

However, Herbal Teas also have huge benefits as it relates to hair health.


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks I'm gonna try next week... I gotta get rid of this black tea......

I'll spray black tea pre poo, wash & then coffee rinse & DC..... 

gotta make this stretch until Dec...


----------



## jprayze (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm going to alternate between black tea and chamomile tea every wash day.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 9, 2012)

Brewed a new batch of my DC blend
Used tea in my DC, mid wash rinse and my final rinse.

I also made a refresher brew for DD....Marshmallow root, slippery elm, fenugreek, thyme, lemongrass and a touch of avg.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> *I also made a refresher brew for DD....Marshmallow root, slippery elm, fenugreek, thyme, lemongrass and a touch of avg.*


 
Nix08

That Refresher sounds good for BabyGirl's Curls.....


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 9, 2012)

I was thinking of trying some news teas but black tea works so well for me I think I'll just stick with what works!


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 9, 2012)

@IDareT'sHair ...Thanks  That brew is a work in progress.  She's only 4 so I want to keep it light...I have some research to do, I may take out the fenugreek.

Currently Dc'ing with tea will rinse and apply some as my final leave in rinse after my cowash.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 9, 2012)

I did a black tea/bamboo rinse yesterday.


----------



## daviine (Oct 9, 2012)

Did my prepoo with bamboo leaf tea and coconut oil. Then after I washed my hair I rinsed with remaining tea and applied conditioner over. 

I don't know what to expect or if I'll notice a difference one way or the other, but it's fun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2012)

Doing a Nettle, Burdock Root and Horsetail Rinse today.

Will Steep something nice for Friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2012)

Ltown 

Thanks for the Teas Ms. Lady!  

I will definitely put them to good use.

Thanks so much!  I appreciate it.


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 9, 2012)

lovelycurls said:


> Anyone got a way of brewing herbal powders, roots and leaves without making any mess. I''ve lots of herbal roots powders and leaves just sitting in my cabinet. Thanks!



you can buy that metal ball(?) I dunno what ya call it......

you put the leaves in, 
it screw it together, 
pour hot water over the ball in your tea cup.( or what ever) 
I saw one in walmart.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2012)

karenjoe said:


> *you can buy that metal ball(?) I dunno what ya call it......*
> 
> *you put the leaves in, *
> *it screw it together, *
> ...


 
@karenjoe

It's Called a Tea-Ball 

The powder might be too fine for the holes in the Tea-Ball.


----------



## Toot-a-Boot (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi ladies I have no clue what I'm doing but tea rinsing seemed like a great way to reduce the shedding I've seen. Today I did a tea rinse with some herbal tea bags I had in the cabinet  chamomile &a blend called sleepy time it has spearmint lemongrass tilia flowers blackberry leaves orange blossoms and rosebuds. I also used some as a leave in. So we will see how it turns out.  Can tea be used as a daily spritz ?


----------



## -PYT (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd like to join  just steeped some green/black tea bags and put some of it in a spray bottle with peppermint oil.  felt good going on.  I hope to do a rinse the next time I wash as well.  I'm nowhere near as advanced as you ladies so I will probably stick to black and green teas until I branch out!


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 10, 2012)

Braid Spray ya'll.

Just put my hair in crochet braids and am brewing up some braid spray. The commercial ones are too much with the dang glycerin...so in mine is (all my hair's faves):
-nettle
-burdock
-drop of glycerine
-1tsp each: camellia seed, grapeseed, sunflower seed oils
-a dash or 2 of argan, rose hip, african baobab
-drop of Manuka honey
-Rosemary EO

She better grow with this...


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 10, 2012)

Toot-a-Boot said:


> Hi ladies I have no clue what I'm doing but tea rinsing seemed like a great way to reduce the shedding I've seen. Today I did a tea rinse with some herbal tea bags I had in the cabinet  chamomile &a blend called sleepy time it has spearmint lemongrass tilia flowers blackberry leaves orange blossoms and rosebuds. I also used some as a leave in. So we will see how it turns out.  Can tea be used as a daily spritz ?


Welcome Toot-a-Boot--it sure can! I use it for me and my 6yo DD everyday in a spray bottle with some tasty oils...


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 10, 2012)

I did a tea rinse, going to baggy it


----------



## hair4today (Oct 10, 2012)

DarkJoy, I guess great minds think alike. I installed crochet braids three weeks ago and I gotta say its the best darn protective style evah.  What I love about them is the ease in which you can access your scalp, which is perfect for spritzing with tea blends. The base cornrows are moist, soft and feels nourished. All in all, the combo of the crochet braids and tea  are the perfect recipe for healthy hair growth/retention. My latest tea spritz mix: rooibos tea, nettle, burdock root, horsetail, rosehip, hibiscus, bamboo leaf, vitamin E, pink grapefruit and lavender EO...wow just wow.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 10, 2012)

Although I have to use amla sparingly...it's addictive because it makes my fine hair "feel" thick


----------



## daviine (Oct 10, 2012)

lovelycurls I saw a girl on YouTube use a coffee filter for the powders. She put the powders inside  the coffee filter and tied the coffee filter with a hair elastic. 


ETA: Video 28 by nappynfree 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrCCSMSIzIQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

It's 2:49 long. Right to the point. You should be able to use same concept. She also has one where she uses a coffee pot instead-- I think it's video #22.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 10, 2012)

Co-washed with V05 freesia after an overnight oil soak. Then I applied SM DC and have had it sitting on my head for about 1.5-2 hours now. I also spritzed my hair with coffee about half an hour ago and put my baggy back on to process the DC and coffee. 

Just rinsed and my hair fee;ls excellent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome to our 2 Newest Challengers

@-PYT and @Toot-a-Boot

Glad to have you both......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

Will Brew: Peppermint thanks again NappyNelle 

Rosemary and Saw Palmetto for next wash day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcoming our Newest Member JFemme 

Ms. Femme, Please list the Teas or Coffees you'll be using & how You'll be using them.


:welcome3:


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 12, 2012)

Did a coffee rinse today with some Colombian..after I drank my cup full, I poured a cup for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Did a coffee rinse today with some Colombian..*after I drank my cup full, I poured a cup for my hair. *


 
MaraWithLove

Nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Brew: *Peppermint*
> 
> Rosemary and Saw Palmetto for next wash day


 
Didn't end up using Peppermint. 

I Steeped:
Rosemary
Horsetail
Saw Palmetto 

instead.

Saving my Peppermint because I only bought 1 box.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm here sitting with my black tea/nettle/neem/horsetail tea rinse sitting on my scalp. I also made a batch of marshmallow root/burdock root/yucca root/slippery elm tea to mix into my rhassoul clay to DC overnight. I will save the bulk of it and add some argan oil and vit e oil to use as a refresher spritz.

I haven't used my homemade spritzes in a while and I can sense the difference in my hair. So I'm getting back to it.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 15, 2012)

Today i soak under black, horsetail, calendua, and amla tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2012)

Will do a nice: Horsetail, Nettle, Saw Palmetto Tea Rinse tomorrow and either brew up some Black or Roobis Tea for Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2012)

Will be picking up: Slippery Elm Tea next.

Brewing: Horsetail, Rosemary and something else for Friday.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair slippery elm is a good choice

tea rinsed as usual...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2012)

Nix08

I can't wait to try/buy it.  It will be a great addition to my Blends & Brews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2012)

Will brew up something 'special' tomorrow.  Not sure what I'm going to use.  

I love Steeping Tea(s) and coming up with different concoctions of Tea Blends.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 18, 2012)

Just took down my crochet braids. About to try a rinse with oolong since my tummy loves it so much. 

Will also make more braid spray with nettle, oils, and glyc for the next install right after this DC is done.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 18, 2012)

Brewing some Joe for saturday. Did a nice tea rinse last night.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 18, 2012)

Tea rinsed today...like usual....I'm loving my hair these days despite wanting 6 inches overnight


----------



## Toot-a-Boot (Oct 18, 2012)

do I need a preservative for my tea spritz ?? Anyone have a simple recipe?


----------



## hair4today (Oct 18, 2012)

Toot-a-Boot said:


> do I need a preservative for my tea spritz ?? Anyone have a simple recipe?


Toot-a-Boot, if you keep your tea spritz in the fridge you won't need a preservative. If not, then vitamin e or a few drops of EO like rosemary, grapefruit, etc should do the trick.  For simple try, a green or black tea mixed with hair herbs like nettle or horsetail or you can try one of these recipes http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15460559#post15460559


----------



## Toot-a-Boot (Oct 19, 2012)

hair4today said:
			
		

> Toot-a-Boot, if you keep your tea spritz in the fridge you won't need a preservative. If not, then vitamin e or a few drops of EO like rosemary, grapefruit, etc should do the trick.  For simple try, a green or black tea mixed with hair herbs like nettle or horsetail or you can try one of these recipes http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15460559#post15460559



thank you with love hugs&kisses

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been slacking on my tea rinsing and boy does my hair miss it. I'm going to go get some black tea this weekend. I've still been using Njoi's GTHC though. Going to use it today. My jar of joe is going to have to wait until next month. I'm praying for some uber awesome sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

Will brew something 'interesting' for next wash day.  Will come back and report what I ended up steeping


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

Steeping: Horsetail, Saw Palmetto and Rosemary Leaf for next wash day.


----------



## JFemme (Oct 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will brew up something 'special' tomorrow.  Not sure what I'm going to use.
> 
> I love Steeping Tea(s) and coming up with different concoctions of Tea Blends.




Me too...

Q. how long do you keep your blends...

I'm averaging a week, maybe ten days, then I throw it out & start new batch..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

JFemme

I was making it and putting it in a Gallon Jug (my used Distilled Water Jugs) and keeping it in the Fridge.

Now I only Brew a Small Pot just enough for each Wash Day.  My Wash Days are Tues-Fri.  I am steeping the pot now for Tuesday.

Once my water reaches a boil, I add the bags, turn off the stove and allow it to sit (with a lid on).  

I leave the bags in there and everything and take them out once I am ready to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

JFemme 

Oh, when I was doing the Gallon Jug(s) and Keeping them in the Fridge, I think it would last me about 2 weeks.  And that was doing my hair x2 per week.  

So, I'd get 4 uses (maybe 5) out of a Gallon of Tea-Blend.

I think Nix08 and DarkJoy may make a Gallon or Liter or close to.  Maybe they can chime in and others Ltown etc........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

JFemme

Oh, Yeah, this Winter I plan to switch back to Coffee.  I make just enough for each wash in my Coffee Maker.

Tea(s) were lighter and seemed more suitable for Spring/Summer so I switched.  So, this Winter I will do Coffee Rinses with an occasional Tea Rinse thrown in here & there.

I was using Columbian Supreme for my Coffee Rinses.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 19, 2012)

JFemme I only brew about 10 ounces at a time because of space in my fridge. I use my brews just about daily.  I use 2-3 ounces at a time so I brew twice a week.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 19, 2012)

JFemme said:


> Me too...
> 
> Q. how long do you keep your blends...
> 
> I'm averaging a week, maybe ten days, then I throw it out & start new batch..



JFemme, if i make a gallon i made it to last for a week.  I don't think the tea goes bad if there is nothing else mix in it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 19, 2012)

I've had it go bad once when I left the spray bottle out for a week w/o and EO in it to preserve. With an EO and the oils in it? Lasts 2 weeks easy. I've kept it as long as 3.

I've been known to make a quart. It lasts forever in the fridge. With a bit of EO, I swear it lasts a month...

And I used it when it smelled funny. Made no nevermind to my hair or scalp! LOL. I like to think the fermentation made it grow more that week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

Using: It's Perfectly Natural's Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2012)

@JFemme I agree with @Ltown.  I don't mix/add anything to mine.  Just Tea.

I've never had any go bad on me (in or out of the Fridge).


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 19, 2012)

I couldn't find black tea at Walmart tonight luckily I have 4 more left I'll be brewing 2 tomorrow for Sundays tea rinse


----------



## Ltown (Oct 20, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I couldn't find black tea at Walmart tonight luckily I have 4 more left I'll be brewing 2 tomorrow for Sundays tea rinse



lamaria211, regular tea is black just because it doesn't say black on't get on labeling.  If you see tea just like lifton, earl, tetley(walmart) its black. labeling black tea as black is a new thing since green tea is hyped up now.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 20, 2012)

Going into the kitchen to brew some black tea, I will throw a sprig of rosemary in.  I froze a bunch of it and it is preserving remarkably well, retained color and aroma


----------



## shortt29 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have black tea under my overnight DC


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 20, 2012)

Did a prepoo treatment last night with Claudie's tea spritz and my ceramide oil blend.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 20, 2012)

Using tea as part of my DC, will rinse with tea mid wash and use a mix of tea and avj for a final rinse.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 20, 2012)

Also used some amla that's been in many fridge for at least 2 weeks....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

What do you use the spritz for? Do you spritz your hair and leave it in?  Do you use it in place of water and then seal?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 20, 2012)

Did a nice coffee rinse before my DC. I'm going to brew some more Wednesday morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

I use my Tea(s) as a Leave-In and when I do use a Tea Spritz, I usually use it as a Refresher.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> I use my Tea(s) as a Leave-In and when I do use a Tea Spritz, I usually use it as a Refresher.


Ok, great!  Thanks so much...that's what I will do to then.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 21, 2012)

Just poured on my black tea massaged it in for 5 mins, slathered my DC on top and now I'm under my hc


----------



## Ltown (Oct 21, 2012)

Did a tea rinse of horsetail, calendula, and black.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 21, 2012)

Doing a simple dc with tea and AOC. Brewing a batch of my mid wash brew. I added some peppermint to it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks to Nix08 I will be experimenting with tea rinsing. I have some regular old Lipton black tea.

I won't join the challenge because I am already in several. I hope I see a decrease in shedding.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 21, 2012)

Froreal3 ...can't wait to get your feedback


----------



## Bnster (Oct 21, 2012)

Not into the challenges, but started to do tea rinses thanks to Nix08  lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Froreal3 ...can't wait to get your feedback



I have high hopes! I will use it as a spritz this week because my hair is in twists. Then on Sunday (wash day) I will rinse with it and then do a dc with Ors replenishing pak for a protein boost. Will report on Sunday!


----------



## RODI (Oct 21, 2012)

HI All,

Can you experienced tea rinse ladies provide alternative teas for shedding other then black tea. I am currently using Lipton black tea for shedding and it leaves my hair too stiff/hard.

Can you also provide teas that i can use as a moisturizing leave-in. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2012)

RODI

I would try:
Nettle
Burdock Root
Saw Palmetto

A Variety of Sellers make Tea Moisturizers
Qhemet's Moringa
Hairveda's Green Tea & Hairveda Red Tea Hair Creme
Njoi CreationS has a Green Tea Butter
Hairitage Hydrations has a Green Tea Butter
It's Perfectly Natural has a Tea Pomade (which contains Green & Black Tea)

There are options out there.  Some of the Pre-Made Tea Rinses might be another option:
Claudie
Shi Naturals


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 21, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations Soft & Creamy Green Tea Time butter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 22, 2012)

So I spritz my hair with the black tea. It looked shinier for some reason. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me. erplexed


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 22, 2012)

Froreal3 I wouldn't be surprised if it was the tea.  The effects of tea seem to be visible almost immediately.

I'm happy to report that my tea rinsing has turned my very minimal grey hairs....not so grey

Not tea rinsing but tea drinking...honestly I am so thankful to IDareT'sHair for putting moringa on my radar...I drink it daily and the benefits have been great..I try and convince everyone I know to drink it too


----------



## RODI (Oct 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @RODI
> 
> I would try:
> Nettle
> ...


 

IDareT'sHair thanks. I went to my health food store and saw the teas but they were all caffeine free. I thought that it was the DHT blocking effect from the caffeine that stops shedding. 

Please clarify before I purchase. Caffeine of caffeine free?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2012)

@RODI 

Saw Palmetto removes/blocks DHT

And ask someone that works at the store. Maybe they can recommend something like Dandelion Root Tea etc.....

I am using Black and Saw Palmetto (along with the others I mentioned). There are alot of other Natural things that block DHT other than Caffeine


----------



## SEMO (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm letting some black tea steep right now.  Then I'm going to co-wash my hair.  After that, I'm going to spray on the tea and cover it with my deep conditioner.  I've been having issues w/ shedding.

For those that found that tea rinses decreased their shedding, how long was it before your hair felt noticeably thicker?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2012)

SEMO 

I'd say I noticed a Huge Difference in about 1 month.  Noticeable difference (in shedding) was after a couple of Wash Days.

As I've said numerous times:  Black Tea/Coffee Rinses was the best thing I did to improve my overall Regimen in 2011.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> *.honestly I am so thankful to @**IDareT'sHair** for putting moringa on my radar...I drink it daily and the benefits have been great..I try and convince everyone I know to drink it too*


 
Nix08  Awww Thanks Ms. Tea-Head Ltown put me on to it.

I'll have to report back on this grey.


----------



## SEMO (Oct 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Thank you for responding so quickly. 

I hope that tea rinses work for me too.  I took some pics of my hair today b/c I wanted to compare it to older pics and see if the thinning was just in my imagination.  It didn't really seem noticeable in the pictures I looked at, but it _feels_ like my hair is much thinner and I know for sure that my ends aren't as thick as they used to be.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2012)

SEMO

If you look up thread at Nix08 post you'll see she also reported immediate noticeable results.

I think you'll be extremely pleased with your results.

When I 1st started I was rinsing it out, then I started to leave it in as my final rinse after DC'ing.

You have to find which groove works best for your Hair.


----------



## SEMO (Oct 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Thanks again for the info. and tips. Maybe I'll try leaving a little in too.  Maybe that will speed up my results.  

Once I upload the pics from my camera to my computer, I'll have to post some comparison pics.  I feel like my braids and twists don't look as thick as they used to.  But maybe I have hair anorexia and they just look pathetic to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2012)

@SEMO

Well....The Pics I'm looking at are Droolworthy. So, I don't know whatchutalmbout?


----------



## SEMO (Oct 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SEMO
> 
> Well....The Pics I'm looking at are Droolworthy. So, I don't know whatchutalmbout?




The pics in my siggy are old, but I really appreciate the compliment nonetheless!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2012)

@SEMO
Thanks for that Eye-Candy......


----------



## SEMO (Oct 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SEMO
> Thanks for that Eye-Candy......



Thanks!  

I ended up editing the post to remove the pics, but I do appreciate the compliment.  Truly.


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 22, 2012)

RODI said:


> HI All,
> 
> Can you experienced tea rinse ladies provide alternative teas for shedding other then black tea. I am currently using Lipton black tea for shedding and it leaves my hair too stiff/hard.
> 
> Can you also provide teas that i can use as a moisturizing leave-in. Thanks




sorry I'm not an experienced user but
I had that problem ( the second time) 
 i spray tea on my dry dirty hair then pre poo,
wash
 I
 poured the remaining tea then  DC again.... at least one hour.


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 23, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Did a nice coffee rinse before my DC. I'm going to brew some more Wednesday morning.



do u like coffee better than Tea?


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 23, 2012)

RODI said:


> HI All,
> 
> Can you experienced tea rinse ladies provide alternative teas for shedding other then black tea. I am currently using Lipton black tea for shedding and it leaves my hair too stiff/hard.
> 
> Can you also provide teas that i can use as a moisturizing leave-in. Thanks



I cover my black tea with my deep conditioner so my hair never gets hard


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 23, 2012)

@SEMO I noticed decreased shedding within a couple uses...in actually it was probably after the first use where I spritz'ed the tea on my scalp and let it sit for a while. On that first wash after doing that, the shedding was almost non-existent. That's how I apply my DC tea blend now....roots/scalp first then dampen my hair (as I DC on dry hair - before washing).
As for increased thickness overall that's taken a good month, plus.

I'm also a finger detangler because no matter what I would get some breakage with the comb (over a year now)....however, as of late (I've been using tea over 3 months), I've been using my comb more (still finger detangling first) and my hair is clearly stronger as I am able to achieve no breakage most times when I comb

RODI I don't use black tea...I'm sure it's good but the first time i used it near the beginning of my journey it dried my hair out (I do suggest using it under your DC (that's how I use my DC blend of teas anyway


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

Nix08 Nice Overall Review

lamaria211 good Suggestion for RODI to try it with her DC'er.

ETA: Will be Tea'ing this evening after work!  Will be placing an order for:

x2 Slippery Elm
x2 Peppermint

I should throw a box (or 2) of Marshmallow Root in that Cart.


----------



## SEMO (Oct 23, 2012)

@Nix08

I hope I get the same results.  After washing and detangling my hair I used my spray bottle to aim the black tea at my scalp and then down my hair strand.  Then I applied my deep conditioner.

After rinsing the dc out, I spritzed a bit more tea on my scalp only, then I applied my leave-in over it.  I hope I'm not over doing it.

Hopefully, if I reduce my shedding enough, my hair will appear thicker soon (as new hair continues to grow in).

Eta:

Thanks for including how long it took to notice increased thickness.  I'll definitely be monitoring things over the next month.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair who woud you NOT add some MR in your cart..come on now

SEMO I can't say anything about overdoing it  I have a mix of teas that I use in my DC (which is before I wash).  I have a mix that I use mid wash again under my cowash conditioner while I wash my body and then a third blend that I mix with equal parts aloe vera juice as a final rinse that I leave in.  And I do this practically every day


----------



## Bajanmum (Oct 23, 2012)

Tonight I'll soak my tresses in 
marshmallow root
Plantain leaves
hibiscus
nettle
horsetail
burdock root
catnip 
chamomile and a brew of coffee.

Hmmm! I'm looking forward to that under my DC. Can't wait for my SD Mocha Silk Infusion to come my way.


----------



## SEMO (Oct 23, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> IDareT'sHair who woud you NOT add some MR in your cart..come on now
> 
> SEMO I can't say anything about overdoing it  I have a mix of teas that I use in my DC (which is before I wash).  I have a mix that I use mid wash again under my cowash conditioner while I wash my body and then a third blend that I mix with equal parts aloe vera juice as a final rinse that I leave in.  And I do this practically every day


Nix08

Your tea regimen is amazing.  You're definitely an advanced tea mixtress.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 23, 2012)

I finally got around to doing a coffee rinses yesterday. I make coffee for my hair after I made a bit to drink. I put it in an applicator bottle and squeezed it onto my scalp. I still smell it in my hair but my shedding was better


----------



## ronie (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok Why did i not start this black tea rinse sooner? No don't answer .
 Let me start by saying hello to all of the tea rinse ladies in here. I am fairly new to the board, and as i mentioned in my very first post i have been dealing with major post partum shedding. I have been loosing hair like crazy for almost 2 years. At times it appeared to have stop, but the shedding will come back stronger. So it was an on and off thing. I have eyed this thread for a while, but my stupid @$$ just would not get to brewing . I am at a point where i feel i can count my strands with naked eyes. I have tried almost every expensive products with great reviews but the only thing i needed to.
Black tea rinse is the truth. I wish i had taken pictures, but my shedding was so embarrassing i used to hide my shedded hair from my husband. Anyways on to the experience. I got a box of American Breakfast Black tea ( just picked up anything that was on sale at the store that day), and some fresh basil. I boiled some water, then added one leaf of basil and one bag of tea, turned off the stove and let cool. I washed my hair with my usual shampoo, sprayed the tea directly on my scalp then to the length of my hair, then added my DC. I left it on for about 4 hours.
 Between detangling in the shower, applying my leave in and twisting my hair ( 8 month post relaxer by the way), i lost 11 strands of hair. I just could not stop combing through my hair to make sure that i wasn't dreaming. I know i shouldn't but i could not stop. I went and got a fine tooth comb ( i know i know), just to be sure that my excessive shedding did in fact stop. Of course i lost a couple more hairs unnecessarily but even that was 100 times less than what i use to lose with detangling alone. 
So thank you thank you ladies for all the tips, i read every single post, and you all saved me from being bald. 
So i am officially joining the challenge, if i may. Will be using black tea under my dc twice a week. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 23, 2012)

roni I'm smiling as I read your post I will admit that I am jealous that you had the good sense to incorporate tea at the start of your hair journey rather than 2 years in like me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

roni

Welcome to the Challenge!  

Loved Your Post.  Absolutely. Please just Join right in on the Fun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

Nix08

I am adding Marshmallow Root in my Cart right now!  I can't beweave I keep forgetting to pick this one up.  SMH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> Tonight I'll soak my tresses in
> *marshmallow root*
> *Plantain leaves*
> *hibiscus*
> ...


 
Bajanmum

This Sounds sooooooooooo....


----------



## daviine (Oct 23, 2012)

Please forgive me for asking if this has been asked already but where do you ladies buy your teas from?


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 23, 2012)

I had planned to do a coffee rinse tomorrow, but I decided to use IPN TeaLightful Quench under my DC. I have a lot of this and need to start using it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2012)

daviine

I buy mine from Vitacost (Alvita Brand)


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 23, 2012)

Speaking of VitaCost, I need to make a big buy. I'll make a nice list later but I know I want more Marshmallow, Nettle, Horsetail, Catnip, and Burdock.


----------



## RODI (Oct 24, 2012)

karenjoe said:


> sorry I'm not an experienced user but
> I had that problem ( the second time)
> i spray tea on my dry dirty hair then pre poo,
> wash
> ...


 

I tried this this morning and my hair was not so hard.  I also added some oil on top of my DC


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *Speaking of VitaCost,* I need to make a big buy. I'll make a nice list later but I know I want more Marshmallow, Nettle, Horsetail, Catnip, and Burdock.



Thanks for reminding me, they have a big store in Vegas, I'm going next month I need to make a list and pick up some things while I'm there.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 26, 2012)

I used my Njoi GTHC on top of my Shescentit coco creme LI (it has green coffee extract in it- let me know if that doesn't count)


----------



## BonFille (Oct 26, 2012)

Nix08: I just discovered moringa.  I was drinking a cup every evening but it made me drowsy and clouded my mind.  I don't get it.  So many people said it gave them clarity and energy.
I bought Sozo Nutritionals. What brand do you drink?
Thanks!
Oh, I use black tea, nettle, and marshmallow root rinse under my DC (overnight) each week.  I think it has cut my shedding by about half.  I had a bad reaction to a keratin treatment and I've been losing handfuls of hair for about nine months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

BonFille

Hello Ms. Lady!

So....Are you joining this Challenge or just popping in to comment?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

Babygrowth

That's fine!  Love the Njoi Green Tea too.  And I have the SSI Coco L-I in my Stash.  

Thanks for the update on the Green Coffee extract.  I didn't know that.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 26, 2012)

I mixed my tea spritz with SAA and Honeyquat.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

Nice!  You are using your Creative Talents.

How's it feeling?


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Going into the kitchen to brew some black tea, I will throw a sprig of rosemary in.  I froze a bunch of it and it is preserving remarkably well, retained color and aroma



Been using my tea all week...cowashed twice this week 

About to do a new batch for this wk...stay tuned


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

jprayze

I'm getting ready to Steep a New Batch too. 

Not sure what I'll be using yet tho'


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Nice!  You are using your Creative Talents.
> 
> How's it feeling?


I LOVE IT!!!  My hair has never been this soft with ANY PRODUCT!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

Nice Research.  Thanks for trying that combo out!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

Used my black tea/rosemary for the last time when I M/S'd tonight.  Just brewed black tea with basil and thyme...yum!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Used my black tea/rosemary for the last time when I M/S'd tonight.  Just brewed black tea with basil and thyme...yum!



Ok so the thyme was really marjoram!  I'm not that good with identifying herbs yet...and I'm still getting free herbs biweekly.  I have plenty in the freezer for the winter


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 27, 2012)

@BonFille was your tea a blend with any other tea in it?  I buy the powder and spoon half a teaspoon into a heat sealed tea bag.  The one I buy is from the health store and it is loose and doesn't indicate a brand.  I have however felt what you've described on a couple of occasions..I generally drink mine mid morning at work and reuse the teabag throughout the day.  When I have my first cup later say in the afternoon (when I would normally be hitting the wall)..I almost feel high after drinking it!  As for the why, I have no idea, sorry.  Also the energy I feel isn't right after drinking the tea, any warm drink soothes me.  I notice the increase in energy in the absence of the feel of dragging my behind.  If you've ever had low iron (I did when pregnant) you feel so lazy and you just don't want to or have the energy to do anything....after drinking this...I don't feel that weight pulling on me so to speak.  And the clarity of mind...it's just more of a peace, less quick to anger or annoy or fly off the handle...I'm not crazy I swear
Have you tried using it in your hair?  
Welcome to the challenge??? oke: Gorgeous hair by the way


----------



## BonFille (Oct 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> BonFille
> 
> Hello Ms. Lady!
> 
> So....Are you joining this Challenge or just popping in to comment?


IDareT'sHair:

Hello!!! I guess I will join the challenge...I've read every page already.  I will do the rinses consistenly and measure my results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2012)

BonFille

Welcome Girl!:welcome3:

We Are Glad to Have You!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2012)

So I tried the rinse under my dc. Not sure I noticed a difference yet. I will try again next wash day.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 27, 2012)

Tea under my steamed DC..Tea mid wash and tea and aloe juice for my final leave in rinse. My hair feels amazing...used amla today as well.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 28, 2012)

I poured on Shi Naturals Tea Rinse and let it sit under my DC.


----------



## g.lo (Oct 28, 2012)

hi all, would love to join this challenge, I have the following teas:
catnip, burdock, nettle, hibiscus, horsetail, saw palmetto, holy basil, plantain leaves, rosemary, peppermint, calendula, lavender, amla, bringaj, brhami,marshmallow, coltsfoot, cassia(please don't juge me! ).
How do i use them? can I leave them in or do I have to rinse them out and how often can one tea rinse! thanks ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2012)

g.lo

Welcome & Great List. Nice Teas.   Glad to have You. 

You can use them a variety of different ways.  You should try to read a few pages and get some ideas.

Right now I am leaving it on and doing it as a Final Rinse before applying my Leave-In.

I have used it under a DC'er and I have used it and Baggied for a while & then Rinsed.

Right now, leave it in is really working for me, so that's how I'm currently using it.

Hopefully others will chime in and you'll find some great info in the several of the pages.


----------



## BonFille (Oct 28, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @BonFille was your tea a blend with any other tea in it?  I buy the powder and spoon half a teaspoon into a heat sealed tea bag.  The one I buy is from the health store and it is loose and doesn't indicate a brand.  I have however felt what you've described on a couple of occasions..I generally drink mine mid morning at work and reuse the teabag throughout the day.  When I have my first cup later say in the afternoon (when I would normally be hitting the wall)..I almost feel high after drinking it!  As for the why, I have no idea, sorry.  Also the energy I feel isn't right after drinking the tea, any warm drink soothes me.  I notice the increase in energy in the absence of the feel of dragging my behind.  If you've ever had low iron (I did when pregnant) you feel so lazy and you just don't want to or have the energy to do anything....after drinking this...I don't feel that weight pulling on me so to speak.  And the clarity of mind...it's just more of a peace, less quick to anger or annoy or fly off the handle...I'm not crazy I swear
> Have you tried using it in your hair?
> Welcome to the challenge??? oke: Gorgeous hair by the way


I thought I replied last night.  Guess it didn't go through.  
Thanks, it's so damaged : (
The brand I have is supposed to be pure.  I will try the powder.  Thanks for clarifying.  I know exactly what you are saying about the high after you are finished drinking.  Very interesting.  Well, I will play around with my amount and times and see what happens.  I read about the nutritional value of moringa, so I must find some way to incorporate it in my diet.
I tried it in my hair after I read this thread and I thought it was awesome!
I swear you ladies are soooooo informative.  
Love all ya'll!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2012)

BonFille

Glad You're here Ms. Lady & part of this Challenge. 

We try to make it Fun!  Enjoy!

For '13 I will start a Coffee/Tea/AVJ/Ayurvedic Rinse-Product Challenge.  

Don't know if you do any of the others but we'll add a different _Twist_ in 2013.

I'll go back to Coffee Rinsing in the Winter.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 28, 2012)

g.lo I tea rinse daily and leave it in and rinse it out. I have 3 blends that I use, one for dc'ing, one to rinse out and one that I leave in.  So certainly no judgement here on your stash 
I'm brewing my leave in blend right now...


Don't know why the pics come out sideways.

About to spritz many dc blend in now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2012)

@Nix08

Ms. Lady....Whatever Blend you're showing in that _Side-Ways_ pic....I'm liking!..

I have a nice box of Black & Hibiscus I got from @Ltown I will start on this soon. 

She also sent me a couple boxes of Moringa


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 28, 2012)

BonFille said:


> I thought I replied last night.  Guess it didn't go through.
> Thanks, it's so damaged : (
> The brand I have is supposed to be pure.  I will try the powder.  Thanks for clarifying.  I know exactly what you are saying about the high after you are finished drinking.  Very interesting.  Well, I will play around with my amount and times and see what happens.  I read about the nutritional value of moringa, so I must find some way to incorporate it in my diet.
> I tried it in my hair after I read this thread and I thought it was awesome!
> ...



BonFille moringa is apparently best had without the heat so if you do shakes it would be ideal to put it in there. I sprinkle the powder over food once I'm done cooking, when I remember.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair..that's my leave in blend...I would list what's in there but I'm on my phone and I have the hardest time with this auto spelling/correct  next time


----------



## Ltown (Oct 28, 2012)

Made some tea to use for spritiz with aloevera and rinse. (amla, marshmallow, horsetail, nettle, burdocks).


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 28, 2012)

thanks guys... I can comb my hair w/o going bald at 20 weeks...
cant wait to see how much I will retain in 4 weeks 
oh my outfit?  ran to store in boyfriends ugly golf shirt,


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 28, 2012)

where"s my photo? 


oh well blue shirt http://public.fotki.com/karenjoe/


I pulled in 2 poytails & one big roller on the ends..... ( no heat)
thank's Sunni  
I didn't let the ponytails dry completely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2012)

karenjoe

Glad Tea-ing is working for you Girlie!

Nix08

Thanks for sharing.

Ltown

Nice Blend.


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @karenjoe
> 
> Glad Tea-ing is working for you Girlie!
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2012)

karenjoe

I'm really happy you stuck with it. *so happy* 

It takes a while, but the Benefits are so worth it.

And there are so many wonderful Combos you can come up with.

I've never done 1 my hair didn't like. 

Every blend I've made has been delish on my hair. 

Even a strong black blend worked nicely for me.

For others...not so much.


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 29, 2012)

Idaret   

you are soo right.... I throw in 3 diffirent teas 

 I sprayed the nite before let it dry slept in it( my hair wasn't soft yet)
I wouldn't spray my past mix in weekly like some people do....
not with out conditioner on top.  it wouldn't be soft with out the conditioner

what would be a good  gentle leave in Tea....?


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 29, 2012)

Brewed my 'rinse' blend overnight: Bhringaraj, nettle, saw palmetto, lavendar, horsetail, rosehip, catnip and pepperming.

Brewing while I'm at work today my 'DC' blend of: Hibiscus, marshmallow root, fenugree, burdock, thyme, fennel, green and catnip.

ETA: The above pic was my leave in blend (that I brewed for about 4 hours): Roobois, fenugreek, marshmallow root, slippery elm, malva, moringa and lemongrass.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 29, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Ok so the thyme was really marjoram!  I'm not that good with identifying herbs yet...and I'm still getting free herbs biweekly.  I have plenty in the freezer for the winter



Sprayed the black tea/basil/marjoram blend over DC, rinsed, and sprayed a little more to leave in.  Getting all my hair tasks done today in case the power goes out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2012)

karenjoe

Maybe something 'light' like: Horsetail, Green, Chamomile, Nettle, Hibiscus. Until you find out what you like.

I guess You just have to play around with it and come up with a Combo that works for you.

Right now I'm doing a blend of Saw Palmetto, Horsetail, Nettle, Burdock.

I will be doing a Moringa Blend with maybe some Horsetail or something.

I can't wait to try out my Peppermint.  That sounds good.  I'll probably add something nice to it.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 29, 2012)

karenjoe...I agree with IDareT'sHair and keeping it light.  My leave in brew I don't steep for as long as my other brews.  I would go for light and maybe tea's that give shine and potential slip: Fenugreek, moringa, slippery elm, marshmallow root (in addition to the ones T mentioned upthread).


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 29, 2012)

Used my Njoi GTHC. She added black tea to her herbal rinse tea bags so I can't wait to try those out. The original ones left my hair sooooo soft that without it my hair has been acting out! I hope this new recipe is awesome.

ETA: here are the ingredient just in case anyone was wondering

 Each tea bag is filled with 2 heaping teaspoons of herbs.Like the wonderful conditioning trio herb organic nettles, coltsfoot and horsetail which are known to be rich in minerals that help nourish the scalp and promote hair growth...i also added cassia henna(neutral),sage,black tea, lavender,calendula, chamomile flowers, hibiscus, blue malva,spearmint, peppermint,ground burdock root and marshmellow root powder.


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 29, 2012)

@thanks IdareT, Nix08 & Babygrowth

I think the caffeine strong teas (Black, etc.) will make my hair hard (which is ok) if I'm dousing conditioner on after.....  I like spraying the nite before when I comb out.                         no conditioner until the next day​ 
I'll
 try a few mentioned which seem to be caffeine free..... yea...


thanks guys.... I took the bands off my pigtails yesterday...... NO shedding! !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> *Each tea bag is filled with 2 heaping teaspoons of herbs.Like the wonderful conditioning trio herb organic nettles, coltsfoot and horsetail which are known to be rich in minerals that help nourish the scalp and promote hair growth...i also added cassia henna(neutral),sage,black tea, lavender,calendula, chamomile flowers, hibiscus, blue malva,spearmint, peppermint,ground burdock root and marshmellow root powder.*


 
Babygrowth

She has some Great Stuff.  I love Njoi CreationS....


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just finished cowashing - tea rinsed mid wash and at the end.


----------



## SEMO (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, so far, I'm really loving the benefits of adding tea to my routine.

At my last wash, I sprayed my hair with my black tea before putting on my deep conditioner.  Then I rinsed it out and I re-sprayed my hair with tea before adding my leave-in.  It felt like I could right away see a difference in the amount of hair that came out as I styled my hair.

And since that time, I added some black tea to the water in my spray bottle (so it wasn't full strength tea).  Every time I've re-moisturized my hair, I've sprayed on the watered down tea before adding additional leave-in conditioner.

What I'm loving so far:

- I really do feel like I'm losing less strands.  So I'm hopeful about adding some thickness to my hair.
- Surprisingly, using the tea seems to lay down my hair cuticles.  So I'm finding that my hair is dramatically less tangly than usual, esp. at the roots. I'm actually able to run my fingers through my hair and do some minor detangling in between washes.  This usually _*never*_ happens.
- My hair appears to be shinier.

Like others, I wish I had started incorporating black tea into my routine a long time ago.  Thank you to all the ladies that have been sharing in this thread.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 30, 2012)

Saturated my hair with Claudie's tea spritz then applied my DC on top and DC'd for 1 hr.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2012)

Going to Steep something interesting.  I have a Tazo Tea Bag which is Peppermint, Spearmint and Tarragon leaves.

I'll throw in maybe a Green and maybe a Rosemary with it and use it next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2012)

@SEMO

Nice Update and Great Post & Progress. Thank you for being part of this Challenge.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 30, 2012)

Tea under my dc.  Tea/oil rinsed and tea/aloe leave in rinsed.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 31, 2012)

So this week so far I have used my GTHC, Coco creme LI and I have revisited my Claudies Q&C creams. So far so good. I guess dying my hair made the claudies work for me.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 31, 2012)

Using tea under my DC.  Will tea rinse mid cowash and do a final rinse with tea and avj.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I used my tea concoction for the first time as a rinse and I didn't rinse it out.  Do you think that's ok or should I have rinsed it out?  I used about 8oz of it to rinse with.  I used my moisturizer and then sealed it with Avocado oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice & Wavy Nice & Wavy

Hey Lady!

Yeah, I was also rinsing it out and decided to leave it in and actually like the results better.

I also talked to Claudie, Shia (from Shi-Naturals) and both said to leave it in.

I've also had other Teas that were specifically made to be left in.

Hairveda
Njoi's Herbal 
It's Perfectly Natural

To name a few


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 1, 2012)

I borrowed 2 black tea bags from my brothers house today so I'm good for this weekend


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 1, 2012)

Tea/oil rinsed mid cowash and final leave in tea/avj rinse.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Going to Steep something interesting.  I have a Tazo Tea Bag which is Peppermint, Spearmint and Tarragon leaves.
> 
> I'll throw in maybe a Green and maybe a Rosemary with it and use it next wash day.



Idaret'shair, thats alot of mint and will tingle don't scratch the scalp.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nice & Wavy @Nice & Wavy
> 
> Hey Lady!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much IDareT'sHair!!!  My hair has dried and it is fabulous....oh my goodness.  Why did I sleep on this for so long?  I love my concoction and will continue with this for a long time!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 2, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> I borrowed 2 black tea bags from my brothers house today so I'm good for this weekend



'Borrowed'? Are you sure you are giving them back?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice & Wavy

Gurrl..........I thought the same thing.

What was I thinking?  Why did I sleep on this.  

I kept thinking it was being 'extra' but it's really not - now I wouldn't skip it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2012)

Using the blend of: Peppermint, Spearmint & Tarragon w/a kick of Rosemary

Ltown Thanks for the "tip" about scratching the scalp.  *Good Looking Out*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm Steeping: Lipton's Black Pearl & something else *can't remember?* it was loose in my Purse.

Also a Tea Bag of:
_Lemongrass, Organic Peppermint Leaf, Organic Green Tea Leaf, Peach, Alfaiffa Seed, Tumeric Root, Celery Seed, Organic Spearmint Leaf, Yucca Root Extract, Cat's Claw Bark and Devil's Claw Root Extract. _

*I have 2 Bags of this and will use it up & see how I like it.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 3, 2012)

Taking these home from the hotel!


----------



## felic1 (Nov 3, 2012)

jprayze... They are bought and paid for!!!


----------



## ronie (Nov 3, 2012)

Black tea rinse today under joico moisture recovery balm; DC for 20 mns with a shower cap and heat. Lost more hair than i have gotten used to since starting tea rinsing. Maybe i need to start experimenting with other teas. I will try adding green tea, chamomile and nettle next wash day to see f i lose less hair. I have to admit, due to loss of power i had to push wash day from wednesday to saturday. I know that my hair acts up when it's dirty so that could have been the reason. Anyways still in the game.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 3, 2012)

Used Shi Naturals Tea Rinse for Growth under my DC. 

Used Claudie's Tea Spritz as part of my leave in.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Nov 4, 2012)

It's been a while.  Making a tea now!


----------



## g.lo (Nov 4, 2012)

my gosh this tea rinse is the bizneeeeeeeeeeeess! I have been using it every day as a spritz and my hair is so soft and silky! i have a bundh of herbs, but decided to brew a mixture of: saw palmetto, horsetail, nettle, burdock root, hibiscus, green tea, roboois, tulsicatnip, marshmellow, chamomille!!! just amazing, mad at myself that i just finally tried this now!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2012)

g.lo

Nice Brew!  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> g.lo
> 
> Nice Brew!  Sounds wonderful.



I can see this becoming addictive!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2012)

g.lo said:


> *I can see this becoming addictive!!!*


 
g.lo

Totally Addictive!  And the Combinations are Endless.

Enjoy!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 4, 2012)

Tea under my dc now....will tea/oil rinse mid cowash and do a final leave in of tea/avj.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 4, 2012)

Yesterday I used my coco creme LI and my Claudies moisturizing Q&C cream. My hair is still in heaven. Ordering my tea rinses tmrw!


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 5, 2012)

Okay, I'm convinced.  Add me to the challenge.

After reading about 16 pages, I decided to try some rinses today.  I did a coffee rinse after detoxing my hair w/bentonite clay, and then DC'd  for a couple of hours w/AO GPB.  Rinsed my DC, did a tea rinse w/a Rooibos tea I had, and then cowashed.  After cowash did a final rinse with ACV, which I haven't really been impressed with before, but I have tons of ACV, so I figured why not.

O...M...G...first of all, while rinsing my DC I noticed how easy it was for me to rinse my hair.  No tangles.  I had rinsed the clay out in the bathtub and didn't really manipulate my hair much, so it wasn't until I was rinsing the DC and finger detangling that I noticed how my hands ran right through my hair.  My hair felt almost....silky....which is something it's never felt before.  And although my shedding has never bothered me before, I was surprised to see, like others have mentioned, that the amount of shedding I had was easily cut in half.

After the ACV rinse I clipped my hair up and let it airdry for a while before oiling my scalp.  Then I spritzed w/AVJ/water, added my leave-in, and sealed with Crisco.

I noticed after oiling my scalp how shiny my hair was.  It's never shiny.  And I don't mean a nice sheen - I mean SHINE.  It could have been as a result of the oil, but I've done this before after washing my hair and never seen this kind of result before.  And again, after twisting my hair, still WAY less shedding than normal.

I thought it was "extra" to do three rinses.  It sounded good while reading the thread, but when it came to doing it, I thought to myself "I'll do it this one time, but I doubt I'll do all this again."  I was already trying to find shortcuts, because I felt that tea rinses would be beneficial for my hair, but didn't want to go through all of the steps.  But I think, at least for the next few washes, that I'll do a coffee rinse, tea rinse, and a final ACV rinse to see how my hair continues to react.  I'm also planning on buying some loose herbs to make my tea rinse with, and will also turn the same rinse into a spritz to use to moisturize my hair with every night.

I've done rinses before.  I've done nettle tea rinses (I  nettle tea, both on my hair and to drink!), ACV rinses, and most recently AVJ rinses as a final rinse.  But I've never done them long enough to see enough of a difference to make them a permanent part of my regimen.  And I'm hair lazy, I'll admit it.  Sometimes DCing, washing, moisturizing, sealing, and twisting (and these are only 8-12 twists!) is all I can stand.  But I have big hair goals for the remainder of 2012 and 2013.  If tea rinses will help me to reach those goals with beautiful, healthy, strong, moisturized, thick, shiny hair, I'm in!

Sorry for the long post, but I'm sold.  I'm so glad I decided to read this thread.  Thank you for all of the information.  I have a lot more to read, but at least I'm getting started!


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 5, 2012)

> Sorry for the long post, but I'm sold.  I'm so glad I decided to read  this thread.  Thank you for all of the information.  I have a lot more  to read, but at least I'm getting started!



WantNatural

It's great isn't it? I don't tea/coffee rinse enough, but when I do my hair feels soft and strong and easy to manage.


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I may not have tea/coffee rinsed since last week, but I have been using my beloved Hair Trigger and HV Hydrasillica tea mist as a moisturizing spray. My hair feels so soft right now.


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 5, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> @WantNatural
> 
> It's great isn't it? I don't tea/coffee rinse enough, but when I do my hair feels soft and strong and easy to manage.



Bajanmum - girl, you never lied!  I can't wait to go out and buy my loose herbs tomorrow.  If I'm not able to get to the health food store I'll look for a black tea at the grocery store to start.  But no matter what, Wednesday I'm doing a midweek cowash and I'm rinsin' baby!


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 5, 2012)

WantNatural said:


> @Bajanmum - girl, you never lied!  I can't wait to go out and buy my loose herbs tomorrow.  If I'm not able to get to the health food store I'll look for a black tea at the grocery store to start.  But no matter what, Wednesday I'm doing a midweek cowash and I'm rinsin' baby!



WantNatural

Get your herb tea groove on 

Just a quick word about black tea, though. Most ladies have no problem with black tea and I hope you're one of them. But a small minority of ladies found black tea makes their hair hard, like a hardcore protein. Just saying!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 5, 2012)

Havent been around much, but you best believe I've been spritzing with my home made tea-based braid spray everyday (I have crochet braids).

I can't begin to tell you how the oolong has been working even before the install. It's the best yet! It's been more than moisturizing---oolong has  been truly HYDRATING my hair. When my hair is loose and I've sprayed or rinsed it, it puffs up! Like it's drinking it. lol...completely different feel than just moisturizers that barely penetrate.

ALong with the nettle, this is it for me. Done!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 5, 2012)

Also, let's talk shed. I have my hair braided for 2-3 weeks at a time. the oolong/nettle combo has been the best at cutting shedding. I hardly have ANY hairs worth  mentioning when I take them out to wash...amazing! amazing! a-frickin-mazing!


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 5, 2012)

Bajanmum - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2012)

WantNatural  Welcome Ms. Lady!  :welcome3:

Thanks for your Post.  Very informative.  

I look forward to hearing about all your different Rinses.  You are definitely in the game.

DarkJoy  I've had some Oolong in a cart for a minute now.  I need to re-evaluate that.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 5, 2012)

WantNatural I loved your post

Reminder to myself...amla even twice a week is too much.  Once every other week is sufficient!

Brewed up some leave in and mid wash rinse tea blends yesterday and overnight .


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 5, 2012)

I did a black tea/neem tea rinse on my scalp yesterday, with marshmallow root/burdock root/yucca root/slippery elm tea rinse on the length of my hair. After 20 mins, I topped that with my DC (to which I also added the leftover marshmallow/burdock etc). 



As I was rinsing my hair out, it felt soooo silky. I love tea rinsing.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 5, 2012)

Are you guys really going to send me out for some Ooolong


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 5, 2012)

Nix08, I'm loving it as much as I love the bamboo if not more... bet the two would make an amaaaaazing mix! Too bad bamboo is not available on the ground or I would do just that. #hateshippingfees!

I'm also drinking 4 cups a day and my hair is growing like mad.

Ooooo! The beauty supply is open! Think I'll take my hair down and do a nice oolong/nettle rinse today.


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 5, 2012)

Okay, I got my herbs!  I based my choices off of Nix08 post in the twist/bun/braid challenge about tea rinses.  It was this post that brought me to this thread in the first place.  So this is what I got:

Nettle - my favorite - growth and thickness
Marshmallow root - moisture and slip
Hibiscus - growth, moisture, healthy scalp
Chamomile - conditioning
Fenugreek seed - strength and shine
Lavender - growth, moisture, dry scalp
Oolong - I couldn't resist buying a box after reading how much DarkJoy loves it!

I wanted herbs that would help me reach my goals of growth, strength, moisture, and shine, so I felt these were a good start.  I think I'm going to brew them all together in a small batch to see what I think first.  If I like it I'll make a bigger batch, or maybe I'll make a moisture spritz, strength spritz, conditioning rinse, etc.  On second thought I better keep it simple, LOL!

Thanks IDareT'sHair for starting this thread!
Thanks Nix08 for your post in the twist/bun/braid challenge that tickled my curiosity and brought me over.  This is going to be fun!


----------



## felic1 (Nov 5, 2012)

WantNatural........Hello There my Sister! I need some help!!! I want to buy some herbs and I do not have a reliable source. Please list where you got your new wonderful herbs from!!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 6, 2012)

felic1 said:


> @WantNatural........Hello There my Sister! I need some help!!! I want to buy some herbs and I do not have a reliable source. Please list where you got your new wonderful herbs from!!! Thanks in advance!!!



Hi felic1!  I got my herbs from Earthfare, similar to Whole Foods.  They sell them in bulk.  I paid about $7 for all of them, not including the Oolong tea.  If you have a Whole Foods you can get them there, or look for any local health food store.  I know you can also buy herbs from www.mountainroseherbs.com, but then of course you have shipping.  When I first tried nettle rinsing last year I just bought the Altiva tea from Vitacost.  They have a nice variety of teas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2012)

Tonight will Steep for next Wash Day:
Saw Palmetto
Bamboo
and 1 more *not sure what yet*


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 6, 2012)

So I ran out yesterday and bought some burdock for my rinse. Brewed it with the oolong (of course) and nettle. Also combined with with oils in the same cup: sunflower, refined peanut, grapeseed, coconut. So it was a combined tea/oil rinse. Put regular condish on top for 1.5 hrs. 

O. M. G. 

Like butta. Felt DC'd. So much so, I will probably need to do a protein--it's TOOO soft!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok I'm so tempted to go look for oolong tea....I'm trying to resist...don't really know why though


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 7, 2012)

WantNatural I am overjoyed that my post intrigued you....as payment I'll take a quarter of your upcoming thickness and a third of your increased shine and retention


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies!!! Nix08, yes you truly inspired me on these tea rinses and ignited my imagination.  Now I’m thinking about ways to use the herbs to make butters  and maybe even salves.   These thoughts had crossed my mind before, but now I’m really serious about trying my own coffee butter, maybe a lavender and nettle butter…this weekend I’m ordering some cocoa and kokum butters to try!
So Monday night I made a tea with chamomile, nettle, lavender, fenugreek seeds, hibiscus, and oolong.  Last night I used it as a rinse, added some Shea Moisture conditioner, and then did a final ACV rinse.  I actually used my water bottle to spritz my hair with the tea instead of pouring it over my head, but made a HUGE mess with tea on my shirt, the counters, my wall…until I finally figured out that I could spray in the shower without making too much of a mess.  If I’m going to spritz the tea I have to use a bottle with a smaller spray.
Anyway, next to no shedding/breakage.  No problems finger combing my hair prior to adding the conditioner.  I can usually finger comb my hair with just water without a problem, but with the tea and no conditioner it was even easier.   Also made a moisturizing tea spritz with nettle, oolong, and AVJ.  Separated my hair into four sections to apply my tea spritz, leave-in, and seal, but forgot to add my leave-in conditioner on three sections.  You know, I couldn’t tell a difference between the section with the leave-in conditioner and the sections where I just used tea and sealed?  No difference in softness, slip, or shine.  So this may be a very good moisturizing spritz for me with some nettle to hopefully help encourage growth as well.
Okay, I’m done until Sunday!  Will probably use the same teas and do another coffee rinse. Also planning to infuse coffee oil for the coffee butter.  And I’m going to check out Whole Foods this weekend to see what herbs they have.  You’ve created a monster!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 8, 2012)

Used my GTHC...


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 8, 2012)

I forested some pine needles,  I am cold with it. Pine needle tea. Killed another fern, so he is going in the brew. Don't judge me. I will learn how to keep a fern alive in Southern California one day.


----------



## karenjoe (Nov 8, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Ok I'm so tempted to go look for oolong tea....I'm trying to resist...don't really know why though


 
I stay away from drinking it. 
I tired it, I got soo hot.... my pulse was racing...  

while sitting in my car  at a light I noticed my window was fogging up!! 
I was on my way for a physical, I was sweating..... I was ask did i drink coffee I said no oolong tea.... 

the Dr said some people drink it for weight lost... is that why you drank it? 
I said no I heard it was good for you. he said don't drink that, your heart is racing...... 

I kept it so.... maybe I can get my hair to race out of my scalp?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2012)

Brewed for tomorrow:
Black 
Saw Palmetto 
Bamboo


Will probably use this combo again next wash day.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 8, 2012)

Tea up with marshmallow, horsetail, nettle, and burdocks.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 8, 2012)

I had a wash day on Monday and didn't tea  about to cowash tonight and I must tea Rinse!  Now steeping with tazo lotus (green tea with lotus blossoms)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2012)

jprayze

I have a Tazo Zen (Green Tea) Bag, I might pop that in this evening to Steep.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> jprayze
> 
> I have a Tazo Zen (Green Tea) Bag, I might pop that in this evening to Steep.


 
The lotus smelled amazing. I used it this am. Sprayed it in on over my cholesterol DC and let it sit for a minute. Then I rinsed it all and used it as my final rinse. My hair felt  wonderful! Curls were popping and it felt soft and strong (perfect combination). I had maybe 10 shed hairs when I detangled. This was my first time using green tea and I loved it!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 9, 2012)

karenjoe WoW what a reaction!!!  But the idea of my hair sprinting out of my scalp...that I can work with...think I'm going to go look for it today


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have oolong in hand


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 9, 2012)

DarkJoy has just frog marched me to the health food shop with my arm twisted up my back and demanded that I buy Oolong tea.


(At least she would have done if we were in the same country  )


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 9, 2012)

Psst, I have oolong tea. 

I just had to...


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 9, 2012)

LMAO!!!

Yes, ya'll...aint nothin like a good oolong rinse--AND a nice hot cup. It's REALLY making my hair grow with the drinking. I've been taking hair measurements... so while your rinse or DC with it, don't forget to sip!


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm currently pre poo-ing with Hair trigga which has tea in. Later today I'll dc with oolong under my condish and use my HV tea mist as a leave-in. And of course oil my scalp with Trigga

ETA: I also added a Nettle and peppermint teabag to my oolong.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 10, 2012)

I used my coco creme LI and my Claudies M Q&C cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2012)

Getting ready to buy a Box of Oolong....


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 10, 2012)

oolong tea will soon be in short supply...lol!  I'm trying decide which blend to add it to. I'm thinking the dc blend. 

Uses tea in a simple dc today and rinses.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 10, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> I'm currently pre poo-ing with Hair trigga which has tea in. Later today I'll dc with oolong under my condish and use my HV tea mist as a leave-in. And of course oil my scalp with Trigga
> 
> ETA: I also added a Nettle and peppermint teabag to my oolong.


How'd the oolong work for you @Bajanmum?

@Nix08, it really seems to enhance the DCs, so that's a great choice!  
___

As an update, loving my oolong/nettle braid spray which I use morning and night. I modified the formula using less honey and oil and stronger tea. This kanekalon doesnt seem to like too much on it. I got crochet braids, in case you were wondering...


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 11, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> How'd the oolong work for you @Bajanmum



Gurlfriend, DarkJoy

You so right about the Oolong. My hair is so soft and strong. I was worried that like all other black tea, it would make my hair hard. And even as I poured the oolong over my head, I could feel my hair curling up on itself and turning a little hard. But I powered on through. Put on my DC and slathered some trigga oil on top of that. And left it for an hour under a plastic cap.

When I rinsed it all out, boy oh boy, lovely soft tresses. So thank-you for sharing your tip with us. It's definitely a keeper for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2012)

We are some Real Tea Heads up in herreh!

Jan 1, I plan to switch to Coffee *I keep pushing this date back*

It was suppose to Nov 1, then Dec 1....

I need to put.the.tea.down.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 11, 2012)

Brewing a fresh batch of my rinse blend: Bhringaraj, nettle, saw palmento, lavendar, horsetail, rosehip, catnip and peppermint.

Will brew overnight my leave in blend: roobois, fenugreek, marshmallowroot, slippery elm, moringa, lemongrass

When I refresh my DC blend I'll put oolong in there


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2012)

For Tuesday, I brewed: Black, Saw Palmetto & Bamboo Leaf.


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> We are some Real Tea Heads up in herreh!
> 
> *Jan 1, I plan to switch to Coffee *I keep pushing this date back*
> *
> ...



@IDareT'sHair

What about doing both. I sometimes put my herbs in some hot black coffee and then allow to cool. It then becomes my herbal coffee tea


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 11, 2012)

Bajanmum  That's a great idea


----------



## karenjoe (Nov 11, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @karenjoe WoW what a reaction!!!  But the idea of my hair sprinting out of my scalp...that I can work with...think I'm going to go look for it today


ones
.....

it taste bitter... I see why some people swear it help them lose weight..... 

i wanna try it but......


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 12, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> Gurlfriend, @DarkJoy
> 
> You so right about the Oolong.
> 
> When I rinsed it all out, boy oh boy, lovely soft tresses. So thank-you for sharing your tip with us. It's definitely a keeper for me.



You are very welcome!  Me lurrrvs some oolong. Glad to make another addict...er convert.


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 12, 2012)

Nix08

Thanks that idea came from my indecision. I couldn't decide whether to just use the herbs or coffee first. So I just used both!!!




DarkJoy said:


> You are very welcome!  Me lurrrvs some oolong. Glad to make another *addict*...er convert.



DarkJoy You were right first time


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ya I have a few ounces of black coffee waiting for me at home to add to my tea when I wash tonight


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 12, 2012)

Haven't been posting but I consistently spritz my hair 1-2x day with a tea spritz. Been mostly using Sheanatural Beauty's Spiced Apple Tea Rinse . Others in the rotation are Claudie's, Hairveda's, and IPN's tea rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2012)

Will use Black, Saw Palmetto & Bamboo tonight.

And will Steep: Black, Saw Palmetto and Bamboo Root again for Friday.

My Oolong is on the way!


----------



## ronie (Nov 13, 2012)

Still using black tea under my dc with great success. Maybe when i get brave enough I will try the other teas. You all make it sound so good.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 14, 2012)

Cornrows in so I've been "greasing" my scalp with my GTHC. Also used my Coco creme LI and Claudies Q&C to moisturize before I put them in. Its wigging time until february.

Also, if anyone would like to bag up and sell some of these delicious mixes I would gladly buy it! I love my Njoi herbal rinse but y'all got me feeling adventurous!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 15, 2012)

Spritzing my crochet  braid tracks  errday...


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 15, 2012)

Covering my hair in IPN TeaLightful Shine. Plan to let it soak in overnight...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2012)

I have my Blend Brewed Up for tomorrow's Wash Day. 

And I have some all laid out for next wash day = Black, Bamboo, Saw Palmetto


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2012)

Steeping: Black, Black & Hibiscus, Saw Palmetto for Tuesday!


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you guys used the Oolong yet? The effect is amazing. So after using it last Saturday, I went ahead with Wash Day Wednesday and from beginning to end I lost maybe 20 shed hairs. That stuff is like crack. I'm using it again on Sunday and I wanna (read: have ta) get more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2012)

Bajanmum

I'm still waiting on my 100 Bags to Arrive!


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair 

^^^Bummer!

When you get them don't sleep on these teabags. @DarkJoy was speaking da truth when she mentioned the benefits.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not one to say I told you so, but...HA! I think this is the holy tea grail for anti-shedding rinses! Plus...it leaves ya soooo soft! 

Gonna take down my crochet braids and do a nice rinse and DC with my oo-oo-ooo-loooong this weekend then re-install.

Every take-down after 2-3 weeks I expect a comb full of shed hairs. But my oolong braid spray has me hardly shedding any at all. It's really kind of freak-ish. I almost worried last time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2012)

Bajanmum DarkJoy Nix08

I can't wait for my Oolong to arrive.  I meant to buy this some time ago after reading that Oolong thread.

I'm excited everyone is having such great results with this Tea.  Imma pop that box open as soon as it gets here!

Thanks Tea-Heads


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2012)

Where is choctaw ?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm on the tea train. I think I will do the black tea rinse with my DC, my black tea made my hair a little hard when I did it after the DC. I need to check the brand of black tea that I have, I think it's English Mornings, or something like that. 

I would like to try that oolong tea but I HAVE to start using up products that I have, I can't throw away any more money! 

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2012)

AtlantaJJ

So, are you just using "black" or do you have a few other Teas you've been using?


----------



## daviine (Nov 17, 2012)

I haven't been able to really do these bc I don't have a set day to wash my hair. By the time I realize that I need tea, it's too late. I have to make a schedule and stick to it.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 17, 2012)

daviine said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to really do these bc I don't have a set day to wash my hair. By the time I realize that I need tea, it's too late. I have to make a schedule and stick to it.



Do you wash weekly?  Even if you don't have a set wash day, have a set day to brew your tea.  I usually do it on Sunday when Im cooking dinner It will last about a week in the fridge (at least) and you will have it ready when you need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2012)

jprayze  Great Advice. 

I brew mine right after I use it for the next wash day.  I do my Hair x2 per week, so the next batch is steeping right after I use the current one.  

So, it's always ret-to-go, and I don't even hafta' think about it.

Bajanmum My Oolong is in da' House!


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 17, 2012)

Woo Hoo 

I'm doing the happy dance for you.  IDareT'sHair


----------



## jprayze (Nov 17, 2012)

Bajanmum said:
			
		

> Have you guys used the Oolong yet? The effect is amazing. So after using it last Saturday, I went ahead with Wash Day Wednesday and from beginning to end I lost maybe 20 shed hairs. That stuff is like crack. I'm using it again on Sunday and I wanna (read: have ta) get more.



All these posts about oolong!  You know I have to try it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> *Woo Hoo *
> 
> *I'm doing the happy dance for you.*


 
Bajanmum

Ya'll Pusha's done Pushed me over the Edge. _PUSHA's Pushes PUSHA_


----------



## ronie (Nov 17, 2012)

Black tea rinse under my DC for 45 minutes. I had my hair in conrows for a week. By the time i cornrow my hair back for the week, i lost less hair than what  i used to shed daily before tea rinse came into my life. Now i am all itching to try oolong. Y'all were right the first time so, i am ready to step my tea rinse game up. 
Now is oolong tea available in stores or just online? And what is a good brand if that even matters? TIA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2012)

ronie

I ordered mine on-line.  I'm sure you can find it on the ground (especially in like an Asian Grocery Store).


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AtlantaJJ
> 
> So, are you just using "black" or do you have a few other Teas you've been using?



IDareT'sHair I must confess.. I did my first black tea rinse in a looooong time last week. 

I have a cabinet FULL of teas. Alvita Nettle, Horsetail Grass, hibiscus, Saw Palmetto, Chamomile, Rosemary Leaf, Sarsaparilla to name a few.  I just haven't been rinsing with them or even drinking them. I am working on getting out of self imposed ruts for 2013 which includes using things that I have already purchased faithfully.   

Last week I rinsed with black tea and horsetail, and it really did help stall my shedding after wash time and all this week!! I have been sleeping on this for no good reason.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 17, 2012)

Tea experts, I am doing a henna tonight, which teas should I be brewing right now for my rinse after the henna?

ETA:  I mixed my henna batch with hibiscus tea and hibiscus petal powder.

I know I need to read this entire thread, and I will, but right now I need some Cliff Notes 

How long should I be steeping my tea, and what would be a good after henna mix in general?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 17, 2012)

Guess what just hopped into my Vitacost shopping cart? 

http://www.vitacost.com/prince-of-peace-organic-oolong-tea-100-tea-bags-1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2012)

@AtlantaJJ

Um..Lemme See....Prolly Oolong Tea *cough*...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AtlantaJJ
> 
> Um..Lemme See....Prolly Oolong Tea *cough*...



Aw, comeon! It's in my cart, not in my cabinet, just yet!  I knew that would be the answer tho!


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bajanmum
> 
> Ya'll Pusha's done Pushed me over the Edge. _PUSHA's Pushes PUSHA_



Yeah makes a change, you being on the receiving end for once. Are ya feelin the heat? :burning:


----------



## Ltown (Nov 18, 2012)

Ladies, Oolong tea is suppose to be great for weight loss too so reap the benefits internally too.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 18, 2012)

I am so thankful that I finally paid attention to this thread. This thread and some of its spin-offs is an answered prayer. I have DHT issues, why did it take me so long to figure out that the coffee tea rinses would help me externally?  I have been tackling the issue internally with with a good bit of success but the coffee/tea rinses plus the Ayurveda teas are going to get my thickness back.  I'm over here about to  and 

I have to read through here and figure out how to make a coffee oil. 

I'm wondering could I mix coffee, brahmi, and bhringraj into an oil together. I'm not sure if coffee would  upset the Ayurvedic balance of the mix.  Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 18, 2012)

I tried the oolong last week after hearing about it here. I've had it in my cabinet for like a year with nothing to do with it. The effects were amazing but I think I used it too cold. I will try again tonight with oolong, horsetail, marshmallow, burdock and nettle. Next I want to buy some burdock and chamomile


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2012)

AtlantaJJ

There are several Mixtresses I call on that really know Ayurvedic concoctions.  Ltown may be able to help you with that and a few others choctaw (haven't seen her in a while) Shay72 and Lita

I have DHT issues as well and this Challenge/Thread has been a life saver.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2012)

Saludable84

Nice Brew. And welcome.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 18, 2012)

Where can I find heat sealable tea bags? That would be a great way for me to make my teas.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone rinse with Yerba Mate tea?  It has a fairly high caffeine content. :scratchch


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 18, 2012)

Still rinsing! DCing right now w/AO GPB over coffee rinse. Will shampoo with homemade shampoo made w/nettle and lavender tea, and rinse w/nettle, oolong, and AVJ.  I add some water to my nettle, oolong, and AVJ rinse for my spritz bottle.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 18, 2012)

AtlantaJJ
I haven't bought any in awhile but I bought my heat sealable tea bags from either From Nature with Love or Lotioncrafters. Can't remember which one.


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 18, 2012)

Brewed some nettle leaves, burdock roots, sage, thyme, mashmallow roots, horsetail......added in dc and will be used for a final rinse. Remaining will be added to my spray bottle.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 18, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I am so thankful that I finally paid attention to this thread. This thread and some of its spin-offs is an answered prayer. I have DHT issues, why did it take me so long to figure out that the coffee tea rinses would help me externally?  I have been tackling the issue internally with with a good bit of success but the coffee/tea rinses plus the Ayurveda teas are going to get my thickness back.  I'm over here about to  and
> 
> I have to read through here and figure out how to make a coffee oil.
> 
> I'm wondering could I mix coffee, brahmi, and bhringraj into an oil together. I'm not sure if coffee would  upset the Ayurvedic balance of the mix.  Any suggestions? TIA



AtlantaJJ, i'm basic mixtress. Yes you can  infuse them for a couple of weeks but like you said ayurveduc is already strong so i wouldn't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2012)

AtlantaJJ

I use the cloth ones with the drawstrings.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AtlantaJJ
> 
> I use the cloth ones with the drawstrings.



IDareT'sHair I need to get some, I like the fact that the drawstring bags are re-usable.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been soooo hair lazy the last couple weeks...I haven't even done my hair since Thursday..for me that's madness!!  I am brewing my dc blend now with the addition of Oolong  tomorrow I'm getting back on track


----------



## MeechUK (Nov 18, 2012)

I've just starting to use green tea in my hair spritz. On my hair it acts like a protein but if I seal with a little oil my hair feels very strong and incredibly moist without feeling greasy


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 19, 2012)

Finally got back into my groove.  Used my DC blend that now includes the infamous oolong.  Did a mid rinse with my tea blend and equal parts coffee Did a final rinse with my tea blend and equal parts aloe juice.  Me and my hair are HAPPY!!!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 19, 2012)

I just bought me some regular ole' black tea to spritz under my DC'er tmrw until I can get my herbal rinses from Njoi. I think I'm going to take a trip down to wholefoods and check out there tea and oil aisles! Its been a while since I've been in there.


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 19, 2012)

Gosh, I forgot to add details about my wash day Sunday. 

I had Trigger over my moisturizing DC and Oolong tea under my protein DC (though, not in that order). And I've been using Trigger on my scalp regularly, and spray HV hydra silica tea mist on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2012)

Wash Day! Using Black, Hibiscus w/Black & Saw Palmetto

Will steep a nice pot of Oolong straight up no chaser for Friday's Wash Day!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 20, 2012)

Wednesday is my Wash Day this week.  I'm going to do green tea with some rosemary


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 20, 2012)

DC tea blend on my hair now under my conditioner/oils/agave - brewed some coffee for my mid wash rinse (along with tea) and will do my final rinse with tea and aloe.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2012)

Spritzed black tea on my scalp and hair yesterday. Put my DC on top with a bit of oil... hmm mmh good!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 21, 2012)

Got a new spray bottle from SALLY'S and what a difference.  Much more controlled spray of my dc tea blend.
Put aside some coffee this morning to add to my rinse.  I'm all set!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

Nix08

Nothing like a Good Spray Bottle.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair no one told me   now I know not to cheap out on the tools for my dear tresses!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

Nix08

Gurl...A good Bottle is hard to come by. 

I know exactly how I like mine to Spritz don't you?


----------



## jprayze (Nov 21, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Wednesday is my Wash Day this week.  I'm going to do green tea with some rosemary



No tea tonight...I'm doing a condensed Wash Day today due to hosting dinner tomorrow...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2012)

I finally bought some Marshmallow Root Tea


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 21, 2012)

How do you plan to use it IDareT'sHair


----------



## divachyk (Nov 22, 2012)

DarkJoy Bajanmum Nix08, ok I'm coming out of lurk mode for oolong. Does it have to be a special kind (like all natural) or would the oolong found in a typical grocery store like Publix (a non-Whole Foods kinda store) work?


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 22, 2012)

Any oolong should do. Long as it doesnt have weird artificial flavors or colors divachyk.

Glad the oolong madness is catching on!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 22, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Any oolong should do. Long as it doesnt have weird artificial flavors or colors divachyk.
> 
> Glad the oolong madness is catching on!



I will check when I go to Publix later in the week. Thanks DarkJoy.


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 22, 2012)

I need to jump back in this challenge, so I can get in good for the New Year.  Fell off with the teas, but slowly incorporating them back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2012)

Nix08

Imma mix it with: Saw Palmetto and maybe Horsetail or Black


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 22, 2012)

Brewed some black with horsetail and marshmallow. I'll use it later on when I wash.

For now, I have my hair soaking in IPN TeaLightful Shine.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 22, 2012)

Spritzed my scalp with black tea then proceeded with my LOC method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2012)

Doing my Oolong Tea Rinse in a few.  Will Brew up some:

Oolong
Saw Palmetto
Black & Hibiscus

For Next Wash Day


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 24, 2012)

Used Claudies Tea, under my DC.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 24, 2012)

Brewing 3 black tea bags


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

Using: "Its Perfectly Natural" Tea-Lightful Shine Pomade w/Black & Green Teas and Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 24, 2012)

Brewed some Hibiscus and plantain leaves for tomorrow's "Wash Day Sunday". I'll be using Claudie's Coffee/Quinoa balancing cream and hair trigger as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

Bajanmum  Nice Blend Lady!  

Claudie also uses a lot of "Plantain" in some of her blends.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm on a tea hiatus while in my mini twists. I loved my brew of red, black, green and hibiscus teas. It was very moisturizing. If I didn't like how my hair felt I could rinse with that and it felt nice and soft.


----------



## daviine (Nov 24, 2012)

My husband is here pruning/trimming his basil plant, throwing leaves on the floor. He was just going to throw them out.   All I can think about is making a tea.


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 24, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bajanmum  Nice Blend Lady!
> 
> Claudie also uses a lot of "Plantain" in some of her blends.


Thanks IDareT'sHair

I'm just trying to use up stuff before *Cough* re-upping.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 24, 2012)

How was that oolong IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

DarkJoy

Gurl.....You Already Know.   It is everything Ya'll said it was. 

Lovin' It to the Nth Power.

Glad I got a box of 100


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 24, 2012)

box of one hunnit!! Ok, if the price is right...I just might. I'm paying $6 for a box of 20 every 2 weeks--i drink it daily also.

where you ordering IDareT'sHair?

Glad you like it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

DarkJoy

You know I was thinking of 'replacing' some of my other Teas with Oolong.  I'm sure I will.

I have some miscellaneous stuff like: Rosehips, Milk Thistle, Rosemary, Catnip, Fenugreek that I may not repurchase?

Lemme find that Lank BRB


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

@DarkJoy

Here's the one I bought:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WUYI-OOLONG...764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337de136f4

ETA:  There are several quantities and varieties on ebay


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

DarkJoy

I also took a handful to work to drink during the day (to see what it does for appetite/weight control)

But, Yes....I love it.

Thanks to You and all the Ladies for _"Properly Pushing"_ this Tea. 

Good job Ladies!


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link! Thats a lot cheaper than what I've been paying on the ground!

Be ready @IDareT'sHair--it also makes the hair grow like crazy. I keep measurements cuz it was so obvious with my (former) TWA. ONE FULL INCH the last 4 weeks. This particular tea can be re-used up to 4 times...I drink 4 cups a day from one bag. I also noticed my nails are growing in smooth, stronger, whiter (oddly) and faster. And yes, the weight loss part is true too--well I've lost an inch or so--maybe that went to my hair! 

Beware--the xtra hair growth is everywhere . I HATE waxing my eyebrows more...lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

DarkJoy

Very Good Info Ms. DJ.

In all seriousness, I will be replacing several Teas with Oolong.  I was very impressed.  On contact - instant softness.

Waiting on Marshmallow Root.  I only got 25 bags of this.  But I'll do an Oolong, Marshmallow, Saw Palmetto Combo.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll be brewing the kitchen tomorrow for wash day I don't know what all in there but alot of tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2012)

Ltown

Errthang but the Kitchen Sink uh Ltown.  

Sounds good!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hahaha Ltown.  

I'm dc'ing now with tea under it all.  Will tea rinse and use tea as part of my final rinse. 

I need to brew more of my rinse blend overnight.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 24, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Hahaha @Ltown.
> 
> I'm dc'ing now with tea under it all. Will tea rinse and use tea as part of my final rinse.
> 
> I need to brew more of my rinse blend overnight.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Errthang but the Kitchen Sink uh Ltown.
> 
> Sounds good!


 

Nix08, IDareT'sHair, I have good mix black, horsetail, nettle, marshmallow, peppermint, hibiscus and burdock and I'm mix it and make aloevera/tea spray too.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey ladies,

I've been using the tea for 3 weeks now and I really like its effects. Last week I think I used too many things so I had a lot of shedding. This week I used oolong and horsetail and I enjoyed it much better. Hair is really retaining more moisture and if getting much thicker. People are even complimenting how much healthier it is looking. Has anyone used rose hip tea or know its effects?


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 25, 2012)

Saludable84 I use rosehip in my mid wash rinse. It is good for bringing out red highlights in your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

I also use Rosehips on occasion in some of my blends.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 25, 2012)

Tea in my Dc today. Tea and coffee rinsed and did final leave in rinse with tea and avj. 
I've made a couple changes that are serving me very well:
Oolong as part of my dc
Coffee as part of my mid wash rinse
Loco method...loc method left my hair feeling dry but if I do liquid-oil-conditioner-oil...well then I'm super happy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

@Nix08

Gone Girl and _Invent_ you a Method! ..... 

Talmbout some LOCO Method

*glad it's working*


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 25, 2012)

You are too funny IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

@Nix08

Girl...You done made you up a Method.

_*takes notes on loco method for a loco challenge*_..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2012)

Stalking my Marshmallow Tea Delivery. 

It's still wandering around someplace in Calierplexed


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey ladies. Where do y'all get the marshmallow root tea from? I was hoping to find bags but I don't know what sites/brands to trust.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2012)

Nix08 I like that idea LOCO... I'm gon try it out... I like the LOC method but my hair be feeling dry too!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 26, 2012)

At the very least I like the term LOCO better

I buy my marshmallow from the local health store in loose leaf.


----------



## Lita (Nov 26, 2012)

Saturday did overnight pre with herbal green tea cream,washed with keracare,rinsed with SD wheat Germ,Used SD Moca Dc 1hr,Spritz roots with HV Red tea,Applied curl junkie Hibicus leave-in,used Kyras mango hair butter cream on ends,sealed with Rice bran oil..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2012)

Spritzed with black tea and moisturized with Claudies Q&C cream... thinking about getting her kahve leave in


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tea/coffee/oil mid wash rinse and tea/avj leave in rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2012)

Have my Oolong ready for tomorrow.  With a touch of Saw Palmetto and a Black w/Hibiscus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> *Hey ladies. Where do y'all get the marshmallow root tea from?* I was hoping to find bags but I don't know what sites/brands to trust.


 
Babygrowth

Here's where I got mine from.  It arrived today.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marshmallow...825?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2c40e951


----------



## divachyk (Nov 26, 2012)

I was in Publix yesterday and totally forgot to look for oolong.  I've been hitting up my Claudie's tea hard. I have even mixed Claudie's in my daily hydrating spritz which includes water, conditioner, tea. 

Nix08, I do the LOCO also.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 27, 2012)

Prepooing with black tea and conditioner...will probably moisturize with claudies m q&c...


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 27, 2012)

Last weekend my puerto rican salon-owner neighbor with type 1-2 hair asked to try the tea rinse.

I gave her my oolong, nettle, and burdock w/sunflower and grapeseed oils mixed in. She used it as a pre-poo before her Wen cowash.

WOW! Killed her frizzies. It was glossy and bouncy. She said she didn't need to add her regular serums after. She was floored and wants more.

Works for everyone!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 27, 2012)

Tea under my simple dc. Tea, coffee and oil rinsed. Left in tea and avj. 

Currently brewing some amla for tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2012)

Steeping a nice blend of: Oolong, Saw Palmetto & Rosemary Tea(s) for Friday.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 28, 2012)

Using amla made into a tea now prior to my cowash when I'll do my usual rinses.


----------



## phyl73 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm here to join. I know it's the end of the year, but I'm going to be using Amla and Brahmi powders made into a tea rinse until I can read through the thread to find a few teas to help with breakage (midstrand) and shedding. Normally I'm in a sew in for the winter months, but wanted to just wear my hair so I'm going to try to combat both issues with the help of this thread. Thanks for the invite @IDareT'sHair!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 28, 2012)

phyl73 :woohoo: let the brewing fun beginning


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 28, 2012)

Bout to spritz on some Claudie's Tea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2012)

phyl73

Welcome!

:welcome3:  :welcome3:   :welcome3:


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 29, 2012)

The effects of Amla are so immediate...strengthened and thickened hair


----------



## SimJam (Nov 29, 2012)

phyl73 welcome ... get a brewing

my base tea mix is burdock root/marshmallow/rose hips

then I will add different things like hibiscus, horsetail, nettle, rosemary etc depending on what Im feeling for


----------



## Imoan (Nov 29, 2012)

When is the next challenge?? I am late for this one...


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 29, 2012)

Imoan you're not too late  Our fearless leader IDareT'sHair is cool like that

What brews do you plan on using?


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 29, 2012)

SimJam I just started following you on Pinterest


----------



## SimJam (Nov 29, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @SimJam I just started following you on Pinterest



haha Im a pinning fool


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 29, 2012)

Well that hair teaz video introduced me to tea rinsing so I'll be joining. I won't be doing anything fancy, just spritzing regular black tea on my roots and the parts of my twists where you can see my hair. I'm working on retention this year and I'm hoping this will get me past this rut and on to bsl


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 29, 2012)

Washing today. Tea and oil rinsing with Burdock, oolong, nettle.
 Making braid spray with same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2012)

SimJam said:


> *my base tea mix is burdock root/marshmallow/rose hips*


 
SimJam  I'm going to do this.



Imoan said:


> *When is the next challenge?? I am late for this one...*


 
Imoan Welcome



Foxglove said:


> *Well that hair teaz video introduced me to tea rinsing so I'll be joining. I won't be doing anything fancy, just spritzing regular black tea on my roots and the parts of my twists where you can see my hair.* I'm working on retention this year and I'm hoping this will get me past this rut and on to bsl


 
Foxglove Welcome

You Ladies might as well finish out 2012.  Glad to have you both.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 29, 2012)

During the Thanksgiving holiday, I made a tea consisting of: marshmallow root, slipper elm bark, hibiscus, calendula, mullein leaf, burdock root, peppermint, and lavender. My hair is the softest it has ever been so this is definitely a staple for me. With the cooler weather approaching, I am looking to make the tea creamy and will check youtube videos for formulation ideas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2012)

morehairplease

Tishee, 

Please share with us whenever you make your Creamy Tea Blend.  That sounds wonderful.

And so does that blend you just posted with the Slippery Elm etc...


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

*I am a little confused by all of this information lol. 

This is what we have in my house, can I use this? It is Cafe Bustelo ground dark roast. 

Can I also use tea bags of green tea? Or would I actually have to get the herbs and drain it?

Please someone clarify my doubts, thanks.
*
http://www.fooducate.com/app#page=product&id=71C1AD10-E110-11DF-A102-FEFD45A4D471


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 29, 2012)

BornAgainNatural2012 I'm sure you could use that roast..as for the tea..tea bags are great too as you get a consistent brew.


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Ok thank you. I just made some, I am waiting for it to cool a little bit. I washed my hair today, and still have the DC on my hair. So, I will rinse the DC out and then pour the coffee on my hair concentrating on the scalp...leave it on for like 5 minutes and rinse some more. Got it. *


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 30, 2012)

Cowashed with a rinse of Rooibos tea.  Final rinse with nettle/oolong/marshmallow root/chamomile/hibiscus/AVJ.  I use some sort of tea rinse at least twice a week when I wash/cowash my hair.  My daily spritz is still nettle/oolong/AVJ/water.  Planning to buy some Irish Moss to deep condition with.  There's a thread in the Natural Living section about it.  Have any ladies here tried Irish Moss?

Here's the thread:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=117790


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Nov 30, 2012)

Made an herbal braid spray. Burdock, peppermint, nettle, plantain leaf, hibiscus and chamomile. It makes my scalp say "aaaaah"


----------



## Imoan (Nov 30, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @Imoan you're not too late Our fearless leader @IDareT'sHair is cool like that
> 
> What brews do you plan on using?


 
I will be using the following 

Tazo Awake Black T

Traditional Medicinals Organic Teas
Peppermint,chamomile, nettle, ginger

Starwest Bontanicals Catnip Leaf and Flower cut T,
oolong T, Green T.

Choice Organic Roobios Red Bush T

I also do a T rinse that I make with nettle, rosemary, spearmint,raw honey and clove. 

I do a deep condish with Kiss My Face Whenever Green T and Lime Conditioner, however I do add, chamomile, horsetail, mint, nettle too it. 

Thanks


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 30, 2012)

Everytime I think I'm satisfied with my tea assortment you ladies suggest something wonderful that I can't resist  Looks like I'll be picking up Irish Moss........WantNatural


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 30, 2012)

Nix08 - LOL, let me know what you think.  I'm going to try to pick some up this weekend.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2012)

Massaged GTHC in my scalp. I've decided to become a tea mixtress as well. So I think I'm going to start with black tea, marshmallow root, nettle, horsetail, catnip, and burdock. Plus I'm going to have a midwash rinse with some of those and avj because apparently avj and tea together are awesome. Plus I would save money doing it myself. I just research which ones I think will work fo me and try it out. Are you ladies brewing each tea separately then mixing or brewing the mixes together?


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babygrowth I brew my tea's together...I will add coffee to my tea blend for a mid wash rinse and add avj to my other tea blend for a final leave in rinse.  I brew enough for several uses and keep it in the fridge.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 30, 2012)

Brewing 2 black and 2 green tea bags for tomorrow's rinse. I'm also adding Rosemary


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2012)

^^Do you use some regular ole' instant coffee? I think I want to try that too! I want to do a mid wash rinse with AVJ because I'm not sure how my hair will react if I leave it in. Trust me I've been over here trying all different types of combos for a DC tea blend, a mid wash blend, and a leave in blend.

Nix08


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babygrowth yes I do...I have a tassimo coffee maker and I brew a house blend every morning up until recently I would throw 2 ounces out (because it was too much and I didn't have room for my milk) now I pour that 2 ounces off into another cup and use it at night when I cowash.  I add that 2 ounces to about 2 ounces of my mid rinse tea blend and voila...me and my hair are happy!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2012)

Using my: Oolong, Saw Palmetto and Rosemary Blend tonight.

Will brew up: Saw Palmetto, Burdock Root, Bamboo, Nettle and maybe some Oolong for next wash day.

I need to go back and look at that Recipe @SimJam posted up thread.

Will also use IPN Tea-Lightful Pomade once it dries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2012)

SimJam said:


> *burdock root/marshmallow/rose hips*
> 
> then I will add different things like hibiscus, horsetail, nettle, rosemary etc depending on what Im feeling for


 
This!


----------



## ronie (Nov 30, 2012)

Black tea, fresh basil and fresh rosemary leaves blend under my DC as i am typing. Will be rinsing in a half hour. Thinking about adding some more water to the remaining tea and use that under my leave in. I am afraid my hair might get hard though. We'll see.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 30, 2012)

Now that my hair is behaving  I will try morgina -- Nix08 (finally, right!)  I'll post my thoughts after I steep & use. 

IDareT'sHair, how do you use your tealightful pomade? I need to whip that back out and use it up.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lovelycurls
> 
> Roots/Leaves/Flowers I have been putting them in those *Cheese cloth Draw String Tea Bags (for loose Tea)*.
> 
> And popping them in the Hot Water.



IDareT'sHair - I ran up on some cheese cloth in Walmart but they do not have draw strings ones. These were in the arts / crafts section though -- not sure if there are different types of cheese cloth.  Would those work? I suppose I could tie them off some kind of way since they don't have a draw string.


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012 (Dec 1, 2012)

* Ok let me update. I did the coffee rinse yesterday and so I rollerset my hair to go underneath the dryer. Well after my hair was dry, my hair was kind of hard and crispy if that makes any sense. I am assuming this happened because of the coffee, I did rinse very well and then used some conditioner to detangle my hair.  What did I do wrong?*


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 1, 2012)

BornAgainNatural2012 said:


> Ok let me update. I did the coffee rinse yesterday and so I rollerset my hair to go underneath the dryer. Well after my hair was dry, my hair was kind of hard and crispy if that makes any sense. I am assuming this happened because of the coffee, I did rinse very well and then used some conditioner to detangle my hair.  What did I do wrong?



Your hair hates coffee. So does mine. Try teas yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2012)

divachyk  I got mine at the Health Food Store in the Loose Tea Section.  They also had Sealable Bags, where you fill your bag and seal. Like a regular Tea Bag.

I chose the draw-string type.  I'm certain any type of Cheesecloth would work, but you have to be careful what you tie it with, so you won't have a pot of Loose Herbs floating around once you start steeping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2012)

divachyk  Tea-Lightful I apply to scalp if I have the itchies.  Edges, Nape etc.....


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 1, 2012)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> Ahhh been back on the burdock and the coils are pleeeeeased! Woohoo. Henna'd and used amla powder too. Amazing stuff!



Darkjoy what do you do to your hair before you do your henna treatment? Sorry if you already answered this question, but I'm new to tea rinses but I do henna monthly. Do you do your rinses before or after the henna? Do you add anything to your henna?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk  I got mine at the Health Food Store in the Loose Tea Section.  They also had Sealable Bags, where you fill your bag and seal. Like a regular Tea Bag.
> 
> I chose the draw-string type.  I'm certain any type of Cheesecloth would work, but you have to be careful what you tie it with, so you won't have a pot of Loose Herbs floating around once you start steeping.


@divachyk and IDareT'sHair--When I lost my mesh tea ball I used cheesecloth for a lil minute. 

To close off a cheese cloth pouch, just cut a thin strip of cheese cloth and tie the pouch closed.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 1, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> Darkjoy what do you do to your hair before you do your henna treatment? Sorry if you already answered this question, but I'm new to tea rinses but I do henna monthly. Do you do your rinses before or after the henna? Do you add anything to your henna?


@phyl73, I just co wash and regular condish (save the DC for after henna). I let it dry (either blow or air) w/o product. Then put on the henna. Straight no chaser. lol. I feel like adding stuff to the hair b4 can make the henna less effective.

Tea rinse after and leave that on, then  put the DC on top for an hour. done.

I also just mix my henna with distilled water. No hard matted hair afterwards. I think ppl do way to much. My hir actually feels condistioned after a henna. The one time it got hard was when I added coffee and crap...


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012 (Dec 1, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Your hair hates coffee. So does mine. Try teas yet?



*I haven't try anything else yet, this was my first time doing this lol. I will be trying the tea rinse next week.

Will be using green tea and anything else that I can find.
*


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 1, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> @phyl73, I just co wash and regular condish (save the DC for after henna). I let it dry (either blow or air) w/o product. Then put on the henna. Straight no chaser. lol. I feel like adding stuff to the hair b4 can make the henna less effective.
> 
> Tea rinse after and leave that on, then put the DC on top for an hour. done.
> 
> I also just mix my henna with distilled water. No hard matted hair afterwards. I think ppl do way to much. My hir actually feels condistioned after a henna. The one time it got hard was when I added coffee and crap...


 
Okay, I'm going to try that with my next henna treatment.  I'll do it mid December.  I love the way my hair has been acting since I started with the coffee and tea rinses.  It's only been a few days, but I know I'll meet my goal of MBL next year if I continue to use the tea and coffee.  I'm so glad I was introduced to this challenge.  I will be in it next year as well.


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 1, 2012)

took my old coffee grains put some hot water on them and got a free coffee rinse, yay!


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 1, 2012)

I finally gave this a try and mixed black and african red rooibos tea together for a spritz. I have only used it once and it really has helped my itchy scalp issues I was having. I have not scratched since I used it a couple of days ago hahaha


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2012)

@*Frisky* I know Tea/Coffee Rinses has helped a myriad of problems I was having. 

As I've stated before....It was the best "tweak" I've added overall to my Regimen. 

I will not skip this step.

Mad props to Red Roobis


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay before I begin, I just want to add a disclaimer that it will be a long post.
So I was introduced to this thread through a purchase from a YouTuber that went wrong.  Until I entered this thread, I was a bit upset about it, but as I know and truly believe everything happens as it should.  Anyway, I was told to check out this thread and have been hooked since.
After reading through the first 50 pages, I went out and purchased some of everything.  I do suffer from PJingism (I think I made that word up) and it reared it's ugly head at the health food store.  I entered the store whith my list of herbs and flowers to buy and ran into this:



I heard the angels singing!
So I went inside and proceeded to purchase every herb and flower mentioned in the 50 pages I had read. As I was getting ready to wrap it up, I got an email where someone said I should try Irish Moss. Well it wasn't specifically towards me, but I knew it was a sign to add it to my basket. 

I purchased my sweet, sweet ingredients and came home. I wanted to make everything at once:
The coffee oil 



It can be seen in the crock pot behind the tea. I had to purchase a small one because I only have a gigantic one. This one is just for hair purposes. 

Then I started my brewing. So many herbs. How do I choose? So I just added all the ones from the pages I read:



























I brewed them in a small coffee pot. I put two tablespoons of each in the pot to brew. I used distilled water for the mix. After the brew, I put the leftover herbs and flowers in a knee high stocking and let it soak into the tea for an hour. Then I transferred them into a gallon jug, wrote the ingredients and date on the side of the jug, as well as a message to my children: 







They will eat or drink anything!

I thought I was finished with my purchases, but went back to the thread and ended up at the store again.  I purchased some of everything:




I am also doing tea rinses and spritz. It has slowed my shedding down to almost no hairs! Yay! 

So I will use up this jug then use some new herbs. Oh I also purchased the blue malva flowers. Too expensive. I ordered some seeds and will plant them in the spring. I'll cure them and use them instead of purchasing more. 
One more thing, I purchased these herbs: 



Have no idea how to use this. 

Also some butternut bark, Passion flower,  and patchouli herb. 

Sorry so long and thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @*Frisky* I know Tea/Coffee Rinses has helped a myriad of problems I was having.
> 
> As I've stated before....It was the best "tweak" I've added overall to my Regimen.
> 
> ...


 

IDareT'sHair

Would you mind giving me a short list of what teas are supposed to be good for what? Like hair growth, dry scalp, etc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2012)

*Frisky*

Most Tea(s)/Coffee has tannin which blocks DHT and slows greying, hair fall etc....

I just bought the ones that were in some of the products I have, I think most are for stimulating growth, scalp, strenght, shine etc....:

Nettle 
Burdock Root
Horsetail
Rosemary
Catnip
Fenugreek
Saw Palmetto
Red Roobis
Marshmallow Root
Rose Hips

Some of the Dried Flowers I bought:
Blue Malva
Calendua
Hibiscus
Chamomile


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2012)

@phyl73

........... 

Girl, you got busy.  Where did you find all of those at?


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 1, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @phyl73
> 
> ...........
> 
> Girl, you got busy. Where did you find all of those at?


 
I went to the Farmer's Market for some, the ones in the plastic containers, and to the health food store for the rest.  It's called Health Unlimited. The employees are so knowledgeable.  The prices weren't too bad either.  Do you know anything about frankencense tears? or the others I picked up?


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 1, 2012)

Normal hair: Basil, Calendula, Chamomile, Horsetail, Lavender, Linden flowers, Nettle, Parsley leaf, Rosemary, Sage, Watercress


Dry hair and scalp: Burdock root, Calendula, Chamomile, Comfrey leaf, Elder flowers, Horsetail, Lavender, Marshmallow root, Nettle, Parsley leaf, Sage.

Oily hair and scalp: Bay leaf, Burdock root, Calendula, Chamomile, Horsetail, Lemon Balm, Lavender, Lemon peel, Lemongrass, Nettle, Peppermint, Rosemary, Thyme, Witch Hazel bark, Yarrow leaf and flower.

Scalp conditions (dandruff, sensitive skin, inflammation, itchiness, dermatitis): Burdock root, Calendula, Chamomile, Comfrey leaf, Eucalyptus, Horsetail, Lavender, Marshmallow root, Nettle, Oregano, Peppermint, Rosemary, Sage, Thyme.

Hair loss/thinning: Basil, Nettle, Rosemary, Sage.

Golden highlights: Calendula, Chamomile, Lemon, Sunflower petals.

Dark highlights: Black Tea, Black Walnut hulls (crushed or chopped), Comfrey root, Nettle, Rosemary, Sage.

Red highlights: Calendula, Henna, Hibiscus flowers, Red Clover flowers, Rose hips, Red Rose petals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2012)

@phyl73 Thanks for that concise information Ms. Phyl.

@*Frisky* Please check out Phyl's post. Good Info.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow phyl73 came in HARD!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 2, 2012)

So my hair rejected the daily spritzes of black tea so I will just save it for under my DC and when I buy the rest of my teas I will make a different leave in blend but black tea will only be in my DC blend. I used GTHc in my scalp and moisturized with my coco creme LI.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 2, 2012)

Brewed some: moringa tea powder, roobios, catnip, earl grey, rosehips, hibiscus dried petals.....mixed some in today's DC, and final rinse.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 2, 2012)

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> So my hair rejected the daily spritzes of black tea so I will just save it for under my DC and when I buy the rest of my teas I will make a different leave in blend but black tea will only be in my DC blend. I used GTHc in my scalp and moisturized with my coco creme LI.



What happened? How did your hair reject it?


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 2, 2012)

phyl73 - YOU GO GIRL!!!  I'm so glad you came into this thread.  I told you, a WEALTH of information!  I'm excited to see how tea rinses help your hair.  Have you only tried the teas, or have you done a coffee rinse?  I absolutely love adding a coffee rinse before my DC.  When I first learned about this thread, I thought all of this was a bit "extra"...but tea/coffee rinses are the BOMB!  It's really cool to learn about all of the herbs, how they can help your hair (and other health benefits for your overall health as well), and customize your regimen based on your hair's needs at a particular time.  Anyway, congrats on your purchases, I'm so glad things are working out for you!


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay, this may have already been posted, but I've only read through about 33 pages of this thread (been too busy brewing coffee and tea).  Anyway, here's an excellent reference regarding hair care herbs from the Chagrin Valley website.  Check out their herbal tea blends while you're at it.  

http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/ingredients/faqherbhair.aspx


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2012)

WantNatural

Thanks Lady!  Glad to have you as part of this Challenge!


----------



## NaturalPath (Dec 2, 2012)

Throat coat tea brewing, its a tea containing marshmallow root, licorice, cinnamon, echinacea and fennel

I typically do brewed coffee or okra water rinses but decided to try something different


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @WantNatural
> 
> Thanks Lady!  Glad to have you as part of this Challenge!



IDareT'sHair

No, THANK YOU for starting it!  This has been a lot of fun for me.  I use almost 100% natural products on my hair now and the addition of herbs has been FABULOUS!  One of my favorite hair inspirations, Zhara, uses all natural products which includes an herbal tea rinse for her hair and an herbal tea that she drinks.  Check out her TBL+ length check - I think she has since cut back to WL. 

http://public.fotki.com/Zhara/lengh-check/hair/017.html

Here's her health hair growth tea:
http://public.fotki.com/Zhara/naturalapproachtoha/hairsational-health/

Here's her organic herbal hair rinse:
http://public.fotki.com/Zhara/naturalapproachtoha/organic-herbal-hair/


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 2, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> Throat coat tea brewing, its a tea containing marshmallow root, licorice, cinnamon, echinacea and fennel
> 
> I typically do brewed coffee or okra water rinses but decided to try something different


 
I just read up on mallows in general. This is great inforamtion to have on hand as the cold/flu/stomach bug season comes around.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 2, 2012)

Somehow I'm all out of my mid rinse and leave in brews....so I guess I won't be doing my hair tonight


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 2, 2012)

WantNatural said:


> @phyl73 - YOU GO GIRL!!! I'm so glad you came into this thread. I told you, a WEALTH of information! I'm excited to see how tea rinses help your hair. Have you only tried the teas, or have you done a coffee rinse? I absolutely love adding a coffee rinse before my DC. When I first learned about this thread, I thought all of this was a bit "extra"...but tea/coffee rinses are the BOMB! It's really cool to learn about all of the herbs, how they can help your hair (and other health benefits for your overall health as well), and customize your regimen based on your hair's needs at a particular time. Anyway, congrats on your purchases, I'm so glad things are working out for you!


 
You sure did and I am so grateful for you! 
I use to use coffee rinses and spritzes when I first joined the forum, but for some strange reason (PJism) I stopped. I jumped on every bandwagon that sounded promising negelecting what had worked for me. 

I love the tea rinses! I love the smell of the teas mixed together. it reminds me of the Korean Wellness Center I go to here in Georgia. It always smells of fresh herbs brewing. I was a bit concerned at first though. Here's what I did:
1. Read about ACV rinses and its effect on porisity so I tried it. It had my hair feeling soooo soft.
2. Sprayed the black tea-alma-brahmi mix on top and did not understand why my hair suddenly turned hard. I reached for some conditioner and placed it on top and it became soft again. Hummmm...I didn't have time to make the connections as I was already running late for work.
3. When I came back home, I read through more of the thread and realized I should have let the AVC be the last step. So I soaked my hair in tea mixture and layered that with coffee, the applied my Aubrey conditioner to it. Went ahead and showered , then rinsed and followed it with an ACV rinse. . A miracle had occured. But not for long. I then attempted to seal it with coconut oil and it felt hard again. I rinsed the oil, slapped on a lite conditioner and used my jamician black castor to seal. SOFTNESS!!!

So I think I'm going to continue to use this method while enjoying mixing teas.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 2, 2012)

One more question.  How often is everyone doing the ACV rinse?  Is this something I can do more than once a week?


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Somehow I'm all out of my mid rinse and leave in brews....so I guess I won't be doing my hair tonight


 How often do you do your rinses?


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 2, 2012)

phyl73

I do an ACV rinse at the end of my wash sessions. I wash 2x a week. HTH...


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 2, 2012)

phyl73 I wash daily...and rinse daily(nightly)

Since I started doing the rinses I don't acv very often.   My final rinse is tea with equal parts aloe vera juice...


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 2, 2012)

So I can do ACV rinses with each wash?  Excellent!


----------



## NaturalPath (Dec 2, 2012)

phyl73 said:


> I just read up on mallows in general. This is great inforamtion to have on hand as the cold/flu/stomach bug season comes around.



you're right, Marshmallow root or slippery elm are especially great for dry coughs, and IBS/IBD. I want to experiment with irish moss as there were a few older members who used to experiment with it as a natural conditioner.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 2, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:
			
		

> you're right, Marshmallow root or slippery elm are especially great for dry coughs, and IBS/IBD. I want to experiment with irish moss as there were a few older members who used to experiment with it as a natural conditioner.



I added some to my gallon jug mixture. It was very slimy. When I brewed it in the coffee maker, it swelled. Sort of slimy like seaweed.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 2, 2012)

I know we havent done progress reports and updates on this thread, but... for the newbies, I joined this group in march and herbal and tea rinsed only and make spritzes or braid sprays.

I can probably knock "thin" out of my siggie  !!!!

A few days ago, I washed and it was the first time in my LIFE, that I needed to separate my hair to get the water to the scalp! WOW. It was that moment I wanted to thank this thread and @IDareT'sHair for keeping it going! The sheds are minimal and it's just growing!

In July I BC'd down to 2" and it's now at SL stretched (back layers). This is not the longest my hair has been, but it's the healthiest ever!

I've only PS  in crochet braids the last 6 weeks and making 'braid spray' from teas/herbs. Besides that, I don't like protective styles--always wearing it free.

Wish it were posible to thank this thread 1,000x over because, wow!, this is the best find for my hair in 2012!

You gals are fabulous! Thank yooooooooooouuuu!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2012)

@DarkJoy 

And thank you so much for your on-going participation. 

You Coffee/Tea Heads have ALL been great.

I've enjoyed this Thread and I've learned alot.

I am looking forward to our 2013 Challenge! We'll be adding: ACV, AVJ, and Ayurvedic Rinses (products) in 2013!


----------



## Imoan (Dec 3, 2012)

Did a Mint Medley rinse on Sunday ~peppermint,spearmint leaves, rose hips, lemon peel, hibiscus.. My scalp loved  it...


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2012)

Irish Moss is my fall/winter friend...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 3, 2012)

Lita

How do you use Irish Moss? By itself, with other herbs, or with condish?


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2012)

WantNatural said:


> Lita
> 
> How do you use Irish Moss? By itself, with other herbs, or with condish?



WantNatural Hi! I use it as a tea in conditioner or take the powder & make a smooth thick creamy paste/mix it with a leave in,use as a rinse..It helps with moisture this time of year..Sometimes I add hibiscus powder for extra conditioning/moisture.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 3, 2012)

phyl73 When I took my cornrows out my hair was a tangled, crispy, matted mess. I was m/s everyday but it didn't help. So I now know that I can't use black tea by itself. And I think my shedding increased than from what it was when I was using my Njoi herbal rinse.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 3, 2012)

This is tea-related, trust me: 

Went to the BSS last week and got a $2 sample of Lottabody. Heard so much about on LHCF decided spend that little money. Last night decided to try a pincurl-twist out. Cowashed and regular condish'd. Nothing else on my hair (no leaveins or oil).

Lottabody has to be mixed with water. I decided to mix it with tea. Rubbed that into my hair. It takes a while to twist and pin, so as the unfishined part of my hair dried, I re-spritzed with plain tea. Slept.

Do you know how SOFT my hair is?! I expected crispiness and stiffness but my Lottabody-tea mix made it like a little down pillow. No dryness--it is moisturized and hydrated!

The style I dont like so much--its too much shrinkage and makes me look like a TWA again  but I won't knock the softness and movement... 

Another use for tea!!!

*Lotta-tea mix*
_*Teas:*_ oolong, nettle, burdock. *Oils:* refined peanut, sunflower, grapeseed.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 3, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> @phyl73 When I took my cornrows out my hair was a tangled, crispy, matted mess. I was m/s everyday but it didn't help. So I now know that I can't use black tea by itself. And I think my shedding increased than from what it was when I was using my Njoi herbal rinse.


Babygrowth--black tea was awful for me too. I cant remember exactly what it did--but I stopped it immediately. Same with coffee.

Also, I switched to herbs and they're just as effective.   My hair and scalp are sensitive, so it's important to try them one at a  time. I know divachyk takes the simple, one-at-a-time approach as well.

It takes some trial and error to find your hairs strength tolerance also. Others can brew their teas all night--my hair gets crisp with dark brews and a 10-15 min brew in a regular cup of cooling water is best for me (just like I make it to drink). 

Took a couple months to find the staples. Every now and then there will be a guest star. 

So keep at it. You'll eventually find your hair's tea-buddy


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 3, 2012)

DarkJoy I totally agree. I looked at the ingredients in Njoi's herbal rinse and chose my teas based on that because my hair responded extremely well. I really want... need this too work.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2012)

I tea rinsed with moringa yesterday and my hair was nice and soft. I didn't notice improvement in shine though. I'll keep using it to see if the shine comes over time. 



Mane_Attraxion said:


> you're right, Marshmallow root or slippery elm are especially great for dry coughs, and IBS/IBD. I want to experiment with irish moss as there were a few older members who used to experiment with it as a natural conditioner.


You simply drink a cup a day for IBS relief? Mane_Attraxion



Babygrowth said:


> DarkJoy I totally agree. I looked at the ingredients in Njoi's herbal rinse and chose my teas based on that because my hair responded extremely well. I really want... need this too work.


DarkJoy is right Babygrowth, I use one tea at a time. Once or twice I've been bold and daring and mixed a few teas but they were teas that I knew my hair loved because I previously tried them individually. My all time fav is marshmallow root, then slippery elm. Moringa is great too but hasn't topped my marsh root or slippery elm. I have burdock root and a few other teas but keep forgetting to try them. Nice and slow works for my hair because chick catches a major attitude if I overwhelm her with too many things or too many steps in a short period of time. Makes for a boring regi but slow and steady is the only way I can win this race with my picky hair.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 4, 2012)

WantNatural said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> No, THANK YOU for starting it! This has been a lot of fun for me. I use almost 100% natural products on my hair now and the addition of herbs has been FABULOUS! One of my favorite hair inspirations, Zhara, uses all natural products which includes an herbal tea rinse for her hair and an herbal tea that she drinks. Check out her TBL+ length check - I think she has since cut back to WL.
> 
> ...


 
WantNatural, she is great I read about her on curly niki.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2012)

Will be rinising today with: Oolong, Saw Palmetto, Rosemary (and maybe something else).

Will brew something _interesting_ for Friday. Not sure what yet....


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 4, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Will be rinising today with: Oolong, Saw Palmetto, Rosemary (and maybe something else).
> 
> Will brew something interesting for Friday. Not sure what yet....



Have you tried the Irish moss yet? If so, how did you use it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2012)

phyl73

Have not used/tried Irish Moss.  I may incorporate it in 2013 (will read up on it 1st)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 4, 2012)

Used the last of my Claudie's tea spritz under my DC tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2012)

I might stick with the same ol' same ol' for Friday:

Oolong
Bamboo Leaf
Saw Palmetto
Rosemary


----------



## Ltown (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi ladeis, still using tea rinses, wiil be using marshmalllow, horsetail,black, nettle and burdock.

I was searching shampoo bars and found tea rinses on chargins valley, they have premix bags of different teas. You can order or just get ideas to make your own, that what i do copycat

http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/products/48/67/for-the-hair/herbal-hair-teas


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 6, 2012)

I got the Oolong tea from Vitacost this week. I drank two cups of it already! I can't wait to use it on my hair!! 

What should I expect by using Oolong on my hair? Are you ladies using it before or after your DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2012)

@AtlantaJJ

I've noticed softer hair. I've used Oolong about 3 times since I've had it. 

I use Tea as my Final Rinse.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 6, 2012)

I combined a few teas for a good wash day rinse - moringa, marsh root, slippery elm. I've been using them as a daily spritz with no issues so come wash day, the results should be no different.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 6, 2012)

I saturated my hair with IPN TeaLightful Quench and let it soak in for a while then put conditioner ontop for over an hour.

Still using Claudie's Tea as part of my leave in routine.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Lita.... Where are you getting your Irish moss from? Thanks!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2012)

felic1  I looked up some Irish Moss at Vitacost


----------



## Lita (Dec 6, 2012)

felic1 said:


> Lita.... Where are you getting your Irish moss from? Thanks!!



felic1 Hi..You can purchase from mountain rose herbals..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just bought 'Borage" and "Irish Moss"


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 7, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Just bought 'Borage" and "Irish Moss"



Where'd you buy it? How are you planning to use it? I just peeped some Irish Moss, Marshmallow Root and Burdock root on Vitacost. I want to get it but I don't know what to do with it!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 7, 2012)

AtlantaJJ I have no idea  Actually, I'm thinking that I'll add the borage to my DC (maybe instead of horsetail due to the silica) blend of teas and the irish moss to my leave in blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2012)

Throwing in a _Bigelow Mint Medley _Tea Bag tonight (that I picked up at a Business Meeting). Which has Peppermint, Spearmint and some other blends.

I'll add it to my Oolong, Saw Palmetto Brew.


----------



## karenjoe (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm gonna do white apricot tea w a plain black tea bag thrown end this week end.... 

I like spraying the tea on my hair better....


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 7, 2012)

Haven't had time to do my hair for 3 nights but got back to it today and I feel right again  Used tea in my steamed DC, mid wash rinse (coffee as well) and final rinse (avj as well).


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey ladies,

Can I use regular ole Lipton Tea? I have a box of 100..


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 7, 2012)

TLC1020 Yes you can.  I do recommend using it under a DC though as it can act like a protein and make your hair feel dry.  This isn't the case with everyone though.


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks hun,

Well in that case I will be doing a Tea Rinse this weekend, hopefully it decrease the shedding.. 



Nix08 said:


> @TLC1020 Yes you can.  I do recommend using it under a DC though as it can act like a protein and make your hair feel dry.  This isn't the case with everyone though.


----------



## Bajanmum (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll be throwing over my head some Oolong and ACV, as a final rinse after my DC today. The effects of my last Oolong rinse lasted nearly 3 weeks, y'all. My hair is just now starting to shed again. I'm sure it's the oolong as nothing else has changed in my routine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2012)

Thinking of my next Blend.................

I keep saying I'm going back to Coffee, but I can't give up the Tea.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sitting in a black tea rinse now


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sitting with black tea and plastic cap now, gonna let it sit for 30 minutes then I'm going to add my creme conditioner on top with plastic for about an 1hr, hopefully it works..


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm excited. I've been lurking in this thread and now it's time to take action. My tea (throat coat and black tea) is steeping as I type. Can't wait to see my results


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 9, 2012)

karenjoe said:
			
		

> I'm gonna do white apricot tea w a plain black tea bag thrown end this week end....
> 
> I like spraying the tea on my hair better....



That tea sounds yum! It will even go well being sprayed on your hair.


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 9, 2012)

Soooo...first I'm so glad I was asked to join this challenge. It has done miracles for my hair! I have been using my tea rinses as well as my daily coffee spritzes.

I went was on YouTube watching someone, I don't remember who because I am addicted to hair videos on that site. Anywho, I watched a video that showed someone with porosity issues using aloe juice to open the cuticles of their hair before conditioning. So I decided to do this to my hair before heading out to the gym. I sprayed my hair with or juice and water, sprayed my hair with my tea mixture, put on some conditioner, then put on some coconut oil. I worked out, Zumba!, then came home to to rinse my hair and do a final ACV rinse. Sweet Lord above! My hair was soooo soft. I can't remember the last time my hair felt this way. I put my hair in a bun, put on some ecostyler and sealed with black castor oil. 

I can't say it enough. Thank God for LHCF!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you all sooooooooooooo much for hooking me up with Oolong tea, my new baby daddy! First off, I love drinking it, I have a cup at work every day. Second, it made my hair feel so soft when I used it as a rinse.  I used it after my DC. I used a large bowl in the sink and poured it over my head multiple times. My hair feels amazing!!  

I'm not sure what this is going to do about my shedding,  it will be a bonus if it slows down. 

This tea is good for your heart, don't forget to drink the Oolong tea! 

I ordered mine from Vitacost.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 9, 2012)

Soaked my hair/scalp with IPN TeaLightful Quench and let it sit for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 10, 2012)

I did a tea rinse last night, kitchen mixture of everything  I don't recall because I made it last week. 

Ladies, shop TJMax, and Marshall for your teas, they are very cheap $2.99-4.99 and during the holiday season they tend to bring out a good variety. I picked up a big container of Oolong. AtlantaJJ it does taste good, never used it for hair but I will.


----------



## Imoan (Dec 10, 2012)

I used Hairveda Redtea line on Sunday..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2012)

Imoan  Your thoughts on the Conditioner?  I have this pulled out to start cowashing with.


----------



## Imoan (Dec 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Imoan Your thoughts on the Conditioner? I have this pulled out to start cowashing with.


 
This was my first time using it so to give it a fair review I need to use it a little more. I try to use things 3 times to really judge it, but for my 1st use I will say the conditioner felt really good on great slip, however after I rinsed it out hair felt  a little dry, but soft like cotton. ( I did pre poo w/olive oil first, gonna try it next sunday w/o pre-pooing and see. HTH

When do you plan on using it? Do share your thoughts on it...


----------



## divachyk (Dec 10, 2012)

I picked up Oolong this weekend (from Publix grocery store) and will use it next wash day. Oolong is gonna have to bring it to beat out marshmallow root. Marsh root tea is awesome! To date, nothing has topped it. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Imoan  Your thoughts on the Conditioner?  I have this pulled out to start cowashing with.





Imoan said:


> I used Hairveda Redtea line on Sunday..



I need to use mine also or fridge it to preserve it. IDareT'sHair Imoan I also used the red tea LI/moisturizer or whatever it's called. It didn't really make my hair feel great until after I baggyed. My hair felt quite lovely thereafter. I'm almost done with the red tea souffle or whatever it's called (yeah, I can jack up names and too lazy to go to the website to get the proper name), I like it but won't repurchase. I like Bee Mine Curly Butter way better. Just overall performs and creates a soft hold better.


----------



## Imoan (Dec 10, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I picked up Oolong this weekend (from Publix grocery store) and will use it next wash day. Oolong is gonna have to bring it to beat out marshmallow root. Marsh root tea is awesome! To date, nothing has topped it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

off topic... don't you just love Publix, that is my store, they have some of everything.. exotics I never even heard of.  Luv that siggy pic too....


----------



## jprayze (Dec 10, 2012)

Imoan said:
			
		

> off topic... don't you just love Publix, that is my store, they have some of everything.. exotics I never even heard of.  Luv that siggy pic too....



I wish I had a Publix nearby!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 10, 2012)

Simple dc with tea and conditioner coffee/tea rinsed mid wash..final rinse of tea/avj.


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2012)

Dc Monday with Curly Kinks Dc,applied HV RedTea leave-in,Njoi Green Tea hair cream on top,Sealed with TLC Boabab oil..Put Heritage Jar of Joe on scalp..

*Im getting my hair & scalp ready for henna..

My hair smeels so good & very silky...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 10, 2012)

Imoan said:


> off topic... don't you just love Publix, that is my store, they have some of everything.. exotics I never even heard of.  Luv that siggy pic too....





jprayze said:


> I wish I had a Publix nearby!



Yes, I love Publix Imoan. Sorry you don't have one nearby jprayze. Short check out lines. In / out. Done. Walmart, however, is a nightmare.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2012)

Been using my coco creme LI and will use tea under my DC tmrw...


----------



## karenjoe (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm gonna pre poo then try coffee! then DC..... I hope it work next week


----------



## Imoan (Dec 11, 2012)

I been doing T rinses once a week, and thinking of doing a coffee rinse this sunday, but how soon can you do a coffee rinse?


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 11, 2012)

@Imoan 'soon' in what sense?


----------



## Imoan (Dec 11, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @Imoan 'soon' in what sense?


 

Like do I need to wait a week or two and not do T rinse, and then do a Coffee rinse? or can I do a T rinse one week then next week do a coffee rinse? hope I am making sense..Thanks


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 11, 2012)

I understand now Imoan,  you can do them at the very same time..that's what I do  So you don't have to wait any specific amount of time.  I do equal parts coffee and tea  I'm indecisive


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 11, 2012)

I did a quick retwist of my hair for sleeping / morning workout last night and I don't think I lost a single shed hair aaaaaaaaannnnnnnndddddd I didn't put a drop of water on my hair, it's so moist.  The Hairveda Almond Glaze may be helping with the moisture, but I know the tea is helping to slow down my shedding. I should have been on this so long ago....  I won't lament, I'll be happy I found it now!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey ladies,

So after reading most of the post, I decided to do a tea spritz with burdock and nettle. I sprayed it on my dry area and wrapped. The next morning there was a major difference in dryness. I also sprayed in my roots and scalp and no itchies. 

I have been rinsing weekly for a month with oolong and horsetail. I am very happy with this so far.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 11, 2012)

Brewed some sage leaves, thyme, kelp, fenugreek seeds, marshmallow roots, saw palmetto berries today. Will use for a final rinse after DC and in spray bottle for everyday spritz.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Dec 11, 2012)

I am happy with my use of black tea rinse under DC twice a week. But reading all of these brews make me want to try something new


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm about to have me a cup of Oolong tea


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 11, 2012)

^^been sippin oolong all day (as usual).

Anyone try *rose petal tea*? Not rose hip. Not hibiscus rose. But plain ole rose?

I bought 1/4 oz of dried rose petals for a whopping .48!  in the bulk section of my store. Ive drank 2 cups since I got it. Imagine smelling a fresh blossomed rose in spring. That is precisely what a cup of rose tea smells and tastes like. 



I cant find the website now (just google "rose petal tea" and lots pops up):

1 cup of rose petal tea = 60 oranges worth of vitamin c!!!
strengthen hair follicles
alleviates insomina and depression
helps pms, irregular bleeding, infertility
I only wonder what it's gonna do for my hair . Gonna make a rose braid spray.

Also pledging to drink 2 cups a day thru the rest of this cold/flu season--too many cups will have you with the runs apparently


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

DarkJoy  Sounds nice.  Especially .48 and especially as a Rinse!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

I did a cowash with Hairveda's Red Tea Conditioner 

Imoan I agree.  I'll have to use it a couple more times before I do a full review.

Will use the blend I've been steeping.  And will Steep another batch for Friday.

Oolong, Rosemary, Saw Palmetto, Rosehips etc.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

AtlantaJJ  Glad You're Here.  I agree.  I'm kicking myself in the butt for sleeping on this.  It was the greatest improvement in my overall regimen.

Saludable84  Glad it's working for you

ronie  Yeah, you'll have to branch out in the New Year.  There's alot of good stuff out there.  I started out with "Black" too, and then lost my mind!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been drinking oolong every night at work (IDareT'sHair ). I'm off today so I drank two cups this afternoon. 

I'm about to cover my hair and scalp in IPN Tealightful Shine. And go google some rose petal tea...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

:buttkickushes Brownie518 down and runs to Google Rose Petal Tea!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> :buttkickushes Brownie518 down and runs to Google Rose Petal Tea!


IDareT'sHair



I found some sites. I'm going shopping in the morning so I plan to check the Health Food store first. Sounds good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

@Brownie518

Hmp. Let me know if you find it locally. *off to look*


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> :buttkickushes @Brownie518 down and runs to Google Rose Petal Tea!


 
..........


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ronie  Yeah, you'll have to branch out in the New Year.  There's alot of good stuff out there.  I started out with "Black" too, and then lost my mind!


black tea is the gateway drug. then it all tumbles down on you like crack!


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> ^^been sippin oolong all day (as usual).
> 
> Anyone try *rose petal tea*? Not rose hip. Not hibiscus rose. But plain ole rose?
> 
> ...



Yes,I have mixed it in my rinse-out & add to my henna..Gives a nice sensation on the scalp..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2012)

Njoi Green Tea Hair Cream kept my hair moist & in place all day..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 11, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> black tea is the gateway drug. then it all tumbles down on you like crack!



Girl, you ain't never lied!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

Lita  No you won't already be using Rose Petal?  You've been holding out on us!

............

Where Brownie518 Nix08 at?


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  No you won't already be using Rose Petal?  You've been holding out on us!
> 
> ............
> 
> Where Brownie518 Nix08 at?


IDareT'sHair

Lita's been holdin' out on the good stuff????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

Brownie518

Yeah, she's been getting her Rose Petals On all this Time.

Lita


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  No you won't already be using Rose Petal?  You've been holding out on us!
> 
> ............
> 
> Where Brownie518 Nix08 at?



IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Hi! I'm sorry,I have to start back posting in here more often,y'all know I like to experiment with stuff..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

Lita  No Worries

DarkJoy hipped us to it.  So now we all over it.

Brownie518


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 11, 2012)

Lita

That's alright. Knowing you use it,too, makes me want to try it even more. You always use the good stuff.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  No you won't already be using Rose Petal?  You've been holding out on us!
> 
> ............
> 
> Where Brownie518 Nix08 at?



I'm here wanting to curse you guys   I love the smell of rose and know I will have to hunt it down  like tomorrow.  Should I just accept that there is no end in sight for my tea stash?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> That's alright. *Knowing you use it,too, makes me want to try it even more. You always use the good stuff*.


 

Brownie518

Don't She? Lita


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2012)

What's also good..Mix Hibicus,Sage & Fennel together into a tea..Slowly add to your thick Dc just a little..Let it sit over-night covered in a cool place..Very next day,after your wash apply..Your hair will be strong & Very Moisturized..This is good to use if you have protein over load.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 11, 2012)

Lita you better just list your stash as penance for holding out....and save me a couple extra trips to the store


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 11, 2012)

duplicate...


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Lita you better just list your stash as penance for holding out....and save me a couple extra trips to the store



Nix08 Hi! Gotta go look into my book..Trying to keep track of what works & what doesn't..I'm still trying new things..lol..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2012)

Used my coco creme LI and ACV rinsed...


----------



## divachyk (Dec 12, 2012)

Tonight I used up HV hydrasilica tea mist. I liked it but won't repurchase. I prefer using loose leaf teas that I personally select or of course the yummy, Claudie's tea.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 12, 2012)

I must confess its been a while since I'm tea rinsed...will make up next wash day


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok so I got a notice reminding me that iherb has free international shipping until the end of the year and I've been resisiting BUT..'knowing' that my local suppliers don't have those rose petals maybe I should take the opportunity and get the rose petals there and stock up on my AORM as well...*sigh* there is just no escaping shopping with e-friends  like ya'll


----------



## SimJam (Dec 12, 2012)

Ive started spritzing my hair lightly with my rosehips/marshmallow/burdock root tea and aloevera mix before I retwist for my twistouts ... my hair is loving it !!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 12, 2012)

So when you make your tea for spritz do you keep it in the fridge?  How long does it last?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 12, 2012)

*gives the side eye to Lita for not giving up the good earlier on rose petal tea!!* Ohhh  Lita--how does it work as a rinse? My hair's in crochet braids so wont really know until I take them down next month. What's your review?

AtlantaJJ I make spritzes too. If you dont add EOs or fragrances, you should keep it in the fridge. It lasts a little less than a week. With EOs? Longer. I put so much oils in mine I dont bother with the fridge anymore. I burn through a spray bottle in a week and it's still good.


----------



## Imoan (Dec 12, 2012)

What brand of Rose Petal Tea are you guys using, I use one by Taylors of Harrogate China Rose Petal Leaf Tea pretty good lil expensive to me, comes in tin can about 5oz, also I tried one by Numi.. I use them to make floral water and spray on my face, really good to help keep your skin clear with a glow..


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 12, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> *gives the side eye to Lita for not giving up the good earlier on rose petal tea!!* Ohhh  Lita--how does it work as a rinse? My hair's in crochet braids so wont really know until I take them down next month. What's your review?
> 
> AtlantaJJ I make spritzes too. If you dont add EOs or fragrances, you should keep it in the fridge. It lasts a little less than a week. With EOs? Longer. I put so much oils in mine I dont bother with the fridge anymore. I burn through a spray bottle in a week and it's still good.



Thanks DarkJoy what kind of EO are you using in yours? I've been tempted to by Rose EO, now with all this rose tea talk, I'm really tempted! 

I guess it would be okay for me to become a tea PJ !


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 12, 2012)

the site ads are so creepy, I'm seeing tea and flower ads now.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Imoan said:


> What brand of Rose Petal Tea are you guys using, I use one by Taylors of Harrogate China Rose Petal Leaf Tea pretty good lil expensive to me, comes in tin can about 5oz, also I tried one by Numi.. I use them to make floral water and spray on my face, really good to help keep your skin clear with a glow..


 Imoan, I got mine in bulk at the health food store, no packaging no bags which is why my teas are so cheap. They get pricey with the packaging, but sometimes you cant avoid.

Also some are rose petal blends (more expensive?)Some packaging says Rose Petal Jasmine, or Rose petal green or Rose petal black. No probs with using those, just be aware.



AtlantaJJ said:


> Thanks @DarkJoy what kind of EO are you using in yours? I've been tempted to by Rose EO, now with all this rose tea talk, I'm really tempted!
> 
> I guess it would be okay for me to become a tea PJ !


AtlantaJJ depends on my mood! I rotated through cedar, rosemary, lavendar, thyme, lemon, tangerine, lime. I use fragrances too, like gardenia, rose, fruity scents. 

perhaps this is where my inner PJ hides...! oh nooooooooooo!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> I'm here wanting to curse you guys  I love the smell of rose and know I will have to hunt it down like tomorrow. Should I just accept that there is no end in sight for my tea stash?


 Ohhh Nix08!  have you begun your hunt yet? It's really tasty--bet it will also make the hair smell sooooo lovely and like spring.

Come to think of it, the store also had dried lavender flowers. So pretty... so purply,...sooo... lordy... please stop the junky in me! PLEASE!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 12, 2012)

Is there a difference between rose petal and rose hip tea?


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 12, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Ohhh @Nix08!  have you begun your hunt yet? It's really tasty--bet it will also make the hair smell sooooo lovely and like spring.
> 
> Come to think of it, the store also had dried lavender flowers. So pretty... so purply,...sooo... lordy... please stop the junky in me! PLEASE!


 
@DarkJoy Yes I have My first call was a no go...so I've been studying ebay I have 2 other calls to make though 

@AtlantaJJ they are different from my understanding....

ETA: Second call was a bust

ETA: Third call was a bust too It will have to be online.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @DarkJoy Yes I have My first call was a no go...so I've been studying ebay I have 2 other calls to make though
> 
> ETA: Second call was a bust
> 
> ETA: Third call was a bust too It will have to be online.


 
Nix08--hit me up via PM. Maybe we can hook somethin up.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 12, 2012)

Tea during my simple DC.  Tea/coffee (and oil) mid wash rinse and final leave in rinse with tea/avj.  
Brewed a new batch of my leave in rinse and added Irish Moss to it..hopefully I'll get to try it tomorrow.
Currently brewing a batch of my mid wash rinse (overnight) and all day I'll brew a batch of my DC blend with Borage added.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Using up the last of my oolong braid spray. Gonna steep some pure rose petal for my next spray. No need for EO or fragrances. 

Well add some grapeseed and sunflower oils, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2012)

Did my Tea Rinse tonight.

Steeping:
Rosemary Leaf
Horsetail
Oolong
Saw Palmetto

For Tuesday.  btw:  I did order some Rose Petal Tea.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 15, 2012)

Coffee/tea (herbal/aryuvedic) rinsed mid wash, final leave in rinse of tea/avj...


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 16, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Coffee/tea (herbal/aryuvedic) rinsed mid wash, final leave in rinse of tea/avj...



More of this today..... well everyday but who's keeping track


----------



## divachyk (Dec 17, 2012)

Can you ladies believe I got fancy and used multiple teas yesterday? Oonlong, red tea, burdock rock, marshmallow root, slippery elm and moringa.  I'm officially one of you now!!!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 17, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Can you ladies believe I got fancy and used multiple teas yesterday? Oonlong, red tea, burdock rock, marshmallow root, slippery elm and moringa.  I'm officially one of you now!!!



And how did you like it? ?


----------



## Imoan (Dec 17, 2012)

I used Hairveda Red tea line again on Sunday.. I did drink me some Skin Detox Tea too..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2012)

Imoan  I will be using this conditioner tomorrow for the 3rd time.  I'm thinking I like it.

Any updates on your review?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 17, 2012)

lol divachyk! how did your hair like it?
___
Rose Tea Review

I just finished using an entire bottle of rose tea spritz (straight, no other teas). I added like a half tsp of grapeseed and sunflower oils. I boosted the scent with a rose EO.

Use: On both my scalp, cornrows, leave-out (edges and bangs) and human hair install (type 3-like jheri curl) 

It is a GREAT detangler. Worked like no other has on loosing up the naps on my edges and made the morning tangles from my hair install fall right out. On my leave-out I just "pet" the area and the kinks just fell out. The braid hair LOVES it! Made it bouncy and light feeling.

Do NOT use this expecting to get moisture/hydration. Matter of fact I found it to be a touch drying. But not enough to worry and freak out. 

Gonna mix this next batch with oolong and see if that boosts the hydration. It will be around 60 (oolong) to 40 (rose).


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm actually think rose petal might make a great clarifying agent in a rinse.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 17, 2012)

Still using my coco creme LI and will tea rinse under my DC tmrw...


----------



## divachyk (Dec 17, 2012)

Nix08 and DarkJoy, I liked it very nice. My hair felt nice and soft. A few of the teas (oolong, red tea, burdock root) were used without trying them individually first so that was risky but it turned out good, thank goodness.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 18, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> I'm actually think rose petal might make a great clarifying agent in a rinse.


 
That makes sense DarkJoy as it is high in vitamin C....when I get mine, I think I will maybe make a amla/rose petal tea mix for cleansing


----------



## Imoan (Dec 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Imoan I will be using this conditioner tomorrow for the 3rd time. I'm thinking I like it.
> 
> Any updates on your review?


 

I am on the fence about it, it feels very good on, but I am not sure why after I rinse my hair is frizzy and dry.  How are you using it?


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 18, 2012)

I made a moisture spritz using Wen 613, glycerine, water, and black tea


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 18, 2012)

Moringa is sold out at my local shop and they are denied any more until the new year  They sold a years supply in just a couple months...I wonder who bought it all


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 18, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> That makes sense @DarkJoy as it is high in vitamin C....when I get mine, I think I will maybe make a amla/rose petal tea mix for cleansing


 
Interesting Nix08. I am gonna start Ayurvedic and try to ditch commercial cleansers and conditioners for the month of January as my next experiment.

I got shikakai as my 'shampoo' and will mix rose with that as well!

Great idea, Nix!


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just ordered my rose petals


----------



## Lita (Dec 18, 2012)

Just rubbed some Heritage-Jar Of Joe on my scalp...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2012)

Steeping a nice brew for Friday.

I have about 3 more Wash Days using Tea(s). 

It is my plan in January to switch back to Coffee Rinses until about March/April. 

Will also pull out my Jar Of Joe, the Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade and my Espresso Hair Cream from Bear Fruit Hair.

I have my ground Columbian Supreme ready to go....so, we'll see.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got my coffee fix...used Claudie's Kahve Leave in, the Hair Lotion, and the oil.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm wide awake (4:54am)That's what I get for applying  henna late & using camomile tea as my liquid 2bags..I let it sit too..My hair/scalp feels great,very soft,no shed...Going to Dc for a couple more hrs..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steeping a nice brew for Friday.
> 
> I have about 3 more Wash Days using Tea(s).
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I pulled my coffee stuff out this week too..
After I wash this Dc out,I will rub Jar Of Joe on my scalp & BASK Java Bean on my ends..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Got my coffee fix...used Claudie's Kahve Leave in, the Hair Lotion, and the oil.



Brownie518 Give details..Please!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2012)

Lita

I picked up a premium Dark Roast at Panera earlier this week, so I will use that today and also use the Tea I already steeped.

Speaking of "Jar Of Joe" I still need to pull out my Coffee Pomade from the Pomade Shop.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I picked up a premium Dark Roast at Panera earlier this week, so I will use that today and also use the Tea I already steeped.
> 
> Speaking of "Jar Of Joe" I still need to pull out my Coffee Pomade from the Pomade Shop.



IDareT'sHair I have my coffee pomade out/to do a pre on Sunday..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2012)

Lita

I should have picked that Peppermint Pomade (from the Pomade Shop) since they have that Free Shipping going on.  

I meant to do that.  I'll think about it at work.  But I might skip it and wait for the next Sale.  

Because I said I wasn't ordering anything else until after Christmas.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I should have picked that Peppermint Pomade (from the Pomade Shop) since they have that Free Shipping going on.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I'm running low in my peppermint pomade..I need to reorder too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 21, 2012)

Lita

I used the Kahve Leave in on wet hair. It melted right in and my comb was gliding through. I sealed with the oil and after drying, my hair was silky and smooth, nicely moisturized, and had a bit of swang. 

I had used the Lotion on dry hair the other day. It gave just the right amount of moisture. I had applied a little from root to tip and then wrapped my hair. It ended up smooth and nicely moisturized. 

That oil has such great ingredients that I'll be massaging it in and sealing with it regularly.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 21, 2012)

Someone among us is currently steeping rose petals while trying to figure out how she plans on using it


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 21, 2012)

Been using my coco creme LI and my njoi gthc in my scalp...


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> I used the Kahve Leave in on wet hair. It melted right in and my comb was gliding through. I sealed with the oil and after drying, my hair was silky and smooth, nicely moisturized, and had a bit of swang.
> 
> ...



Brownie518 Thanks,great review..I will surly purchase her next sale.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2012)

The camomile tea always makes a great addition to henna..After I rinsed out the henna,only 3 hairs..After the over night Dc only 2..I know it was the tea..Hair is strong,but soft.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 22, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Someone among us is currently steeping rose petals while trying to figure out how she plans on using it


Let us know how it goes @Nix08!

Speaking of rose petal, I havent drank my 2 cups in half a week and  _my skin is suffering!_ Wow. Hadnt realized how it smoothed out my face and made my skin all over soft and supple(r). Back on it today.

Also made the braid spray with rose and oolong, burdock and nettle with a LOT of oils (the air is so dry now!). Its been 2 days but so far this is the best braid spray yet!


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 22, 2012)

Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair I'm running low in my peppermint pomade..I need to reorder too..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita IDareT'sHair which pomade is better rosemary or peppermint??


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 22, 2012)

spritzed/soaked hair with rosemary nettle tea combo


----------



## jprayze (Dec 22, 2012)

Brewed some green tea.  About to put it on under ORSR and avocado oil and keep it on until I go to the salon in the am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2012)

soonergirl

I only have the Coffee Pomade.  I've never tried the other ones.


----------



## Lita (Dec 22, 2012)

soonergirl said:


> Lita IDareT'sHair which pomade is better rosemary or peppermint??



soonergirl I like them both,the peppermint gives a nice tingle..My mom loves the rosemary.Both Havr done wonders on my edges..If you want tingle-peppermint..No tingle-Rosemary...Keep us posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 22, 2012)

I need to either buy or make a coffee oil. So many new things to try! 

I put a bit of coffee in my final tea rinse last week (I mixed it with the Oolong tea and didn't rinse out)  I think it made my hair look dull. Perhaps if I am going to use coffee, I should use it during my DC :scratchch


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sitting here with black tea in my hair right now for about an hour, about to add my conditioner and allow it to sit for about 45 minutes to an hour..


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 24, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Been using my coco creme LI and my njoi gthc in my scalp...



Still using these... I did a tea rinse on Saturday.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 24, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Can you ladies believe I got fancy and used multiple teas yesterday? Oonlong, red tea, burdock rock, marshmallow root, slippery elm and moringa.  I'm officially one of you now!!!



Had some left over from the previous batch and used it today. The batch is a week old but it seemed to have worked just fine.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 24, 2012)

My hair and scalp is feeling much better with the old favorites added back in (nettle and burdock). The oolong is keeping it so soft.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 25, 2012)

Brewed some tea in bags for a final rinse after DC treatment 

Black tea, moringa, peppermint, oolong tea.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

Will Brew up some Horsetail, Oolong, Saw Palmetto and some Bamboo Leaf for Friday


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 25, 2012)

Prepooing with some black tea and HQS pineapple...

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

My Rose Petal Tea Arrived!  Not sure when I'll brew up a batch though!

Babygrowth And ALLL The Tea-Heads!

Merry Christmas to you ALL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

AtlantaJJ

You should try Hairitage Hydrations "Jar Of Joe" (on ETSY).  It's a fabulous Coffee Creme.  

You'd love it.  Try to catch it on Sale tho',


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

Tea under my dc will tea rinse and used a final leave in rinse of tea later.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AtlantaJJ
> 
> You should try Hairitage Hydrations "Jar Of Joe" (on ETSY).  It's a fabulous Coffee Creme.
> 
> You'd love it.  Try to catch it on Sale tho',



 This looks so yummy! IDareT'sHair = Enabler!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When is she having that sale again?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

AtlantaJJ

Gurl....that right there is thebombdiggity.com


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2012)

Using Njoi GTHC...

AtlantaJJ 'blackfriday2012' still works...;-)


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> AtlantaJJ
> 
> You should try Hairitage Hydrations "Jar Of Joe" (on ETSY).  It's a fabulous Coffee Creme.
> 
> You'd love it.  Try to catch it on Sale tho',


IDareT'sHair - I know you're gonna get me for bringing this back up but I still haven't tried this after all that talk I was doing about it.   I totally forget to check for it during Hairitage's sale BF sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

@AtlantaJJ There was also *35off* _*but it was suppose to be only for 1 day*_

@Babygrowth Good Looking Out.


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 27, 2012)

The coffee oil I made at the beginning of this challenge, is just getting finished, and I am making another batch. I love coffee oil. In fact, I love oil. I haven't had a scalp flare up since before June.

I am wondering if I could make a batch with instant coffee to speed things up? Anybody ever try instant coffee?


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 27, 2012)

Steaming with my dc tea as a base... will coffee/tea rinse after I cowash and use tea with my leave in.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 28, 2012)

Tea under my dC right now...


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2012)

Tea under my dc now. ...


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2012)

Just washed with Goats Milk/Green Tea Poo Bar,Ayurvedic Hibiscus ACV rinse,Dezign Ayuan Brizil Dc 1hr,Enso Hibiscus leave-in,CC Naturals Lavender/Camomile Cream,sealed with Rice Bran oil...On the very tips,petro..

*Curls really popped with Ayurvedic hibiscus ACV tea rinse.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

Wrong thread...


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Mar 14, 2013)

an hour later read all pages and i just want to make sure i have everything down pact so i can start this

CAT:
1)coffee rinse
2)DC on top and steam/dryer for 30 minutes
3)tea rinse
4)final rinse with ACV

does that sound right?

also has anyone done this while in a sew-in and had good results? i think i can add this into my weave regimen in the next few weeks


----------



## jprayze (Mar 14, 2013)

[USER=324781 said:
			
		

> theNaturalWonders[/USER];18061597]an hour later read all pages and i just want to make sure i have everything down pact so i can start this
> 
> CAT:
> 1)coffee rinse
> ...


 
Hi, this is the wrong thread.  We have a 2013 Challenge.


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Mar 15, 2013)

yikes!! let me go and find it


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 15, 2013)

theNaturalWonders said:


> an hour later read all pages and i just want to make sure i have everything down pact so i can start this
> 
> CAT:
> 1)coffee rinse
> ...



Sounds good and a few ppl have used it in their braids as a braid spray or whatever and stand by it! I would try it! I mix my coffee and tea together under my DC and then another tea final rinse with AVJ. You have to just play around and find what works for you! theNaturalWonders


----------

